# Kitty's Commercial Grow Op-Bigger & Better Every Day!



## researchkitty (Nov 30, 2010)

Kitty's Commercial Grow Room

This is a work in progress. It is a journal and a discussion thread. Chat it up all you like, but please, stay on relative topic to the methods of growing or suggestions for improvement. No side chats on soil or your personal grows, start a new topic to keep things neat and tidy.

Welcome to my commercial grow room. I've been an amature grower for a few years, grown in Hydroponics all my life, and finally have expanded. This is a 2600 sqft commercial building in an older section of town, but newly built, originally intended for a bakery. The entire building is now mine, and the "upstairs" is just office storage now. Or at least, thats what it looks like. 

Starting off, we have the original 7,000 watts of power from my last grow, plus another 8,000 watts on the way. All 1000w hps for flowering, and 400 watt in cloning/veg.

Ebb & Grow, 2 or 3.5 gallon buckets depending on the plant size and which room I put it in. Mostly 2 gallon buckets. Ballasts and Reflectors are C.A.P. ValueLine and the bulbs put out some 140,000 lumens or so. Humboldt for Nutrients, I get the biggest yields off of their nutrients. Pricey, but worth it.

There is no air conditioning, and wont be either. This location has a lake behind it, and I plan to use water cooling pumped from the lake into a reservoir, and then through the lights with water cooling, and then back out to a different part of the lake. That is all in the future, and CO2 is in the future too, but for now its so cold that just fresh air from outside and a little ventilation will work.

Right now area is in early construction. Here's what we got:






002: This area will be all sealed off and finished up. It will be the trimming/harvesting room since its between the flowering rooms.






003: Another shot of the trimming room






004: Power for the first 16 lights. I went with individual timers because I dont like that many lights starting up all at once. Pretty cheap to build your own electric anyhow.






005: Plants that have been moved a few hundred miles. They started flowering yesterday, which means they will be harvested Christmas Eve.






006: The rest of Flower Room #1. Room for another 6 lights in this room.






007: Some are mommies that are flowering too, always get new mothers in a new place!






008: Only one controller now, the floor will be lined with 8-10 control boxes.






009: Nutrients and tools






010: To the right of the nutrients is the room for all the reservoirs, water, and control boxes for the ebb systems. Its a little empty right now with only 4 lights turned on, but we'll fix that soon. 






011: Just installed the sink, a little cleaning up to do still......






012: Fresh water left, always let the water sit for a day before using it to dechlorinate it. PPM out of the tap is about 150 so no R/O.






013: Sure looks ugly, but we'll get to pretty'n it up soon.






014: View from the reservoirs out to the hallway






015: Flower Room #2 -- its 22' x 22', same as flower room #1. Next week we get 8 lights and 128 plants to go under them.






016: Flower Room #2 from the corner






017: To the right of Flower Room #2, and kitty corner to Flower Room #1, is Flower Room #3.  While Mr. Kitty takes pictures for me, I'm painting a shelf for ballasts.  This room is larger, 22' x 28'.






018: So much to clean up and install still........... 






019: View from Room #3 to Room #2. We'll get drywall up and all that fun black/white film later.






020: Misc.






021: View from trimming room to Flower Room 3 and veg room entrance






022: This empty room will be either Flower Room #4 OR Mushroom Heaven. I havent decided yet. It has carpet and paint, so probably shrooms. 






023: This little side area on the other side of the wall from Room #4 is the veg room. It'll have a 4x8 flood tray in the far back, and the 400w T5 doing clones and mommies in the front eventually. Right now its just doing a little veg/clone work all in one.






024: Plants!






025: More babies!



So that's all I have to show now. It isnt much - yet - but will be as the construction continues. The thread will be updated as often as I can to show any progress. There's a ton to do, and a ton more equipment and upgrades and things to install.

My goal in the end is a solid commercial grow with each room harvesting perpetually. I'd like to harvest every 2 or 3 weeks, but that'll be after February or so as more equipment arrives.

I'll try to answer any questions that come up, but if someone else can beat me to it and save me the time that'd be handy too. If you arent sure, search within the thread, after it hits 100 pages the question has probably been asked..... 

Kitty


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 30, 2010)

lookin good. I cant wait to see this one. you always do a good job


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 30, 2010)

Daaaaaaamn do it big kitty lol. This is gonna b a gud one i c


----------



## mrboots (Nov 30, 2010)

I checked out your other grow, definetly subbed to this one.


----------



## purple stanky (Nov 30, 2010)

damn kitty subbed for sure
i knew you did it big but i really had no fucking idea did i


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 30, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Kitty's Commercial Grow Room
> 
> This is a work in progress. It is a journal and a discussion thread. Chat it up all you like, but please, stay on relative topic to the methods of growing or suggestions for improvement. No side chats on soil or your personal grows, start a new topic to keep things neat and tidy.
> 
> ...




This is looking like it could get interested.. I'm subbed.. I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2010)

wow!!! subscribed


----------



## spookie child (Dec 1, 2010)

after reading your shroom thread i just had to sub to this one . looks like its gonna be fun . wish i could do something this size


----------



## webb107 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow nice set up kitty subbed


----------



## keysmachine (Dec 1, 2010)

nice setup its like the show weeds haha love it. Can't wait to see this in full swing.


----------



## jwop (Dec 1, 2010)

glad i stumbled across this one


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Good looking!! I like the free water cooling and free a/c part. This hobby is expensive so all the freebies we can get I'm like yeah!!
What strain or strains are you growing??


----------



## growinman (Dec 1, 2010)

.......yes, awesome set-up and very well thought out! Subbed and +rep

gman


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in. Always good knowledge and energy in your grows.


What's your res for the flood table? I just got a 3x6 and I'm actively regretting I didn't get two 3x3s instead. I'm draining 50 gallons to flood to the point the pump is sucking air. I could have staggered floods froms the one res into two trays *smacks forehead*.


----------



## theGREENmonster333 (Dec 1, 2010)

Growin treeeeees lol


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> Good looking!! I like the free water cooling and free a/c part. This hobby is expensive so all the freebies we can get I'm like yeah!!
> What strain or strains are you growing??


The only bitch about the water cooling is the pumps and radiator costs. Right now 4 lights are on (1000w, always 1000w, never grow with less) and the room temp is only 77f with 50% humidity. CO2 + Water Cooling probably in February/March to get in front of the spring time coming.

For strains, I *really* like Bubblelicious and White Widow -- Older schooled Nirvana strains. Also OG Kush #18, Pineapple Express mommies are sprouting now, and about 50 Kandy Kush clones. There's a few more but that's the bulk of it.



shnkrmn said:


> I'm in. Always good knowledge and energy in your grows.
> 
> 
> What's your res for the flood table? I just got a 3x6 and I'm actively regretting I didn't get two 3x3s instead. I'm draining 50 gallons to flood to the point the pump is sucking air. I could have staggered floods froms the one res into two trays *smacks forehead*.


I'm not really sure yet actually. <G> What I planned to do to SAVE a LOT of money is to use a blue 55 gallon barrel to flood the table with. You can get 55 gallon blue reservoirs from Craigslist often enough for about $15 each. I bought 10, for $150 and it included delivery locally. They were all full of residue from Vinegar, which wont hurt a plant, but I wash em out anyway because Vinegar = stinky.  

The 4'x8' tray will be here in a week -- I plan to line it with square half-gallon ish pots just for vegging. After they veg, they will then be transplanted into the 2 gallon or 3.5 gallon buckets, depending on the plant. I'll likely put clones and "stick" plants in the smaller buckets, and the plants that like to bush out in the larger ones.



Thanks for the compliments everyone, the grow is farrrrrrrrrrrrrr from done still got a lot of work still. The best is yet to come...........


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2010)

you have such a freakn cute puppy


----------



## mrboots (Dec 1, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> This hobby is expensive so all the freebies we can get I'm like yeah!!


A cabinet with some cfl's in it is a hobby. This setup looks like a full time job!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> you have such a freakn cute puppy


Chinese Shar-Pei's. They are brother and sister.



mrboots said:


> A cabinet with some cfl's in it is a hobby. This setup looks like a full time job!


It's my place of employment, yep.  Wake up, go to the farm, come home, rest and relax just like anyone with a normal job, except its a lot more fun.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 1, 2010)

im sub'd this is a very nice grow im interested in watching it fill with big colas


----------



## john7075 (Dec 1, 2010)

sub'd... interested to see a larger scale grow!


----------



## shotfun (Dec 2, 2010)

all I have to say is that I don't use humboldt nutrients as a base, I only run their additives. I use Roots, ginormous, and their bud up powder. the reason I say this is that in total in two spots I'm now running 9000w and I always buy in gallon or larger sizes. I saw your comment about hn's prices and figured you should buy their 20l sizes and what not. you're a bright girl and probably have that all sussed out. but..... that's the only thing I could see that could be different...... big massive bulk nutes. we run a Heavy 16 base and buy the 23l of both a and b. expensive up front


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 2, 2010)

This is an absolutely SICK grow...I also love the fact that this is your real life job so I know it will be fun to watch and you'll really know what your talking about as well. I don't think I can give you plus rep again but this setup alone deserves it...wait to go kitty.


----------



## shotfun (Dec 2, 2010)

one last thing. you run 400w in veg right? we run phantom dimmable thousands at six hundred for a week and then 750 for a week and then 1000w for the final week. makes for a nice "hardening off" if you would. online they're something
like 310 or so


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how the drain part of flood and drain works with a table and a barrel . . . Cause gravity's not your friend with a barrel? I guess you have the headroom to have a flood table above a barrel. . . . Do you plan to use an ebb n gro controller? Sorry, my imagination is running wild.



researchkitty said:


> I'm not really sure yet actually. <G> What I planned to do to SAVE a LOT of money is to use a blue 55 gallon barrel to flood the table with. You can get 55 gallon blue reservoirs from Craigslist often enough for about $15 each. I bought 10, for $150 and it included delivery locally. They were all full of residue from Vinegar, which wont hurt a plant, but I wash em out anyway because Vinegar = stinky.
> 
> The 4'x8' tray will be here in a week -- I plan to line it with square half-gallon ish pots just for vegging. After they veg, they will then be transplanted into the 2 gallon or 3.5 gallon buckets, depending on the plant. I'll likely put clones and "stick" plants in the smaller buckets, and the plants that like to bush out in the larger ones.


----------



## TheJointProject (Dec 2, 2010)

sweet setup kitty!! Go big or go home! can't wait to see it when it's goin full speed.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

shotfun said:


> all I have to say is that I don't use humboldt nutrients as a base, I only run their additives. I use Roots, ginormous, and their bud up powder. the reason I say this is that in total in two spots I'm now running 9000w and I always buy in gallon or larger sizes. I saw your comment about hn's prices and figured you should buy their 20l sizes and what not. you're a bright girl and probably have that all sussed out. but..... that's the only thing I could see that could be different...... big massive bulk nutes. we run a Heavy 16 base and buy the 23l of both a and b. expensive up front


For my previous grow of 6000 watts, the one gallon sizes of Grow/Micro/Bloom and the 1 gallon of ProZyme and the big jug of Roots is basically what I was using. They've changed their formulas about 6 months ago to use a static amount of G/M/B and then the additives as the plants need them which did cut down on ProZyme usage by half, but then again it added White Widow powder too, yet they reduced the Big Up powder requirement in half.

Since nutrients do have a shelf life, I try to keep as few as possible to make sure they are always changing. If they are on my shelf for more than 4 or 5 months, I usually throw it away and replace with new anyway. I dont know if its OCD or not but had a 150ml tin of the Roots smell like rotten eggs from a warehouse that didnt rotate their stock. One of the few times in my life I've almost vomited. 



420Marine said:


> This is an absolutely SICK grow...I also love the fact that this is your real life job so I know it will be fun to watch and you'll really know what your talking about as well. I don't think I can give you plus rep again but this setup alone deserves it...wait to go kitty.


Even though its my job, like most employees, I dont really know *exactly* what I'm doing yet. Every time I upgrade a system or do something new there's consequences, whether good or bad! Mostly its about keeping the right cycle so something is always flowering, and that can be a hard thing to pre-plan in advance if you arent exactly sure how many plants you need etc....... That's why i like grow journals, everyone seems to help out and its a good time.



shotfun said:


> one last thing. you run 400w in veg right? we run phantom dimmable thousands at six hundred for a week and then 750 for a week and then 1000w for the final week. makes for a nice "hardening off" if you would. online they're something
> like 310 or so


I have a 8 bulb T5 HO that emits something like 400 watts (406w I think?). Its very long as you can see in the pictures, so despite it being 400w, its really just the same as 4 96w T5's in an array, it isnt much more light for the clones than needed. For vegging, I'll use a single 1000w on the 4x8 Flood Tray at a height of around 24-28" above the plants. MH, of course. I vegged once under a 1000w lamp for 3 weeks then flowered and the plants were at 5 plants per light. I think it'll take a week, week and a half this time around since there will be 16 plants per light instead of just 5.

For me, using bigger and dimming just makes me always want to use max settings anyway -- I'm a light WHORE -- MORE MORE MORE!!! 



shnkrmn said:


> I'm not sure how the drain part of flood and drain works with a table and a barrel . . . Cause gravity's not your friend with a barrel? I guess you have the headroom to have a flood table above a barrel. . . . Do you plan to use an ebb n gro controller? Sorry, my imagination is running wild.


The 4x8 flood tray will be put on a wood frame that is about 2 feet off the ground. UNDER it will be a 5 gallon bucket with a float in it where when it gets full from the table fill, it pumps back to the reservoir. Since flood trays use a high and a low valve, the water comes in on the low valve, overspill exits the high valve, and then there will be a smaller third hole and hose that always drains to the red bucket, just not as wide of a hose as the other two. That way it always drains to the 5 gallon bucket but not faster than its being filled. When its filled filled, any overage will go out the top drain also to the red bucket. I hope that made some sense, if not, I'll have pictures for you in a week


----------



## shotfun (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah I have to use a ton of restraint to not flip
our dim ballasts. I actually switched last go to two weeks 600 to 750 and then flower at 1000. I like to light whore as well


----------



## grow space (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, very nice thread you got going kitty...How long have u been doing these kind of big setups..?
I also want to do it one day, but i cant get the money together, thats my biggest prob...Anyways, will be watching, best of luck to you ...


----------



## shotfun (Dec 2, 2010)

so how do you feel about the prozyme? we use cannazym and it's outstanding. but were always looking for a better product at a better price. those exist sometimes.


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 2, 2010)

dam you do everything big huh kitty
i love your mushroom grow so i know il love this subd


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

What will the total watts be in both flower rooms? Are you going to be perpetually harvesting
the two rooms once a month?


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 2, 2010)

What are you using for power? I know you were running a couple generators before but this is a bit bigger. Are you still looking to stay "off the grid" or just use the buildings juice since its a commercial area, or both?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

shotfun said:


> yeah I have to use a ton of restraint to not flip
> our dim ballasts. I actually switched last go to two weeks 600 to 750 and then flower at 1000. I like to light whore as well


    



grow space said:


> Wow, very nice thread you got going kitty...How long have u been doing these kind of big setups..?
> I also want to do it one day, but i cant get the money together, thats my biggest prob...Anyways, will be watching, best of luck to you ...


This is my first big setup, my 'biggest' previous to this was 6000 watts (6 1kW lamps).



shotfun said:


> so how do you feel about the prozyme? we use cannazym and it's outstanding. but were always looking for a better product at a better price. those exist sometimes.


I'm confused about ProZyme and how Humboldt can say in week 6 to use 15mL / gallon and then revise a chart (but not the product) and now ask for 5mL / gallon. WTF were the other 10mL for?  I've never tried Cannazyme. I also dont really even know what ProZyme DOES other than cost money and its on the nutrient chart...... 



Shrubs First said:


> What will the total watts be in both flower rooms? Are you going to be perpetually harvesting
> the two rooms once a month?


There's 4 flower rooms, but probably use the 4th for Mushrooms instead. In the other 3 rooms I want around 24,000 watts in total which would be a nice 8 pack of lights in each room. Once the next shipment of supplies gets all the way over here mid week next week then we'll have 9000 watts in one room (3 rows of 3x1000w, 16 plants each light) and then the other room with 5000 watts as you see in the pictures now (with only 4 lights turned on right now and the other spare light going to the other room).

Given that, I'll probably harvest every 4 weeks and keep them on an 8 week chop cycle. No room for 9, 10, or 11 week strains in this hut.



BiteSizeFreak said:


> What are you using for power? I know you were running a couple generators before but this is a bit bigger. Are you still looking to stay "off the grid" or just use the buildings juice since its a commercial area, or both?


Right now, just commercial electric. It's a great rate, $0.05 per kwH. =) Eventually, I'd like to add a 30kW Generac quiet generator that would run off of a 2000 gallon propane tank already on the property. I did the math a while back and it would need filling up every month pretty much. It costs more, but also would give a nice unlimited supply of Propane to the Propane CO2 generators that will be installed in a few months too.

Time for a photo update in the next post.................... Thanks everyone!!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............

Got in a few hundred feet of the 10' tall Mylar, so that's now installed. It always makes things look so much nicer. Still have a lot of staples to add and a little detail work on it to do, but for now, Flower Room #1 is light reflectivity central.

I dont want to paint the floors white. Its just polished concrete right now, and I know I lose a little light reflectivity, but is it really necessary? The last room was painted white on the floors and it just made dirt stick to it and look ugly unless you washed it down. So nice to just sweep right now!







#10 - Mommies guardian is keeping the leaf blower and the mylar company. Unroll!







#11 - Much better.







#12 - 







#13 - So much room still...







#14 - 







#15 - 







#16 - 







#17 - The picture of the ballast with the light reminders is from my first grow. I never could remember which HPS or MH was and whether it was the skinny bulb or the fat bulbs.  Good times!







#18 - 







#19 - It really isnt this yellow, just a weird camera flash I think. The plants are looking better overall given the long move and stress they had to come right in the new area.







#20 - Some plants look hot







#21 - Some plants look not.  Focusing on the NEW growth instead of the stressed growth tells me that its nice and green and ready to roll up top. Should be nice!







#22 - A disfigured Kandy Kush mommie that is now in flower. Mommies look so hacked up vs others but they do result in nice nugs. 







#23 - A little light on humidity today, usually its at about 50%.








#25 - at least the better of the two is here to smoke.............







#26 - Mmmm, a present!


....that's all for now. Thanks


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks Fantastic Kitty...can't wait till more pics and of course more posts....


PS Now I know why you haven't returned my PM...very busy kitty LOL.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea no more pipes for a few months, we have way too much to do to get that setup............... Sorry  Thats mister kitty though, I tried for a while and dont do it now.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow Kitty I...I think I love you lol. Seriously though that is so badass, massive props! I remember reading a little while back you said you might have access to some space like this, good to see it's happening for ya! Peace. =)


----------



## OGPanda (Dec 2, 2010)

Sub'ed up for this great and wild ride. Damn, you just made me sooooooooo jealous!! Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## shotfun (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah yeah....everyones jealous. im just flat motivated. thats what im finding to be the best part about your expansion......its prompting me to get off my 5000w ass and up the game. so......in 10 weeks its on. how long did you plan this one?


----------



## glShemp (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck on your operation. Here's wishing you a bountiful harvest.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

shotfun said:


> yeah yeah....everyones jealous. im just flat motivated. thats what im finding to be the best part about your expansion......its prompting me to get off my 5000w ass and up the game. so......in 10 weeks its on. how long did you plan this one?


Motivation = good!   In 10 weeks I expect a report, and I'll hold you to it. This room was in my head since I was 13, but only in reality about a month ago. Good spot, 30 miles from any town. The hard part is you really dont know what you can do until your in there, or unless you like sketching out rooms on paper to scale which I sure dont like doing...... Even though the most lights I want is 24, I think you can reasonably easily fit about 60 lights if you wanted to. Its got the power for it and the cooling capabilities, but damn that's just too much work for two people.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Good luck on your operation. Here's wishing you a bountiful harvest.


Thanks Shemp, glad to see ya here.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 2, 2010)

you doin all this by yourself?


----------



## brick20 (Dec 2, 2010)

growing aint dead...
alot of people just scared...


----------



## grow space (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, a LOT of work but its all worth it...Just working with your mr, and having good times...The more love u put in it the more u recive afterwards....


----------



## shotfun (Dec 3, 2010)

tremendous fan of sketching out rooms. even bugger fan of when they come out looking like my sketch




shotfun said:


> yeah yeah....everyones jealous. im just flat motivated. thats what im finding to be the best part about your expansion......its prompting me to get off my 5000w ass and up the game. so......in 10 weeks its on. how long did you plan this one?





researchkitty said:


> Motivation = good!   In 10 weeks I expect a report, and I'll hold you to it. This room was in my head since I was 13, but only in reality about a month ago. Good spot, 30 miles from any town. The hard part is you really dont know what you can do until your in there, or unless you like sketching out rooms on paper to scale which I sure dont like doing...... Even though the most lights I want is 24, I think you can reasonably easily fit about 60 lights if you wanted to. Its got the power for it and the cooling capabilities, but damn that's just too much work for two people.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't mind me, just having a peek. That's quite an impressive little setup  your trim/harvest room is just slightly OTT, nice and spacious though, plenty of room for a bunch of helping hands


----------



## shotfun (Dec 3, 2010)

prozyme is a digestive aid. basically breaks down matter into proteins and stuff so the plant can use it enzymes and stuff. I think it helps for an environment that's friendly to that little root world of microbes and shit. all I know is that for root systems you want humboldt roots. one of the zymes. and either great white or piranha. we use great white. run that and your Roots are happy


----------



## shotfun (Dec 3, 2010)

prozyme is a digestive aid. basically breaks down matter into proteins and stuff so the plant can use it enzymes and stuff. I think it helps for an environment that's friendly to that little root world of microbes and shit. all I know is that for root systems you want humboldt roots. one of the zymes. and either great white or piranha. we use great white. run that and your Roots are happy


----------



## burndeez (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW! You're amazing and make my penis feel very small. I intend to watch and learn, thanks for sharing!


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 3, 2010)

burndeez said:


> WOW! You're amazing and make my penis feel very small. I intend to watch and learn, thanks for sharing!


all I can manage to say is... WOW !!


----------



## neophyte101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Best of luck I can't wait to see your yield. Sub'd also!


----------



## cvbud (Dec 3, 2010)

holy macaroni, that looks like so much fun. especially with the lake and the availability of natural resources. Thats a wet dream for me. im always trying to figure out new ways of using natural resources to help keep our rooms as efficient as possible. nice work, subd for sure. really curious about how all this starts to flow together.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 3, 2010)

burndeez said:


> WOW! You're amazing and make my penis feel very small. I intend to watch and learn, thanks for sharing!


Small?  That's funny, usually I have the opposite effect on men.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 3, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Small?  That's funny, usually I have the opposite effect on men.


HAHAHA !! your too funny Kitty.. MEOW !!

Hows the process coming along?? any improvements or progress made since the last time??
Cheers


----------



## Scooch McGooch (Dec 4, 2010)

you rock kitty... lets see some updates


----------



## infinitihigh (Dec 4, 2010)

subed this is going to be amazing


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 4, 2010)

Subbed, I like too see those Humboldt nutrients very nice! Isn't shit just a mess when your starting up and building?


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Dec 4, 2010)

I lost. Completely in love. Where the line at?


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 4, 2010)

Whooo great job kitty! (that sounds like me when my cat pisses in his box and not in my girlfriends slippers)

I saw your shroom grow and was reasonably impressed, but after seeing this I'm excited! This should be a fun watch 

buena suerte


----------



## wanabe (Dec 4, 2010)

dam looking great im subd


----------



## JuzzSmOkeIt (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn Kitty, Thats looks great! I would kill for space like that. It sure is nice to see a real StonerChick out there represent'n. You go Gurl. And that Mr. Kitty does know how lucky of a Man is is....right?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

JuzzSmOkeIt said:


> And that Mr. Kitty does know how lucky of a Man is is....right?


He fucking better. We share the account, he posts mostly glass stuff (not me anymore) and newbie help replies in the new forums, I'm the journal updater and the one who gets in fights. =) =)








Gave the room a good clean, hung up Ozone Generators (even though I dont plan to use them, I had them so they just look cooler hanging up) and some other stuff, cleaned up the Mylar a bit. Today or tomorrow morning I'll be getting the veg room setup more with Mylar and outfitted with the right size tables + the 4 x 8 tray due next week. Temperatures are still hanging steady without any actual ventilation other than an oscilating fan. 77(f) daytime is a nice comfy zone. Next after that I'll have to finish wiring the 240v power for the power box that I made for the first time ever. Hope it doesnt kill me..................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> He fucking better. We share the account, he posts mostly glass stuff (not me anymore) and newbie help replies in the new forums, I'm the journal updater and the one who gets in fights. =) =)


now I get it! at first I thought researchkitty was a guy but after seeing this thread I understand now


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Dec 5, 2010)

Whoa, what? 
I professed my love to you on here, and now you tell me you're a guy... sometimes.

Well, he probably doesn't get jealous nearly as much as he gets flattered.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............






#09 - Ozone gen up, just because I'd rather it be hanging up than in a box on the floor. Havent ever had to use it........ 







#10 - Plants looking better, all under HPS now. All new growth looks great.







#11 - 







#12 - HELP!  This is on the floor. I thought it was a drain to sewer. It doesnt seem to drain, though. Here's some more pictures for help. Any ideas on how to make this drain?







#13 - This is a few feet from the picture above. The water there is just me dumping in a bucket of junk water, it usually is dry. There's another smaller pipe in there, also capped, below the larger one just under the water.







#14 - The outlet has no AC to it, so this isnt a sump pump like I thought at first.







#15 - Notice on the ceiling the two pvc pipes also capped. WTF are those for?  The hot/cold water in are to the right and color coded white/red......







#16 - This is where the ballasts and power will be. It's between flower room #1 and #2, just on the other side of the wall. Ballasts create a lot of heat, and it'll have 15 of them on the shelves pretty soon.







#17 - A closeup. It isnt wired to the main panel yet, that's tomorrows job.







#18 - Veg room is getting full. All this is where the 4x8 flood tray will go. Then the table will be moved where my feet are instead for a double veg room.







#19 - 138 plants or seeds (note the paper trays above the light, they have about 7 beans in em)







#20 - Recently topped the non auto flowering two of them. Boy Kitty was foliar spraying them without me knowing, so the leaves are a bit yellow. Told him bad boy foliar for the clones. Fixed.







#21 - More clones, kandy kushes mostly.







#22 - KK's and Bubblelicious are the seeds in rockwool that havent sprouted up. Just put them in before the photos so in a few days -- magic!







#23 - ...and some Papaya seeds, some more OG and KK clones.







#24 - This is my veg reservoir.  It's perfect till the flood tray gets here then the blue barrel will take care of it.



....that's all for today!


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow kitty, you really got it going on. So far this is turning out to be simply amazing. Your currently living my dream, so for now I'll have to live my dream through you. 

Great job and I wish you the best of luck with all your endeavors.

Peace.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great ms kitty...wish I could help with your plumbing..the only thing I could think was maybe the water boiler _used_ to be thier..but who knows??


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 5, 2010)

i have no clue what that tub and pipe is for. if it were a sump hole then it wouldnt have the pipes in so far cuz you cant get a pump in there with the pipes like that. 

if its PVC and not CPVC then it wouldnt be for a water heater/boiler cuz you cant run hot water through PVC. do you know where those pipes that go into the ceiling lead? knowing that would probably help out with what its for.

everything is lookin great! goin big, i love it.


----------



## cvbud (Dec 5, 2010)

Its septic drain for the house. the entire house's waste water should be running through it though. so it may be old and discontinued, and the drains that are currently working must be going to a different septic or sewer system. If your in the boondocks, its probably an old septic system. or your septic system may be full and needs to be pumped. it might just drain really slow. in the case of a full septic, you probably need to get the tank pumped free of the sludge on the top and bottom of the tank. than you will need your lines to be "jetted" which is a pressure water jet wand that snakes through your lines freeing up any build up. Its expensive, but if done properly, you shouldnt need to pump your tank about for another two years. the reason septic tanks back up, is because people wait ten years before getting them pumped.now if all your using the place for is growing and an occasional poo, you wont need to get that thing pumped again for 6 years. cause you wont be causing any build up. infact you will be feeding a gigantic compost, which will make your yard go crazy. All a spetic tank does is filter out the depbree and grease, and then dumps the water into your ground heading into your local water supply. anyway, getting a septic tank pumped every other year is for families of four or more living in the household year round. and that is just nasty. now with this looking like its got a plug on it, chances are an expert has been in their and deemed the old septic system inoperable. they usually just leave them in their spot rather than digging them out. its cheaper. 
ok, i have said enough. and i have smoked enough. im out. 

grow is looking sick by the way.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Looks great ms kitty...wish I could help with your plumbing..the only thing I could think was maybe the water boiler _used_ to be thier..but who knows??


Nope..... water boiler is in the main room by the heater..... oddly though the energy efficiency of the water boiler goes with the jive of the room  Look closely.........


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> do you know where those pipes that go into the ceiling lead? knowing that would probably help out with what its for.
> 
> everything is lookin great! goin big, i love it.


Thanks  The pipes in the ceiling are a mystery still. I havent felt up there to see where they would go. But what would drain UP? Weird! Above that particular space is a sink/dishwasher and other stuff in a office break area. 



cvbud said:


> Its septic drain for the house. the entire house's waste water should be running through it though. so it may be old and discontinued, and the drains that are currently working must be going to a different septic or sewer system. If your in the boondocks, its probably an old septic system. or your septic system may be full and needs to be pumped. it might just drain really slow. in the case of a full septic, you probably need to get the tank pumped free of the sludge on the top and bottom of the tank. than you will need your lines to be "jetted" which is a pressure water jet wand that snakes through your lines freeing up any build up. Its expensive, but if done properly, you shouldnt need to pump your tank about for another two years. the reason septic tanks back up, is because people wait ten years before getting them pumped.now if all your using the place for is growing and an occasional poo, you wont need to get that thing pumped again for 6 years. cause you wont be causing any build up. infact you will be feeding a gigantic compost, which will make your yard go crazy. All a spetic tank does is filter out the depbree and grease, and then dumps the water into your ground heading into your local water supply. anyway, getting a septic tank pumped every other year is for families of four or more living in the household year round. and that is just nasty. now with this looking like its got a plug on it, chances are an expert has been in their and deemed the old septic system inoperable. they usually just leave them in their spot rather than digging them out. its cheaper.
> ok, i have said enough. and i have smoked enough. im out.
> 
> grow is looking sick by the way.


Thanks for the thoughtful reply. I dont think it could be septic tank, since we're on city sewers (which is strange given the proximitiy to town). If it was a sump pump, this building is 6 years old, and the power outlet to the sump pump hasnt even been installed and there is no pump there either....... The lower level where the grow op was never actually used after they built the building, it sat here new and fresh for me to enjoy...........

I'm sure whatever it is with the plumbing that it'll seem obvious once the solution presents itself, just not until then lol..... Thanks everyone =)


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 5, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Nope..... water boiler is in the main room by the heater..... oddly though the energy efficiency of the water boiler goes with the jive of the room  Look closely.........


that is just hilarious..
They were so thoughtful..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

hahahaha!! that is so awesome.


----------



## grow space (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice , 420 lets go....


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice start up room and plenty of room to play. I run about the same for lights and run about 4lbs every 10 days so like seeing another caregiver doing it right is nice. I've over 350 members in my club and most run small grow ops and are just starting up so been busy helping them get runnin. I went with all solid vent tubing instead of the flexy crap as it flows better. But looks like ya know what yer doing so I'll say no more. I do have purple genitics I'm breading so if ya'd like to try some be glad to ship ya a set. If not then thats cool too and will just watch yer grow..........


----------



## JuzzSmOkeIt (Dec 6, 2010)

#12 - HELP!  This is on the floor. I thought it was a drain to sewer. It doesnt seem to drain, though. Here's some more pictures for help. Any ideas on how to make this drain? 
Does this pipe "T" off under the slab?? And is there always standing water in it? Is it "in-line" with the sump hole in the following pic? That is a sump hole, maybe wasn't ever completed, but whoever poured that basement was thinking ahead. The power wouldn't be hooked up there until a pump was actually installed. I noticed that there are more PVC pipes coming out of the slab too. What I can make out is you have 2 pipes coming out of the slab in your "clone-room" right? Maybe a 3" between your veg res and your clone table, and another, looks like maybe 2",in front of your clone table. Then there's this one, the 4" with the water standing in it. Is that right? My first guess was that it could be a "clean-out" for drain cleaning, but if that water is always standing in it, couldn't be. If someone was planning on putting plumbing down there when they built the house, it would look basically like what you got. The larger being used for sewer and main line drain, and the smaller ones for sink and shower drains. 






#14 - The outlet has no AC to it, so this isnt a sump pump like I thought at first.







#13 - This is a few feet from the picture above. The water there is just me dumping in a bucket of junk water, it usually is dry. There's another smaller pipe in there, also capped, below the larger one just under the water.







#15 - Notice on the ceiling the two pvc pipes also capped. WTF are those for?  The hot/cold water in are to the right and color coded white/red......

Where do these go?? Bathroom upstairs? Can you see these pipes coming up from below anywhere? I assume, since you said you installed the sink down there, that you ran those hot/cold lines yourself by tapping into whatever is above. I agree with you Kitty, those sure don't look like they belong. To me it really looks like whoever built your house was definitly planning on finishing that basement at some point, but there would still be no need for drains to be tapped in ABOVE you. Is whatever thats upstairs all hooked up and running?






#24 - This is my veg reservoir.  It's perfect till the flood tray gets here then the blue barrel will take care of it.
Is this the same pipe or yet another??


----------



## Mynamehere (Dec 7, 2010)

lookin nice kitty. u dont fuck around i like that. keep up the good work guys!


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 7, 2010)

Kitty !!
What you have there appears to be a vent line to the roof which was roughed in when the foundation was poured.

You will only have to make the interior vent pipe connections to the basin.

Blue lines in the next photos highlight the air vent line. The vent line extends about 3 inches below the lid of the sewage basin and is sealed by rubber grommet.







http://www.handymanhowto.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/dsc01205.jpg 
Another View of the Sewage Basin Split Cover














I hope this helps..

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 7, 2010)

*Kitty,*

*Here are the directions on how to install this correctly..*


*In the photo below, the pump is shown with the gray mechanical float switch and white 2-inch threaded PVC pipe adapter on the discharge outlet. As the water level rises, the metal ball in the float switch rolls and closes the on/off switch contact to turn on the pump.*

*The water level should never rise more than half-way up the side of pump housing before the pump turns on. This pump is rated at 60 gallons per minute at 20 feet of head for my situation. Head is the vertical number of feet, including friction losses for plumbing elbows, that the pump must lift the sewage. Given that I only have a shower that uses ~7 gallons per minute, 1.6 gallon per flush toilet and sink, it will be impossible for the inflow to exceed more than 10 to 15 gallons per minute worst case.*

**

*The intake opening is shown here on the bottom of the pump. A cast iron impeller rotates at 1725 RPM inside the housing. It runs vibration free and whisper quite.*

**

*Preparing the Sewage Basin*

*I cleaned the dirt and cement splatters off the 2-part metal cover to the sewage basin, revealing several rust blisters under the paint. The rust spots were sanded down with a wire brush drill attachment and treated with naval jelly rust killer. Four coats of Rust-Oleum black enamel spray were then applied.*

**

*Sewage Basin 2-Part Metal Cover*

*The metal cover is secured to the perimeter of the sewage basin by mirror mount nuts and bolts. The old ones were rusted (left items) and replaced with six new assemblies. Mirror mount nuts splay out in star pattern when tightened to fasten the nut securely to the plastic rim of the basin.*
**
*Mirror Mount Nuts, Bolts and Washers*


*I also removed the rim from the inside of the sewage inlet with a Roto-Zip tool as I felt this lip would only serve as a catch point  another contractor quality oversight in my opinion. If you look carefully, you can see the black plastic rim at the bottom of the basin.*
**
*Roto-Zipping the Sewage Inlet Rim*

*Sewage Pump Installation*

*The following sewage pump installation diagram will be helpful to understand the following installation steps.*
**
*Sewage Pump Installation Diagram (C) Liberty Pumps, Inc.*

*The sewage pump is lowered into the basin and aligned with the plumbing holes in the metal cover. The rubber grommets for the sewer pipe, vent pipe and electrical connections are laying to the left. Also notice the new mirror mounts nuts installed in the rim of the basin (gray circles).*
**
*Sewage Pump in the Basin*

*The combination check and ball valve is dry fitted to a 36 inch length of 2 inch PVC pipe to begin the sewage line connections. I purchased mine from Grainger, the item in the Grainger catalog looks a little different than the one here. The purpose of the check valve is to prevent backflow and the ball valve allows me to shutoff the sewer pipe for maintenance without backflow problems. Its also required by the building code.*
*If I ever need to pull the pump, the check/ball valve has a slip union threaded joint to disconnect the pipe.*
**

*Combo Check- and Ball Valve*

*The stem pipe is pushed down to the sewage pump through the rubber grommet in the basin lid. Im still dry-fitting the piping and havent glued any connections.*
**
*Ball/Check Valve Stem Pipe and Pump*

*Closeup of the 2 inch PVC sewer pipe connection and pump inside the basin.*
**
*Sewage Pump and Stem Pipe*

*Splicing the Tee Fitting into the Main Sewer Line*

*The main 3 inch PVC sewer line must be cut to install the Tee connector for the sewage pump line. The installed Tee is shown below.*
**
*Sewer Line Ell Fitting by Fernco, Inc.*

*Sanitizing the Sewer Line*

*The 3 inch PVC sewer line in the photo above serves the master bathroom. In anticipation of cutting the sewer line, I poured 1/2 gallon of bleach down the toilet in the master bath and flushed several times to sanitize the PVC sewer pipe. The master bathroom was off-limits for 24 hours to allow the sewer line to fully drain as I didnt want to get dripped on when I cut open the PVC line.*
*Installing the Flexible Tee Fitting*

*The section to be cut out from the main 3 inch PVC sewer line was marked as shown using the Fernco QT-300 Tee as a reference. I removed one of the steel bands from the Tee and snugged it around the PVC pipe to mark a perfect circle.*
**
*Fernco QT-300 Flexible Tee - 3 inch*

*The section to be cut out is shown in the next photo. This view is looking up directly overhead.*
**
*Main Sewer Line Marked and Ready for Cutting*

*I was concerned over what might spill out of the sewer line when I cut it open. I didnt know if it would be dripping or filled with sludge or ??? I also dont like cleaning up messes. I therefore suspended a plastic bin from the floor joist with wires as shown under the section of the sewer pipe to be cut out. This would catch the saw dust, drips and section of PVC pipe.*
**
*Plastic Storage Bin for Catching the Debris*

*I used a sawzall to make the cuts on the PVC sewer line.*
**
*Sawzall, Safety Glasses and Latex Gloves*

*The Sawzall cut the PVC pipe like butter in just seconds. The plastic bin caught the PVC shavings and the section of pipe. To my surprise, the sewer line was bone dry and odor free! Next, I deburred the PVC pipe ends by smoothing off the shavings with my gloved fingers.*
**
*Main Sewer Line Cuts*

*A closeup of the Fernco flexible Tee fitting installed on the main sewer line. I had considered using a rigid PVC fitting and was happy I didnt because there was almost no give in the main sewer line ends to install a rigid fitting. I had to partially fold the Fernco fitting to squeeze it between the two pipe ends. All said and done, it took only a minute to fit it on the sewer pipe.*
**
*Fernco QT-300 Tee Fitting Installed*

*Another view of the installed Tee:*
**
*Flexible Tee Fitting Installed on Sewer Line*

*Working from the ground up, I completed the 2 inch PVC sewer pipe connections and cemented the joints together. Remember the bottom of the check/ball valve is slip union connection for a quick disconnect in case I ever need to pull the sewer pump.*
**
*Sewage Pump Pipe and Check/Ball Valve Connections*

*2 inch PVC riser pipe is installed to carry the waste water up to the main sewer line. The sewage is pumped upward as indicated by the red arrows.*
**
*Sewer Line Riser Piping*

*The sewage pump discharge lines must empty into the main line from above, hence the 45 degree elbows to clear the existing feeder line and floor joist. Red arrows indicate the direction of flow. Hanger straps are called out by the blue arrows.*
**
*Overhead Connections to the Main Sewer Line*


*I Hope this helps,*

*Peace and Happy Growing*​


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 7, 2010)

We have just stumbled into wonderland. . . . . . . .


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit!!! THANK YOU for the pictures and the comprehensive guide. Its exactly what my setup needs to get the sump working. Originally this area was meant for offices, so these are the "toilet" areas.  There's two, one in the veg room and one in the flower area between rooms.

THANK YOU AGAIN and +rep to yous.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 7, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Holy shit!!! THANK YOU for the pictures and the comprehensive guide. Its exactly what my setup needs to get the sump working. Originally this area was meant for offices, so these are the "toilet" areas.  There's two, one in the veg room and one in the flower area between rooms.
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN and +rep to yous.


You are more than welcome, anything I can do to help my fellow growers !!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 7, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............






#1 - Humidity was at 26%, so time to add a humidifier. Set to 55% now.







#2 - Current plant shot







#3 Instead of wiring new outlets, I dont need light bulbs in the ceiling. So, quick wired to provide A/C in another room.







#4 - Mostly done, a little more cleanup to do. Plus have to add 5 reservoirs and get em all wired up soon too!







#5 - 







#6 - Extra 50' extension cord just 'for when you need it'.







#7 - HELP! How does my wire job look?  Its being connected to the main panel tomorrow.......







#8 - Clones, seedlings, and veg plants looking great.







#9 - Two autoflowers, must have gotten the seeds mixed up. Woops.


That's all for now! Thanks for the continued help everyone............


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 7, 2010)

I would honestly change the electrical (below) and put in a grounded receptical asap !!

It might scare you to hear this but it is a accident waiting to happen. it's only a matter of time.

They cannot make a grounded light socket adapter (3 prong), because there is no ground wire in a socket.

Not all white wires are neutral. If you have a switch loop, one wire may be white, but they are both hot.

The best thing to do is to replace the socket with a grounded outlet.

They make outlets on round covers to replace a socket.

if that socket is designed for a 60 -100 watt bulb and you go throwing hundreds of extra watts on it, there will definately be a problem.. especially considering that it does not appear to be a ceramic fixture, but a generic plastic one.

Eventually the light receptical will heat up start smoking and catch fire..

If you have no other source of power in that room Seriously consider a high current (construction grade) extension cord.

It will be much safer in the long run even if your current power situation is temporary..

it is a much smarter, safer and effecient way to get power to your lights then a light socket.

I hope this helps.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2010)

How unsafe could it be? All I'm running on it is the timers for the control box and the pH meter and a 24w air pump. I'm using less electric than the light bulb that was in the socket to begin with........


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 8, 2010)

your wiring in that box looks good to me.

i would listen to marijuananation about the light socket outlet, those things are accidents waiting to happen. my uncle had a refrigerator plugged in to one in his basement and it ended up catching on fire....burnt the place to the ground.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 8, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> How unsafe could it be? All I'm running on it is the timers for the control box and the pH meter and a 24w air pump. I'm using less electric than the light bulb that was in the socket to begin with........


ah ha, i thought by a/c you meant air conditioning. if you're running that little power through it then you're good to go.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 8, 2010)

Just a minuscule suggestion, on your 50 ft. extension cord maybe get one of those extension cord reels next time you stop by a home depot. *LIKE THIS* They make it sooo much quicker to just reel it in instead of coiling cord.  =)


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought you meant AC as well but the box looks awesome...Kitty ever think of remodeling old houses  Everything looks so nice and clean looking great job


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2010)

Aaah oops! That's a typo. I meant to say 120vAC to the other room, rather than A/C looking like air conditioning.  The light socket thingy says 600 watts maximum on it. I total about 100 right now. They DO make a light socket adapter that replaces the entire unit, and you wire it in so it has a grounded 120v AC. I'll swap them in there after everything is up and running, just to play it safe.

I wouldnt recommend a fridge or freezer with one, those pull more than 600 watts, which is my guess at what caused his fire..........

My trucking shipment for the new equipment got delayed, should be here in the next day to two days max though. Its been almost 2 weeks already, arrrrrgh for buying in the heat of Christmas shipping times. 

Time to go wire up that 240v panel, if you dont hear from me in a few hours, well.... ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 8, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> The best thing to do is to replace the socket with a grounded outlet.
> 
> They make outlets on round covers to replace a socket.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I also thought you meant Air Conditioner.. LMAO !!

I am glad you are chosing to go with the grounded light receptical adapter !!

Good luck making those connections to that panel.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 8, 2010)

So are you going to run it SOG style with putting clones directly to 12/12 or are you going to run a full veg cycle then move to flowering?


----------



## Grow it Organic (Dec 8, 2010)

This looks amazing.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn! I like, I like! I'm getting ready to move my grow into a bedroom and work my way up from there. Nice looking set-up!


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 10, 2010)

Ohhhh.. KITTY !!

I would like to know how you made out hooking up that panel..

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 10, 2010)

yea kitty you didn't get zapped did you?


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 10, 2010)

this is going to be sweet cant wait to see this thing in full swing


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2010)

No zappage! I havent done it yet....... The truck with the buckets and the truck with the lights/ballasts/reflectors/hydroton/trays all came at the same time....... Since priority goes to the veg setup I hadnt wired the new flower lights yet. Veg priority #1  Pics soon............


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 10, 2010)

looking forward too it


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> No zappage! I havent done it yet....... The truck with the buckets and the truck with the lights/ballasts/reflectors/hydroton/trays all came at the same time....... Since priority goes to the veg setup I hadnt wired the new flower lights yet. Veg priority #1  Pics soon............


*I* want a delivery like that! Overwhelm me, come on I DARE you!


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Great Job Kitty! makin CANADA proud  
hope when this shits on a roll it at least stays this side of the boarder !
Keep it upp!
Overgrow the Government


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have nothing to say except. 
kiss-ass kiss-ass kiss-ass


edit: oh and maybe I'll have to make a trip to the east coast and buy some of this chronic you be growing, hahaha.


----------



## Darkstreets (Dec 11, 2010)

wow haha canada know's how its done eh 
subbed


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 11, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Hey Great Job Kitty! makin CANADA proud
> hope when this shits on a roll it at least stays this side of the boarder !
> Keep it upp!
> Overgrow the Government


Wait a sec! Kitty is Canadian?! Pfft, I'm unsubscribing now!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 11, 2010)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> Wait a sec! Kitty is Canadian?! Pfft, I'm unsubscribing now!


Thanks for making our dollar worth something again.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 11, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks for making our dollar worth something again.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 11, 2010)

This sig is AWESOME BiteSize!!!

"This is my bong. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My bong is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My bong, without me, is useless. Without my bong, I am useless."


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 11, 2010)

Whoa, what did i stumble on? This is gonna be an intense grow. Totally subscribing to this one. And i love that you grow shrooms, too. I'd love to do that, but i'm putting it off, till i have a safer situation. Good luck with your grow!


And, budlover, i like your sig "God is great, man is not; man made whiskey, God made pot!" 

it's right up there with "This is my bong. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My bong is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My bong, without me, is useless. Without my bong, I am useless."


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 11, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> This sig is AWESOME BiteSize!!!
> 
> "This is my bong. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My bong is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My bong, without me, is useless. Without my bong, I am useless."


Thanks!


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 12, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> This sig is AWESOME BiteSize!!!
> 
> "This is my bong. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My bong is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My bong, without me, is useless. Without my bong, I am useless."




AHAHA SUCH A GREAT SIG! + reppp mann!


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 12, 2010)

I take it your a former Jar Head Bite?


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 12, 2010)

420Marine said:


> I take it your a former Jar Head Bite?


No, have a running issue that developed around mid teens (Chronic Compartment Syndrome). It's okay though, at one point I wanted to apply for law enforcement and that wouldn't have worked out well in the long run.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2010)

I too once wanted to be a cop. Then I grew up..... lol

On the law note, I'm a firm believer that if you do nothing that harms others, you are on the right side of the my moral law. Pot and Mushrooms harms nobody, everyone is happy. No meth labs here!!


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 12, 2010)

love that attitude kitty..good stuff right thier


----------



## farmboss (Dec 12, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> #26 - Mmmm, a present!


i think i know what filter this is.

can you tell me where you got it, the sizing, and whether it is filtering smell good for you?

btw, A-Grade professionalism here. This sets the standard for 'how it should be done'

ALL SHOULD REALIZE, this SETUP has the potential to run HUNDREDS. she has it NOWHERE near maxxed out!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 12, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I too once wanted to be a cop. Then I grew up..... lol
> 
> On the law note, I'm a firm believer that if you do nothing that harms others, you are on the right side of the my moral law. Pot and Mushrooms harms nobody, everyone is happy. No meth labs here!!


Just gets better, grower, glass blower, smoker, schrooms, do you like dogs and do you have a boat LMAO


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2010)

farmboss said:


> i think i know what filter this is.
> 
> can you tell me where you got it, the sizing, and whether it is filtering smell good for you?
> 
> ...


I think there could easily be 80 lights in here with room for more if I wanted. That's way crazy and for now beyond my expectations.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UL4E6W/ref=oss_product

That's the filter and the vendor!



woodsmaneh! said:


> Just gets better, grower, glass blower, smoker, schrooms, do you like dogs and do you have a boat LMAO


No boat! I hate water. I mean, I spread my dead grandmothers ashes there, why would I want to swim in it? Icky.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2010)

You do like dogs

You know you should get them to change the title to Ms Ganja, kind of like discrimination


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

This is an official "FUCK! HELP!" post.  Something is wrong with the electric subpanel I'm wiring up. I attached the two hot (black wires) to the new circuit and snapped it in place, then the green neutral or ground not sure whatever it is to the bus with all the white wires to it.

My electric meter hot test tool says I have power to all of the outlets, even when the circuit in the new subpanel is disconnected. The top circuit trips as well by making a pop sound with a spark when you try to turn the top circuit on.

I have two suspicions, but not knowledgeable enough to try them myself yet without some "Sounds good!" advice or the right advice from the forums here......... My first thought is that the ground/neutral may be on the wrong bar. The second thought is that the circuit in the new panel that is tripping might just have a loose pigtail connection or something between one of the 8 outlets on the top. Then again it may be one single problem too, I just dont know. I think its the bus for the ground because when the circuits are off I still get a red light on my active electricity monitor gadget. I think its the wiring to one of the outlets since its a single circuit that trips not all four. Still, no f'n clue. 

Help a girl out, any wise electricians able to spot the problem? Normal power is up now, so next try will be tomorrow morning if we can get it figured out....... Thanks in advance and a million +rep's. 






#28 - The new circuit in the main panel.







#29 - Is this the right bar for the green wire? Or is it the one in the back?? 







#30 - 







#31 - The new subpanel, this is what the circuit in #28 connects to.







#32 - 







#33 - 







#34 - 







#35 - My wiring job







#36 - 



Any ideas?  Thanks everyone..............


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kitty, I am not an eltrician, but green is normally a ground wire and white is normally a nuetral. They normally go on different bars.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the third wire for 240v ground or neutral? And which bar is it connected to now?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh befor i get all cute bring someone in that knows their shit to help you, this is serious business, ok now on to being cute.

I snaped a couple of pictures of my own of work in progress:

Mr. Kitty on the pole outside







RC taking a break







Even the kids are helping out


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

hahaha thanks


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kitty sorry forgot this was 240. I am not sure if that matters or not. From what i see it looks like you have the green wire on the nuetral bar in the "main" panel but you have it on the ground in the sub panel. Green and bare copper wires are normally grounds. White are nuetral and black is normally hot wires. All i have normally done with 240 is change out a outlet for the drier. I am sorry i am not much help.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 13, 2010)

Im subbed...Looking good kitty..So when is first harvest?


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

You've got your ground wire connected to your common bar.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

#35 - My wiring job

This is wired wrong also

Should be
white to white black to brass.

Edit....

Where the fuck is the black wire going next to your white? You really shouldn't be playing around with panels and receptacles like this if you don't know what you're doing....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2010)

One of those black wires should be red. (yes the colour does matter) The green wire should be White and of course the ground. The colours make it easy to spot problems. At least buy some electrical tape in green and red and tape the ends so we know what were looking at. 

see below and recheck, see how colour makes it easy to follow. Please use the right colours. You should go and buy a real cable for the job and not use lose wires, very dangerous.

I know a lot of contractors that do all the jobs but one, electrical, why, Fire and Insurance reasons. If you burn the place down because of electrical they won't pay.

ARE YOU USING A WHITE FOR GROUND?

Please make sure you power down when doing any work we don't want a scorched kitty.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2010)

*Connecting The Sub-Feed
To The Sub-Panel:*

*1.* The *hot* wires (red and black) are connected to the hot bus bars.
*2.* The *neutral* (white) wire is connected to the large lug on the neutral bus bar.
*3.* The *ground* wire (bare copper) is connected to the ground bus.
The following photos show close-up views of these connections.




*Some panel wiring suggestions:*
It doesn't hurt to have a little extra wire inside the panel. When possible, I prefer to route the ground and neutral wires around the perimeter of the panel, in neat straight lines with corners. As the panel fills up, I will route the wires closer to the middle.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2010)

*1. Connecting the hot wires.*

These connectors need to be pretty tight... but I couldn't find a *torque specification* anywhere on the panel or in the instructions.

*2. Connecting the Neutral Wire to the Large Lug.*

This also needs to be quite tight. 
The regular terminal points on the bus bar can accept wires from number 14 up to number 8. Larger wires (i.e. a _smaller_ gauge number) require a larger lug.
Note that you can usually buy a large lug like this, which is installed in *two* terminal points in the neutral bus bar.









*3. Connecting the ground wire.*

6-3 cable uses a smaller ground wire than the conductors (I think it's number , so the ground wire can fit into any of the connection points in the ground bus bar.

*Adding Branch Circuits:*

We ran a piece of 14-2G non-metallic cable into the sub-panel.









The cable entered the panel from below, right next to the black sub-feed cable. This circuit simply supplied power to a 2-gang junction box behind the sub-panel. From this point the circuit will feed a string of outlets and a ceiling fan.

Inside the sub-panel: We carefully slit the cable jacket and cut away the plastic.









We connected the ground wire to the ground bus. 
To connect the white wire to the neutral bus, we made a sharp turn in the wire and stripped about ½" of insulation from the end.









The bare end of the wire goes under one of the screw terminals. The screw needs to be fairly tight... about 30 to 50 inch-pounds I believe.

The hot wire was connected to a 15 Amp single-pole breaker.









Now the breaker can be installed in the panel. 
Cutler-Hammer breakers have a hook on the back end...









... which grabs onto a metal flange in the circuit breaker panel. 
The breaker pivots about the hook...









... and is pushed firmly in place onto the hot bus bar. 
The first circuit breaker (red arrow) has been installed. A rectangular *knock-out *needs to be removed from the cover panel to accommodate each breaker.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Is the third wire for 240v ground or neutral? And which bar is it connected to now?


240 works by combining two 120 volt lines, hence the two black hot wires on your breaker. At the breaker it will only be 120volt on each pole, the receptacles are what combine the poles to create 240volts so there is no need for a neutral or common wire, only 2 hot and 1 ground. Unless of course you're dealing with straight 240 then there is a neutral (in your case there isn't) I suggest you find yourself an electrician before you fry yourself or start a fire. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> One of those black wires should be red. (yes the colour does matter) The green wire should be White and of course the ground. The colours make it easy to spot problems. At least buy some electrical tape in green and red and tape the ends so we know what were looking at.
> 
> I think the two blacks at your sub need to be reversed.
> 
> ...


No, No, No, and AGAIN NO

Please do not give misinformation when it comes to electrical 

Red, Black, and Blue wires indicate hot wires, it does NOT have to be red.

With a 240 volt circuit like this there is no neutral wire! two hot 120volt wires + 1 ground


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *1. Connecting the hot wires.*
> 
> These connectors need to be pretty tight... but I couldn't find a *torque specification* anywhere on the panel or in the instructions.
> 
> ...


Irrelevant - that is wiring for 120 volts....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2010)

May be not in your country but it won't pass inspection here and is dangerous.

You NEED to have a 4 wire feed for a sub panel, 2 hots 1 neutral and 1 ground. You need to have the neutral and ground separated in the sub panel. Turn it off until you redo it correctly. I would recommend hiring an electrician. Watch him or her for next time. What you did is wrong and dangerous.

And ahole your right should not give electrical advice.


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 13, 2010)

Subscriced

Laugh.. fuck spell check!


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> May be not in your country but it won't pass inspection here and is dangerous.
> 
> You NEED to have a 4 wire feed for a sub panel, 2 hots 1 neutral and 1 ground. You need to have the neutral and ground separated in the sub panel. Turn it off until you redo it correctly. I would recommend hiring an electrician. Watch him or her for next time. What you did is wrong and dangerous.
> 
> And ahole your right should not give electrical advice.


Wrong. That's if its a 120/240 sub panel. 10/2 for 240 sub panel is fine.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 13, 2010)

i would post your electrical question at this link: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240481-bored-electrician-answer-your-questions.html

then you'll KNOW what the problem is. good luck.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

This is 240v for everything. A lot of the speculation comes because of coloring of the wiring.

MAIN PANEL ---> SUB PANEL = 70 amp circuit. 2 black wires, each hot. 1 green wire, the ground. Home Depot said with a 70 amp sub panel 3 wiring was all I needed, and 4 wires was unnecessary unless I was at 100 amps. The subpanel doesnt even have a space for a 4th wire, so I tend to think HD was right.

SUB PANEL --> OUTLETS = black/white/bare copper. Black & White are BOTH HOT 120V since this is a 240V OUTLET. The bare copper wire is the ground, which is affixed to the green colored outlet screw, the other are where the hots go.

NONE OF THIS WAS MADE FROM SCRAPS. Its all brand new stuff from Home Depot. I dont know where or why speculation began that this was from scrap jobs and spare wiring OMG lol........ It isnt, its all brand new. The wiring for each individual outlet was made from a new 20 foot cable that was cut to size for each outlet then wired. Each outlet goes from the main wires to a pigtail, and then from pigtails goes to next outlets pigtails and then down to the outlet. aka 3 wires per piggy tail.

I followed the instructions in the Home Depot electricians howto guide, just something simple is wrong, and I'm workin to figure that out. 

It sounds like the ground wire for the subpanel to main panel is attached to the neutral (the GREEN cable) rather than the ground bar. Sound right? 

Thanks everyone very much!


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> This is 240v for everything. A lot of the speculation comes because of coloring of the wiring.
> 
> MAIN PANEL ---> SUB PANEL = 70 amp circuit. 2 black wires, each hot. 1 green wire, the ground. Home Depot said with a 70 amp sub panel 3 wiring was all I needed, and 4 wires was unnecessary unless I was at 100 amps. The subpanel doesnt even have a space for a 4th wire, so I tend to think HD was right.
> 
> ...


You are correct. It also looked like one of your receptacles was wired wrong. It should be white to white black to brass. (This really doesn't matter since both legs are hot, but for consistency they should all be wired the same) 

You only need 3 wires + ground when the sub panel is used for 120 and 240 volt or if the sub panel is on a detached building from the main panel. ie detached garage/shop etc (if on a detached structure you also need a grounding rod.)

All you need to do is move your ground wire to the grounding bar and check your wiring on your receptacles and you're good.

I was an electrician in the Army and also worked as a journeyman electrician for the IBEW so I know what I'm talking about. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## nugbuckets (Dec 13, 2010)

sub'ed .......hope you get your juice figured out.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

Arsehole said:


> You are correct. It also looked like one of your receptacles was wired wrong. It should be white to white black to brass. (This really doesn't matter since both legs are hot, but for consistency they should all be wired the same)
> 
> You only need 3 wires + ground when the sub panel is used for 120 and 240 volt or if the sub panel is on a detached building from the main panel. ie detached garage/shop etc (if on a detached structure you also need a grounding rod.)
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your help! I'll rewire the ground wire to the ground bar in the morning and check each outlet as well to ensure pigtails are snug and wires are accurate.

The way I did the wiring for the outlets, since stripping down 10/2 wire from the yellow plastic resulted in a black, white and bare wire, I kept the white wires on top and the black on bottom and the bare wire to the green ground. Since both were hot, I still didnt want them criss crossing down the outlets, so they are all the same physical wire for the same physical prong on each plug. Since only one of the 20amp circuits out of the four (two dual 20amps) that tells me its an outlet on the top part so that's what I'll be checking tonight.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Im subbed...Looking good kitty..So when is first harvest?


Week 3 started today for the 4 lights that are flowering. They are all about 4 feeet tall for the big ones and a foot tall for the smaller ones. Have 60 to plant soon that are vegging under a 1000w mh and then another 50 seeds + 40 clones to catch up too............ All it really now is time -- just gotta install things as they are needed. Thankfully the electric isnt needed for another week so I have some time in case this next fix in the morning doesnt work lol...................


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn Girl!! Looks Awesome...

Yeah the wiring should be different colors but if she knows what they are then fine... Typically if you only had white wire and you wanted to use it for hot you would tape the end of the wire in the panel with black or red electrical tape to indicate its purpose.

What they said about the ground and neutral. All neutrals should be isolated in the sub-panel. The easy answer is that you dont want to confuse the electricity if it decides it needs to ground itself.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks very much for your help! I'll rewire the ground wire to the ground bar in the morning and check each outlet as well to ensure pigtails are snug and wires are accurate.
> 
> The way I did the wiring for the outlets, since stripping down 10/2 wire from the yellow plastic resulted in a black, white and bare wire, I kept the white wires on top and the black on bottom and the bare wire to the green ground. Since both were hot, I still didnt want them criss crossing down the outlets, so they are all the same physical wire for the same physical prong on each plug. Since only one of the 20amp circuits out of the four (two dual 20amps) that tells me its an outlet on the top part so that's what I'll be checking tonight.


No problem. It's a shame so many people give wrong advice on things they do not know. Especially when someone's life is at stake.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 13, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Oh befor i get all cute bring someone in that knows their shit to help you, this is serious business, ok now on to being cute.
> 
> I snaped a couple of pictures of my own of work in progress:
> 
> ...


This is some funny stuff!

Why do I get the feeling that if Mr. Kitty saw this thread, he'd stop all future attempts of DIY wiring, and call an electrictian. 

I also get the feeling that Mrs. Kitty is determined to show Mr. Kitty she can do it!

I'm sure Mr. Kitty humors you in all kinds of ways, and up till now it has been very funny . . . but a humorous man usually isn't into "I told you so" . . . go to Mr. Kitty and call an electritian.


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> This is an official "FUCK! HELP!" post.  Something is wrong with the electric subpanel I'm wiring up. I attached the two hot (black wires) to the new circuit and snapped it in place, then the green neutral or ground not sure whatever it is to the bus with all the white wires to it.
> 
> My electric meter hot test tool says I have power to all of the outlets, even when the circuit in the new subpanel is disconnected. The top circuit trips as well by making a pop sound with a spark when you try to turn the top circuit on.
> 
> ...


still trying to parallel generators?

lol...


look, you just created what is known in the electrical world as a _parallel neutral_.

the green GROUND WIRE is connected to the NEUTRAL bar.

move it to where the rest of the green/bare wires are connected to, or if it wont there, buy a GROUNDING LUG and bolt it anywhere to the inside of the electrical panel.
tadaa!

if you were an electrician, you would have just got a Red Tag/ failed electrical inspection, and it would have cost you an assload of time, money, and reinspections by an inspector that now knows, you dont know anything.

A parallel neutral is a death trap, kitty.... the reason your breakers are tripping is because instead of going to mother earth, the current is going to whatever else has a better ground.. that whatever else could be you, maybe your washing machine, or maybe the shower head in your neighbors house as he steps into the shower and drops dead.

Please do a little more 'research' in the future 

(sorry, i just couldnt resist that little barb)

and im sorry, DONT EVER LISTEN TO THE IDIOTS AT HOME DEPOT, if they were compatent they would be in the field, as electricians, get much better pay, benefits, and self respect than they would ever find working the elec dept in a hardware store! it takes 5 years of educ ation and 10,000 hours of experience before someone can even legally call himself an electrician.......


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> still trying to parallel generators?
> 
> look, you just created what is known in the electrical world as a _parallel neutral_.
> 
> ...


Used the Honda kit, and then sold the generators a week ago  This place is pre-wired with a third panel for a generator, all I have to do is buy one and have it hooked up. Its wired up to run its own circuits or as a transfer switch. Pretty happy about that, saves a looooot of cash!

Thanks again for the advice -- I figured electric was like legos that could shock you. So far just two errors, both simple to fix so I cant complain. The Home Depot books really have excellent pictures. For $12, grab one if you are an amature like me.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice setup. I'm not an electrician so I can't comment on that but the water cooling/messing with a lake sounds like the perfect way to get busted big time, as bad if not worse than stealing power.

Somebody sees that shit, in person or on FLIR or whatever if you have a warm spot, and you will have the city/county/state seriously up your ass for environmental/wildlife issues that can be as costly as a drug bust. 

An easy way to loose everything. You might see that as no big deal, won't really affect anything at all but they will see it as the end of the world, like you are putting poison into the lake 24/7 or boiling all the fish alive. You can't even put a water wheel in a stream for decoration without a permit, which you can't get.


It's an excuse to bust you and shut you down, and some people are always looking for an excuse to screw with growers legal or not.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............

Tomorrow the electric will be fixed. The rooms are fairly setup so far, a bit to do still.  Pictures of that after I can get the electric on.

Till then.........We got our AquaLab shipment. This place if you havent heard of them sells DIY kits for Ebb & Flow control buckets as well as top off kits and a bunch of other stuff. Lots of relays and floats there for custom jobs. Got in a bunch of the control kits and the topoff kit.






#37 - HOLY SHIT! What a nice kit! This is their "new for 2010" kit, and unlike their other one, contains a lot of upgrades. They used to not use the orange/white boxes and used twist caps, and the two grounded plugs that LIGHT UP ORANGE OR GREEN while they indicate flood or drain and have pumps on, as well as the GCFI master plug. Previously you had to hack up two extension cords and use two AC outlets, now you just need one and everything is pretty.

Here it is all apart anyway.............







#38 - These are the new plugs AquaLab includes. They power the flood pump or the drain pump. When they are pumping, the plug lights up.







#39 - The new power cord for the control bucket/box.







#40 - The top it off kit deluxe..... A bunch of floats to keep fresh water tanks full.







#41 - After about an hour......... Almost done! Just have to drill a few holes for grommets for the water lines and attach the top, then screw the box to the bucket. Exceptionally easy to install.







#42 - Float placements........... Notice the two on bottom point down the three on top lay flat (up).





That's it for now! Photo update tomorrow after lunch...... I'm thinkin Arbys........ Thanks as always, and I spread a bunch of rep around for everyone who helped out with questions and advice..........


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Nice setup. I'm not an electrician so I can't comment on that but the water cooling/messing with a lake sounds like the perfect way to get busted big time, as bad if not worse than stealing power.
> 
> Somebody sees that shit, in person or on FLIR or whatever if you have a warm spot, and you will have the city/county/state seriously up your ass for environmental/wildlife issues that can be as costly as a drug bust.
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Nice setup. I'm not an electrician so I can't comment on that but the water cooling/messing with a lake sounds like the perfect way to get busted big time, as bad if not worse than stealing power.
> 
> Somebody sees that shit, in person or on FLIR or whatever if you have a warm spot, and you will have the city/county/state seriously up your ass for environmental/wildlife issues that can be as costly as a drug bust.
> 
> ...


Thanks that's very excellent advice! Here's a trick for using the lake which I plan on using to prevent *exactly* this problem:

Stream (Source of water) --> Pump --> Building --> Wort Chiller --> Sewer

The Wort Chiller (http://www.nybrewsupply.com/products/wort-chiller-stainless-steel-immersion.php) sits inside a 55 gallon reservoir that is the supply and return feeds for the iceboxes on each reflector.

Pretty much just going to constantly pump in fresh water from outside making the Wort Chiller a free water chiller............ Saves a ton of product cash plus the electric to run those workhorses......

All the details are still up in the air, but any advice you have is welcome!!! I wont be adding the water cooling until snow starts to thaw and I would need A/C. Then water + CO2 at the same time.......

Thanks!


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 13, 2010)

You are on a whole diff. level! One of my dream jobs is to go comm. someday and be devoted full time. You inspire me, good luck on your wiring wish I could help mine was simple(new breakers n wiring). 
So are those just kits for buckets you provide yourself? Looks nice.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> So are those just kits for buckets you provide yourself? Looks nice.


Yup! I use the Home Depot ones because for $3, you cant really get a better 5 gallon bucket. =) I gotta buy a lid tomorrow when I go there, never leave them things un-lidded.  The one time the pump gets disconnected from the tubing is the time it'll flood your ceiling hehe


----------



## farmboss (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I think there could easily be 80 lights in here with room for more if I wanted. That's way crazy and for now beyond my expectations.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UL4E6W/ref=oss_product
> 
> ...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

farmboss said:


> post if it works good. thats literally the one i want. its HUGE!


Will do! The week 3 (Day 15) stuff flowering now is JUST starting to have a tiny scent. Right now there's no filtration, just fresh air and a humidifier. This means I'll likely install the filters in a week.


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 13, 2010)

As a matter of fact, the US Army Corps of engineers owns every sq inch of shoreline in the united states, regardless of whose name is on the deed, they have right of eminent domain.

what this means for you, is that tampering with a waterway, or body of water, without prior approval, is a federal offense.

tho honestly, i do think that if in a worst case scenario, u got pinched, they would rather charge u with manufacturing than fed stuff... but, it also might be a way to get you caught, or something else on top of an already massive fine/sentence.... 

big ups!


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 13, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> As a matter of fact, the US Army Corps of engineers owns every sq inch of shoreline in the united states, regardless of whose name is on the deed, they have right of eminent domain.
> 
> what this means for you, is that tampering with a waterway, or body of water, without prior approval, is a federal offense.
> 
> ...



BUT... i DO know for a fact its perfectly legal to tap into a stream waterway for lawn irrigation systems.... who has to know u dont have one...

ever hear of a heat exchanger?

just a thought


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 13, 2010)

subed..very nice space you got there.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 13, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> subed..very nice space you got there.


No shit, I'm green with envy =p


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> As a matter of fact, the US Army Corps of engineers owns every sq inch of shoreline in the united states, regardless of whose name is on the deed, they have right of eminent domain.
> 
> what this means for you, is that tampering with a waterway, or body of water, without prior approval, is a federal offense.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but wrong country. Canada.


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 13, 2010)

oh jeez that explains everything...

LMAO!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks, but wrong country. Canada.


 
The way our out of control federal government is going, Canada might be next.


----------



## Darkstreets (Dec 13, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The way our out of control federal government is going, Canada might be next.


 lol cant trust harper....


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2010)

At this rate I wonder how many posts we'll have in here after a years worth of harvest and upgrades.................. Already planning expansions every here and there every month................ Addicted....................


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Heat exchanger would be perfect for what you want to do, but still there's no difference as far as the law, probably in Canada too. They would make the claim still that you are destroying the environment by boiling fish alive. They'd tell your jury how just 1 degree difference in water temp can kill sensitive creatures and etc etc you get the idea. Indefensible, no way you can win. (Unless you're a big corporation with pull in government.)


Even with a heat exchanger and a very large lake it would not be hard at all to heat up the water near your exchanger enough to show quite obviously on FLIR unless the lake has a good current to it. Some guy tried to use his in ground backyard big swimming pool the same way a while back, and found his huge pool steaming with just a handfull of KW at certain times in certain weather. He was literally creating his own fog over his pool on those weaird days that are already naturally right on the edge of foggy and it was out of line even for a heated pool, just didn't look right.

Just trying to save you a whole lot of trouble, it's well worth paying that electric to use a big chiller if you want to water cool and keep it all inside under wraps and you have no excuse not to pay it.

I hope you have negotiated the best electric rates you can. Some places you can change plans, use power based on time of day to save 3/4 the cost, etc. Look into those things if you haven't to offset your costs my electric dropped drastically on the right time of day plan, now I could burn all I want pretty cheap.


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a thought on the water cooling & what not. Yes, you certainly would be able to see the heat plume in the water while flying over with I.R. cameras so why not hide it out in the open. 
Install a hydronic heating system in the building. That involved long runs of tubes filled with water. You basically run that through usually the earth via holes drilled like wells but it can also be done with a large body of water. Essentially you take the heat from say 300 gallons of liquid at 54 degrees (thats about what is it 50' down in the ground or at the bottom of a lake/pond) you run that through a compressor & transfer that heat energy to say 50 gallons of water that you use to heat your home. This can also be done in revearse for cooling.

I am no expert. I just build houses for a living so I am a little familiar with the systems. Just enough to know it would work & you should at least look into it.

Bye


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 14, 2010)

Laugh.. should have read next page. I was going to suggest a heat exchanger as well. I was too stoned to remember the term so I left it out of my post..

Ok.. This could be posted on the You know your a stoner when.. thread


----------



## SCCA (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful setup! but im a bit confused as to why you want to water cool the lamps, it seems to me it would be easier to swap out that heater for a CH/AC and duct the hoods to exhaust the heated air through the attic or out a dryer duct. maybe im missing something. I agree with OregonMeds, people would probably be more upset about you messing with the lake than they would about you growing buds. also is this room is below the level of the lake? if so a small leak in your cooling system could result in a major flood.


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 14, 2010)

because its alot cheaper to run a pump, than an hvac setup


----------



## SCCA (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, true hadn't considered that  but i think the difference in operating costs would be small considering the size of the rooms. duct fans aren't that expensive to run, enclosed ducted hoods drastically reduce heat produced by the lights.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

SCCA said:


> Beautiful setup! but im a bit confused as to why you want to water cool the lamps, it seems to me it would be easier to swap out that heater for a CH/AC and duct the hoods to exhaust the heated air through the attic or out a dryer duct. maybe im missing something. I agree with OregonMeds, people would probably be more upset about you messing with the lake than they would about you growing buds. also is this room is below the level of the lake? if so a small leak in your cooling system could result in a major flood.


I've used Iceboxes and chillers before. Pretty easy stuff, leaks are negligible as with proper plumbing you have water pipes all over your house too above below and to the sides of you right now probably.

The lake/streams pump would be on a float, only fill when the float is below level X.

If I'm dumping that water to sewer lines too, there's no 'water exhaust' or kiddy swimming pool or anything like that. No heat sig.

The reason to water cool lights is so I dont have to use AC in the summer and I can maintain CO2 in each room instead of open air system.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

SCCA said:


> lol, true hadn't considered that  but i think the difference in operating costs would be small considering the size of the rooms. duct fans aren't that expensive to run, enclosed ducted hoods drastically reduce heat produced by the lights.


You only see 4 lights on right now. There will be 24 1000watters in the end. Conserve as much electric as I can!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

Rewired the 240v's ground wire from the neutral bus to the ground bus. Seems solid. The panel no longer beeps from the voltage detector if the circuit is off, so problem #1 solved.

I havent checked the other outlets on the top half since they pop the circuit in the small panel still.

The bottom outlets all flash that they have voltage, but when I plug in a ballast to the outlet nothing turns on. Doesnt trip anything, but doesnt work either. Any thoughts?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok cool, you're just going to drain the lake water to sewer? Awesome, your neighbors are going to absolutely love you.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Ok cool, you're just going to drain the lake water to sewer? Awesome, your neighbors are going to absolutely love you.


I see it this way, the water I'm dumping in the sewer is better than all the piss and shit they dump in it.  Probably 500 gallons a day per room, that's my guess. Which, is really no more than a handful of homes when you count dishwashers and hot showers every day for a normal family! I dont know if any homes are wired on the same lines, but the closest neighborhoods are about 6 miles away


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Rewired the 240v's ground wire from the neutral bus to the ground bus. Seems solid. The panel no longer beeps from the voltage detector if the circuit is off, so problem #1 solved.
> 
> I havent checked the other outlets on the top half since they pop the circuit in the small panel still.
> 
> The bottom outlets all flash that they have voltage, but when I plug in a ballast to the outlet nothing turns on. Doesnt trip anything, but doesnt work either. Any thoughts?


Make sure your receptacles are wired the same as that could be the problem. With 240 one hot wire is negative, then the other is positive, so the two hot wires complete the circuit together because they are "out of phase". This is why 240 volt circuits connect to double pole breakers that are essentially two single pole breakers tied together. In the main panel, every other breaker is out of phase with the adjoining breakers. So, in essence 240 volt wiring is powered by 2 - 120 volt hot wires that are 180 degrees out of phase.

After making sure your receptacles are properly wired try using a multimeter on one of the receptacles to make sure it's getting proper voltage, you should be pulling 120v from each leg.


----------



## wanabe (Dec 14, 2010)

kitty your a fuckin badasss my hero


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Rewired the 240v's ground wire from the neutral bus to the ground bus. Seems solid. The panel no longer beeps from the voltage detector if the circuit is off, so problem #1 solved.
> 
> I havent checked the other outlets on the top half since they pop the circuit in the small panel still.
> 
> The bottom outlets all flash that they have voltage, but when I plug in a ballast to the outlet nothing turns on. Doesnt trip anything, but doesnt work either. Any thoughts?


If you have a voltage tester check each side of the plug for voltage you may only have 110 if so you may have blown one side of the barker reset and check voltage there, if OK than try the plug again.

This OK with you Arsehole?


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 14, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> If you have a voltage tester check each side of the plug for voltage you may only have 110 if so you may have blown one side of the barker reset and check voltage there, if OK than try the plug again.
> 
> This OK with you Arsehole?


Same advice I already gave


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2010)

You might consider returning the water to the lake by attaching a cement block to the end of the line and dropping it in 6 feet of water. At that depth you would have no heat signature and would cause no harm. 500 gal a day = 21 gal an hour = .347 gal a min + no heat signature. Is there any current in the water? That's even better. Make sure what ever you do you put a flow-back stopper on the line going out.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> You might consider returning the water to the lake by attaching a cement block to the end of the line and dropping it in 6 feet of water. At that depth you would have no heat signature and would cause no harm. 500 gal a day = 21 gal an hour = .347 gal a min + no heat signature. Is there any current in the water? That's even better. Make sure what ever you do you put a flow-back stopper on the line going out.


Why would she want to do that and deal with the additional hassle when she can drain to the sewer?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

Because it's the right thing to do?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Because it's the right thing to do?


I am not sure I understand the morality...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

There is tons of current in the river portion. It's deep in a few areas, about 5 feet where I would take water from, and about 5 feet deep where I would drain water to if I did it that route.

The additional cost would just be another 150 foot of PVC which really isn't too terrible.




Just finished hanging up 8 lights and getting 128 buckets under lights............... Dropped down 100 seeds too courtesy of a good friend here........... They are Grapefruit Diesel, and also have some Ice Cream and Hash Plant Haze for later.........  Tomorrow I'm going to go to Home Depot (again, every day for the last week at 24 miles each way!) to pick up a voltage meter to see which outlets are the troublesome ones to make the repair faster on the power outlets. For the cost I've put into the custom panel I should have ordered one of the 16 light controllers from CAP and just had to run the wire and the circuit which was pretty easy. Next time...........


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 14, 2010)

kitty... 24? seriously?

pm me, please...

some things you need to know about pulling large loads like that...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure I understand the morality...


Ya me neither, sewer water drains just fine, and gets filtered and used again.......... I pay for the service too.............. Some (smart) people exhaust their light heat through the sewer lines too. Even with CO2 you just use fresh air to cool your lights and vent that air out the sewer, with a free air exchange room it just vents out with the added bonus of guaranteed fresh air since the air is leaving the building when it exhausts............


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Ya me neither, sewer water drains just fine, and gets filtered and used again.......... I pay for the service too.............. Some (smart) people exhaust their light heat through the sewer lines too. Even with CO2 you just use fresh air to cool your lights and vent that air out the sewer, with a free air exchange room it just vents out with the added bonus of guaranteed fresh air since the air is leaving the building when it exhausts............


The only other option is that the lake evaporates into the air eventually... I am guessing it is a relatively large lake.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something kitty, but the chiller I was looking into a while ago has these specs:

*EcoPlus 1 HP Chiller *Includes:
* Fittings: 1&#8221; 
* Dimensions: 16.5&#8221; W x 20.25&#8221; D x 19&#8221; H 
* Weight: 88 lbs. 
* Voltage: 120V/60Hz 
* Wattage: 1080 
* Amps: 9 
* BTU: 12,000 
* Capable of Chilling: -1000 gallons - 10° F -500 gallons - 30° F 
* Pump Size: -Minimum 1584 GPH -Maximum 2200 G 

That's a long way from 21gph and this little thing is only enough for a couple kw of lights. 

Do you have a better way or have you underestimated water flow you would need from that lake? A chiller is just a heat exchanger hooked to an a/c unit so I would expect you'd need similar water flow for just a heat exchanger in a lake to draw the same btu's.

No?

This is why I think we don't see eye to eye on this, but then again you said you have used chillers before so clue me in.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure I understand the morality...


Ok hows this, is stealing sewer services any different than stealing electricity. What about the whole environmental impact of this commercial farm?

Now if she is on septic then that creates a whole other set of issues and i suspect that may be the case since her closest neighbor is 6 miles.

I'm assuming our "industry" has an environmental conscience.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Ok hows this, is stealing sewer services any different than stealing electricity. What about the whole environmental impact of this commercial farm?
> 
> Now if she is on septic then that creates a whole other set of issues and i suspect that may be the case since her closest neighbor is 6 miles.
> 
> I'm assuming our "industry" has an environmental conscience.


She is not destroying the water, nor is she polluting it. Yes, she is pouring clean water down the sewer but I dont see that as a moral issue.

You do have a good point on whether she is on public or private sewer because the field will be floating if she is on septic.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2010)

How about Zebra mussels, in the sewer they would flourish and could be tracked back to you and also the cost for the clean up. Just a thought. Moving water from one source to another is just bad karma and can cause small ecological disasters. Could happen...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> How about Zebra mussels, in the sewer they would flourish and could be tracked back to you and also the cost for the clean up. Just a thought. Moving water from one source to another is just bad karma and can cause small ecological disasters. Could happen...


And earlier in the thread people were talking about putting heat pollution into the lake...

No way to win...


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

Take a look around any power plant and see what pumping "Clean" water back into lakes does.

and yes woods karma is a bitch.

Last thing i will say on the sewer thing, It's ok to steal, just a little?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Take a look around any power plant and see what pumping "Clean" water back into lakes does.
> 
> and yes woods karma is a bitch.
> 
> Last thing i will say on the sewer thing, It's ok to steal, just a little?


Do you always drive the speed limit?

I dont consider dumping extra water down the sewer stealing. If she was tapping into her neighbors water line that would be something different.

Sometimes ecological correctness can go too far. But hey, just my opinion.

Again, props on the septic tank question.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

Not here to argue, we can take that some where else, I'm here to support Kitty.

But if your old enough I will leave you with this:


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Not here to argue, we can take that some where else, I'm here to support Kitty.
> 
> But if your old enough I will leave you with this:


Did you know that guy wasnt even an American Indian?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL yes 90


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Maybe I'm missing something kitty, but the chiller I was looking into a while ago has these specs:
> 
> *EcoPlus 1 HP Chiller *Includes:
> * Fittings: 1&#8221;
> ...


I'd need four of those chillers, which is the same as 4000 watts of lights running. The chillers just chill a small reservoir of hot water to cold. They move so much water because they HAVE to because their water SOURCE is HOT water.  MY water SOURCE from the stream is freezing ass cold all year round.

I believe my method is the smart way to do it. A chiller is a fix for someone who doesnt have a constant cold source.  

Instead of 4000 watts of power, which costs me $160/month, I can let a 2 amp pump do the job instead for a fraction of the cost. Plus, I save $1200 x 4 from chiller startup costs.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 14, 2010)

Is that 2amp pump running 240 or 120?

(sorry could not resist)


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Is that 2amp pump running 240 or 120?
> 
> (sorry could not resist)


haha, who knows, even my 240v might be 120v.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 14, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............






#4 - Flower Room B - 8000 watts and 128 buckets later.............







#5 - 







#6







#7 - Probably the most poorly built reflector I've ever owned. Extremely weak brackets that hold the glass in. Half of them the glass had already come out and needed putting back in. Flimsy.







#8 - More for reserves.......... That's the big CAN filter if anyone wanted to get a better idea of its height....







#9 - 







#10 - Each light is held on by a single rope. Each rope attaches via a D clamp (not sure the name of them) and then to the ceiling and then back to the clamp. That way the light can be raised and lowered. When they are all hooked up to the ventilation connectors they will all take a permanant shape instead of being able to twirl around freely. 







#11 - Reservoir room got a few more barrels...........







#12 - and in flower room A temps are just dandy.....







#13 - The shorter two lights worth of plants.....







#14 - The taller two lights worth of plants.........







#15 - They all just started week 3, by the way, this is Day 16.







#16 - 







#17







#18 - A quick Hydroton washing machine. Dump in bags of Hydroton and hose it down. Took a few minutes to make and worked great!







#19 - 100 Grapefruit Diesel seeds............







#20 - More clones and sprouts.......... This table moved out to the second room in instead of the big veg room.







#21 - Finally the veg room. Now has a 4x8' flood tray with a single 1000w lamp. I'll probably add another 1000w lamp to it since I dont really like the coverage. Still have to add Mylar just been so f'n busy......







#22 - They are growing every day..........







#23 - The digital ballast for veg hasnt caused meter problems from the nutradip trimeter thankfully, likely since its so far away from that area...........







#24 - The same hooks for veg too!







#25 - This explains how I use a flood tray without using a reservoir underneat it. Hell f'n no will I ever pay $150 for a square reservoir! Blue barrels $15. Pump $6. Profit!







#26 - The ballasts that arent currently on are sitting here waiting to be fired up for the new room. The others are still in Flower Room A on the floor. 







#27 - Tons of tubing waiting to be plumbed up....... I'm going to do most of it with PVC from the controller to the buckets, and try to allow simple switching of which control bucket each block of 16 plants work from...







#28 - I hate lugging this shit around


That's all for now! Thanks everyone.............

Kitty


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like what im seeing here...in a few weeks this is going to be SWEET!


----------



## cvbud (Dec 14, 2010)

holy cow thats awesome!


----------



## brick20 (Dec 15, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in a world of disbelief and aroused at the same time......

SHIT


----------



## brick20 (Dec 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> 100 Grapefruit Diesel seeds............


No wonder its sold out... lol...


----------



## arik maso (Dec 15, 2010)

that's a cool setup. i thought i spent a lot of time on my stuff, but wow... your grow must be numerous hours of labor daily. it all looks good to me


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 15, 2010)

Im proud to have the first seat


----------



## Grow it Organic (Dec 15, 2010)

arik maso said:


> that's a cool setup. i thought i spent a lot of time on my stuff, but wow... your grow must be numerous hours of labor daily. it all looks good to me


labor im sure none of us would have ANY trouble doing 

Kitty thanks for being so detailed in your posts including the photos


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 15, 2010)

good lord this is goin far passed my expectations. you and your husband are doin a great job.

by the way, those "D clamps" are called carabiners.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 15, 2010)

Kitty - You hiring? That's Quickly turning into mutipal Kitty FTE's.


----------



## aggreenvln (Dec 15, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Kitty - You hiring? That's Quickly turning into mutipal Kitty FTE's.


Seriously, best job ever. Heartbeat kind of job. This is looking really phenomenal; if I had enough room for just one of those 1kW lights I'd be a happy guy! Kitty, if you don't mind me asking, how did you get your hands on such a space? Is it just industrial/warehouse space you're renting, or did you straight up buy the property? What kinds of factors went into the decision to go for "that" property? I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious of the procedure for these types of operations (I have a half-plan to start something similar if on a smaller scale as soon as I have the resources). Thanks, and please feel free to neglect any questions you don't feel comfortable answering.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Kitty - You hiring? That's Quickly turning into mutipal Kitty FTE's.


Hiring? I was hoping she would marry me... Course that would probably be a little bit awkward with Mr. Kitty...


----------



## arik maso (Dec 15, 2010)

Grow it Organic said:


> labor im sure none of us would have ANY trouble doing
> 
> Kitty thanks for being so detailed in your posts including the photos


haha yes true that. it's definitely a labor of love!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

aggreenvln said:


> Seriously, best job ever. Heartbeat kind of job. This is looking really phenomenal; if I had enough room for just one of those 1kW lights I'd be a happy guy! Kitty, if you don't mind me asking, how did you get your hands on such a space? Is it just industrial/warehouse space you're renting, or did you straight up buy the property? What kinds of factors went into the decision to go for "that" property? I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious of the procedure for these types of operations (I have a half-plan to start something similar if on a smaller scale as soon as I have the resources). Thanks, and please feel free to neglect any questions you don't feel comfortable answering.


Easy! I started growing smaller, my last grow was 6 lights. Over about a year of them being working I saved and now have many more.  When these ones bring in some bacon, then the next expansion etc etc....


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 15, 2010)

Just for the record 8kw over 144 pots won't yield any more, in fact less, than if you were running merely 8 big plants like I showed, and the more plants you stuff in under less light the more popcorn bud you get to trim. 

You are doing at a minimun 10x the work you need to, and federal plant counts (at least here in the US), for absolutely nothing. Making life hard on yourself over there...


Just saying...


----------



## mikeq (Dec 15, 2010)

Stop being a hater Oregon. Have you even looked at kittys other grows? She knows what the fuck is up. 
Very nice setup Kitty, This new space is looking epic already. Cant wait to see it in a couple months.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice set up kitty, def subed in.
got sum questions, Im about to get into growing commercial growing as well.
Own a large barn like shed. Well this end of feb or march, ill be insulating and getting it ready
well trying to run 6 600 watt mh and 10 1000 nwatt sodiums.
+ 2 4 ft 8 tube t5 panels. 4 nice areo cool ac units. And some fans here and there,

now my question is what kind of genarater are you using or what would you rec.
Im still gonna ground most of it to my house(im a legal med patient/vendor so im only trying to ruduse the electricity
bill, not to worried about the law or anything) like the t5s the ac units and the MHs will ground to my house.
just not the sodiums.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Just for the record 8kw over 144 pots won't yield any more, in fact less, than if you were running merely 8 big plants like I showed, and the more plants you stuff in under less light the more popcorn bud you get to trim.
> 
> You are doing at a minimun 10x the work you need to, and federal plant counts (at least here in the US), for absolutely nothing. Making life hard on yourself over there...
> 
> ...



C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

C A N A D A

Just enjoy the pictures and discussion and leave the legal worries to me. Again, NOBODY grows legally when you consider federal agents can still arrest all you Americans any time they want. Nowhere you'd want to live in the world that is close to an Arbys and WalMart can you grow legally. California and medical states hide under state laws while still being oppressed by federal laws. Ergo, we're all at risk, and since that's the case, I'd rather the risk not ruin the FUN in the threads.  I hate legal talk its just such a bummer to always have someone saying "dont get caught omg lol look at you".

Lets keep all the legal discussion out, pretty please with cherries. 

 Since I'm vegging less and will be using clones only once mommies are ready, clones for these strains grow as sticks. Instead of topping a bunch of seeds, clone sticks fit as 16 per light pretty well.  I dont want anything over 26-30" full height when flowering is complete. If this changes, you'll see, as pictures cant lie!  Also, if I need to use less plants per light, it isnt exactly rocket science to move the plants apart and spread them among some other lights.

Explain to us how me having twice the plants at half the size is 10x more work "minimum" as you stated.......... No room for bold unsubstantiated claims here, noooooobody is doing 10 times the work they need to on this setup.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Nice set up kitty, def subed in.
> got sum questions, Im about to get into growing commercial growing as well.
> Own a large barn like shed. Well this end of feb or march, ill be insulating and getting it ready
> well trying to run 6 600 watt mh and 10 1000 nwatt sodiums.
> ...


That's a no brainer for the generator.

Go to Amazon.com and search for "Generac QuietSource". You want the QuietSource because its engine is a cars engine that runs at half the RPM (which means a LOT less noisy) and is made to last for years commercially. Which QuietSource to get? Just spec out what fuel you use (natural gas, propane etc) and then go by how many kwH you need.

For every 1000 watts of light, you want 1500w of generator power. So if you have 20,000 watts of lights, you want a 30kW generator to account for all the other pumps, timers, fans, a/c units or whatever else you have running in there.

The generators can be enclosed in sound proof boxes as well, you can make one or buy one online.

Finally, when you use a generator, you cant have all of your lights turn on at once. That'll make the generator go "poop" and probably turn off.  Turn each light on a few seconds apart from each other. There are power controllers that do this for you, those blue/white branded ones that are like $1500 have one that is specifically made this way for generators. This is why my custom power panel has individual timers on each outlet, to accompany my generator being installed sometime in the early spring..............

The generator will probably run you about $10k-$14k installed. You wont want to do it yourself unless you actually are an electrician -- I sure as shit am not but the place is prewired for one, so yay.  

Good luck!


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

DEFINETLY FUCKING SUBBED! im from ONTARIO< WHAD UP! haha i LOVE CANADA! Born and Raised baby, live in ontario, would love to hit up BC sometime where im assuming your at cuz its absolutely FLOODED with grows i can only imagine becuz where i live in ontario its estimated every 7 houses there is a grow op of atleast one plant.. i know i know statistics arent always so accurate but just saying if its like that here again i can only imagine what its like in BC lol.. that of course all being said becuz i thought ur in BC, ANYWAYS lmao need to take a toke i have ADHD.. GOODLUCK WITH THE GROW KITTY! i will be watching and learning, im 21 and i want to get where you are someday down the road.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> C A N A D A
> 
> C A N A D A
> 
> ...



I agree the legal talk bums down tons of conversations on this board..Im having fun following along..Good shit kitty


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok I won't try to help any more. I wasn't being a hater, clearly you can grow and have potential but... There's always someone who knows more, I can see I'm a few steps ahead of you and you asked for constructive advice so I tried only for your own good to save you from both trouble and extra effort but I won't waste my breath.

I know you are in canada, that's why I added a disclaimer, go ahead use the lake and take risks you don't need to, do more work than you need, ignore that you asked for constructive advice and I was trying to give it and soldier on.


Good luck

Ignored/unsubscribed

And for the record no I'm not feeling all superior or claiming to be, I made a single stupid misake and took a risk I didn't need to one night driving at .08bac and got shut the fuck down. It's only from personal pain I tried to help and save you a similar fate. You are making stupid decisions.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Ok I won't try to help any more. I wasn't being a hater, clearly you can grow and have potential but... There's always someone who knows more, I can see I'm a few steps ahead of you and you asked for constructive advice so I tried only for your own good to save you from both trouble and extra effort but I won't waste my breath.
> 
> I know you are in canada, that's why I added a disclaimer, go ahead use the lake and take risks you don't need to, do more work than you need, ignore that you asked for constructive advice and I was trying to give it and soldier on.
> 
> ...



Damn your sensitive


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 15, 2010)

sum people just get butt hurt when there ignored


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 15, 2010)

looking really good


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Ok I won't try to help any more. I wasn't being a hater, clearly you can grow and have potential but... There's always someone who knows more, I can see I'm a few steps ahead of you and you asked for constructive advice so I tried only for your own good to save you from both trouble and extra effort but I won't waste my breath.
> 
> I know you are in canada, that's why I added a disclaimer, go ahead use the lake and take risks you don't need to, do more work than you need, ignore that you asked for constructive advice and I was trying to give it and soldier on.
> 
> ...


Its cool, ignore and unsub all ya like.  I dont try to make everyone happy!  Take care and stop by again some time........


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 15, 2010)

WoW, very iimpressive! I'm subbed up to learn a few things from this one +REP for a bas ass grow KITTY!


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread is so freaking epic. ::drool::



Nunotmp said:


> I agree the legal talk bums down tons of conversations on this board..Im having fun following along..Good shit kitty


Totally, that and I think that the main tool law enforcement has it to make people scared, 99%+ people do their thing and never have any problems with the law. There's being cautious and then there's feeding into what they want you to feel, fear. Peace. =)


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 15, 2010)

Kitty I would give you plus rep for the way you handled that guy...your a total class act ms kitty.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Just enjoy the pictures and discussion and leave the legal worries to me. Again, NOBODY grows legally when you consider federal agents can still arrest all you Americans any time they want. Nowhere you'd want to live in the world that is close to an Arbys and WalMart can you grow legally. California and medical states hide under state laws while still being oppressed by federal laws.


FUCK THE HATERS OVER GROW THE WORLD... THIS SHIT DON'T STOP FOR NOBODY... EITHER GET ON OR GET RAN THE FUCK OVER...

CANADA MARIJUANA LAWS:

*Possession:* 
Cannabis (ex: marijuana)	30 grams or less: up to 6 months imprisonment or $1000 fine or both 

*Trafficking or Possession for purpose of trafficking:*
More than 30 grams: imprisonment up to 5 years less a day	
3 kilograms or less: imprisonment up to 5 years less a day 
More than 3 kilograms: up to life imprisonment.


*Using Cannabis for Medical Purposes*

Marijuana has not been approved as a therapeutic product in Canada or anywhere else in the world. The safety and usefulness of marijuana for medical uses has not been clearly and scientifically established. Canada does however, have a program that allows seriously ill persons residing in Canada to possess marihuana for their own medical use. Under the Marihuana Medical Access Regulations (MMAR), people can be authorized to possess a specific amount of marihuana and can be licensed to grow their own marihuana or designate someone else to grow it for them.The MMAR require a person to have the support of a medical practitioner when applying for an authorization to possess marijuana for medical purposes.

A person may be allowed to possess dried marijuana to alleviate symptoms associated with medical conditions, such as:
nausea and vomiting in patients being treated for cancer
severe pain, anorexia and weight loss in patients with cancer, AIDS
pain and muscle spasms in patients with multiple sclerosis or spinal cord injuries
epileptic seizures
severe chronic pain

All other possession and production of marijuana by individuals is illegal.

Source: National Anti-Drug Strategy - Drug Laws in Canada


The legal status of marijuana in Canada is under dispute. Superior and appellate courts in Ontario have repeatedly declared Canada's marijuana laws to be of no force and effect. However, historical challenges to marijuana laws at the federal level have not resulted in the deletion of the appropriate articles from the Criminal Code of Canada and the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act. Police and prosecution services in other Canadian jurisdictions still pursue criminal charges for marijuana possession.

The cultivation of cannabis is currently illegal in Canada, with exceptions only for medical usage. However, the use of cannabis by the general public is broadly tolerated, and a vigorous campaign to legalize cannabis is underway nation-wide.

Several polls since 2003 have found that a majority of Canadians agreed with the statement, "The use of marijuana should be legalized", the latest being the 2008 Angus Reid poll. The recent development after the last election is however the opposite, a much more restrictive law with higher minimum penalties for drug crimes and a national anti-drug strategy including prevention and treatment.

*History of Cannabis prohibition*

Cannabis was added to the Confidential Restricted List in 1923. Historians usually point to the 1922 publication of Emily Murphys The Black Candle as the inspiration for the addition. Murphy was a suffragist and police magistrate who wrote a series of articles in Macleans magazine under the pen-name Janey Canuck, which formed the basis of her book. She uses numerous anecdotes culled mostly from anti-drug reformers and police to make her arguments, which make strong links between drugs and race and the threat this poses to white women. One chapter is entitled Marahuana  A New Menace, and makes the startling claim that the only ways out of cannabis addiction are insanity, death, or abandonment.

Although her anti-drug screeds were widely read and helped spread the drug panic across the country, historian Catharine Carstairs disputes that the short chapter in Murphys book on cannabis inspired the drugs inclusion on Canadas restricted substance list. Specifically, Murphy was not respected by the Division of Narcotic Control because of the creative liberties she took in presenting research they had assisted her with.

More likely, cannabis was added to the list because of Canadian involvement in international conferences where it was discussed. According to one government official, cannabis was outlawed after the Director of the Federal Division of Narcotic Control returned from League of Nation meetings where the international control of the drug was broached. Cannabis did not begin to attract official attention in Canada until the latter 1930s, and even then it was minimal.The first seizure of cannabis by Canadian police was not until 1937. Between 1946 and 1961, cannabis accounted for only 2% of all drug arrests in Canada.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## wanabe (Dec 15, 2010)

she obviously knows what shes getting into she dont need legal help
your badass kity i hope one day i get a grow op like you


----------



## brick20 (Dec 15, 2010)

US federal marijuana laws:

There is a five-year mandatory minimum for cultivation of 100 plants or possession of 100kgs, and there is a ten-year mandatory minimum for these offenses if the defendant has a prior felony drug conviction. Cultivation or possession of 1000kg or 1000 plants triggers a ten-year mandatory minimum, with a twenty-year mandatory sentence if the defendant has one prior felony drug conviction, and a life sentence with two prior felony drug convictions. To avoid a five-year mandatory minimum, it is advisable to stay well below 100 plants, including any rooted cuttings or clones.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good kitty sub'ed


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone............ Here's an actual study on actual Canadian prosecutions related to growing...........

http://www.icclr.law.ubc.ca/Publications/Reports/Summary.PDF

"e. Of
the 11,733 cases coming to the attention of
the police, 9,232 were fully investigated,
and of these 8,010 proved to be founded.
About half of these founded cases were dealt
with informally (e.g., &#8220;no case&#8221; seizures),
with this being a more likely outcome in
smaller operations (i.e., under 10 plants). ;
At the prosecutorial level, there are
significant numbers of stays of proceedings
and charges withdrawn as a result of plea
bargaining practices, both of which result in
a considerable attrition of charges and
suspects. At the sentencing level, there is a
positive correlation between the size of the
grow operation and the severity of the
penalty handed down in court, although the
increase in penalties is somewhat marginal.
In the final analysis, 2255 of
founded cases led to at least one offender
being convicted. Overall, a total of 2551
offenders were convicted, representing 54%
of those charged and 25% of suspects
initially associated with a founded case. The
majority of convictions did not result in
custodial dispositions. Prison sentences were
ordered in only 18% of cases, with an
average term of 4.5 months"

I'll take that as punishment, works for me. While I'm in Mr. Kitty will grow for me.  Might not be as good of smoke, but hey, he tries!


----------



## brick20 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats the spirit... I'll take the risk anyday... that said just keep your lifestyle simple and you'll be fine





researchkitty said:


> Thanks everyone............ Here's an actual study on actual Canadian prosecutions related to growing...........
> 
> http://www.icclr.law.ubc.ca/Publications/Reports/Summary.PDF
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> C A N A D A
> 
> C A N A D A
> 
> ...



Yehhhhhhh Gotta Keep IT Canadian !

Kitty This IS Comin outt WAY *biggggger* then i previously thought! 
AWESOME cant Wait till it kicks in motion and starts makin you some of that all powerful green stuff ;D


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 15, 2010)

Just remember America has had really shitty leaders for the last 20 yrs atleast. For the last *thirty *years the dollar has been worth more than the Canadian, dont celebrate too soon. And its a proven fact that we can grow better than anyone ever so there... take that.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 15, 2010)

Dystopian said:


> Just remember America has had really shitty leaders for the last 20 yrs atleast. For the last *thirty *years the dollar has been worth more than the Canadian, dont celebrate too soon. And its a proven fact that we can grow better than anyone ever so there... take that.


Took ya 15 years to catch up growing  haha I kid, 15 years ago I was nearly a fetus.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 16, 2010)

C-mon guys, dont forget about us cali peps.
were all about canada. straight the fuck up.
but our law on medical cannabis is so lean way
now. at least in so cal. i live la county and our law enforcement
really dont care, (as long as your a patient) as a vendor, im hated
by all non pot feds. I try to grow large enough for not only myself, other patients across
cali.(that go to certain locations) and the federal law, does not promote, let alone tolerate.
but do i give a fuck, no. Not even a little. let em come, and raid, ill lose all my hard work yes.
be faceing prison charges, maybe lol.. but do to calis amazing lawers now. we as patients
get backed up on a medical marijuana defense on just about everything. lol  so its a risk im definitly willing to take
, and kitty thanks for the info, i already just went and ordered it at amazon anyways.
my great freind is our electrician, lol and my old pe teacher was our realiter haha.
but he already wired the shed for everything, ill be makeing a thread ofcoarse.
i just know that this grow is gonna fuck me at first. (there not paying my electricty bill)
but as soon as i harvest i should be deff on top lol,  no trimmin, dryin, curing, nothing.
them fuckers do it all, haha
but again kitty thanx


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> C-mon guys, dont forget about us cali peps.
> were all about canada. straight the fuck up.
> but our law on medical cannabis is so lean way
> now. at least in so cal. i live la county and our law enforcement
> ...


We share similar attitudes.   

On the electric note, it appears my circuit breakers in new box arent corrrect, the DIY forums tell me that I should have double throw circuits on them instead........

I get 120v from each prong and ground on the bottom, so I think the wires are crossed somewhere and its just out of phase.

If I cant get it fixed by tomorrow:

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=6035


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> We share similar attitudes.
> 
> On the electric note, it appears my circuit breakers in new box arent corrrect, the DIY forums tell me that I should have double throw circuits on them instead........
> 
> ...


Yes, if they are 240V they should be double throw. You can turn the light out by shutting down one leg but still have it hot which is a safety issue. I dont know if those kind of breakers can be fitted with trip ties (plastic clips that make both turn on/off at the same time). If they can it is a simple upgrade. If not then you might have to replace the breakers.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy shit. Godly grow up going on in here. Definitely sub'd to this one. 

Keep living the dream.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, if they are 240V they should be double throw. You can turn the light out by shutting down one leg but still have it hot which is a safety issue. I dont know if those kind of breakers can be fitted with trip ties (plastic clips that make both turn on/off at the same time). If they can it is a simple upgrade. If not then you might have to replace the breakers.


Aah word that makes sense, thanks. They are probably complaining about the fact that its not the "technically rule written" way.

If I'm getting 120v on each outlets prong and ground to the other, why wont a ballast power up? I'm told it might be 'out of phase', which I *think* means the wires are crossed somewhere........... Anyone just joining us the electric discussion starts around post #220-ish......... I'm going to be inspecting the outlets in a little bit. I have till Monday to get them to work.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Aah word that makes sense, thanks. They are probably complaining about the fact that its not the "technically rule written" way.
> 
> If I'm getting 120v on each outlets prong and ground to the other, why wont a ballast power up? I'm told it might be 'out of phase', which I *think* means the wires are crossed somewhere........... Anyone just joining us the electric discussion starts around post #220-ish......... I'm going to be inspecting the outlets in a little bit. I have till Monday to get them to work.


Someone pointed out that all the black colored wires should go to the copper side of the plug and all white wires go to the silver side of the plug. If you cross those you might be getting out of phase. Make sure they are all wired like that and try it again. TBH there isnt much more that could be wrong, it is not complex.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Someone pointed out that all the black colored wires should go to the copper side of the plug and all white wires go to the silver side of the plug. If you cross those you might be getting out of phase. Make sure they are all wired like that and try it again. TBH there isnt much more that could be wrong, it is not complex.


If I understand, this is 'technically right' but not applicable to my situation. A 120v outlet would use black, white, ground, but a 240v outlet uses two hots and ground instead of hot neutral ground. I didnt know the 'black to brass' trick, so all the white wire is on the brass, the black wire on the other side, and ground bare wire to green.......... Does it matter which side of the outlets are wired to which wire from the circuit since they are both hot? My application on that is where the wires stayed on the same side of the outlet so they all went from one wire to the same prong on every outlet................. In parallel to each other you could say.......... Of course, I think they are, I have to still check them shortly here today =)


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> If I understand, this is 'technically right' but not applicable to my situation. A 120v outlet would use black, white, ground, but a 240v outlet uses two hots and ground instead of hot neutral ground. I didnt know the 'black to brass' trick, so all the white wire is on the brass, the black wire on the other side, and ground bare wire to green.......... Does it matter which side of the outlets are wired to which wire from the circuit since they are both hot? My application on that is where the wires stayed on the same side of the outlet so they all went from one wire to the same prong on every outlet................. In parallel to each other you could say.......... Of course, I think they are, I have to still check them shortly here today =)


It doesn't really matter as long as they are all wired the same, other wise you don't have a positive 120 and a negative 120.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2010)

What Arsehole said.

See, the plug only plugs in one way. 

So, whether it is white to copper or white to silver, ALL of the whites have to go to that same copper/silver connector on the plug. So, either one way or the other but uniform through the whole panel.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah that sounds like the problem to me i've been lurking and since im no electrical specialist i dont want to comment but i do know a bit and it seems like you have eliminated all other problems and that one is an obvious one that we saw in a picture so if you accidentally got one switched around it could do ya like that.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............

Electric issues solved. The suggestion that the 120v was in phases made me think a little about the subpanels construction. Its powered by two hot 120v, and has a ground. If each outlets hot connectors require power from each of the 120v hot lines, then if it pulls power from one circuit, it'll get the same phase of 120v.

So, instead of having each bank of 8 outlets on 'their own' circuit, I wired ALL of the black wire to one and ALL of the white wire to the other. Now each outlet pulls from each 120v hot line and is 'in phase'.

Strangely, everyone here said the box was wired correctly which made me think it was in the outlets or 'unvisible wiring', nobody considered the phase part of it and seems really obvious now. Kinda funny how things end up being simple fixes. Thanks everyone for those few days of help. 

Here's some pictures of everything wired CORRECTLY.  Hope it helps someone out some day.






#2 - The main panel, 70 amp circuit @ top.







#3 - The new sub panel with two outlets wired to it. I'll connect the other 6 after I post here just wanted to make sure one worked at least. 







#4 - See the two blacks? It used to be black/white black/white. Now that its black/black and white/white everything works. I just hope this is how its supposed to be otherwise I'm probably fucked haha 







#5 - Aziz, LIGHT! (Fifth Element, Rejoyce)







#6 - Random Upgrade to flower room b. just need a table for weed and the bong and an ash tray.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll sleep better at night knowing you solved this.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> ...Aziz, LIGHT!...


Freakin' love that movie!

Great setup, I hope to emulate it down the road.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 16, 2010)

Man i hope i have zero elecrical problems. That shit makes my head fuckin fry.
good thing my close friend went to school for all of it.
glad you fixed it though, glad to hear. Mabey you could help me out when i run into problems. 
ill be settin up mine once all
my ballasts and hoods arrive. and ofcoarse generater.
everything looks good for you though


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Man i hope i have zero elecrical problems. That shit makes my head fuckin fry.
> good thing my close friend went to school for all of it.
> glad you fixed it though, glad to hear. Mabey you could help me out when i run into problems.
> ill be settin up mine once all
> ...


Happy to help any time! I dont think you want MY electrical advice though hehe


There's no question that next time I'd rather go with a pre-wired unit with the timers built in, but I really wanted individual timers that way when it hooks up to the generators this spring they all dont "turn on" at the exact same time making the generator stall. All I would have had to do with the CAP 16 box is connect to an 80 amp circuit with 240v. That's pretty easy!

I set the timers up just now............ Set it to the time, then plugged them in about 10 seconds apart from each other. At midnight tonight if they turn off 10 seconds apart from each other I will be a happy kitty.


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 16, 2010)

cripes I thought converting a an outlet to a plug was complicated...my brain hurts every time I read about this but very very happy (and relieved) that you solved it without well..dying..my grandfather was an electrician and got fried on a telephone poll...his assistant forgot to shut down the breaker electricity scares the shit outta me...so good for you for being able to do this kitty


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 16, 2010)

yea the one im ill be using saying "_more than 8,000 watts, wait 10-15 sec to power any more units up_".
its a 15000 total, but considering its 1500 per 1000, ill be using just that.
and im gonna go to school and study to be an electrician. just for the knowlage.
cosidering im only 18, i have plenty of time.
im just looking for the quick fix if anything goes wrong. cause once i harvest, get paid.
im out. fuck them. starting my own shit, the proper way.
so ill do this 1 op for them. then the REAL one for me, lol 
and so far, im liking your grow ALOT...
everything i want to do. im just gonna keep everything in tabels, and trays.
ill be using the flood and drain. and some cocoa.


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Time for a photo update...............
> 
> Electric issues solved. The suggestion that the 120v was in phases made me think a little about the subpanels construction. Its powered by two hot 120v, and has a ground. If each outlets hot connectors require power from each of the 120v hot lines, then if it pulls power from one circuit, it'll get the same phase of 120v.
> 
> ...


Good catch. But now you're creating a single circuit. There should be a hole in your breaker switches, you'll want to get a bar to put through the breakers. If one pops it'll cause some problems.


----------



## 5Jperday (Dec 16, 2010)

Almost pissed myself when i read 2600 SQ ft


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 16, 2010)

im in, bigger is always best in our cases but unfortunately can't contribute to your wiring issues....


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Arsehole said:


> Good catch. But now you're creating a single circuit. There should be a hole in your breaker switches, you'll want to get a bar to put through the breakers. If one pops it'll cause some problems.


Would that be those little plastic clips that way if one circuit pushes down they all go down?

If not installed, what potential risks do they pose as-is?

Thanks as usual! 



Emerald Isles said:


> im in, bigger is always best in our cases but unfortunately can't contribute to your wiring issues....


All fixed now!


----------



## Arsehole (Dec 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Would that be those little plastic clips that way if one circuit pushes down they all go down?
> 
> If not installed, what potential risks do they pose as-is?
> 
> Thanks as usual!


Yep, that would be it.

If the positive leg is still hot the circuit will try to complete it'self using the ground since it has nowhere to go. 
Also if someone turns one of them off and thinks the power is off to the lights one leg still has 120v. (not really an issue in your case)
Not to mention it probably wouldn't be to good for your ballasts if one leg tripped.


----------



## frogster (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, Ok.... going to be an awesome journal, but for crying out loud , please get decent temp and humidity gauges.... Those accurite (accuwrong) are so far off... I have had three sitting in the same spot and the variance was 18% on the humidity and 12degrees on the temp.... Took them all back too the store and opened a new one,, yep, it read different than the other 3...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2010)

frogster said:


> Ok, Ok.... going to be an awesome journal, but for crying out loud , please get decent temp and humidity gauges.... Those accurite (accuwrong) are so far off... I have had three sitting in the same spot and the variance was 18% on the humidity and 12degrees on the temp.... Took them all back too the store and opened a new one,, yep, it read different than the other 3...



Those are really for show. If I can work in a T-Shirt and Jeans and feel comfortable the entire time then temps are fine.   Humidity is controlled by the humidifier of course, and that has its own reader built into it............

What's a good model to get if you suggest one? Show us one that meets the frogster approval sir!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

lol i have a chair in my room too...ive spent a lot of hours sitting in there smokin with the girls.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 17, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i have a chair in my room too...ive spent a lot of hours sitting in there smokin with the girls.


Haha that's funny and kinda sadistic, like hey ladies, this is what's gonna happen to you wooohahaha! =D


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2010)

You seem quite confident playing with lots of electricity! Just sticking jumper cables on my car has me nervous haha. 

Those chair rock although i find that the little "breaks" don't do much and you just end up horizontal a lot of the time, not that it's a bad thing, just makes it a bit more effort getting outta the chair


----------



## 5Jperday (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey kitty,

just finished reading this journal, really insane grow.

Can i ask what that humidifier was and how much it cost?
my humidity is only around 20% atm and cant figure how to get it up


----------



## frogster (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Kitty, I would like to have my stuff attached to an environment control box... next grow perhaps$$$$... or if budget wasnt an issue,complete control from your iphone or android with this http://purgro.net they come as an option on those silly&too expensive grobot hydro trailers http://www.growbot.com .. Funny they are giving one away at kushcon II ... yea, everybody will know you have one, hell they plan on advertising you won one... lol,, NO THANKS!!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2010)

5Jperday said:


> Hey kitty,
> 
> just finished reading this journal, really insane grow.
> 
> ...


Humidifiers are very inexpensive, relative to everything else anyway. Mine was $100 or $120 I think, somewhere around there. They sell by square footage that they cover. I bought the 2900 sqft version and it needs filling twice a day. Its really annoying. I wish I had a bigger tank on it. Already plan on replacing it with a less-filling-every-day-twice-a-day model someday soon, just havent researched what yet.

So if your grow is 4000 watts or under, any humidifier will be fine. For more than that, the home depot ones are useless as I've found out. It still works, just too much work and its on about 80% of the time.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2010)

frogster said:


> Hi Kitty, I would like to have my stuff attached to an environment control box... next grow perhaps$$$$... or if budget wasnt an issue,complete control from your iphone or android with this http://purgro.net they come as an option on those silly&too expensive grobot hydro trailers http://www.growbot.com .. Funny they are giving one away at kushcon II ... yea, everybody will know you have one, hell they plan on advertising you won one... lol,, NO THANKS!!!!


KushCon?  That's the gayest sounding pot event I've ever heard! Some multiplayer jerkoff from Counter-Strike probably named it  (FPS players remember QuakeCon, John Romero losing a Quake match and thus his Ferrari as the bet)......... 

When OG goes out of style, will it be PineappleExpressCon? 

Anyhow enough poking fun at pot events, just being a jokester.....  It'd be wicked cool to see temps and environments on a phone. All of the environmental controls that are sold are somewhat confusing to understand. Hopefully the simple water cooling setup will alleviate the need for most of it.............

Kitty


----------



## Darkstreets (Dec 17, 2010)

kitty good thing i have this to keep me entertained while im sitting home with some sort of virus. days would be hella long if i couldnt read captivating grows like this one.


----------



## frogster (Dec 17, 2010)

They make larger humidifiers that are readily available that you can run a water line too (even a stream, Lol) ... Its called Kushcon because KUSH magazine is putting on the show,,, suppose to be a big event ( non smoking) kushcon.com has the details and event line up.. tons of product reps etc there...... I think Kush magazine sucks,,, just page after page of advertisements, and the articles are biased as they dont want to say anything negative about a product that they may advertise in the future... The advertising rate is waaaaayy too expensive... Plenty of local dispensaries tried advertising and get crap for leads or sales.... WOM, Word of mouth, in this industry is a much effective tool, without the monthly premiums hurting you in places I care not to mention...


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 17, 2010)

brick20 said:


> FUCK THE HATERS OVER GROW THE WORLD... THIS SHIT DON'T STOP FOR NOBODY... EITHER GET ON OR GET RAN THE FUCK OVER...
> 
> CANADA MARIJUANA LAWS:
> 
> ...


ok seriously i dono where the fuck you got this info or why you even bothered to post it cuz clearly researchkitty wasnt wanting to hear not to mention half the rest of us.. CANADA DOES NOT GIVE OUT LIFE SENTENCES FOR WEED! its fucking CANADA lol..


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 17, 2010)

Kitty - Check out something like this, you can have 9 cameras on a single control panel, web and phone access, I have 2 in my room.







http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/cameras/linskys-WVC80-wirelessn_stcVVproductId84737621VVcatId552009VVviewprod.htm


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Kitty - Check out something like this, you can have 9 cameras on a single control panel, web and phone access, I have 2 in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those scrambled somehow? Because if not there are ways for other people to pick up the feed and look at what your cameras are pointed at. And if it is all that green it would not be a good idea.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 17, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Humidifiers are very inexpensive, relative to everything else anyway. Mine was $100 or $120 I think, somewhere around there. They sell by square footage that they cover. I bought the 2900 sqft version and it needs filling twice a day. Its really annoying. I wish I had a bigger tank on it. Already plan on replacing it with a less-filling-every-day-twice-a-day model someday soon, just havent researched what yet.
> 
> So if your grow is 4000 watts or under, any humidifier will be fine. For more than that, the home depot ones are useless as I've found out. It still works, just too much work and its on about 80% of the time.


I got a 12 Gal. humidifier for something like $140 which is supposed to handle up to 2500 sq ft but the damn thing only holds 3.9 gallons so I'm CONSTANTLY filling it. I'm thinking of hooking up an external reservoir so I don't have to dick with it all the time.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Kitty - Check out something like this, you can have 9 cameras on a single control panel, web and phone access, I have 2 in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Very neat product. There's no "high speed" Internet here only DSL, but it should work for that someday in the future. 



frogster said:


> They make larger humidifiers that are readily available that you can run a water line too (even a stream, Lol) ... Its called Kushcon because KUSH magazine is putting on the show,,, suppose to be a big event ( non smoking) kushcon.com has the details and event line up.. tons of product reps etc there...... I think Kush magazine sucks,,, just page after page of advertisements, and the articles are biased as they dont want to say anything negative about a product that they may advertise in the future... The advertising rate is waaaaayy too expensive... Plenty of local dispensaries tried advertising and get crap for leads or sales.... WOM, Word of mouth, in this industry is a much effective tool, without the monthly premiums hurting you in places I care not to mention...


Nice. I'll probably have to get one when the other room is done, no sense in filling two units twice daily.......... Mine is a 13 gallon one, yet I swear I cant even fit 2 gallons in the tank. They count the pan in the volume which is pure bullshit and probably illegal marketing but who am I to say


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............






#1 - Veg room lookin better.........Lots of plants!







#2 - 







#3 - Grapefruit Diesels







#4 - More grapefruit diesel







#5 - Veg tray isnt quite full, but one 1000w sure doesnt cover it well. I'll be adding a second light here very soon.







#6 - Cleaned up the plumbing on the veg res







#7 - Most of the ballasts finally in order







#8 - Almost finished







#9 - They sure got hot fast, so I jimmy rigged a quick fan up there for now. I'll get better cooling on them soon.







#10 - 4 down many to go............







#11 - All the cables are tie wrapped and labled with magic marker on blue tape.







#12 - Getting cleaner!







#13 - Flower Room A's 28 plants............. See what a difference 2 weeks extra in veg gives the back plants vs the front ones? 







#14 - Rewired all the lights to the new ballasts too, no more junk all over the floor.







#15 - Buds are starting to pop







#16 - Yep







#17 - Ballast cables go to the ballast room







#18 - Cleaned up the shelf and organized too........ Nutrients are stacked in order of the nutrient feed sheet so you dont have to hunt for each one anymore







#19 - LEFT is the old Aqualab and RIGHT is the new Aqualab Ebb & Flow Kit







#20 - 20 stacks of 25' tubing and a shitload of pvc and fittings to plumb up Flower Room B with next







#21 - Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thanks everyone for the continued support!!

Kitty


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking great kitty, nice job.


----------



## jimbob jacksun (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you thought about just getting a light mover instead of a second 1kw burning?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 18, 2010)

jimbob jacksun said:


> Have you thought about just getting a light mover instead of a second 1kw burning?


Yea, but for the price of a light mover setup I could just buy another light.............. I'm going to put the 400 watter that is ont he right on the tray and keep smaller veg plants just starting under there and move them under 'the big lamp' to the left later I think.......... That'll fill the whole tray worth and then I have a spare 96 watter for clones & seedlings................. Course when these are ready to veg I wont need any seeds for a while, cant use anything for 6 weeks till I have more space.


----------



## frogster (Dec 18, 2010)

With your space, height and ventilation abilities I am wondering how vertical grow would do... woohoo...TREES!


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 18, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> CANADA DOES NOT GIVE OUT LIFE SENTENCES FOR WEED! its fucking CANADA lol..


Sooo truee anddd soooo Great! ahah


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow...rocking photo update Ms Kitty...if your interested for your veg room (the one with the 100w) a site you told me about has a great deal on a convertible MH/HPS ballast/reflector in one for 150 US...don't know what that translates into Canadian money though..I don't think it's a huge swing.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 18, 2010)

lookin nice, buds look like there gonna be beautyful,
cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 18, 2010)

kitty your set up is going to be sick every day im like c'mon get it done i wanna see this puppy if full swing


----------



## LuciferX (Dec 18, 2010)

Sick setup Kitty, I wanna be like you when I grow up


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 18, 2010)

420Marine said:


> Wow...rocking photo update Ms Kitty...if your interested for your veg room (the one with the 100w) a site you told me about has a great deal on a convertible MH/HPS ballast/reflector in one for 150 US...don't know what that translates into Canadian money though..I don't think it's a huge swing.


$1 USD = $1 CDN. It used to be a lot lower, in the USA's favor. Thanks. 

I think for now putting the 400w over there will work because when I need it for more plants, I wont need it for seedlings/clones. Then later I'll use the 96w to start them, 400w for mothers, and then add another 1000w mh to the flood tray........



LuciferX said:


> Sick setup Kitty, I wanna be like you when I grow up


But when I grow up, what will you be?  Hey you ever gonna do that video for HerbIQ? I still gotta tinker with it, downloaded but havent tried using it............. Anyone who doesnt know Lucifer makes some nice grow room software that's totally free and open source @ http://herbiq.sourceforge.net


----------



## Bonzing (Dec 19, 2010)

hey kitty  , Canadian here too ( yay ) happy to see my fellow canadians :> 

i guess ill call myself a new grower  .. but youll be seeing something thats pretty close to your size in about a year from now in my journal  

im really happy to see what youve done up to now, youve worked hard i see and you fuckin love it  nice.

take care and keep posting  Cheers

some others of you lol ... ---> kiss-assand thats kittys ass! lol


----------



## wanabe (Dec 19, 2010)

dang looking much better


----------



## grow space (Dec 19, 2010)

Dude, my advice to you is to lose half the plant, like for real...Vegg those fuckers for at least 3 months on 20/4 schedule and LST them...Then go with vertical and on top lights , all surrounding your big bushes, and You should yield even more...Why waste your time with so mny plant when u can do the same or even better with half the plants..Just think about it... !

Well that my 5 cents in the pot...Keep up the food work...


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 19, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> $1 USD = $1 CDN. It used to be a lot lower, in the USA's favor. Thanks.
> 
> I think for now putting the 400w over there will work because when I need it for more plants, I wont need it for seedlings/clones. Then later I'll use the 96w to start them, 400w for mothers, and then add another 1000w mh to the flood tray........
> 
> ...


YUP!!! HerIQ is the shit, i can remember anything these days i got to much goin on. With HerbIQ i just have to sit down for a hour or two a week and input everything and its all tracked and graphed and shit. 5 stars for HerbIQ!!! Anyway....

Setup is lookin fresh! Looks like you've got lots of room to work with, I'm glad you got all the electrical figured out. I know how ya feel i recently had to go though the same shit. Its always scary when you get everything hooked up and your like ok now to turn it on......... I always cringed flipping breakers on for some reason lol. Its funny though, once you sit down smoke a bowl and really look at it, electrical is pretty basic, i think the fear of blowing things up adds to the difficultness. Keep up the professional shit, and thanks for the idea of finding plastic barrels on craigslist! i always pick things up on craigslist but i forget that there is almost anything on their. Anyway +rep for a job well done, well not done i guess job well doing or something. 

Blunts all day............


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 19, 2010)

HerbIQ is a great little program...this is my first grow and only using 3 plants doesn't make much for graphs, charts etc BUT the "clean" records (as opposed to pen and paper) are much easier for me to keep track off...very nice of you to plug lucifers stuff kitty.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 19, 2010)

Bonzing said:


> hey kitty  , Canadian here too ( yay ) happy to see my fellow canadians :>
> 
> i guess ill call myself a new grower  .. but youll be seeing something thats pretty close to your size in about a year from now in my journal
> 
> ...


lol................ you guys are funny



grow space said:


> Dude, my advice to you is to lose half the plant, like for real...Vegg those fuckers for at least 3 months on 20/4 schedule and LST them...Then go with vertical and on top lights , all surrounding your big bushes, and You should yield even more...Why waste your time with so mny plant when u can do the same or even better with half the plants..Just think about it... !
> 
> Well that my 5 cents in the pot...Keep up the food work...


The two pictures of nearly full seedling trays is a lot of plants, but they are regular seeds, so I expect to throw 50 of them in the trash. 

If 16 per light is too many, it isnt hard to space them out. We'll find out if we have to very soon.......... The Flower Room B lights will be turning on in the next few days to get ready for whats in veg now.......





420Marine said:


> HerbIQ is a great little program...this is my first grow and only using 3 plants doesn't make much for graphs, charts etc BUT the "clean" records (as opposed to pen and paper) are much easier for me to keep track off...very nice of you to plug lucifers stuff kitty.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 19, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Time for a photo update...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





*I was away for a while and I came back to.. *

*Drywalled rooms, finished plumbing, seedlings, ballasts and buds.. Ohh MY !! lol*

*all I can say is you two are making me as a canadian proud !!*

*Looking Good Guys, Keep It up !!*

*Peace and Happy Growing !!*


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 19, 2010)

from what I see I could assume your over 10 g's invested.


----------



## aggreenvln (Dec 20, 2010)

ru8fru said:


> from what I see I could assume your over 10 g's invested.


She mentioned a while ago that her generator alone was like $14k with installation, so yeah. I think that's a safe assumption .


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2010)

ru8fru said:


> from what I see I could assume your over 10 g's invested.


Probably have $1000 in nutrients alone.............. I'm sure its well over 10g by now yes.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Done research Kitty,,,Nice OP


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 20, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Probably have $1000 in nutrients alone.............. I'm sure its well over 10g by now yes.


and you posting on riu! Im probably close to $5000 invested in mine and get sketched out all the time. Although this site is alot different then it was nearly 4 years ago.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2010)

ru8fru said:


> and you posting on riu! Im probably close to $5000 invested in mine and get sketched out all the time. Although this site is alot different then it was nearly 4 years ago.


Ya, RIU is where the cool folks are.  If you want to see some 60,000 watt grows that are balls to the walls bonkers thcfarmer is probably home to the biggest indoor growers I've ever seen. My grow looks like peanuts over there............... RIU has a lot of CFL to 4,000 watt grows, not a whole ton on the huge side, never knew why really............ I think we're more casual growers here I guess? *shrug*.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2010)

mainly medical growers on here i thought, considering what is in the join agreement


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> mainly medical growers on here i thought, considering what is in the join agreement


My friend who also has a grow journal calls his medical just to get the forum-wannabe-lawyers from yelling at him.   At least this one is honest haha


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 21, 2010)

hahaha great. ill give you + rep for that, nothing like honesty.
bold and nobel. fuck the feds 
at leaste were im from, were always constetly fucked with.
but im just chillen with a blunt in my mounth and my middle finger out.
fuckers destroyed 1000s of dollars of equiment. got to keep my "dried"
flowers, and then a few days later, im in big sur on vacation, get robbed.
took all my stash, but left ALL my tvs, playstaions, xbox and wii. i wonder hmmm??
i guess thats how the us works when they find out your cultivating quility meds. hmm
or profiting way too much. its illegal to make money in this country, it leaste on my part it feels like it.



researchkitty said:


> My friend who also has a grow journal calls his medical just to get the forum-wannabe-lawyers from yelling at him.   At least this one is honest haha


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah im sure it feels like it on your part considering if your in cali doing the medi thing they dont care they will rape you if they think your making too much. They like to keep you under their thumb. But hey at least you dont get fucked with driving down the street if your a state patient like me. I just have to worry if my op gets too big to keep quiet you know? Props kitty stick it to em.


----------



## cvbud (Dec 22, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Ya, RIU is where the cool folks are.  If you want to see some 60,000 watt grows that are balls to the walls bonkers thcfarmer is probably home to the biggest indoor growers I've ever seen. My grow looks like peanuts over there............... RIU has a lot of CFL to 4,000 watt grows, not a whole ton on the huge side, never knew why really............ I think we're more casual growers here I guess? *shrug*.



Your not kidding about thcfarmer. i never herd of the place till you mentioned it. I signed up and have been looking at all the grows, they are crazy big. It seems like there is a bunch of hype over there for the UC systems. they look pretty cool if your growing some tree's which most of those guys are.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

cvbud said:


> Your not kidding about thcfarmer. i never herd of the place till you mentioned it. I signed up and have been looking at all the grows, they are crazy big. It seems like there is a bunch of hype over there for the UC systems. they look pretty cool if your growing some tree's which most of those guys are.


I will probably buy an Under Current 16XL (UC16XL is the product code) for Flower Room C. It only needs 4 plants per light but they grow SO fast its insane. I really think the best bud possible is from Under Current systems. The buckets, however, are much cheaper. At $1600-ish for the UC16XL which works with 4 1000w lamps, is pretty expensive when a C.A.P Bucket style system is much cheaper. Plus, the Under Currents really require a water chiller, so I need to get that setup to water cool lights and then another res for the UC. Expect more from me on this probably around March or April 2011.....


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

Time for a photo update...............






#113 - Instead of plumbing up buckets with straight up hosing from the control bucket, I decided to do PVC this time. I've never ever worked on PVC before except installing the sink also in the reservoir room. The nuts'n'bolts of it are 3/4" PVC pipe with 3/4" to 1/2" reducers to each blue tubing.







#114 - Each blue line will water 12 2 gallon buckets. If I want more flow, I can simply uncap the end and run the line to the other end of the pack of buckets and feed them from both sides.







#115 - Its one 55 gallon reservoir for 3000 watts of plants (48 plants) with 2 gallon buckets.







#116 - Here's where the PVC comes into the control bucket room. I opted to plumb it this way because its what I had parts for and never really knew how before either. Overall, I like it. Ignore the water on the floor, that was from a leak that was fixed. =)







#117 - I keep forgetting to buy the lids to the control buckets from home depot. Blue line inside is for water out, and the white pvc is the water in, of which both connect via pvc to the reservoirs..........







#118 - ..........just like this! Still have to mount the pvc to the wall permanantly for now its just dangling there. 







#119 - Check on the plants in Flower Room A (28 plants)..... They are in the middle of week 4 flowering..... 







#120 - Good bud structures forming, not a hint of nutrient burn anywhere on any of the plants. We're at 1250ppm right now and around 5.8 ph.







#121 - By the way, no CO2, and not even a room intake fan just two oscillating fans. Lots of buds for the middle of week 4 with awkward room environments.







#122 - More porn







#123 - What a difference 2 weeks extra in veg makes...........







#125 - Now to the veg room........ Sprouts in rockwool finishing up rooting, transplanting them in a day or two.







#126 - A completely full 4'x8' flood tray.........







#127 - Also had a light upgrade, put the 406watt in there. Still have to mylar it, but will do that after these get out of here I think.







#128 - I folar feed them twice or three times a day. They LOVE it.







#129 - The rockwool in the tray were planted a day before these, and these were already fully rooted in the rapidrooter cubes which I'll be switching to permanantly from now on.







#130 - Some clones and some seeds all in various stages..........




That's all for now! Thanks again for the compliments everyone, I try to reply to the questions rather than each reply, but I read em all and its greatly appreciated. 

Kitty


----------



## cvbud (Dec 22, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I will probably buy an Under Current 16XL (UC16XL is the product code) for Flower Room C. It only needs 4 plants per light but they grow SO fast its insane. I really think the best bud possible is from Under Current systems. The buckets, however, are much cheaper. At $1600-ish for the UC16XL which works with 4 1000w lamps, is pretty expensive when a C.A.P Bucket style system is much cheaper. Plus, the Under Currents really require a water chiller, so I need to get that setup to water cool lights and then another res for the UC. Expect more from me on this probably around March or April 2011.....


i think your said it earlier, that lake will provide amazing cooling for both your UC and your hoods. man you could keep everything you need at perfect temperatures with almost nothing more than a few pumps to keep things moving. that would be a dream for me. I may be able to build my next room on a piece of property with the river water table a foot under ground. its almost a swamp, but very stable. i was thinking about using the underground water with some coils burried in it for a similar set up like your thinking. 
this is cool. nice work.


----------



## jianle (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks to Mr. Kitty or Mrs. Kitty, whoever has been helping me on my thread.

Just finished reading pretty much this whole one and man GREAT JOB! learned a lot just from your guys discussions, great pics too! i'll be poking around


----------



## XS Brain (Dec 22, 2010)

Id say get voltage tester ($10) and see what it says for voltages with the outlets disconnected


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 22, 2010)

great job kitty..looks like things are starting to rock and roll.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Dec 22, 2010)

I see you've been busy... HI KITTY! 

~ BCbuddy


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

BCBuddy420 said:


> I see you've been busy... HI KITTY!
> 
> ~ BCbuddy


Very busy!  Glad to see you here..........


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 22, 2010)

patiently awaiting an update. kiss-ass kiss-ass kiss-ass


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

Supgee3 said:


> patiently awaiting an update. kiss-ass kiss-ass kiss-ass


Was the one two hours ago not up to date enough?


----------



## Throbba (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice update, great photos!


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 22, 2010)

You said you have a 4x8 flood tray and I see you have some plants in buckets, some in solo cups and some others in solo cups inside plastic bins. is this some sort of rotation you have going and how do the buckets and solo cups get water? Are there holes in the bottoms and/or sides of the cups and buckets and what about the ones in the plastic bins?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> You said you have a 4x8 flood tray and I see you have some plants in buckets, some in solo cups and some others in solo cups inside plastic bins. is this some sort of rotation you have going and how do the buckets and solo cups get water? Are there holes in the bottoms and/or sides of the cups and buckets and what about the ones in the plastic bins?


1.) Seeds in Paper Towels -or - Clones clipped

2.) (96w T5) Root them all in RapidRooters. When roots form:

3.) (400w T5) Transfer to party cups with a little Hydroton for a few more days

4.) (1000w MH) Transfer into 1 gallon buckets until they are 10-12" tall

5.) (1000w HPS) Flower 8 weeks and chop em!

There are holes in the bottoms of the cups, and they flood and fill in the tray just like the buckets. I give everything in veg Week 1 nutrients (450ppm) regardless of their true age.

I water them once daily, that's all, and foliar feed them 2-3x a day.

The party cups also work very well next to a clone dome.........

Hydroton is very forgiving for transplanting younglings, I've never seen them have any stress from it. Its not like they have gigantic root balls at a week old anyway.......


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 22, 2010)

That sounds pretty simple. I too use the rapid rooters to clone in. I think we have the same T5 light too. Mine is a Sun Blaze, it's 2'x4' with 8-54 watt bulbs. I was transplanting the clones into an aeroponics unit, but i think I like your idea of the flood tray better. Much easier to transplant into the buckets. You run 450ppm the entire veg cycle?

If ever you have time I would like to know the break down of your feeding schedule from start to finish. Not necessarily what nutes you use, but the ppm you run throughout the grow and how many times you feed through out the entire cycle? Thank you.


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 22, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Was the one two hours ago not up to date enough?


Aye... maybe I should've checked the date of the post.  sorry.
I'm more interested in the room construction than the plants though, if I can be honest.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> That sounds pretty simple. I too use the rapid rooters to clone in. I think we have the same T5 light too. Mine is a Sun Blaze, it's 2'x4' with 8-54 watt bulbs. I was transplanting the clones into an aeroponics unit, but i think I like your idea of the flood tray better. Much easier to transplant into the buckets. You run 450ppm the entire veg cycle?
> 
> If ever you have time I would like to know the break down of your feeding schedule from start to finish. Not necessarily what nutes you use, but the ppm you run throughout the grow and how many times you feed through out the entire cycle? Thank you.



Yep! Same light.


Feed schedule is Humboldt 3-Part Conventional 8 Week. Its on their website somewhere @ humboldtnutrients.com. They dont specify ppm, but somewherre in this thread is pictures of my feed chart and you'll see it markered in at the top each week of the target ppm.

I do keep 450ppm the entire veg cycle. When bumping it up 100ppm each week in veg works, it doesnt help when you want to keep a same reservoir. I never really saw a huge benefit from increasing weekly ppm for veg. In bloom for sure, the ppm matters greatly. Cant get too high or too low, gotta follow the charts.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 23, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Yep! Same light.
> 
> 
> Feed schedule is Humboldt 3-Part Conventional 8 Week. Its on their website somewhere @ humboldtnutrients.com. They dont specify ppm, but somewherre in this thread is pictures of my feed chart and you'll see it markered in at the top each week of the target ppm.
> ...


nice to hear that observation, and this of course if your doing a SOG kind of grow.. and also of course all nutrients come with different charts, i like the way mine is set up, makes sense to me for the most part.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 23, 2010)

420BuzzKiller said:


> and you can kiss it all good by if you keep on drug dealing. you're getting cocky posting up those mushrooms. there's good reason you're one of the larger growers on here, the rest aren't dumb enough to show them.
> 
> there is no retirement for drug dealers, remember that


Your name is appropriate...


----------



## grow space (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking good there, keep up the good work kitty ...


----------



## 5Jperday (Dec 23, 2010)

nlxsk1 said:


> your name is appropriate...


hahahahahaha


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 23, 2010)

Ay kitty do you breed your own strains at all..??


----------



## hittsfromthebong420 (Dec 23, 2010)

420BuzzKiller said:


> and you can kiss it all good by if you keep on drug dealing. you're getting cocky posting up those mushrooms. there's good reason you're one of the larger growers on here, the rest aren't dumb enough to show them.
> 
> there is no retirement for drug dealers, remember that


Seriouly dude you obviously just joined the site to thrash on people go make a few jounal's. Great set-up altough risky I would be shitting bricks everyday.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2010)

420BuzzKiller said:


> and you can kiss it all good by if you keep on drug dealing. you're getting cocky posting up those mushrooms. there's good reason you're one of the larger growers on here, the rest aren't dumb enough to show them.
> 
> there is no retirement for drug dealers, remember that


Waaaaaaaaaaaaah, my pussy hurts. Blow me. Nice 3 posts here. My grow is extremely small in comparison to a lot. Its just larger than most that are on RIU. Enjoy your (brief) stay on RIU.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Ay kitty do you breed your own strains at all..??


I dont have much knowledge in this area..... For now I'll just be picking good mothers to keep, and then eventually pollinate a bit and breed however that is done. I for sure would love to learn and create my own female seeds, I dont like clones so much because of the mother space and more nutrients etc, but they do make for the best even canopy. We'll see what to do soon for now just not too sure.........

Cheers


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 23, 2010)

Kitty,

Nice thread & grow

You could increase the yield of some of those bigger plants if you drill a few holes in the buckets then train a few of those outside limbs by pulling them down & away from the center stem

Good luck on the rest of your grow

T


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 23, 2010)

well, feminized seed arent nothing to get your hands on.
just choose your strain youd like to do it to,(as many as you want)
and i use a spray that stress's the your plant leaste and you dont have to grow your plant 5 weeks longers.
lol. but a female plant produces male parts.(you know the na nas) but these "na nas" lol
contain female traits. so a female bananna pollinate a female cylax. = fem seeds.
we do it all the time. just honestly prepare to lose that plant due to stress.
even if kept to the minnumum. so you should pic a strain from the start and dedicate it to that.
but make it worth it cause it will be. but dont think it as easy as stress a female. 
i call it "*stressin in style*" lol its fun when it works.
but sometimes you get a clutch of hermis, with leave a shit load of unhappy patients. 
Hope i encourge you to do so.
id love everyone to start breeding. get the good seeds out and about. get the world growing pot.  good pot




researchkitty said:


> I dont have much knowledge in this area..... For now I'll just be picking good mothers to keep, and then eventually pollinate a bit and breed however that is done. I for sure would love to learn and create my own female seeds, I dont like clones so much because of the mother space and more nutrients etc, but they do make for the best even canopy. We'll see what to do soon for now just not too sure.........
> 
> Cheers


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> well, feminized seed arent nothing to get your hands on.
> just choose your strain youd like to do it to,(as many as you want)
> and i use a spray that stress's the your plant leaste and you dont have to grow your plant 5 weeks longers.
> lol. but a female plant produces male parts.(you know the na nas) but these "na nas" lol
> ...


Thanks dude! If you had a link or could write a step-by-step that'd be fantastic.  I have tons of space, so losing an extra plant is fine. I'd probably pick one of the nicer ones in veg and try this out. Also, what would the spray actually be? Water mixed with..................................................  And on the hermie note, if I lose the plant to stress, I'm happy as long as it gives seeds. I'd throw it away after including any bud on it ---- errr make hash with probably. 

Kitty


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your name says it all 420buzzkill HATER!!!! Get a life and STOP worrying about others!!! She's a big girl and is well aware of any consequences she may face. Shit, We all are. SO go to the "I need a DAD" thread and worry about some one who needs it.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 23, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> Your name says it all 420buzzkill HATER!!!! Get a life and STOP worrying about others!!! She's a big girl and is well aware of any consequences she may face. Shit, We all are. SO go to the "I need a DAD" thread and worry about some one who needs it.


hahahahhahhaa


----------



## MASS97 (Dec 24, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaah, my pussy hurts. Blow me. Nice 3 posts here. My grow is extremely small in comparison to a lot. Its just larger than most that are on RIU. Enjoy your (brief) stay on RIU.




Grow baby, Grow!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 24, 2010)

IM am Just in aww with what you have done kitty....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 24, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaah, my pussy hurts. Blow me. Nice 3 posts here. My grow is extremely small in comparison to a lot. Its just larger than most that are on RIU. Enjoy your (brief) stay on RIU.


 lol nice. way to put Mr. 3 posts in his place.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

lol my pussy hurts, well put lol. Breeding is something ive always wanted to get into, and plants grow way quicker from seed IMO. it seems that a 30 day old seed is way bigger then a 30 day clone. Setup is lookin like its gettin rockin along! Good work!


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 24, 2010)

in my group op, im the breeder, and cloner. im what you call a clonetard..lol
everyday i take like 16 more. its the hot comot out here mediscnal wize.
fem seeds too!! omg. like 150 a pack of 6.(mostly indicas and indi dom strains though) i dont think people really understand how simple
these online seed banks are. Thats were i started, g-13 labs, nirvana, thseed.
love you guys, rep if i could to the fullest. i would love to start my own bank SCS (So Cal seedz)
kinda chezzy?? 


But kitty, im gonna fwd you my link on proper breeding techs and creating 99% fem seedz.
as well for anyone that would like to follow. but ill send you a priv link of the stuff i spray
on my budz to enduse and introduce stress, consider you live in canada. ill send you link for the product.
its from hollond. its the only way iv NEVER experinced a clutch of herms.
1000s of seeds not one collective came back with ANY hermis.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

I wouldnt mind gettin that link also


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 24, 2010)

*Feminized seed production*

*v Ok, this might seem weird, but theres load of ways of making feminized seeds*


First ill tell you how it works, you first need to understand the science of it first.
When a DEDICATED female plants(cannabis of coarse) are stressed, (Lights, heat, water, etc.) it forms her own pollen. Just like male parts. The difference is that this pollen 
Is holding female traits. So when a female forms here banana, that female pollen 
Pollinates the female cylax. J 
In which forms a feminized seeds. BUT not always, if that plant herms COMPLETELY
Then odds is hermi seeds lol. 

You could also over flower, that the most stable way without the solution I figure.
The plant is done flowering and if was not pollinated shell begin to pollinate herself.
Cause thats mother nature, plants are meant to breed. Esp. when there a female and male gene to one species. Thats why iv always pollenated all my plants, not crazy like, here me out. Pollinate individual cylaxs to only produce 4 total seeds, maybe 5-10.
But the oil the plant brings out. Esp. when the oil glans is filled with a baby lol.
Makes the plant happy. And thats all about botany. That plant has to be comfy and 
Happy. Male plants make females happy, Just not growers haha.
Now dont go growing males in the grow room ether, that wont be good.
That mutha fucker will pollenate everything. EVERYTHING!!!
What I do is dedicate a 4 by 8 by 12 tent for males only. 
*1. Gather items, large spoon, lite lite paint brush(best quality preferably)*

2. Tap mature male at bottom of branch with most pollen.
3. Place spoon under nutz and gather it as it falls.
4. Place in jar(while you are still in male grow area)
5. CHANGE YOUR FUCKIN CLOSE
6. Very very lighly apply paintbrush in jar gathering just a tiny bit.
7. While moving so slow, I mean slow like slug, very gently apply pollen to cylax. Not bud
8. 4-6 weeks seeds will mature and if you used a healthy female looking stud, you will have plump great quality seeds, I promise.

* Now the complicated part. lol make the girls.*


*colloidal silver. Yea, you mix this with your solution, its what I use.*
*When you use this you cannot make hash or consume any of the plant.*
*But the seeds are 100% safe, no worries. *
*You have to start right when you go to 12/12.*

*And you can buy the source strait up or make, with a colloidal silver generator*
*Of this method im about to show you.*



* 9 volt battery*
*9v Battery Connector (less than $2 at a hardware or electronics store)*
*Pure .9999 or 999 Silver (yes it must be pure)*
*Distilled water (yes it must be distilled)*
*Alligator clips (Optional: but will make things much easier)*
*Soldering Iron (Optional: only needed if you want to use alligator clips)*
 

* I buy it though*

*. Colloidal Silver is created by submersing two pieces of pure silver in distilled water, and then running an electric current between the two pieces of silver. The electric current will cause silver ions to be deposited in the water which creates a colloidal silver solution.*
*Buy Colloidal Silver:** You can actually buy colloidal silver which has already been prepared and is ready for use. If you're purchasing colloidal silver, try to find a solution that has at least 30 PPM (parts per million) of silver. However, buying Colloidal Silver that is already prepared can get expensive.*

*1 **attach 9 v battery connecter to alligator clips *
*2 **connect alligator clips to the or pure silver, like pure silver wire or silver coins.*
*3 **Place in small cup of distilled water *
*4 **Then connect to battery and leave over night, the morning *
*You should have a silver rezin film in the water.*

*Heres the link to the best info http://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-your-own-feminized-marijuana%20seeds*


*I forgot to mention, harvest the pollen let them dry and sift it a bit.*
*And pollinate other girls with that. There will be a shit load seed, all fems too.*
*maybe one herm out of 1000 plants. Remember to start spraying once you switch over to 12/12*

*How to Feminize Seeds Using Rodelization*
*Pros:*
· *All-Natural*
· *Very Simple*
*Cons**:*
· *Unreliable*
· *May not produce many feminized seeds*
*The Rodelization method is all-natural and is the simplest method to create feminized seeds, but it is also unreliable and may not produce much pollen. Basically, the premise is that some female marijuana plants will start growing male pollen sacs / sex organs if they've been left in flowering too long (past the peak point of harvest). This is a last-ditch attempt by the marijuana plant to pollinate itself so that it at least produces a few seeds. You can collect these male pods and use the pollen inside them to pollinate other female plants. You pollinate female plants by evenly covering their buds with the pollen after they've been in flowering for 2-3 weeks. Females that are pollinated in this way will start growing all-female marijuana seeds. If you're very careful, you can pollinate only some of the buds on a plant which will produce seeds, and leave other buds alone so they can still be used for consumption.*
*This issue with this method is that some strains of plants never seem to grow male characteristics naturally. Additionally, with this method, you're selecting for plants that have a natural genetic tendency to show male characteristics. This can possibly produce offspring that are more likely to show male characteristics themselves which may or may not be what you're going for. Lastly, even when you do get male pollen sacs from a marijuana plant in this way, there tends to be a lot less pollen than from a typical male plant.*
*The one great thing about this method is it's completely all-natural so you can implement this strategy with an organic grow.*
​*I hope this helps*
*And be carful, dont smoke any of the plants used*
*With the silver, but it works, not one collective came back unhappy*

*The link here is the most reliable. enjoy *


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

NICE! i would rep if i could lol. Im very excited to try this i have an exile clone that just rooted so im gana get some of this silver stuff and put the clone straight into 12/12 and start spraying it and hopefully make some expensive seeds lol i paid i think $115 or something so to make a tone of them would be amazing! How many seeds would you expect of just a small 1 to 2 footer using the silver spray?? And agian THANKS!!! lol i hate cloning


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2010)

Do a little more research on it you can kill your plant if you spray too much CS on it. Also MOST stuff you can buy that is CS is not strong enough for our purposes. There is a whole thread on here somewhere that gets SUPER in depth i mean to the point of telling you the proper ppm to have your CS at to induce. That being said i would stay away from using that method it works, but i prefer soma's way aka rodelization as mentioned above. That being said you still run into this problem. No matter what you do, there will be varying pheno's coming out of those fem seeds just the same as with a regular seed. So whats the point. I like seeds better than clones too, but what happens when you get an amazing pheno, your not just gonna chop it it down after harvest, if you werent smart enough to pull a clone before it went into flower you would reveg right? Then clone right? See what im saying cloning is just as much a part of gardening as seeds you cant get rid of one because without both its hard to find a consistant variety of dank. Seeds give you the variety clones give you the staying power so you can keep that good pheno around for breeding. IMO if your going to produce seed produce regular seed and give back to the MJ community by making something new when you find that extra special male that is lurkin in the gene pool.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 24, 2010)

I have to supply 3 diff collectives with seeds and clones.
when i give them femanized seeds, THEY HAVE TO BE FEMANIZED SEEDS
no hermis. if they get a patient that returns with a herm, i lose my job.
rodelization seeds are females and herms.
not big hermis i noticed, usally just bottoms have pollen.
but i use CS and if you do it right it works 99.9% of the time.
and kittys grow is more than big enough to try.
she has the plants to practice with. and ppms very on how much you want
nanners forking out. low ppm for high nanna ratio, high ppm for low nanna ratio.
i would not rec somas method FOR KITTY being she wants garenteed fems.
and PLEASE NOTE: YOU CANNOT SMOKE ANY OF THE PLANT AFTER TREATMENT STARTED.
NO HASH NOTHING. 
somas i highly prefer for thoughs with needs of medication and cannot lose that much smoke.
but you must dedicate the entire plant to this. the CS that is. and isolate it as well.
and i love getting involved with diff phenos of the same strain, thats my shit there.
thats where breeding gets fun. to study the history of kush, indica, and sativas. Why does this indica strain have sativa leaves?
going into the roots of the plants family. backcrossing strains with there orignal ansestor.
making them pure indicas or pure sativa. or even changing the dominate gene to indica rather than sativa
but keeping the same strain, thats were it gets tricky. I love it. Again remember that the CS is a entire plant dedication method.
Buy the right kind, dont add to much. And stay persistint. no lagging. NO SMOKING, 
iv done it so many times, i promise it works like a charm


----------



## dgaf757 (Dec 24, 2010)

thats a nice set up. at least theres people that still do things right. somewhere back like 35 pages it said you were gunna chop some of the ladies on christmas eve. i know its a lot of work, but when yall finally get done n tally shit up let us smaller people know how things ended. this is the kind of shit that inspires people (like me)... mad props.

now if only i didnt live in a state that nailed people to the wall for growing.

(edit-mr kitty is lucky as all hell.i wish i had a wife who knew her shit so i didt have to do all the work. this being said in all respects)


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 24, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> *Feminized seed production&#8230;*
> 
> *v Ok, this might seem weird, but theres load of ways of making feminized seeds*
> 
> ...




Learn how to write. I made it this far before I couldn't stand your punctuation, or prose.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 24, 2010)

Well that was uncalled for, you can't even be nice on X-mas eve? 0_o



rasputin71 said:


> Learn how to write. I made it this far before I couldn't stand your punctuation, or prose.


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 25, 2010)

sorry, bah humbug ftmfw


----------



## cvbud (Dec 25, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> sorry, bah humbug ftmfw


you have some serious poopy pants bud!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 25, 2010)

to bad you cant un-rep


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 25, 2010)

As long as everyone can understand it.
and if you guys cant, im sorry let me know, ill rewrite it. gladly.
yesterday was christmas eve and i was busy wrapping gifts at the same time,
Sorry rasputin71 ill correct my self more properlly next post ok. just dont rep me 
or follow my threads or posts, i dont deserve your graditude. by the judge of your rep to posts ratio
vs mine. well just say people like what i have to say, puncuation incorrect or not.
once again sorry i made you so mad you had to troll me. off just what i said to help others.
no negativity i hope, merry merry christmas brother.





rasputin71 said:


> sorry, bah humbug ftmfw


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 25, 2010)

as well as everyone else


*MERRY CHRISTMAS,,,..,,..RIU*


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 25, 2010)

The whole rep system is retarded for forums. I have never, and will never, give anyone rep. I didnt even know anyone had ever given me any until just the other day.  

I apologize for bagging on your grammar. I was pretty drunk. 

merry xmas

sorry for jacking this thread


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the guides, regardless of WHO wrote it.  Any negativity you want to have amongst another member though, please see a moderator rather than calling them out and taking up 10 posts in here with back and forth............ Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Mudslide9791 (Dec 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks for the guides, regardless of WHO wrote it.  Any negativity you want to have amongst another member though, please see a moderator rather than calling them out and taking up 10 posts in here with back and forth............ Merry Christmas to all!


I like this chick already. Her grow op? Lets just say pure seks.....................


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 25, 2010)

if your refering to me your welcome.
sorry if it was hard to understand, after that guys post
i re read it, and some just didn make sence. them commas are important. lol :/





researchkitty said:


> Thanks for the guides, regardless of WHO wrote it.  Any negativity you want to have amongst another member though, please see a moderator rather than calling them out and taking up 10 posts in here with back and forth............ Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 25, 2010)

Its cool bruv. did make me feel hella stupid.
here i am tryin to hand out a bit complexed info and my spelling and puncuation 
is off. wow, thats my bad. and as far as rep goes, some people just deserve it...
so i love the rep system 



rasputin71 said:


> The whole rep system is retarded for forums. I have never, and will never, give anyone rep. I didnt even know anyone had ever given me any until just the other day.
> 
> I apologize for bagging on your grammar. I was pretty drunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 25, 2010)

this isn't were I parked my car....


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude.. where's my thread??


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 25, 2010)

Got me a Kitchen Aid 5qt for Christmas. Made lots of fudge today. 

Veg will have about 50 plants ready for flowering on Monday. Looking forward to turning the new room on................... Did anyone get any good pot stuff for christmas?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 26, 2010)

I also got a kitchen aid, What color? i got white, its fresh lol. Planin on makin cookies soon MMMMmmmmm nothin is better then cookies and milk


----------



## Dustybowlz (Dec 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Got me a Kitchen Aid 5qt for Christmas...
> 
> Did anyone get any good pot stuff for christmas?


 



AudiA6Driver said:


> I also got a kitchen aid, What color? i got white, its fresh lol.


My wife also got a kitchen aid, its all stainless. vuury nice.

On another note, Nice operation you have goin on here. Browsing this and your last grow consumed most of my morning. I was just showing my wife the thread.... Kinda like for inspiration, Like see you can do it too.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 26, 2010)

Dustybowlz said:


> My wife also got a kitchen aid, its all stainless. vuury nice.
> 
> On another note, Nice operation you have goin on here. Browsing this and your last grow consumed most of my morning. I was just showing my wife the thread.... Kinda like for inspiration, Like see you can do it too.


HAHAHA i showed my girl for the same reason, like " See its not that hard ". Man everyone got kitchen aids! 

Kitty, cant wait for the next update ( no rush lol ), things should be poppin off like a mutha fucka soon lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 26, 2010)

KitchenAid is red, and a 5qt model. Made fudge from 'scratch', and a bunch of other stuff so far.

TOday gotta get flower room b finished up, transplant and turn it on tomorrow! 

Tell the wives I expect their grow journals soon...................


----------



## wanabe (Dec 26, 2010)

gotta google kiten aid now


----------



## dRoPpM (Dec 26, 2010)

Much respect to Ms. Kitty - Do yer thing! Big ups to Cultivation Art - Your bringin' madd knowledge and Experience, not available to many... and then get to get rolled by "whoever" for grammar? Juvenile! 
Yeah I know people trip on poor grammar, and it is bothersome, but if someone has knowledge - Be a true scholar - decipher it! For example - look at MF's who are digging up ancient texts and only getting fragments - They make it work, because they appreciate what it holds. If you don't appreciate what is being put out there - Save the space on the post... change the channel... just don't be a dick-wad (even if your drunk) and hate on those who are trying to impart knowledge. This is Ignorance. Sorry Ms. Kitty for dragging this issue on, may this thread resound for hundreds of pages with great success and knowledge expounded. To a bountiful 2011. oNe!


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Got me a Kitchen Aid 5qt for Christmas. Made lots of fudge today.
> 
> Veg will have about 50 plants ready for flowering on Monday. Looking forward to turning the new room on................... Did anyone get any good pot stuff for christmas?



That's CRAZY!!!!! I bought my wife a Kitchen Aid for xmas....I got a light mover from the wife....lol


----------



## 5Jperday (Dec 26, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> That's CRAZY!!!!! I bought my wife a Kitchen Aid for xmas....I got a light mover from the wife....lol


haha thats an awesome gift,
did she think of that herself? or did u ask for it.

lucky bastard


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 27, 2010)

I asked for it. She new that the only thing I needed or wanted for xmas had to do with my grow room so she asked me....What do you need.....lol


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> I asked for it. She new that the only thing I needed or wanted for xmas had to do with my grow room so she asked me....What do you need.....lol


Should have said another light, not a light mover.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish i did, but unfortune my christmas night consisted of me getting my ballasts and hoods
took back, got let go, im no longer the breeder or cloner for the medicnal ops i use to be apart of.
so i have 22 plants 14 in flower which i have under a shitty shitty shitty x 10000000000 shittys t 12 GARAGE fluro.
my other 8 is still under MY t5s. i think my entire crop is good for. went from 80,500 lum
to a ridiculas 16,000. and tis the season to be broke. i went all out on the lady friend of mine
and as well as family. no ballasts or hoods, no money, just crap work shop lights.
despite all this bull, looking fwd to the upadates

bet that fudge was bomb!!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> I wish i did, but unfortune my christmas night consisted of me getting my ballasts and hoods
> took back, got let go, im no longer the breeder or cloner for the medicnal ops i use to be apart of.
> so i have 22 plants 14 in flower which i have under a shitty shitty shitty x 10000000000 shittys t 12 GARAGE fluro.
> my other 8 is still under MY t5s. i think my entire crop is good for. went from 80,500 lum
> ...


Ya, your lumens now suck, but the fudge was *great*.    If they are past week 6 might not really matter! I often wondered how much lights really actually matter after the buds are already bulked up and dont grow much more for the final two weeks.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea but problem is im in week 4, still 4 to go on the gift and 5 or 6 on my lav.
i cant belive they did this, they could of waited atlease 4 weeks longer.

but glad to here the fudge is great, congrats, lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never had a herm from somas method although i have had a herm from CS method you can get herms from any method fems are never garuanteed all the way fem they can still herm they may start female but sometimes a small very small amount of stress can trigger herm some genetics are more prone. Also depends on a lot of factors and not all of it is the breeder. Just saying, not saying that you have produced any herms or anyting just saying its likely and you didnt know because its not possible to have 100% fem ratio when dealing with LARGE amounts of seeds. I mean if its just like 5 or something yea they could all be fem but the chances of that go down with larger batches of fem seeds. I like fem seeds i also like getting different phenos' but there is a point of stability that you must have for breeding or you end up with 8 bajillion phenos from one batch of seed and that is no fun.

Pretty harsh that you could get fired for producing a herm, especially since most herms from fem seeds come from grower error. you should talk to your boss and let him know your not God lol. CS is a good method but not for the faint of heart or the noob to breeding and seeds. Like i said you can fuck your plant hard if you dont know what your doing. That being said you obviously do sir but not everyone is on your level.



CultivationArt said:


> I have to supply 3 diff collectives with seeds and clones.
> when i give them femanized seeds, THEY HAVE TO BE FEMANIZED SEEDS
> no hermis. if they get a patient that returns with a herm, i lose my job.
> rodelization seeds are females and herms.
> ...


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 28, 2010)

i didn get "fired". simply let go. i was volenterring to help friends out at first. then it just got pretty big.
and turned into something else. it was simply my friends being selfish. my job is bredding and hand rearing 
parrots. And sorry bruv, no i dont get herms, i got em with somas method and soma only. somas is the easy way,
and so ungarenteed to get even 6 fems outta every 10 seeds. the cs is for FAR more advanced and complex then somas. huh??
somas is only over floweing 4-6 weeks. the cs is a chem coumpound made from running electricic currents though pure silver.
thats not for newbs bruv, sorry Cs is a ethnol producing harmone, which FOCES the plant to fork out your nanas. again not for new growers.
any ways this thread is not about fem seeds, sorry kitty once again.
people keeps critisizing my informatation, . grammer or not. lol next time im just gonna complety ignore them
looking forward to seeing the update pics.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll try both methods and put it to rest for both of you then.  It might take 6 months from the time the plants get sprayed till seed harvested then waiting for them to be ready but hey it'll happen.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 28, 2010)

lol for sure, just be carful with the cs method ok??
dont over do it. just lightly spray em 4-6 times a weeks. i mean lighly.
and start once you switch 12/12.
i already know which method your gonna fall in love immed.


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Should have said another light, not a light mover.



Yeah another light would be nice, I'm running 1 1000 watt right now on 12 plants. I'm ballin on a budget and working with an 8x8 room. Not everyone can afford to go BIG like you kitty....lol Looking to buy a bigger house next summer and then I'll be able to expand. I'm a year into growing now and I've learned a lot. Gotta take baby steps...lol


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> Yeah another light would be nice, I'm running 1 1000 watt right now on 12 plants. I'm ballin on a budget and working with an 8x8 room. Not everyone can afford to go BIG like you kitty....lol Looking to buy a bigger house next summer and then I'll be able to expand. I'm a year into growing now and I've learned a lot. Gotta take baby steps...lol


Shit yall's pockets run deep... the biggest i go is 400w on the electric bill... 
with complementing cfl's...

Someday...


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 28, 2010)

brick20 said:


> Shit yall's pockets run deep... the biggest i go is 400w on the electric bill...
> with complementing cfl's...
> 
> Someday...


I run a Sun Blaze 8 bulb T5 54 watts each for a total of 432 watts for veg...I think it's the same light Kitty uses. I have a partner that helps me out with the electric bill. shit is expensive though. I upgrade when I can


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 28, 2010)

bet it was awsome to be on the recieving end of Ms & Mr kitty's christmas gifts, I bet santa kitty gives great gifts...
I got an eight of grand daddy purp and a new chillum, how'd you do for christmas kitty


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> bet it was awsome to be on the recieving end of Ms & Mr kitty's christmas gifts, I bet santa kitty gives great gifts...
> I got an eight of grand daddy purp and a new chillum, how'd you do for christmas kitty


I gave Mr. Kitty a synthesizer (Akai Miniak), World of Warcraft: Cataclysm, and we both play Starcraft II............ =) No pot gifts from anyone this year..... Gave a few pipes out though!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 28, 2010)

I get more jealous of Mr. Kitty every day...

We need more pictures.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 29, 2010)

haha, BLACKOPS. what about blackops?? lol


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy holidays too riu


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> haha, BLACKOPS. what about blackops?? lol


Havent tried it yet......... for consoles xbox 360 with ixtreme lt. All I like on that console is Battlefield 2..... CODmw2 isnt as fun to me, nor was halo........... Despite being able to burn games for free on it as much as I like I just never use it much. The controls suck, I dig a keyboard/mouse any day over a thumb stick.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 29, 2010)

i would kill for a chick like this... No really, kill...


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 29, 2010)

haha, thats why i found my boo at the med cannabis cup in frisco last year lol. no joke and battlefield is sick. just to much of a dedicated cod player.
i have it for s3 and 360.
but cod over welms it everytime. on my part atleaste.





brick20 said:


> i would kill for a chick like this... No really, kill...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2010)

People criticize your info SIR because it is incorrect, CS can give you herms i've seen it happen. I know what i am doing i dont produce seeds for other people i make them for myself and select friends i've used somas method i also prefer the CS method but what your are failing to do is properly inform people of what happens. Herms are possible however doubtful. You CANNOT i repeat CANNOT guarantee 100% non herm rate. Not even major breeders that use the CS method can do that man. Are you telling me your better than every other breeder in the world that uses CS? No shit making CS is not for a newb.... You act like i've never done it before.... I know what CS does you need to be careful with misinformation sir.



CultivationArt said:


> i didn get "fired". simply let go. i was volenterring to help friends out at first. then it just got pretty big.
> and turned into something else. it was simply my friends being selfish. my job is bredding and hand rearing
> parrots. And sorry bruv, no i dont get herms, i got em with somas method and soma only. somas is the easy way,
> and so ungarenteed to get even 6 fems outta every 10 seeds. the cs is for FAR more advanced and complex then somas. huh??
> ...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> People criticize your info SIR because it is incorrect, CS can give you herms i've seen it happen. I know what i am doing i dont produce seeds for other people i make them for myself and select friends i've used somas method i also prefer the CS method but what your are failing to do is properly inform people of what happens. Herms are possible however doubtful. You CANNOT i repeat CANNOT guarantee 100% non herm rate. Not even major breeders that use the CS method can do that man. Are you telling me your better than every other breeder in the world that uses CS? No shit making CS is not for a newb.... You act like i've never done it before.... I know what CS does you need to be careful with misinformation sir.


A hermie is a natural part of the plants survival mechanisms. Just because you get a hermie, doesnt mean that its a bad batch of seeds. If you got more than 5% I'd say that's when there is something amiss..........

Try not to be so defensive. If you are polite and explain your reasoning instead of defensive and insultive......... Food for thought anyway. Please keep the bantering to zero in this thread.  Bitch about stuff all you guys like in others, though and feel free to report any inappropriate posts to a moderator, that's what the button is there for. Stay on track and stay polite, please everyone. I dont know who is right or wrong, but lets be adults from it.


----------



## 5Jperday (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol not that im trying to turn this into a wow thread but i used to play up until about 6 months ago,
The only thing i have played wow for in the past 2 years is arena, no other game has such intense pvp and actual fair teamplay combat..

Bah, i figured its too life consuming to keep up and i would just play really bad because i was constantly high which pissed me off 

anyways when shall we expect the next update?


----------



## BlazinL (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read all 40 pages in 4 hours. HOLY COW that took forever!! there is so many things i want to say about your OP but people have already said it! this is just plain beautiful HANDS DOWN! you have put countless hours of effort into this and its really paying off. Compared to the first page and the 40th they look like completely different places the way you and you Mr. have arranged it. i could only wish one day to have half the of the grow you have. i have a few quick questions if you dont mind. how many strains would you like to have? i remember you saying you like bubbliciuos and kandy kush, but what is your favorite strain if you could have any in the world? how many strains of mush are you planning to grow? and last need any part time help??haha jk.lol. but seriously im cheap labor.lol


----------



## brick20 (Dec 29, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> but lets be adults from it.


lets... insults are given on a computer forum, smh...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

5Jperday said:


> Lol not that im trying to turn this into a wow thread but i used to play up until about 6 months ago,
> The only thing i have played wow for in the past 2 years is arena, no other game has such intense pvp and actual fair teamplay combat..
> 
> Bah, i figured its too life consuming to keep up and i would just play really bad because i was constantly high which pissed me off
> ...


Installed the WoW expansion (Cataclysm) last night and played for a bit............ More of the same, kill 20 blah blahs, collect 8 pieces of meat, kill 20 ravagers etc........... Not sure if I'll get to 85 in it and hit up the dungeons or not............ At level 60 I had full Tier 1 and Tier 2, and most of Tier 3........ At 70, full set all the way, 80 I resorted to casual play and just spending justice points on gear.

Starcraft II is very fun -- its a top down real time strategy game that's got a lot of good attacks and for everything there is a counter to it. I'm currently in the Silver league, stayed in Bronze for about 3 games.  Usually I play it for about 1-2 hours a day right now. Its currently my 'top game'....



BlazinL said:


> I just read all 40 pages in 4 hours. HOLY COW that took forever!! there is so many things i want to say about your OP but people have already said it! this is just plain beautiful HANDS DOWN! you have put countless hours of effort into this and its really paying off. Compared to the first page and the 40th they look like completely different places the way you and you Mr. have arranged it. i could only wish one day to have half the of the grow you have. i have a few quick questions if you dont mind. how many strains would you like to have? i remember you saying you like bubbliciuos and kandy kush, but what is your favorite strain if you could have any in the world? how many strains of mush are you planning to grow? and last need any part time help??haha jk.lol. but seriously im cheap labor.lol


Thanks much........ Is this thread really up to 40 pages now? It's 10 on my screen but it shows a lot of posts per page................. I think the Mr. did something there  Best strains so far are Bubblelicious. It may be 'old school' but you know what? EVERYONE always wants it. Especially when it looks dank and hairy and smells like bubblegum gasoline.  I havent been impressed by the Kush strains so far because of their substantially lower yield. This is a CGE (Commercial Grow Environment) so the goal here is the maximum amount of weight in the shortest period of time while maintaining the highest quality humanly possible................... I also like White Widow (Nirvana) as another favorite. Over time I want to grow all of the strains, but there's only so many one little human can do


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

....by the way, I want to try Endless Sky (http://www.drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile Endless Sky) -- It's a 42 to 45 day flowering strain with MONSTER buds. I'll probably give in to Greenthumb's extortion pricing and get a few mommies out of it........... 45 day flower means 8 harvests a year (per light) instead of only 6! So 25% shorter flowering times means 33% more profit from the time saved I think. Check my math haha 

Every report says its solid, except to be cautious of nutrients and stay at most around 1300ppm-ish....... Anyone else tried it?


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 29, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> ....by the way, I want to try Endless Sky (http://www.drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile Endless Sky) -- It's a 42 to 45 day flowering strain with MONSTER buds. I'll probably give in to Greenthumb's extortion pricing and get a few mommies out of it........... 45 day flower means 8 harvests a year (per light) instead of only 6! So 25% shorter flowering times means 33% more profit from the time saved I think. Check my math haha
> 
> Every report says its solid, except to be cautious of nutrients and stay at most around 1300ppm-ish....... Anyone else tried it?


Your link took me to 747, not Endless Sky. Just need to move that "[/url]" over a couple words in your link.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

Fixed! Thanks


----------



## MASS97 (Dec 29, 2010)

Little Ms. Kitty, so sweet and pretty.
How does your garden grow?

With Ganja buds, and Fungi love,
and pretty little clones all in a row.

All I can say is how inspiring you are. My hat is off to you and Mr. Kitty, I watch anxiously for updates.
OH CANADA!!! (Sigh, I wish and hope your southerly neighbors government will catch on soon!)


----------



## brick20 (Dec 29, 2010)

i hope ya u get a dark purple pheno out the Grape Fruits...
That would be some eye-candy for sure...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

brick20 said:


> i hope ya u get a dark purple pheno out the Grape Fruits...
> That would be some eye-candy for sure...


I hope so! 108 of the party cups that are finishing up rooting and starting veg are Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack.  Impossible to replicate the strain as the initials are unknown and the supply is very limited. . . ...  There's a guy on here who has some, I cant remember the thread name but his name is physics or something like that. Someone chime in with a link if you got one.......

So here's a question I've never really researched too much yet...... When I get that nice purple in flower, how do I get a mother from that plant at that point? Snip a branch off and root it and re-veg it? Re-veg the entire plant after harvest? I've really no idea........... The goal would be to have the next batch ALL be that nice purple-ish.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 29, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I hope so! 108 of the party cups that are finishing up rooting and starting veg are Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack.  Impossible to replicate the strain as the initials are unknown and the supply is very limited. . . ...  There's a guy on here who has some, I cant remember the thread name but his name is physics or something like that. Someone chime in with a link if you got one.......
> 
> So here's a question I've never really researched too much yet...... When I get that nice purple in flower, how do I get a mother from that plant at that point? Snip a branch off and root it and re-veg it? Re-veg the entire plant after harvest? I've really no idea........... The goal would be to have the next batch ALL be that nice purple-ish.


Yeah, you would clip a branch and clone it. It will take a while to re-veg but then you have a beautiful mother.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, you would clip a branch and clone it. It will take a while to re-veg but then you have a beautiful mother.


Easy enough. AeroCloner sittin in the corner collecting dust, will give it some use.  When I clip the branch, would a lower, middle, or upper branch be best, and how many nodes deep?

Thanks!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 29, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Easy enough. AeroCloner sittin in the corner collecting dust, will give it some use.  When I clip the branch, would a lower, middle, or upper branch be best, and how many nodes deep?
> 
> Thanks!!


In veg, lower branches have more of the rooting hormone than the upper branches. I dont think that changes in bloom so I would cut a smaller lower branch.

The size of the clone would be dependent upon veg time before you want more plants but honestly I dont think it would matter much because once a clone takes root in an aeroponic type setup it just takes off in terms of growth. Personally I cut my clones between 6-8" and dont really count nodes. Then I usually clip off the lowest leaves and nodes to create a nice long stem for the cloner.

Added - I use a setup similar to stinkbuds 18 gallon rubbermaid roughneck setup for my clones and veg plants.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 29, 2010)

cant go wrong with an aerocloner. i do pretty much what NLX said and 100% of my clones have rooted and are ready for transplant in around 10 days. i just use straight, un-ph'd tap water.


----------



## cooley150 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with you on the Kush strains Kitty... I had some Purple Kush and OG Kush (Chem Dawg 91) last batch and even though they were killer as far as taste and potency, they were low yielders. The purple was really dark purple buds and smelled like grape Jolly Ranchers...lol I have a new batch of seeds coming in the next few days... Dutch Passion Blueberry (my favorite) ..... Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Shiva Skunk (You gotta read the desccription...It sold me) http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-feminized/sensi-seeds-limited-edition-shiva-skunk-feminized/prod_793.html and some more Barneys Farm Blue Cheese. Has anyone had any of these strains and have any input? Oh, one last thing Kitty..... I think I speak for everyone when I say...... "PICTURE UPDATE TIME" lol
*
*


----------



## stabone (Dec 29, 2010)

I got an eight bag bubble kit for Christmas!! Your grow looks great.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 30, 2010)

cooley150 said:


> I agree with you on the Kush strains Kitty... I had some Purple Kush and OG Kush (Chem Dawg 91) last batch and even though they were killer as far as taste and potency, they were low yielders. The purple was really dark purple buds and smelled like grape Jolly Ranchers...lol I have a new batch of seeds coming in the next few days... Dutch Passion Blueberry (my favorite) ..... Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Shiva Skunk (You gotta read the desccription...It sold me) http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-feminized/sensi-seeds-limited-edition-shiva-skunk-feminized/prod_793.html and some more Barneys Farm Blue Cheese. Has anyone had any of these strains and have any input? Oh, one last thing Kitty..... I think I speak for everyone when I say...... "PICTURE UPDATE TIME" lol
> *
> *




i always grow OG, everygrow. this grow bannana og.
but i have chem as well, the and jack is the strongest
sativas iv toked. og was a very high yeilder though.
just always streches. and chem too, but really soft to touch
resinious flowers. very tasty, and kind of a fruity hash taste.
i like it, cloned the hell out of it.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha, denfensive, idc. as long as you say im wrong i am.
happy holidays brother, ill do what i do, and provide info as i will.
if im asked to do something nicely i do.
Honestly no body takes advise from people who blow
up like that, just saying. smoke a bowl man, chiiiilllll.
were all here to help. 




Kaptain Kron said:


> People criticize your info SIR because it is incorrect, CS can give you herms i've seen it happen. I know what i am doing i dont produce seeds for other people i make them for myself and select friends i've used somas method i also prefer the CS method but what your are failing to do is properly inform people of what happens. Herms are possible however doubtful. You CANNOT i repeat CANNOT guarantee 100% non herm rate. Not even major breeders that use the CS method can do that man. Are you telling me your better than every other breeder in the world that uses CS? No shit making CS is not for a newb.... You act like i've never done it before.... I know what CS does you need to be careful with misinformation sir.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 30, 2010)

oO_UPDATES_Oo


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 30, 2010)

haha your funny you act like that was blowing up it was informing you that you are spreading mis information i dont care if you claim you havent had a single herm because i can garantee you you have and so can science when you have scientific data to back up your opinions maybe someone will listen to you. I never told you you were wrong man, im telling you your spreading mis information by not giving the whole story or picture. Maybe because you dont know the whole picture yet. Its nothing against you man im trying to stop the spread of misinformation if you want to keep spreading it go ahead. Your not really helping people by spreading mis information man im just saying.



CultivationArt said:


> Haha, denfensive, idc. as long as you say im wrong i am.
> happy holidays brother, ill do what i do, and provide info as i will.
> if im asked to do something nicely i do.
> Honestly no body takes advise from people who blow
> ...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 30, 2010)

ummm i didnt insult anyone im telling him he is spreading mis information if you guys dont want to believe it fine. If you would like i can post some scientific info and studies up for you to read about CS if you dont believe me this guy just wants to run his mouth about something without adding any backup to it. You wanna trust him and just throw a bunch of seeds you got from CS or Rodelization method into your flower garden and believe your not going to get a herm? Fine believe that you will be sorry when one of them herms on you and infests your plants with seeds when you didnt want em. Sure you could say 99% of my seeds dont herm. That i would believe but when you claim 100% i call bullshit and always will. Stop the spread of misinformation on this subject because im tired of people messing up our gene pool of herbs. Some people shouldnt be allowed to play with pollen before doing some research. Not saying that C Art is doing that but someone could come in here read what he posted and start trying to duplicate something they know nothing about because of MISINFORMATION that he said. Nothing personal its called doing research and knowing what your talking about before you post. If you guys have a problem with that please let me know kitty and i will gladly un sub from this thread.



researchkitty said:


> A hermie is a natural part of the plants survival mechanisms. Just because you get a hermie, doesnt mean that its a bad batch of seeds. If you got more than 5% I'd say that's when there is something amiss..........
> 
> Try not to be so defensive. If you are polite and explain your reasoning instead of defensive and insultive......... Food for thought anyway. Please keep the bantering to zero in this thread.  Bitch about stuff all you guys like in others, though and feel free to report any inappropriate posts to a moderator, that's what the button is there for. Stay on track and stay polite, please everyone. I dont know who is right or wrong, but lets be adults from it.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2010)

Respectfully, if you two dont quit arguing in the thread (STAY POLITE) I will just request you both be banned from it regardless of how helpful both of you are really trying to be. Be polite, be cordial, and stay on track. Disagree with each other all you like, but be polite about it. Thanks 

(Video update (!!) coming soon, video is resizing now for youtube formatting and then uploading)


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 30, 2010)

I already gladly said i would leave kitty he is making it personal you did say 100% i can quote you on it. I also said i would be happy to post some studies but as kitty asked im trying not to crowd up her thread with bullshit if she asks me to post the scientific data i shall. You dont need to take it so personally man. Im on here to help and look out for people but you take things very personally obviously.

You say you haven't said one thing i said i could go back and quote every single post you have posted on here about CS its laughable honestly but hey im not going to post anything on here about CS because im not going to crowd up the thread unless kitty so asks me to post the scientific data that i refer to. If you would like it in PM form i could PM it to you. Im not sure what the problem is here im trying to sort out misconceptions of CS that you have only solidified.

You did not bring me here and i would appreciate it if you would keep the name calling out of it as i have not insulted you by calling you names. I came to this thread of my own accord and i choose to stay here on my own accord you going or coming isnt going to change that, lol i like how you believe you hold such a large impact on my life. Happy growing kitty i wont be talking about CS anymore in here unless you ask about it or if you would like me to post those studies i can. I dont take well to people spreading mis information about something that can severly ruin your garden if you dont know what you are doing. That is also why i dont go around telling people that CS is the greatest thing known to man because its so easy to mess up. I know you have a lot of money invested and it irked me that he was recomending CS to you without very much of a warning of what it can do if used improperly. Anyhow if i overstepped in trying to pull back the curtains on that issue a little bit i apologize. I could care less what C art thinks though.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2010)

Ya as long as everyone is polite, discuss and debate away =) Its healthy, and that's the reason the forums are here! Its the name calling and blah blahs that I cant stand.

So, since I'm posting might as well update a little bit with some random thoughts.


ELECTRIC: I'm very displeased with my electric panel. Its wired with the wrong circuit breakers on the wrong sized subpanel (I need double breakers, these are tandems, and I'd need 4 breakers, this box has room for 2). I figure I can sell the 240v timers and the 240v ballast cables and the breakers/subpanel for the same cost as buying the C.A.P. MLC-16DX. The MLC-16DX is a 16 light controller that has two timers on it that control two banks of 8 lights. All I have to do is screw in the 3 power wires (hot hot ground) and the panel does the rest. It was about $475 from HorticultureSource after shipping, the cheapest I could find. With the two banks of timers it'll be lighter on the generators initial load when that stuff gets installed months from now.

WATER COOLING: Everyone was whining about me using lake/river water as bad for waste and such, I just got the water bill. I used 1500 gallons of water in a month here from the water company. None of it was waste, as plants drank it all. Ok, some waste as I do pee in a toilet here too and like to flush that.  My house has a 7000 gallon water bill and all I do there is shower and cook and such. Because I never "empty" a reservoir, and only top them off then balance the ppm, there's very little water waste. Electric bill this month was just over $400.

PLANTS: Topped all of the grapefruit diesels today, using the UncleBen method removing everything above the second node. The flower plants are nice, they are middle of week 5 and will be chopped at the end of week 8. Put another 48 or so plants under 3 new lights in Flower Room B on Monday, those all are looking very nice and healthy.

Video soon, should be up in a few hours.


----------



## bigmindhack (Dec 30, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> (Video update (!!) coming soon, video is resizing now for youtube formatting and then uploading)


Very excited to see this!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 30, 2010)

sounds like things are moving a long kitty, i cant stand name calling either and if i did and didnt realize it like i said i am sorry for starting up an argument but it was not meant to be that way it was meant to be informative and keep anyone from making the same mistakes i have seen others and myself make when learning to play with pollen and im still learning every day i dont claim to know everything but i do stand behind what i know because its proven.

I knew you wouldnt be using that much water nice, way to keep that water bill low key.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant wait to c how those Grapefruit diesels come out... Is it Next Generations gear? I got some grapefruit x godbud from them goin now.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol, I thought my electricity bill was bad. Go big or go home though right?


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 30, 2010)

i was gonna just apoligize, had the whole thing wrote out, but i went though every single post i did, and not one am i acually "talking any shit at all"
i did not result in name calling but i did say "i brought that douchbag here"
which ill kindly take back and tell you capt, "im sorry"

and i am. i do not name call. but look though my posts, quote all the negative things i said.
and ill proudly apoligize.
but what i did notice is him trolling me out after EVERY POST i wrote..
so when you say both and refering to me that hurts, when i was acuallty the one TRYING to keep this thread 
off seed production. so if you want me out im out. i know when when im over welcomed
but why dont you first look at his post vs mine. cause even if you said that last post respectfully
which i appriate. it still hurt when i was the one trying to fix shit. 
again capt sorry for calling you a duche bag. seriously...


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for making up guys. 

Here's the first YouTube Update rather than a photo update....................... I'll do these every now and then as things change a lot, but minor stuff will probably still be photos.

[youtube]5RhxLcXsHPI[/youtube]

For anyone wanting to use YouTube, make sure you use Tor and Firefox which is a Proxy and make an account and upload that way.  No sense in giving out your computers IP to youtube uploading something like this ya know?


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice!!!

looking good girl/man ....


----------



## bigmindhack (Dec 30, 2010)

Are there no doors to your flower rooms? How do you keep the light out?


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 30, 2010)

as mc dees would say "im lovin it"


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2010)

bigmindhack said:


> Are there no doors to your flower rooms? How do you keep the light out?


Mylar. Cut it to the door size and let it hang. Veg is double mylar'd,. flower is as well. They hang like curtains.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Dec 31, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> as mc dees would say "im lovin it"


_lol ill second that. _


----------



## 5Jperday (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome vid, 
find it much easier to see how the room is set out n all,
love how you got that chair set up


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ....i dont want to crowd this thread up with more bullshit....


too late.


everything is looking great kitty. i like the video update, nice touch. keep up the good work.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 3, 2011)

Why do you keep your lights so far from the canopy of the plants? Man those barrel things are crazy, where did you get them? Is the Kandy Kush you have DNA genetics?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 3, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> Why do you keep your lights so far from the canopy of the plants? Man those barrel things are crazy, where did you get them? Is the Kandy Kush you have DNA genetics?


Kandy Kush is Reserva Privada............ Bought from Attitude sometime last year.

I keep the lights far from the canopy right now since there's no fan/ducting work installed to keep them cool. I know it hurts, but the plants in there went through a huge move and lots of stress anyhow. Most are looking quite nice, however.

The barrels are from craigslist. There's a guy who sells em for $15 or $20 I cant remember, they smell like vinegar but that's OK, it rinses out with a half gallon of water and wont hurt a plant. I cant see paying $150 for a 55 gallon blue barrel when they are always available anywhere locally for so cheap.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah. I have a smaller size perpertual going on right now. I feed from 3 20 gallon rubbermaid tubs. But I think Im going to have to upgrade to something better, and those definitely look appealing. Is it hard to mix your nutrient solution in such a large reservoir?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 3, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> Yeah. I have a smaller size perpertual going on right now. I feed from 3 20 gallon rubbermaid tubs. But I think Im going to have to upgrade to something better, and those definitely look appealing. Is it hard to mix your nutrient solution in such a large reservoir?


The only thing that is harder is the math, 55 x 5ml of this etc..... =)

The larger the reservoir the more stable ph and ppm is too. Its only a benefit.


----------



## Arsehole (Jan 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The barrels are from craigslist. There's a guy who sells em for $15 or $20 I cant remember, they smell like vinegar but that's OK, it rinses out with a half gallon of water and wont hurt a plant. I cant see paying $150 for a 55 gallon blue barrel when they are always available anywhere locally for so cheap.


Probably helps to lower your ph.


----------



## CultivationArt (Jan 4, 2011)

I just use a 55 gal bow front fish tank. 
go figure it works exactly the same.
built a cheap ass plywood 5 by 5 by 5 foot box to place it in.
have a normal 150 sub filter/pump. was using a fifh filter. but ppm
always got low. so just went and bought a new one.
but yea fish tanks works freakin great for reservoirs


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 5, 2011)

nice grow +sub'd to this i cant wait to see the end product. Did you ever think of doing an ebb & flow setup with rockwool cubes?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 5, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> nice grow +sub'd to this i cant wait to see the end product. Did you ever think of doing an ebb & flow setup with rockwool cubes?


I did a few years ago with the 6" Rockwool cubes in 4x4 flood trays. Had 16 per tray. I didnt know what I was doing then, but really didnt like the flood tray setups, nor the big rockwool cube costs. The only thing I replace now is Nutrients and water, everything else is re-useable. I guess bulbs every now and then but that's it!


----------



## headsack (Jan 6, 2011)

So much area this looks interesting for sure. sub'd


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 6, 2011)

Kitty not to try to steal your thread but I may need to PM you later on this week...I"m doing a move myself and it's cold here (probably not as cold as where you are though) and I need any and all advice I can get.


----------



## TheMachinist (Jan 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The barrels are from craigslist. There's a guy who sells em for $15 or $20 I cant remember, they smell like vinegar but that's OK, it rinses out with a half gallon of water and wont hurt a plant. I cant see paying $150 for a 55 gallon blue barrel when they are always available anywhere locally for so cheap.



just a little input, this is my first post and ive been reading for months. drive through automated car washes usually have a res for their soap so they get a huge plastic bin that they just pour into their res and recycle.. if u ask someone could usually hook u up with one, ive gotten about 12 of them now but i know the manager of the gas station.

same style as the blue barrels but it works!
hope this helps anyone, great spot you have and some nice babies


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice tip Machinist, and welcome to Rollitup.org. 


Just got back from a mini vacation. Plants are looking nice, the veg plants are a TINY bit leave droopy so we'll lighten up on watering them a little. Been trying out twice a day, and I think I like once a day instead in veg.

The 48 buckets in flower room B are all about 18" tall or so now, week 3 starts Monday. The 26 or so in Flower Room A are starting week 7 on Monday. Remember, I always chop em at 8 weeks, 8 week strains only. 

Just got in another $700 worth of nutrients, 5 gallons of this and that. 50 lbs per 5 gallon jug of nutes. Shit is heavy! 

Still waiting on the C.A.P. controller, fuck them for taking so long to ship things. C.A.P.'s drop shipping service B*L*O*W*S. Dont buy from them if they say "Ships from Riverside, CA" because that means they fax them a purchase order and C.A.P. takes however long they want to actually ship something with no way of knowing if, when, or how it was shipped because they wont support the end customer. Their products are just fine, just make sure you buy from someone who has it *in stock* and will verify that over the phone and can touch the item if its C.A.P. made first.  

That's about it for now.............. Got another 200 or 300 seeds from my buddy too, that was a very nice treat. Oh, and a huge ball of hash.  If your reading thanks man!


----------



## Grow it Organic (Jan 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Got another 200 or 300 seeds from my buddy too, that was a very nice treat. Oh, and a huge ball of hash.  If your reading thanks man!



Kitty you rock


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 8, 2011)

Good to hear everything is working out for ya kitty. can't wait to see the chop next week. enjoy that hash!!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 8, 2011)

Time for a photo update............... The last video update was cute, but didnt really get 

many views, I think photos are where its at for now.






#167 - Finally installed some lights in this room... Just two shop flouros. Lots of work to do here with the new lighting controller coming next week.







#168 - Nutrient reservoir, foliar, and fresh water.







#169 - Some Ice Cream seeds............







#170 - Veg is getting full! 







#171 - Tried out some of the 5" square pots. I love em. Perfect amount of room for roots and hydroton at their stage of life.







#172 - See? 







#173 - This plant is topped. It was topped about a week ago, and you can clearly see the snip in the middle where it was topped, and the new 4 stalks that are growing. I topped about half or so of the grapefruit diesels.







#174 - 







#175 - Flower Room A -- They start week 7 in two days.







#176 - 







#177 - Some pretty flowers







#178 - 







#179 - 







#180 - 







#181 - 







#182 - This one was a mommy, and I'm super happy about that since this one is pimp.  The clones I chopped from it are in Flower Room B and in Veg still, so this is the first sole genetics that I got to see how it looked in the end. Yay.







#183 - Lets head down the hall.........







#184 - This is what $700 gets you from Humboldt Nutrients.







#185 - Gotta organize............







#186 - Got the new plumbing in for the third control bucket (The green one).







#187 - Cleaned up the rez area, still have some cables strung across the room but that'll be tomorrows work. Charts above each rez tell which harvest its for, and you cross off every day on the charts as you pass em.







#188 - 







#189 - Now to flower room B. There's 44 or so plants in here, I cant remember the exact number. All about 18-22" tall now, and they begin week 3 in 2 days.







#190 - In anticipation of the veg room stuff being ready next Monday (11 days), started work on the plumbing to them.







#191 - Weeeeeeeeee







#192 - 







#193 - 







#194 - 







#195 - 







#196 - The next project to clean........ I hate cleaning Hydroton. Wish there was a washing machine for it 







#197 - Dog #1, asleep.







#198 - Dog #2, asleep next to Dog #1. They sure are fun to bring to work every day.



That's all for now everyone thanks for visiting.


----------



## cvbud (Jan 8, 2011)

for cleaning that much hydroton, you could buy one of those small concrete mixers. drill holes around it. fill it, let it run with some water being sprayed in it and you will be dialed in. you can run those things at any speed also. When you turn the thing down a little the water will just drizzle down and drip off the bottom into your drain.
like this


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 9, 2011)

Everything looks amazing kitty..I like the photo updates much better than youtube...although it was a cute idea.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Jan 9, 2011)

So how come you don't use an aerocloner or something? I have no experience with them but wouldn't it be easier with as many clones as you'll be needing?


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 9, 2011)

looking very nice!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm depressed now, my Job is so boring.


----------



## mrduke (Jan 9, 2011)

hey kitty why wouldn't a washing machine work for cleaning your miss of hydrton? I'm sure you could pick up a used one for like 50 bucks or less. maybe if you stopped it half way through the cycle you could skimthe debris off the top of the water. IDK but i'd sure try it if i was you


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just read this whole thread.. very interesting. These are the things I've learned:

1. Neither Kitty nor Mr. Kitty sleep much (all this, make hash, play wow.. etc)
2. I need to move to Canada
3. Those dogs are too F'ing cute
4. Never try electical work myself

Thank you for this journal Kitty - its a great read


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

I use those same 5" square pots, the Magnums I think they're called, I really
like em, but will be doing a couple in 1 gallon smart pots to see if it helps veg. 

Keep workin, my warehouse is almost finished as well.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 9, 2011)

I flowered 8 plants under a 250w CFL and got 3 zips of pure bud in those 5" pots.... I love them.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2011)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> So how come you don't use an aerocloner or something? I have no experience with them but wouldn't it be easier with as many clones as you'll be needing?


I have one, although it only holds 25 plants. They root JUST as fast in RapidRooter cubes. Out of RR, Rockwool, and AeroCloners, the RapidRooter cubes are the best. They give the plant NO support in Hydroton. If you clone in the aero and just toss in Hydroton the roots just at the base arent really protected enough from light, tipping over, etc........ Plus, the cubes holding a little moisture between waterings is a good thing too. In straight Hydroton you run the risk of the initial burst of roots not getting water if you flood the trrays, too. Another reason we hand water every day from both directions in veg.



mrduke said:


> hey kitty why wouldn't a washing machine work for cleaning your miss of hydrton? I'm sure you could pick up a used one for like 50 bucks or less. maybe if you stopped it half way through the cycle you could skimthe debris off the top of the water. IDK but i'd sure try it if i was you


50L of Hydroton weighs 55 Lbs.............. The reason they need cleaning isnt really because its Hydroton. Its because the clay pebbles like to break and get crushed when they get shipped from GERMANY to the US/CDN Hydro stores........... all that shit your are cleaning off is really nothing more than damage from freight. My local hydro store is getting in a "Hydroton Washing Product" that they asked me to try out, so when it gets in, I will!



Shrubs First said:


> I use those same 5" square pots, the Magnums I think they're called, I really
> like em, but will be doing a couple in 1 gallon smart pots to see if it helps veg.
> 
> Keep workin, my warehouse is almost finished as well.


These black square 5" pots were about $0.30 each, not sure if they are magnums or whatever...... The round buckets you see are 1 gallon pots, so keep an eye on the pics, there should be no difference really. The root mass isnt large enough in two weeks of veg to really fill these 5"-ers, but time will tell. 

Thanks everyone

Kitty


----------



## grow space (Jan 9, 2011)

Just wondering, are u medical grower or not ?




Keep up the good work kitty.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 9, 2011)

HOLLER! Looking good, hows flowering going? Following the op! -DEV1


----------



## jianle (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitty, just saw the updates and caught up on the thread. Great work guys, very comprehensive and thought out! Awesome that you guys have such a big space to do this in. I don't have any suggestions to add because I'm a noob but i really appreciate all the updates and posting you guys do! its a great help, keep it up!!!! major props!


----------



## CultivationArt (Jan 10, 2011)

pic 182, is def sum super dank.
i can tell it prolly has one of ther stornger aromas
of the flower area.
192- what strain is that.
i love indica strains. there my fav.
and the leave definision is beautyful..
id love to get my hand on a simular strain..


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 10, 2011)

Just caught up with everybody. Great thread, good to see someone so commited. I'm subbed, looking forward to seeing your factory take off.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 10, 2011)

grow space said:


> Just wondering, are u medical grower or not ?
> 
> Keep up the good work kitty.


Arent we all medical growers? 



CultivationArt said:


> pic 182, is def sum super dank.
> i can tell it prolly has one of ther stornger aromas
> of the flower area.
> 192- what strain is that.
> ...


Both of those plants are Kandy Kush, Reserva Privada seeds from Attitude. The one that is flowering super nugs now is the mother, and that's one of the clones in #192.


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably a lame question but where did you get all those white plastic containers? Did you get a bulk deal? I need like 75-100...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 10, 2011)

I liked the video update.. keep em coming.. nothing of value to say... oh check out the mushroom thread in my link if your bored.. feel free to add anything


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 10, 2011)

*Hey kitty I notice in your pictures that you use what looks like alot of H2O2, what benefits do you see from using it?? *


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 10, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> Probably a lame question but where did you get all those white plastic containers? Did you get a bulk deal? I need like 75-100...


you can buy white buckets like that at most hardware stores, try home depot?


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 11, 2011)

They're pretty pricey at all my local home improvement shops, considering they're just plastic buckets... I've gotten about 20 from restaurants for free who go through them quite quickly but I still need 75 more.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> Probably a lame question but where did you get all those white plastic containers? Did you get a bulk deal? I need like 75-100...


usplastics.com is where I got most of my buckets. Home Depot is expensive, unless you buy their "Homer 5 gallon Paint Buckets" for about $2.50 each. usplastics.com gives discounts based upon quantity, sometimes up to 35% off or so. There's a ton of other plastic bucket sellers online, just google "2 gallon plastic bucket" and you'll find zillions. 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Hey kitty I notice in your pictures that you use what looks like alot of H2O2, what benefits do you see from using it?? *


H2O2 (29% strength) is added 150mL per reservoir every 3 days. The liquid oxygen allows the roots to breathe still while they are being flooded with water. Flower Room A stays submerged for 30 minutes 3x daily plus drain time. Flower Room B, 30 minutes 2x daily since they are younger plants and dont need the third watering.

If I didnt use H2O2 ***and*** airstones in each reservoir, the roots would likely drown and my plants be dead.

When one plant gets root rot, and you dont notice it, in a system that shares water with all the other plants, the other plants will probably die within a week if you dont catch it. I havent ever had it happen because of proper use of H2O2 and airstones.

In Under Current systems, root rot can take out the entire system of plants within two days. That was a bad thread to read for that guy!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 11, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> They're pretty pricey at all my local home improvement shops, considering they're just plastic buckets... I've gotten about 20 from restaurants for free who go through them quite quickly but I still need 75 more.


Hey I am not knocking what Kitty is saying, but if you have the time, go hit the bakery's in the grocery stores. Most of the icing and stuff like that come in 2 to 5 gallon buckets. If you go ask and get a repore with them instead of them throwing them away they will keep them for you and give for free. You just have to wash them out is all. That is what I do. I grow in soil though. I just drill a bunch of holes in the bottom part of the bucket for drainige and air.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im pulling up a chair.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> These black square 5" pots were about $0.30 each, not sure if they are magnums or whatever...... The round buckets you see are 1 gallon pots, so keep an eye on the pics, there should be no difference really. The root mass isnt large enough in two weeks of veg to really fill these 5"-ers, but time will tell
> Kitty


Interesting, after about 2 weeks in coco we've been outgrowing those pots, which is why
I'm trying to start in the smartpots. I have to have containers that will allow 90 veggies 
within one 4x8 tray. And still allow for 4 weeks of veg. Its quite the time 

I like your progress. Much respect.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 11, 2011)

@ kitty - So the h2o2 prevents root rot from taking out the entire system, so I asume it prevents root rot to begin with? I have plenty of airstone in my rez but no H2O2. 11 days into flower.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Kitty's Commercial Grow Room
> 
> This is a work in progress. It is a journal and a discussion thread. Chat it up all you like, but please, stay on relative topic to the methods of growing or suggestions for improvement. No side chats on soil or your personal grows, start a new topic to keep things neat and tidy.
> 
> ...


your a indoor monster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow how can you see this and NOT subscribe?? Good lookin out kitty,

X


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> @ kitty - So the h2o2 prevents root rot from taking out the entire system, so I asume it prevents root rot to begin with? I have plenty of airstone in my rez but no H2O2. 11 days into flower.


It isnt like anti-root rot magic liquid, but its a preventative. That coupled with fast flood/drain times etc is what keeps roots alive.  The H2O2 is just oxygen in liquid, so when your plants drink they can still breath. I like to breath when I eat food too, just not while I swallow. This allows plants to do just that. 



theexpress said:


> your a indoor monster!!!!!!!!!


Those quoted pictures being some of the first are funny to see....... Hadnt really looked back at what it looked like then and now. Thanks for that trip down memory lane!


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Jan 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> H2O2 (29% strength) is added 150mL per reservoir every 3 days. The liquid oxygen allows the roots to breathe still while they are being flooded with water. Flower Room A stays submerged for 30 minutes 3x daily plus drain time. Flower Room B, 30 minutes 2x daily since they are younger plants and dont need the third watering.
> 
> If I didnt use H2O2 ***and*** airstones in each reservoir, the roots would likely drown and my plants be dead.
> 
> ...


150ml per rez - How many liters/gallons per rez Kitty?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 11, 2011)

yo kitty sick setup once again. i was thinkin.. any finished up bud shots. macros? id love to see some girls in action =P


-DEV1


----------



## rover (Jan 11, 2011)

Very NICE! Keep up the good work!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> 150ml per rez - How many liters/gallons per rez Kitty?


55 gallon reservoirs.............. So roughly 3mL/gallon, just like it says on the side of the bottle. 



DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> yo kitty sick setup once again. i was thinkin.. any finished up bud shots. macros? id love to see some girls in action =P
> 
> 
> -DEV1


No finished shots yet, this is a new room............ Other grow journal is somewhere on here that has my last work...........


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 12, 2011)

> H2O2 (29% strength) is added 150mL per reservoir every 3 days. The liquid oxygen allows the roots to breathe still while they are being flooded with water. Flower Room A stays submerged for 30 minutes 3x daily plus drain time. Flower Room B, 30 minutes 2x daily since they are younger plants and dont need the third watering.
> 
> If I didnt use H2O2 ***and*** airstones in each reservoir, the roots would likely drown and my plants be dead.
> 
> ...


*Good information.I have a bottle of this but I work with soil, I might start giving it a go when I mix nutrients together. 
*


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Good information.I have a bottle of this but I work with soil, I might start giving it a go when I mix nutrients together.
> *


I dont believe you use H2O2 in soil. I dont know *anything* about growing in soil other than its dirt of some sort. I've never attempted it, never tried it, and know literally nothing about that. Check with some soil masters before using *any* of my techniques or thoughts towards a non-hydroponic grow. 

If you dont use it for soil, you can clean cuts and scrapes with it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2011)

im a 100% soil grower. i use H2O2, about a tablespoon per gallon. from what ive read, it has many benefits, even in soil.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> im a 100% soil grower. i use H2O2, about a tablespoon per gallon. from what ive read, it has many benefits, even in soil.


Excellent. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 12, 2011)

kit, so none your girls in there are soils?? they are all hydroton bases? with rockwool??


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> kit, so none your girls in there are soils?? they are all hydroton bases? with rockwool??


I've uploaded what, 150 or 200 pictures........... See any soil in any of that? lol.............


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 12, 2011)

na didnt know we were playing wheres waldo bro. but thought might have been one in there somewhere. shit you should do one or two.. i see differences. that i enjoy!


----------



## farmboss (Jan 12, 2011)

kitty, sorry all these ... people ... keep adding useless stuff.

on a completely RELATED note, *i got that same filter, what a BEAST, omg it works great reccommend 200+ CFMS min though.*


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2011)

what are you expecting per plant?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2011)

ru8fru said:


> what are you expecting per plant?


I dont know. I'm used to 2 Lbs per 1000w lamp without CO2, but that was a much more open air less plant environment. Now there's a ton of plants (almost 300 right now) and they take up a lot of sqft. And no CO2 yet.

Flower Room A is "shocked" plants from moving them to the new spot and vegging them too long while it got ready for them. I dont expect much more than 2-3 Lbs from those 20-some plants under 4000w of light.

Flower Room B is perfect plants all nice rooted clones or seeds. There's 45 or so right now under 3000w of light, and another 45 going in on Sunday. I expect great things from these, but some are kushes and newer strains, so if I'm close to norm I'm a happy gal.

The 160 plants in veg now = 10 mommies from seed, 80 throwaway males (probability anyway), 70 females (probability again) so that'll also fill up the other 6 lights in Flower Room A once B uses up most of them. The A ones will go a week longer in veg to accommodate the larger buckets.

Hope that made sense lol......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

Might as well subscribe to this one too...lol...

HelloKitty...


----------



## CultivationArt (Jan 14, 2011)

kandy huh.. looks good.
thank kitty


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually I goofed....... Although those two plants are the same, the one right next to the mom on all 3 sides are also clones from it. Sometimes I get em confused.  Thanks to all who stop by and say hello! New pictures soon..............


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 14, 2011)

truly amazing grow kitty. I knew u do it big from your mushroom grow I stumbled upon, No idea u do it this big tho im deff scribed.

Dank Budz


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 14, 2011)

to whoever gave me rep from here today thank you i thought no one liked me here  grows lookin good kitty comin along nicely


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> @ kitty - So the h2o2 prevents root rot from taking out the entire system, so I asume it prevents root rot to begin with? I have plenty of airstone in my rez but no H2O2. 11 days into flower.


ive herd "roots excelurator" will do wonders, if you ever encounter root rot this stuff will cure it PERIOD.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

GibbsIt89 said:


> ive herd "roots excelurator" will do wonders, if you ever encounter root rot this stuff will cure it PERIOD.



Curious, you say it will cure it. Root rot is from dead roots, from dead plants. Does thtat mean that your roots excelurator will "repair" damaged plants, or will just help prevent root rot?


----------



## headsack (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think repairing root rot is possible, I would guess it just promotes growth of new roots which would make it seem like it repaired the root rot. but lets hear what Gibbs has got to say.


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 17, 2011)

Roots Excelurator is the best and most powerful root stimulator available on the market today and is our top show-piece in the area of nutrients. This powerful root stimulator ensures the explosive growth of the roots, ridding the plant of brown sick roots and destroying root mould instantly. Roots Excelurator encourages rapid root development in the early stages of the plant&#8217;s growth and also acts as an effective guard against root disease in all hydroponic systems. Roots Excelurator is a must have for every successful grower. Roots Excelurator has a very low dilution rate and ml for ml is the cheapest product of this type on the market. 
From their website


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 17, 2011)

headsack said:


> I don't think repairing root rot is possible, I would guess it just promotes growth of new roots which would make it seem like it repaired the root rot. but lets hear what Gibbs has got to say.


Maybe if u use voodoo to make the dead rise, lol yea I dont think u can save roots either.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

This space blank!


----------



## coonword (Jan 17, 2011)

i love everything about this grow boy i wish i had the space you guys do i would be in the same boat!


----------



## coonword (Jan 17, 2011)

i noticed a couple of post back that your electric bill was 400 for the month is that just your grow room bill or for your whole electric for the month??


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

Time for a photo update...............






#37 - The C.A.P. MLC-16DX is finally here. Purchased from HorticultureSource because they were about $90 USD cheaper than ANYONE else online, but since they drop ship from C.A.P. in Riverside, CA, their shipping *waiting* time is about a week plus however long it takes you to get it delivered.

Installation was a breeeeeeeeeeze. Just connect the black/black/green wire from my old box, mount on wall, connect a timer. Easy. 




...............Entering Veg Room....................









#38 - The left 8 cups are Ice Cream seeds, and the other are something else I forget. Mr. Kitty knows, so I'll check with him (he's napping now, can you believe that crap?)







#39 - Others in veg, I wanted to get them flowering today, but there's a few reasons why I'm not. In Flower Room A, we start week 8 today, which means one week to harvest. That'll open up BIG pots that need bigger plants than the Flower Room B do. So, the ones in the back that are much taller and about a week older will go in Flower Room A next Monday (24th?) and the rest in the reservoir left will fill up Flower Room B's 5 extra lights in there.

That'll pull us up to 12,000 watts of flower power and 1,500 watts in veg.

Out of some of these plants, I'll be picking the super girls for mommies as well and getting an area dedicated for them as well.







#40 - The other reason I didnt want to flower them is they got a tiny bit of nutrient burn and a little bit overwatered. With switching from Rockwool to RapidRooter cubes, we kept top watering them to keep the cubes wet. It turned out to be too much. That's why they are droopy. At least, we think this is it.  They'll look better in a few days and certainly ready by next Monday.







#41 - 



......... Entering Flower Room A ...............
Week 8 began today







#42 - This room still makes me kinda chuckle. Its so many different stages of plants that they are so different in size. Again, this was expected due to the move to the new room and flowering a batch of randoms just to get something rolling right away.







#44 - One week to go...........







#45 - One week to go...........







#46 - One week to go...........







#47 - One week to go...........







#48 - One week to go...........







#49 - One week to go...........







#50 - One week to go...........







#51 - 


......... Entering Reservoir Room...............






#52 - Third controller wired up and happy.



......... Entering Flower Room B ...............







#53 - These plants start week 3 today. Or was it week 4? I forgot to take a picture of the chart, but its around there lol.......







#54 - All of the ventilation for 6 lights is done. One more much smaller fan and filter will handle the last 2 lights in the room. Its an 8" 500+CFM Vortex that splits in a Y right away, then goes to 3 lights, then out to the furnace input. Keeps the building nice and warm upstairs and keeps the heater off during winter more. 

When water cooling is added this spring, it'll be a closed loop system where the ducting connects right back to the fan and goes in a circle. The Carbon filter will be on an additional fan on the floor doing nothing but just recirculating CO2 rich air in the room.







#55 - The plants are looking nice in Flower B, a few showed signs of overwatering so I dropped it from 2x a day to 1x a day If some of the clawing that some of the plants show reduces, then we'll slowly increase frequency till the end of flower.

Temps are about 75 and humidity 50%.







#56 - Yummy.







#57 - Some more........... 




That's all for now everone thanks as always! See anything I can improve on or make better? Post it!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

coonword said:


> i noticed a couple of post back that your electric bill was 400 for the month is that just your grow room bill or for your whole electric for the month??


Each 1000w lamp costs me $43.92 per month. I add 10% to that to account for work lights, pumps, timers, etc.......


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shits getting real serious round here,


----------



## headsack (Jan 17, 2011)

wow kitty when you fill up room B we are all in for a treat. thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 17, 2011)

lookin great as always. cant wait to see what kind of yields you pull in.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely awesome and very inspiring! Appreciate the reports. Keep it up!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 17, 2011)

Scribed and in tune


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Jan 17, 2011)

headsack said:


> wow kitty when you fill up room B we are all in for a treat. thanks for sharing.


I was thinking the same thing!

Lookin great Kitty - love the pics


----------



## SimplySmokin (Jan 17, 2011)

Speechless and subd


----------



## phyzix (Jan 17, 2011)

You need more buckets


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 17, 2011)

phyzix said:


> You need more buckets




   Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 17, 2011)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Indefinately (Jan 18, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Shits getting real serious round here,




Hey Kitty,

You make me wana get back into growing again "SOME SERIOUS GROWING GOING ON HERE"!

Indefinately......


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking really great, One of the best grows I've seen


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! been away for a awhile and you have picked up the pace good work! Nice too see those 1000w cooled now.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 18, 2011)

hey kitty, i thought i heard your space was 2600sq ft. is that true?

impressive setup btw.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 18, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> hey kitty, i thought i heard your space was 2600sq ft. is that true?
> 
> impressive setup btw.


Thanks! The space is "around" 2600sqft. There's still Flower Room C & D which are completely empty right now other than spare drywall and reservoirs.  There's also a small drying room, the trim room, A&B flower and the veg space.

I dont think I'll really use the full amount of space. So much to do with what there is already.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

lol thats 100 more sq. ft. than my house. thats great, i hope one day i have a grow room that size. i would have a hard time walking out of that flower room, i would have to set up a bed in there or something.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a quick update..........

I tried Humboldt Nutrients "Verde" as part of their Foliar spray as recommended on the manufacturers chart. Ordered a quart which should last me a while in Foliar, and it arrived, except the liquid was all clumpy. It looked really like diarrhea. It liked to clog the sprayers nozzles too.

So, like a good girl, I called Humboldt Nutrients and asked them if it was a bad jug or expired or if I was doing something wrong. The sales staff helped me there, and the man said that the bottle was much older stock and that they've improved the formula since then to use a liquid seaweed instead of clumpy seaweed.

He then suggested that he ship me a new Quart of it for free (32oz). I said hell yea, and now a week later arrives this:








Not only did I get a replacement quart of perfect Verde that isnt clumpy, they also sent SEVEN PINTS (16oz each) of a bunch of their other products. Plus, a poster, 3 owners guides (Almanacs they call em), as well as an unphotographed Secret Jardin Dark Room logo bottle opener/knife. 

All for free because I had a small, easily fixable problem with a vendor selling me a jug of nutrients that was on a shelf for 3 years at his store. 

How is THAT for service?  Thumbs up Humboldt Nutrients. Thanks again.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

now thats how you keep your customers happy and coming back.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 18, 2011)

sweet.......


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 18, 2011)

DAMN, u got hooked up I thought that kind of customer service was long gone. I guess there is hope.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

That reminds me of another thread I read...some guy said if you call them and ask for a sample they will send that to anyone who asks. 

Humboldt Nutrients
888-420-7770


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 18, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> That reminds me of another thread I read...some guy said if you call them and ask for a sample they will send that to anyone who asks.
> 
> Humboldt Nutrients
> 888-420-7770


Nice!! Test it out. Make sure you request the nutrients specific towards how you grow, as an example they gave me some Oneness but I use Grow/Micro/Bloom so probably wont use that pint. Their nutrient charts @ humboldnutrients.com will tell you which you need for what. For Ebb & Flow Buckets, its 3 Part Conventional Hydroponic schedule.


The poster is now stapled to Flower Room A's wall.


----------



## Allister (Jan 18, 2011)

just finished reading this whole thread... WOW! Great grow, great handling of the idiots who give you a hard time and great information about how you put it all together! Thanks!!


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Jan 18, 2011)

Allister said:


> just finished reading this whole thread... WOW! Great grow, great handling of the idiots who give you a hard time and great information about how you put it all together! Thanks!!


I'll tell YOU what's great. Your avatar!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 18, 2011)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> I'll tell YOU what's great. Your avatar!


I repped him too "nice tits".


----------



## Allister (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww shucks... Thanks guys! 'specially coming from Kitty! I do have to wonder if it was the Mrs or the Mr with that comment though! LOL 

The pic is of some celebrity 'tard who got pics leaked to the net of her standing around topless with her bong... thought it was the perfect avatar for RIU.


----------



## XS Brain (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still wondering if Kittys' avatar is a real pic of her. If so I'm pretty much in love. I'm rather sure its not being its on here, but one can always fantasize


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 19, 2011)

Nah, thats not me in the avatar. I just googled hello kitty avatar and that came up.


----------



## Allister (Jan 19, 2011)

Well Kitty, you know that you could always replicate it....


----------



## cvbud (Jan 19, 2011)

Allister said:


> Well Kitty, you know that you could always replicate it....


there are other sites for that bro! this one is for bud porn!


----------



## CultivationArt (Jan 19, 2011)

Allister said:


> Well Kitty, you know that you could always replicate it....


haha, this guy, lol. this is a weed site fool, lol
but i like the honesty, lol


and has anyone tried the free sample with humbolt, i wanna make sure it
works before i call and ask... "hey buddy can i have some free nutes". lol
well not like that, but you know. lol


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Kitty...had to show you this bong we just picked up. Works great! lol


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 19, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> View attachment 1391536View attachment 1391535Hey Kitty...had to show you this bong we just picked up. Works great! lol


+rep   Hello Kitty merchandise is excellent! Not too many pipe makers do it on a large scale because its not a "licensed" product from Sanrino or whoever it is that owns the rights. I'm glad to see some out there =) =) Smoke it up!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 19, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> View attachment 1391536View attachment 1391535Hey Kitty...had to show you this bong we just picked up. Works great! lol


 A pink Hello kitty bong, I have now seen it all.


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry for dis ?,but what planta are you growing,


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 20, 2011)

moneyseason said:


> sorry for dis ?,but what planta are you growing,


Pineapple Express, Kandy Kush, Bubblelicious, Grapefruit DieselxHijack, Ice Cream, and a few others I forget.


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 20, 2011)

which one is your favor


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 20, 2011)

moneyseason said:


> which one is your favor


I can never tell the difference with strains. I smoke too much where I dont recognize the subtleties of different strains highs. Everyone else is the experts on what they like, and then they are subjective towards what they like. Its just weed, gets ya high.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking setup kitty! very professional and clean - good work! 
How have things at the garden been going lately?
rep and subbed


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 23, 2011)

Things are all well. Harvested 22 plants today, and another 6 to be done in the morning. Over 100 plants will be transplanted into flower tomorrow too. Then, the veg room is moving. It's way too cramped in there and difficult to work properly. Probably move that to the room next to it.

I did take pictures, but left the camera at "the office" lol...........


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

bump* just posting so i can come back later an see pics


----------



## XS Brain (Jan 24, 2011)

If I get my friend to model some hello kitty underwear will you change it to your avatar? Totally buying her some this month. LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 24, 2011)

XS Brain said:


> If I get my friend to model some hello kitty underwear will you change it to your avatar? Totally buying her some this month. LOL


this is mr kitty -- yes, please =) haha


----------



## MediMary (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn kitty your doing big things, very impressive thread, and a good read to boot!


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Jan 25, 2011)

alright, finally all caught up here. Nice journal. Looking forward to more updates. +rep to you(s)


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 25, 2011)

This will be an extremely long photo update.................

2 full days of work (14 hour days!) and trimming, transplanting, new seeds, new mothers, more room work, more 

lights, more buckets, more plumbing, more reservoirs, etc........

It was busy!

Here's about 70++ pictures taken throughout the few days......






#01 - First up we make a drying room. Attach a few slabs of wood, drill a few holes into the studs behind drywall for some fisheye hooks, and some heavy duty rope! This room could probably dry about 5-6 Lbs properly. No fans, no light, nothing other than quiet and darkness. If the room was full, there would be a very small fan giving some circulation, but not unless its half full or better.








#02 - Todays tools..... RED BUCKET...... CHECK! BLACK BUCKET......... CHECK! SCISSORS AND POT? CHECK!!








#03 - Each plant we cut will remain one single plant until its fully dried and ready for packaging. Therefore, each plant has a NUMBER SET on EACH!

THIS IS HOW IT WORKS, please read so I dont have to explain it 50 times =) =) The top # (1, 2, 3, 4 in this picture) are the order of which it was harvested. Plant #1 we chopped first, #2 second, etc..... The # under them (36, 76, 24, 31) are their WET WEIGHTS. That's the weight as you see them in the photos freshly chopped.

AFTER they dry, we re-weigh and record the number again below the second number. Then we remove the stem and record the stem weight. That way we know exactly what % was lost due to cure/dry time and can better estimate things in the future.

Plus, its fun. 








#04 - 








#05 - 








#06 - 








#07 - By the way, we started with the SMALL plants first.  There are some that are 10" tall and some that are 60" tall. Here's one of my OG Kush Mommies that finished flowering.







#08 - 








#09 - From that plant in #07's photo, there's 460g wet.








#10 - 








#11 - 








#12 - 








#13 - Now on the mid-sized plants. So eacy to chop little ones!








#14 - 








#15 - 








#16 - 








#17 - 








#18 - Notice the plants are now much larger....... Also notice the wet weight doesnt really change much even on huge plants. The small ones carry so much nugs, the tall ones carry the same but stretched over a larger area and more stem.








#19 - Starting to fill in.








#20 - 








#21 - 








#22 - 








#23 - 








#24 - 








#25 - 








#26 - 








#27 - 








#28 - Lots of trimmings going to make some washing machine hash with.... Dont worry, will show pics for that too =)








#29 - 








#30 - 








#31 - On day #2 of the harvest now.








#32 - 








#33 - 








#34 - I wanted to sample some of the Pineapple Express, so I threw a few nugs in the NESCO Dehydrator for 5 hours on 95(f). Its not a good idea to do this, but gives you a general preview and gives a perfectly solid nug. The nugs will not be as pretty as properly dried nugs, nor will it taste or have the potency, so I guess it was stupid> Fuck it, smoked great! 








#35 - 








#36 - 








#37 - 








#38 - 








#39 - While Ms Kitty finishes chopping plants Mr Kitty gets Flower Room B's next 96 buckets and 6 lights ready to rock.








#40 - Boooooooo, empty flower Room A! 








#41 - Flower Room B is at Week 5 for the tall plants, and all the new ones are starting week #1 today. But we have lots to do first construction wise.................








#42 - .....like add another 48 buckets and hang 3 more lights up. 








#43 - 








#44 - Keep a clean floor! Germs = gross.







#45 - Halfway done with todays transplants.








#46 - 








#47 - 








#48 - 








#49 - 








#50 - ...meanwhile more is hanging in the dry room








#51 - 








#52 - That's all of the harvest by the way








#53 - PRETTY PUPPY SLEEPYZ








#54 - 48 more buckets ready, now lets get plants in em








#55 - 








#56 - There we go! 96 transplants plus another 45 in the same room. 








#57 - 








#58 -Re-potting from party cups to big pots for the next batch.








#59 - OH YA, another 100+ seeds.








#60 - Almost done transplanting in vegg......







#61 - RapidRooter kicks ass








#62 - Mr Kitty got the lights hung, 9000 watts in one room (Flower Room B) with 150 plants. YayyyyyY!








#63 - 








#64 - 








#65 - ZOMG WHO IS THAT!








#66 - More flower room B








#67 - These are the next batch to get chopped in 3 weeks. They started week 5 a day ago.








#68 - 








#69 - 








#70 - Done with the seeds








#71 - SCISSOR HASH!








#72 -


----------



## MediMary (Jan 25, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Just a quick update..........
> 
> I tried Humboldt Nutrients "Verde" as part of their Foliar spray as recommended on the manufacturers chart. Ordered a quart which should last me a while in Foliar, and it arrived, except the liquid was all clumpy. It looked really like diarrhea. It liked to clog the sprayers nozzles too.
> 
> ...


Thats the kind of customer service Im talking about!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome post, just excellent.

Do you bother to use bleach or similar products to clean? Or do you find you don't need them...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome update Kitty! Flower room B is gonna look AWESOME in a couple of weeks. 

(please god don't let anyone quote that entire post, lol)


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Awesome update Kitty! Flower room B is gonna look AWESOME in a couple of weeks.
> 
> (please god don't let anyone quote that entire post, lol)


Thanks!  Yea, I hope nobody quotes all 72 pictures too. Its a lot of scrolling!



phyzix said:


> Awesome post, just excellent.
> 
> Do you bother to use bleach or similar products to clean? Or do you find you don't need them...


Thanks  The 6 lights worth of new flowering plants are the Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack that your about to harvest in your room right now.  I'm excited for it having watched your grow!

While this was the first harvest in this new room, no matter where I am I always scrub down the floors with Pine Sol. The shit smells so good and clean.  Then scrub it again with regular water just to remove anything still there and let it air dry. Replace the buckets that you just washed and wiped dry on your nice dry floor. 

To date I've never had any insect problem, any fungus problem, or anything like that. Knock on wood of course lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW just wow. That was awesome. So how was the sample?


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 25, 2011)

yes nice +rep


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome job kitty, everything looks spectacular.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you're in for a treat with those, the odor in flowering is dense and fruity. Very pleasant, even with good ventilation. 

And thanks for the cleaning tips. Maybe some preventative measures will help me in the future...

I will post next time I sample a bud


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Mr. and Mrs. Kitty, that's a gorgeous harvest.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 25, 2011)

I glad to see I'm not the only one to use a dehydrator.

Oh, y'all rock!


----------



## xivex (Jan 25, 2011)

Wonderful pics. Congrats on a great looking harvest.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 25, 2011)

wow...awesome kick ass update..loved the "hello kitty mask" hehe....Congrats on your first harvest in the new digs.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats thats an amazing perpetual system you've got going. you've got your work cut out for yourself trimming, thats for sure


----------



## MediMary (Jan 26, 2011)

any of you guys/gals seen donnie darko?


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 26, 2011)

wow!! crazy update!! Things are really blowin up over there! congrats!

also, I use those same scissors for harvesting. they work great!!! gotta have that spring action
great harvest. +rep


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome man. Very nice. Wish I could go big like you guys. How do you make your pics big in the post? Mine are always small like at the end of your post.


----------



## knottehbetseh (Jan 26, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I can never tell the difference with strains. I smoke too much where I dont recognize the subtleties of different strains highs. Everyone else is the experts on what they like, and then they are subjective towards what they like. Its just weed, gets ya high.



well, gladly i will try a bit of eveything and let you know. kudos kitty <3


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 26, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Awesome man. Very nice. Wish I could go big like you guys. How do you make your pics big in the post? Mine are always small like at the end of your post.


Dont use the enhanced image uploader, use the basic one. Then you right click each image after uploading and put tags around it, then inside the post.



knottehbetseh said:


> well, gladly i will try a bit of eveything and let you know. kudos kitty <3


  Knottehbetseh is my sister. Real life sister. Thanks for checking out the pictures


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks kitty. Peace!


----------



## knottehbetseh (Jan 27, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Dont use the enhanced image uploader, use the basic one. Then you right click each image after uploading and put tags around it, then inside the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Knottehbetseh is my sister. Real life sister. Thanks for checking out the pictures


yes, i am BLESSED to have you as a sister  i promise every strain that i try i will give a review here


----------



## grow space (Jan 28, 2011)

Loving them pics....





Keep up the splendid work kitty..


----------



## xxRolandxx (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Kitty! I love your thread. Im still only on page 29 and its a better read than most books...

Anyway I just wanted to tell you (and if someone has said this already in the next 9 pages...sorry) but I can save you 2 trips to fill up your humidifier with a little simple DIY. Im not sure the size and shape of your resevoir, but you have to be able to modify it and mount a floating valve like in your toilet. When the valve drops below a certain line your water intake fills it back to the to the off line..so on..so forth..forever. Anyway..just planting seeds (pun very much intended) and maybe contributing to this epic grow journal. I am in awe of you and your hubby. U guys rock.

Im hating that Ill soon be at the most recent post and have to wait to read more...

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^^ Love the Sig man....."oh shit! I left pot everywhere!" LOL +rep


----------



## frogster (Jan 30, 2011)

The humboldts are strong, i went over the ml/gal chart recommended , I thought the ppm levels were too low,,,, plants couldnt handle it,, I ran a P deficiency... Im back on track now... I called cust service also... they did well... but I didnt even get a sticker! dammit!


----------



## xxRolandxx (Jan 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> +rep   Hello Kitty merchandise is excellent! Not too many pipe makers do it on a large scale because its not a "licensed" product from Sanrino or whoever it is that owns the rights. I'm glad to see some out there =) =) Smoke it up!


Ive actually been to the Sanrio Puro Land (like Disney Land for Kitty). Its in Tama Center which is near Kawasaki. Really cool place, but Im a much bigger fan of Miyazaki than Sanrio. 

http://www.puroland.co.jp/english/welcome.html


----------



## Short Bus (Jan 30, 2011)

Miyazaki is the shit. They don't have a land for his work yet, do they?


----------



## xxRolandxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Short Bus said:


> Miyazaki is the shit. They don't have a land for his work yet, do they?


They have one of the most amazing museums I have ever seen. It is called the Ghibli Museum and it is in Kichijoji, Tokyo. It was insane, man I was so high I could have stayed there for days. I absolutely LOVE Nausicaa: Vally of the Wind, and it is also my wives` favorite. (sorry for the thread drift Kitty, I finally got to the end of your thread. You are fucking amazing). 

&#26377;&#38627;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12461;&#12486;&#12451;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jan 31, 2011)

wow, i cant believe ive missed this, i guess homework and growing has been taking its toll. i recently have started charting my wet/dry weights, and it appears that i lose approximately 72-77% weight. very nice job, my girl is very adequate with hydroponics and trimming now lol. she actually loves to trim, i told her that will change when we are running 15+ lights.


edited to add:
i<3dogs btw. my st. bernard black lab mix had just passed the week before christmas. it was pretty tough on the family, especially my little 11 year old brother. my parents bought her when he was born so they pretty much grew up together. after we buy our house later this year we will be buying a couple puppies. i think im going to opt for a miniature bulldog, although im partial to american bull terriers or st bernards. it will be nice to get some company while im working in the grow. your dogs are beautiful by they way!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2011)

FINAL first harvest weight: 2lbz 11oz. That's the weight after everything is trimmed, manicured, dryed and packaged. For 4000w of lights, and plants of extremely different sizes (some 4' tall some 10" tall) I'm moderately happy with those results. The real test will be on the next harvest (21st of February) with 3000w lights of even canopy with no stressed, moved, or problematic plants. Then I hope the weight from the 2nd harvest eventually increases as time goes on from dialing in everything a little better too.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats kitty..job well done


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm curious as to why start so big and then dial it in. I understand this is commercial grow and youre going to make the money back. But at .26 gram per watt, it seems to be on a very low end as far as efficiency goes. What plans if any do you have to dial your system in? Damn that's going to be exciting to see it develop and increase the yields. Keep it rockin kitty
meow


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> I'm curious as to why start so big and then dial it in. I understand this is commercial grow and youre going to make the money back. But at .26 gram per watt, it seems to be on a very low end as far as efficiency goes. What plans if any do you have to dial your system in? Damn that's going to be exciting to see it develop and increase the yields. Keep it rockin kitty
> meow


The plants were transported in the middle of their veg cycle, and the first harvest had plants from 10" tall to 4 feet tall. Non even canopy, and flowering old mothers too. The yield is a direct result of the strees, transportation, awkward sizes, etc.......... 

As stated again just above your post, the next 3 lights being harvested have had no stress for their plants and are all the same size, so that will be the true first harvest.

To "dial it in" I mean more of after you do little upgrades here and there and learn your specific genetics better, your yield would hopefully go up the first 3 harvests then stay about steady.

Hope this clears it up!


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 1, 2011)

lots of people looking forward to the next harvest. I bet it doubles


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 1, 2011)

Started week 6 yesterday for Harvest #2. Soon! 

Of the Harvest #3 plants (the 6 lights worth) we plucked out about 15 males so far, plan to pluck out another 30 over the next few days. Mommies are ready to have clippings taken now so the male/female part will be over with soon.  still have like 800 seeds of grapefruit diesel x hijack left............................ Its a third of a big pill bottle!


----------



## farmboss (Feb 3, 2011)

yes, mixmatched, uneven plants, of random age and origin, and without knowing if that batch of genetics is good, will definitely take over 50% away on the yield side.

no matter, you knew what it would be. you are professionals.

the third harvest gm/watt ratio SHOULD make these kiddies shit themselves.


----------



## cvbud (Feb 4, 2011)

So i am hoping to get 0.5gpw with my next harvest. Are you saying im on the low side? 'Cause i was excited about this being my biggest crop yet! Im starting to believe i am on the low end for 2000w? if so, you guys are awesome!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

It's pretty easy to work out cvbud, O.5gpw would be 1000 grams, so you just divide by 28.8 to get your ounces, which would be 34.7. and 1gpw would be 69.4 ounces. Hope that made sense, lol.


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 4, 2011)

*Hello Kitty ! What a great thread just found it .Thanks for sharing a larger scale grow with us. Your harvest pics are the best I've seen on here !Subbed +rep*


----------



## cvbud (Feb 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> It's pretty easy to work out cvbud, O.5gpw would be 1000 grams, so you just divide by 28.8 to get your ounces, which would be 34.7. and 1gpw would be 69.4 ounces. Hope that made sense, lol.


absolutly makes sense. I did all the math previously and am just assuming that i will get about 0.5gpw. what i want to know is how the hell are you guys getting 1gpw. because at .5gpw my room is crammed. i cant imagine more bud landing in my room. its a skill you all posses that i hope to reach some day. what im saying is i feel like im doing pretty good and you guys are making me look like im still trying to grow basil and tomato's. nice work, i hope to be at your level soon.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

cvbud said:


> absolutly makes sense. I did all the math previously and am just assuming that i will get about 0.5gpw. what i want to know is how the hell are you guys getting 1gpw. because at .5gpw my room is crammed. i cant imagine more bud landing in my room. its a skill you all posses that i hope to reach some day. what im saying is i feel like im doing pretty good and you guys are making me look like im still trying to grow basil and tomato's. nice work, i hope to be at your level soon.


Tell me about it man, 1gpw is when you know you've got a near perfect grow. There are so many factors that come into it but if you get a proper reflector it will spread 600W of light out over a much larger usable area that most of us use. Within that space you could get a heavy yielding strain and cram a tonne of plants into a SOG style so you've just got a mass of donkey dick colas lol. With that comes greater risk though which is what stops people like myself doing SOG. The people who grow bushes and get 1gpw, now that is insane!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 4, 2011)

any new bud porn for us kitty???


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 4, 2011)

and this is why people use the scrog to obtain over .5gpw

3000 watts to 100 12 in plants. 
pretty heavy yeild. ill be doing this over summer,

but my heaviest yeilds come from out side.
not the most potent.
but HEAVEY. avg about 7-12 oz a plant.
and no monsters. just simple 4 footers.
just pruned and lst in early stages of gowth.
keep all you weight at top. crowns and tops can sometimes exceed
over 32 grams. from experince.
you have 100 tops from 20-30 plants, each top over a 15gr, (avg) 
your looking at around well, alot of meds.
But im impressed kitty.

thats a fat yeild even the road bumps you went though..
congrats




WOWgrow said:


> Tell me about it man, 1gpw is when you know you've got a near perfect grow. There are so many factors that come into it but if you get a proper reflector it will spread 600W of light out over a much larger usable area that most of us use. Within that space you could get a heavy yielding strain and cram a tonne of plants into a SOG style so you've just got a mass of donkey dick colas lol. With that comes greater risk though which is what stops people like myself doing SOG. The people who grow bushes and get 1gpw, now that is insane!


----------



## djfloms (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been reading your posts since day 1, and I just wanted to say two things:
1.) Thank you for sharing your grow, it's hard to update and keep track of everything and i have a small grow in comparison, but i cant imagine how you do it. Good job!!!

3.) Thank you for all the new tricks and tips that i learned from reading your posts.


----------



## Allister (Feb 4, 2011)

djfloms said:


> I have been reading your posts since day 1, and I just wanted to say two things:
> 1.) Thank you for sharing your grow, it's hard to update and keep track of everything and i have a small grow in comparison, but i cant imagine how you do it. Good job!!!
> 
> 3.) Thank you for all the new tricks and tips that i learned from reading your posts.


I completely second that! By watching how you do it, I can hopefully modify some of what you do to increase my yield as well as my knowledge about my favorite plant!


----------



## bigmindhack (Feb 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Tell me about it man, 1gpw is when you know you've got a near perfect grow. There are so many factors that come into it but if you get a proper reflector it will spread 600W of light out over a much larger usable area that most of us use. Within that space you could get a heavy yielding strain and cram a tonne of plants into a SOG style so you've just got a mass of donkey dick colas lol. With that comes greater risk though which is what stops people like myself doing SOG. The people who grow bushes and get 1gpw, now that is insane!


As someone who just grew bushes (trees actually, ugh) is and trying sog next go around, what exactly is scary about the idea of sea of green to you? I am very excited for donkey dick colas as far as the eye can see.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 6, 2011)

bigmindhack said:


> As someone who just grew bushes (trees actually, ugh) is and trying sog next go around, what exactly is scary about the idea of sea of green to you? I am very excited for donkey dick colas as far as the eye can see.


We're not allowed to talk about this in this thread so I'll PM you. Good vibes only, lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2011)

djfloms said:


> I have been reading your posts since day 1, and I just wanted to say two things:
> 1.) Thank you for sharing your grow, it's hard to update and keep track of everything and i have a small grow in comparison, but i cant imagine how you do it. Good job!!!
> 
> 3.) Thank you for all the new tricks and tips that i learned from reading your posts.


Thanks, that's very kind of you.  




Pictures coming later tonight, been a little bit busy just staying alive lol................ Currently Week 7 starts for 3000w of plants tomorrow, and week 3 starts tomorrow for 4000 watts of the grapefruit diesels. We started with 6000w worth of them, and after males have 4000w left. I was expecting 3000w worth of ladies for it, so an extra entire light (+4 extras) is kinda nice!


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> We're not allowed to talk about this in this thread so I'll PM you. Good vibes only, lol.


Thanks  SOG stuff belongs in their own thread indeed.............. I'll just say quickly, that regardless of *anything* on SOG techniques, most people wont do it in a commercial environment because of the USA Governments stance on "99 plants or more" being a mandatory minimum sentence.......................


----------



## djfloms (Feb 6, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks, that's very kind of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures coming later tonight, been a little bit busy just staying alive lol................ Currently Week 7 starts for 3000w of plants tomorrow, and week 3 starts tomorrow for 4000 watts of the grapefruit diesels. We started with 6000w worth of them, and after males have 4000w left. I was expecting 3000w worth of ladies for it, so an extra entire light (+4 extras) is kinda nice!


No problem.
I do have one question though, do you use any type of software or "logs" to keep track of your op? If so any advice?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for the grapefruit flowers


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 6, 2011)

and people like you *disgust* me...not discuss. grow up little boy, take that immature rant somewhere else.


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 6, 2011)

lay off the crack little guy


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 6, 2011)

I think a "u mad" jpg would fit in real nicely here.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2011)

I cant figure out what the last 3 posts were about, sounds like someone made a nasty gram and a mod deleted it or something. Probably the same guy who PM's me every few days telling me how much I suck.  Kinda funny anyhow lol


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 6, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I cant figure out what the last 3 posts were about, sounds like someone made a nasty gram and a mod deleted it or something. Probably the same guy who PM's me every few days telling me how much I suck.  Kinda funny anyhow lol


THANK YOU!!! I thought I was the only one who was all "wtf are they talking about?!?!"


----------



## LuciferX (Feb 6, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I cant figure out what the last 3 posts were about, sounds like someone made a nasty gram and a mod deleted it or something. Probably the same guy who PM's me every few days telling me how much I suck.  Kinda funny anyhow lol


You didn't miss anything, just some internet gangster who forgot to take his meds


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 6, 2011)

Would really like to see the washing machine hash


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 6, 2011)

he called you some names kitty, and said you discuss him lol. just the ramblings of a mad man..


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 6, 2011)

Some guys just can't handle getting shown up by a woman.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2011)

Short Bus said:


> Some guys just can't handle getting shown up by a woman.


in his defense, there *are* two of us that work the grow =) =) =)

I'm playing StarCraft II on the laptop while yawning at the superbowl. Fergie looks old.


----------



## themda (Feb 6, 2011)

wow great thread and pictures keep it up


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 7, 2011)

Any new pics of the 2nd and 3rd flower rooms? Oya i was meaning to ask this sooner, i know you said that most commercial grows wont do a sog because of plant count, what about a scrog?


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea, packers won, lmao sorry kitty,
had to get that in there...

great grow by the way, amazing outcome.
i did post due everyone already took my words.
so i guess you can say i was speechless. lmfao




researchkitty said:


> in his defense, there *are* two of us that work the grow =) =) =)
> 
> I'm playing StarCraft II on the laptop while yawning at the superbowl. Fergie looks old.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 7, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> Any new pics of the 2nd and 3rd flower rooms? Oya i was meaning to ask this sooner, i know you said that most commercial grows wont do a sog because of plant count, what about a scrog?


If you cant figure out a typo, the world has no hope for you. 

Pictures coming when I get them. If there's nothing terribly exciting to show, I wont keep spending a half hour updating the site with pictures of the same shit everyone already saw. OOH THE PLANT IS 3 INCHEZ TALLER LOLZ, nah that's OK.  Pictures for progress, till then.............


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 7, 2011)

CultivationArt said:


> Yea, packers won, lmao sorry kitty,
> had to get that in there...
> 
> great grow by the way, amazing outcome.
> ...


The Superbowl was boring............ I heard something about a football game too, not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Short Bus (Feb 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> in his defense, there *are* two of us that work the grow =) =) =)
> 
> I'm playing StarCraft II on the laptop while yawning at the superbowl. Fergie looks old.


Totally, not trying to take anything away from Senor Kitty. Just that the feminine half of your team has been the "face" of the op in this thread, that's all. Much respect to you both. Oh yeah, I think Fergie is old. I remember her getting old a few years ago, come to think of it...


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 7, 2011)

mr kitty here - i dont do shit hahaha


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats why ther are no little kitties


----------



## xivex (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Thats why ther are no little kitties


LMAO!  +REP for the Humor if it lets me!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Thats why ther are no little kitties


In the business we call them _kittens_


----------



## knottehbetseh (Feb 8, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> FINAL first harvest weight: 2lbz 11oz. That's the weight after everything is trimmed, manicured, dryed and packaged. For 4000w of lights, and plants of extremely different sizes (some 4' tall some 10" tall) I'm moderately happy with those results. The real test will be on the next harvest (21st of February) with 3000w lights of even canopy with no stressed, moved, or problematic plants. Then I hope the weight from the 2nd harvest eventually increases as time goes on from dialing in everything a little better too.


sweet jeezus sis! congrats!


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 8, 2011)

knottehbetseh said:


> sweet jeezus sis! congrats!


So...where's your undie avatar???


----------



## pistoria2001 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read this entire thing over the last couple days. Everything looks great, it's interesting watching it all come together with the pictures. Plus it's obvious that you've been envisioning this for a while and it's cool to see someone creating something that was previously just an idea. After managing to read all 63 pages I only have one question....how deep is the lake? Yes I know, that isn't happening right now and there was some problems discussing it before, but I'm curious. Beyond that, have you ever considered doing any type of geothermal cooling? Have you considered how lucky you would be if you had an artesian spring near you? 

I know the cooling thing is not where this journal is at right now but I really do hope I remember to make it back here when you start discussing it again.


----------



## absolute0 (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome Setup, I wish I could have something of the scale. I throughly enjoy growing, wish it were a full time job for me. 

I love seeing that shelf full of ballasts, that was awesome looking. *DROOLS*

+REP to ya for the awesome large scale grow and for having the balls to post that on here to share.


----------



## knottehbetseh (Feb 10, 2011)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> So...where's your undie avatar???


why do you want a pic of me in my undies? cuz trust me i am not as adorable as my siblings. but i have the most amazing set of dreadlocks!!!!!


----------



## jwop (Feb 10, 2011)

no racism ... but white girls with dreads are so beautiful to me for some reason


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 10, 2011)

jwop said:


> no racism ... but white girls with dreads are so beautiful to me for some reason


Valentines Day is coming, send her some roses!







Quick room upate, flower room A is back in action with 4000 watts of lights on in there now, just began week 1 on Tuesday. Flower Room B is at week 7 for 3000w worth, and 4000w of additional grapefruit diesels stayed female rather than 3000w that was expected, so yay! Those are on week 3. Also finally started clipping clones from mommies.

I took pictures a week ago and just hadnt uploaded them, so I'll post those and then new ones right after to maintain chronological order =) Sorry pictures take so long, it was a lot of work with that and some other things going on every day =)


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 10, 2011)

nice job.. gave me some great ideas thanks !


----------



## knottehbetseh (Feb 10, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Valentines Day is coming, send her some roses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hobart (Feb 11, 2011)

Lovely Grow! Ummm when can I move in?
And Fergie has man hands...


----------



## Majesta (Feb 11, 2011)

my question is, where you got enough balls to show a so much masive grow on the internet ?
i mean, how can you be sure that the feds aint do knock knock next friday morning ?
but, big props for a so massive grow, and have it to show us !!


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol he said balls ! Because its a "commercial grow " for patients .,but over 100 plants can catch some attention .


----------



## Allister (Feb 11, 2011)

Majesta said:


> my question is, where you got enough balls to show a so much masive grow on the internet ?
> i mean, how can you be sure that the feds aint do knock knock next friday morning ?
> but, big props for a so massive grow, and have it to show us !!


Your very first post on this forum and you are going to smack talk one of the best grow ops on here? Go home little one before you get the heavy handed bitch slap.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Majesta said:


> my question is, where you got enough balls to show a so much masive grow on the internet ?
> i mean, how can you be sure that the feds aint do knock knock next friday morning ?
> but, big props for a so massive grow, and have it to show us !!


 Not a good start bro. First post and this is it, c'mon man show some respect. She is willing to show it off she has clearly stated she doesn't live in our crazy ass country that prosecute's people for growing marijuana.

Worry about your own problems you will get a lot further in life.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Im subbed on this ride kitty


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Majesta said:


> my question is, where you got enough balls to show a so much masive grow on the internet ?
> i mean, how can you be sure that the feds aint do knock knock next friday morning ?
> but, big props for a so massive grow, and have it to show us !!


It should be where does she get enough ovaries.......


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 11, 2011)

My grow isnt big. That's what's really interesting. My grow is big for rollitup.org -- we cater to mostly smaller growers here. Try checking out thcfarmer.com. You wanna see some big grow ops?  They have guys who say "Here's 60 1000w HPS's in this room, and in the other room another 60 HPs bulbs but in vertical instead". THAT forum is for HUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE grows. The problem is I cant really help anyone there, I have no advice or things to help with. At least here I enjoy some time posting when others have problems with their grows............ Never been a big forum poster unless the content of most of my posts are useful.

I also truly, truly believe that no government agency is monitoring our grows on message boards with the intent to prosecute through investigation. I believe it helps them understand what we do and what to expect when they DO find a grow op, though! The thing is in order for them to find out who I am, they'd have to subpoena Rollitup (the site owner) who is in Canada, not the USA, and he'd have to send them IP addresses. When they get those IP's they would see I sign in through an anonymous proxy which cant be traced anyhow. The only real fuckup would be to take a picture of a box with a shipping label on it and let the world know where you live I guess. 

Either way, illegal or whatever, keep the morals at the door, this site is for growing pot and learning. Cant yell at me because I have more plants than you, its the equivilent of the camaro yelling at the corvette owners because they think they are snobs.   



I PROMISE new pictures by the end of the day.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 11, 2011)

people need to learn to be grateful smh... nice thread research, can't wait for the update.


----------



## Allister (Feb 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> My grow isnt big. That's what's really interesting. My grow is big for rollitup.org -- we cater to mostly smaller growers here. Try checking out thcfarmer.com. You wanna see some big grow ops?  They have guys who say "Here's 60 1000w HPS's in this room, and in the other room another 60 HPs bulbs but in vertical instead". THAT forum is for HUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE grows. The problem is I cant really help anyone there, I have no advice or things to help with. At least here I enjoy some time posting when others have problems with their grows............ Never been a big forum poster unless the content of most of my posts are useful.
> 
> I also truly, truly believe that no government agency is monitoring our grows on message boards with the intent to prosecute through investigation. I believe it helps them understand what we do and what to expect when they DO find a grow op, though! The thing is in order for them to find out who I am, they'd have to subpoena Rollitup (the site owner) who is in Canada, not the USA, and he'd have to send them IP addresses. When they get those IP's they would see I sign in through an anonymous proxy which cant be traced anyhow. The only real fuckup would be to take a picture of a box with a shipping label on it and let the world know where you live I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

i love the way you handle people kitty....shut them right down at the door lol. but dont worry, the hate is just brewing from jealousy 

cant wait for the photo update. should be a good one.


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea id have to agree, a buddy in my op is in another as well. cant even decribe how big it is. they vend 2 collectives for 90% of the meds. dude know whats up. Fuckin hippys man lol. everyone one needs one. 

oh and internet networking, is not valid for probabale cause, so no raid would ever happen. just never put your face on here.
i promise your safe. feds can have all the fun reading through the entire thread. but they cant do shit.


+ shes in canada.

iv heard ops getting as big as 4 houses. 1000s of plants.
but personally this is the biggest iv seen. lovin it kitty.

keep up the great work




researchkitty said:


> My grow isnt big. That's what's really interesting. My grow is big for rollitup.org -- we cater to mostly smaller growers here. Try checking out thcfarmer.com. You wanna see some big grow ops?  They have guys who say "Here's 60 1000w HPS's in this room, and in the other room another 60 HPs bulbs but in vertical instead". THAT forum is for HUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE grows. The problem is I cant really help anyone there, I have no advice or things to help with. At least here I enjoy some time posting when others have problems with their grows............ Never been a big forum poster unless the content of most of my posts are useful.
> 
> I also truly, truly believe that no government agency is monitoring our grows on message boards with the intent to prosecute through investigation. I believe it helps them understand what we do and what to expect when they DO find a grow op, though! The thing is in order for them to find out who I am, they'd have to subpoena Rollitup (the site owner) who is in Canada, not the USA, and he'd have to send them IP addresses. When they get those IP's they would see I sign in through an anonymous proxy which cant be traced anyhow. The only real fuckup would be to take a picture of a box with a shipping label on it and let the world know where you live I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I PROMISE new pictures by the end of the day.


Promises, Promises!


----------



## Majesta (Feb 11, 2011)

Allister said:


> Your very first post on this forum and you are going to smack talk one of the best grow ops on here? Go home little one before you get the heavy handed bitch slap.


Do not confuse, i give so much props for a so well done setup.
but i find so much risk to get busted.... no ?
its maybe the first post on this account, but i was member of this forum 4year ago (Jun 2007) , got props for a masive cfl grow (almost the first one) and i have moved somewhere.



CultivationArt said:


> Yea id have to agree, a buddy in my op is in another as well. cant even decribe how big it is. they vend 2 collectives for 90% of the meds. dude know whats up. Fuckin hippys man lol. everyone one needs one.
> 
> oh and internet networking, is not valid for probabale cause, so no raid would ever happen. just never put your face on here.
> i promise your safe. feds can have all the fun reading through the entire thread. but they cant do shit.
> ...



are you said the feds cant track a post from a forum ?
why you said + shes from canada ?




well im back and congrats for the grow kittie !


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 11, 2011)

huh??? yea she is from canada

and no they cant track it. that apealable in court.
case dismissale by dej due illegle search and seizer
trust me 




Majesta said:


> Do not confuse, i give so much props for a so well done setup.
> but i find so much risk to get busted.... no ?
> its maybe the first post on this account, but i was member of this forum 4year ago (Jun 2007) , got props for a masive cfl grow (almost the first one) and i have moved somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 11, 2011)

Feds generally dont have jurisdiction in Canada. We're kinda like, well, another COUNTRY.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! here is a video to make you laugh a bit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8 after all that hard work a good laugh should bring you back to the present moment.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 11, 2011)

lol @ youtube vid, my sister skyped that to me this morning too =) I love how it beat the church plate!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

lmao at the video...thats awesome that 8 people said joint lol. joint was the first thing i thought of too..


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 11, 2011)

me too, but a friend i had over and a couple other people thought of 'cold' guess they don't pass their joints


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 12, 2011)

Excited to seee some more updatedd pic's kitty!!

Man i love our country!


----------



## 420Marine (Feb 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> My grow isnt big. That's what's really interesting. My grow is big for rollitup.org -- we cater to mostly smaller growers here. Try checking out thcfarmer.com. You wanna see some big grow ops?  They have guys who say "Here's 60 1000w HPS's in this room, and in the other room another 60 HPs bulbs but in vertical instead". THAT forum is for HUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE grows. The problem is I cant really help anyone there, I have no advice or things to help with. At least here I enjoy some time posting when others have problems with their grows............ Never been a big forum poster unless the content of most of my posts are useful.
> 
> I also truly, truly believe that no government agency is monitoring our grows on message boards with the intent to prosecute through investigation. I believe it helps them understand what we do and what to expect when they DO find a grow op, though! The thing is in order for them to find out who I am, they'd have to subpoena Rollitup (the site owner) who is in Canada, not the USA, and he'd have to send them IP addresses. When they get those IP's they would see I sign in through an anonymous proxy which cant be traced anyhow. The only real fuckup would be to take a picture of a box with a shipping label on it and let the world know where you live I guess.
> 
> ...



I really think you deserve some more rep kitty..you are pure class all the way...looking forward to the updates


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 12, 2011)

yea, i was refering to us, 

and all ment about canada was grows get fucking huge there. 




researchkitty said:


> Feds generally dont have jurisdiction in Canada. We're kinda like, well, another COUNTRY.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Feb 12, 2011)

Kitty you have a beautiful grow just wanted to say. I also use Humboldt nutes and love them and with them givin that kind of service I am ok with payin that little extra.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 12, 2011)

Although there's no way I can read all 66 pgs catch up at this point I will be following from here on out.

I want to simply give you props on a truly impressive grow and I think I am in love


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 12, 2011)

Growers have got some balls nowadays, hats off to you kitty back in the day people would not post these big ops on the net. Now I see grows posted as big as mine eeeeek! I'm still to paranoid to post my current grow, I'm a big fan of the ebb and flows. The new monster system rocks, you can grow some hydro trees with them!


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2011)

I've slacked on photos the last week, I'll do better, I promise. To make up for it Mr Kitty made me enter the girls of riu 2011 thread, so hope that made up for it lol






#32 - The power panel is getting more used.  11,000 watts in flower and 1,495 watts in veg.



---------- VEG ROOM -------------







#33 - Bunch more seedlings and on the left a bunch of clones from our mothers.








#34 - Veg moved to another room, it was too cramped in the other room. Plant quality was tougher to keep at top notch and air circulation was too poor.








#35 - We built a wooden frame from 2x4's, total cost $8.20 with tax.








#36 - 55 gallon rez which fills the table is connected unconventionally, one red dial turns on the hose from the rez, the other one fills the tray. That way I can water top down when they are fresh transplants from seeds/clones, and flood from the bottom in addition or instead of.








#37 - The nutrient solution drains to this bucket under the table, which then pumps it back to the blue 55 gallon rez.








#38 - Not much here right now because we just moved a bunch to Flower Room A for Harvest #4



------ FLOWER ROOM A --------------






#39 - Back row and front right are setup as 12 buckets per 1000w. The front left is 16 plants per 1000w. I want to see if 12 make as much as 16, and vice versa. My lazy ass still hasnt done the ventilation, but the temps are still perfect. I'll get it done when a new Vortex 8" gets here.








#40 - So to clarify, this is Flower Room A/Harvest #4

-------------- WATER ROOM ------------------






#41 This is how I setup the old Ebb Controller Buckets. I didnt like them.








#42 - This is how I setup the new Ebb Controller Buckets. Instead of tapping in with 5 holes at the bottom, the water goes to the outside of the bucket first. It waters the plants about twice as fast now, and there's a lot less "stop and go" when the bucket gets full waiting to drain. I'd recommend this upgrade to everyone.

------------------ ENTERING FLOWER ROOM B -----------






#43 - mrduke got me on a purple max additive kick. I bought SnowStorm Ultra which is Purple Max + SnowStorm. I foliar it at 10mL/gallon and sprayed a few plants last week. They felt notably plumper, so I foliar sprayed all of them in Flower Room B/Harvest #2.








#44 - The top right ventilation setup is the same as the one on the left. All have a filter, fan, then ventilation ducting. The one on the left hangs from the ceiling by ropes and cables. The one on the right is screwed into the ceiling.

The one on the left makes no noise.

The one on the right buzzes and rattles and hums. Time to fix the one on the right. 








#45 - Flower A's plants. First row and second rows are on week 3 (Harvest #3). Back row is week 7 (Harvest #2).








#46 - Grapefruit Diesel, week 3.








#47 - Grapefruit Diesel, week 3.








#48 - Grapefruit Diesel, week 3.








#49 - Grapefruit Diesel, week 3.








#50 - Grapefruit Diesel, week 3.








#51 - Week 7 (all of the rest are week 7 )








#52








#53








#54








#55








#56








#57








#58








#59








#60



All in all, 172 plants are flowering right now. Yay. 


That's all everyone! Thanks for the continued bumps, likes, stars, rep, kind words, and even the trolls who stop by and say "fuck off!" from time to time.   

kitty


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 12, 2011)

What nutrient concentrations are you running kitty?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> What nutrient concentrations are you running kitty?


Chart is pictured a bunch in the pictures, not sure what page or post # though. On the top of the chart you'll see #'s written in for the weeks. Flower is 900-1800ppm, veg I usually stay around 500ppm. Noticing some yellowing and nutrient burn in veg though, and think I might have to kick it back a little.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool, I never use the recommended amount always end up burnt or deficient. You are using humbolt nutrients I see, some of their products like Verde contain absurd amounts of nitrogen. You may find it easier to dump their additives, from what I can see from your pictures most of the plants are suffering from over nitrification, it's what causes the dark green curled leaves crispy around he edges. Sometimes PPM measurements can be deceiving.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Cool, I never use the recommended amount always end up burnt or deficient. You are using humbolt nutrients I see, some of their products like Verde contain absurd amounts of nitrogen. You may find it easier to dump their additives, from what I can see from your pictures most of the plants are suffering from over nitrification, it's what causes the dark green curled leaves crispy around he edges. Sometimes PPM measurements can be deceiving.


What I was seeing was more of that in Veg than in flower...... I dont use the Verde for feeding, just for foliar spray. What are good ways to the nitrogen knowing I'm working just a straight up feed chart? I always rely on the manfuacturer to mix em and recommend the right levels................... Worked for this long anyway lol....   Thanks!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 12, 2011)

The leaves tell all  overnitrification starts with a slight leaf deformity and evolves into the cupped/Burnt leaves. Your plants are on the smaller end of the spectrum so their feeding requirement especially in veg under less intense lighting probably require considerably leas than what the manufacturer recommends. Give it a try on just a few of the hundreds of plants you've got there. Stop the Verde and lower your nutrient strength I promise you will be happy with the results.


----------



## farmboss (Feb 13, 2011)

snowstorm works just fine directly added to water, nutes, res, soil, etc.. (though apparently not good for airstones cause it makes algae)

near immidiate effects.


----------



## asdf1 (Feb 15, 2011)

i watched your shroom grow and now im watching this. You RULE! you are truly living the dream of every guy (or girl) here..... why is it that the growing world seems so dominated by men... go figure. Keep it up kitty!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Feb 15, 2011)

well been scribed awhile lurking around, great setup + rep for sure... only a few question how much do you have into buckets? arnt you worried about light penetration with white buckets?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 15, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> well been scribed awhile lurking around, great setup + rep for sure... only a few question how much do you have into buckets? arnt you worried about light penetration with white buckets?


Thanks....... I dont know what I have into buckets, but for each "six pack" (which is 12 buckets, 25' of tubing, and a bunch of t's and grommets) that is about $60 shipped. Then x however many there are..... I've run black, white, yellow, red, all buckets always are fine. Light and algae is never a problem...........


----------



## phyzix (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn it looks like you got sent more seeds than me 


post 666


----------



## Allister (Feb 15, 2011)

Wooo Hoooo Post 667, The Neighbor of the Beast!!! LOL

Closest I could come to the "Devil Fingers"!!


----------



## dick smack (Feb 16, 2011)

hey kitty much props for this entire grow you have going on. you really make it apparent just how much work and dedication goes into your product. I was wondering about your mushroom operation though? You still got that going on? I know when I first started following this you had a pretty good setup going on but I don't wanna go back and find which page it was on. anyway i was just curious to see how that was going. cheers.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 16, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Chart is pictured a bunch in the pictures, not sure what page or post # though. On the top of the chart you'll see #'s written in for the weeks. Flower is 900-1800ppm, veg I usually stay around 500ppm. Noticing some yellowing and nutrient burn in veg though, and think I might have to kick it back a little.


Hi there miss kitty, I think NG has some good advice to try it on a couple plants and see how it works out for you(1800 seems crazy high to me, but I am not super familiar with this style of growing), I know what you mean about if it ain't broke don't fix it, but looks like you could spare a plant or two if you wanted, LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 16, 2011)

I've discontinued the foliar in veg for now, ppm was never an issue for Humbold in the last 2 years of using them, and Verde is new to the mix, so we'll see how it goes. The leaves already look better.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet good to hear kitty!


----------



## shotfun (Feb 16, 2011)

ok ....two things. first one has to do with all you guys talking about busts and what not. be careful about what you shoot your images with. some devices will give location in the exif data. cells and other enabled devices. i sent an image to my buddy and he saved it to his device and it showed the location of the image. so careful on that. and the second issue is the deal with humboldt nutes customer service....thats rad. emerald triangle sent me a ton of stuff and shirts and bonus stuff because i called them about some additive that had some mold in it. its great when an outfit stands behind their gear after its left the store. good luck on your endeavor


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking awesome over there... clever use of the zip ties with the carbon filters/board 

I think i'm going to use bungee cord to hang mine


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 16, 2011)

shotfun said:


> ok ....two things. first one has to do with all you guys talking about busts and what not. be careful about what you shoot your images with. some devices will give location in the exif data. cells and other enabled devices. i sent an image to my buddy and he saved it to his device and it showed the location of the image. so careful on that. and the second issue is the deal with humboldt nutes customer service....thats rad. emerald triangle sent me a ton of stuff and shirts and bonus stuff because i called them about some additive that had some mold in it. its great when an outfit stands behind their gear after its left the store. good luck on your endeavor


Good advice on the cameras. My camera is some piece of crap from 2005, doesnt store any location data nor data about anything other than the time. Plus, rollitup's image processor *should* now strip all of the meta data but many sites wont! Some even feature the preservation of it like flickr.



Sr. Verde said:


> Looking awesome over there... clever use of the zip ties with the carbon filters/board
> 
> I think i'm going to use bungee cord to hang mine


Thanks  These ties are VERY strong. Impossible for the carbon filters weight to break it. I know because I hung em from the ceiling and it held my weight (113 lbs) as long as I could grab them with my fists!  We have another 8" Vortex (700cfm or so I think) on the way, that'll be for Flower A's ventilation. I'll re-do the first fans install then so that all three total are hanging like that.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

I love zip ties


----------



## Allister (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn.... that would be like gettin' with a porcupine!! LOL


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo kitty the grow is looking sweet! What kind of numbers are you expecting for harvest?


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got done reading this thread. Great work Kitty (and Mr. K).
More pictures like this would really helpful...

View attachment 1445225

subbed


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 16, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Yo kitty the grow is looking sweet! What kind of numbers are you expecting for harvest?


No clue! The first harvest was 4000w for 2 lbs 11 oz, but those plants had a loooooooooooooot of issues, it was just a 'lets get it going now' harvest. The new plants with 44 or so under 3000w of lights that get harvested on the 21st I hope would yield around 4-5 lbs. It'd be nice, but I also dont have co2. We'll see how it goes soon!


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> No clue! The first harvest was 4000w for 2 lbs 11 oz, but those plants had a loooooooooooooot of issues, it was just a 'lets get it going now' harvest. The new plants with 44 or so under 3000w of lights that get harvested on the 21st I hope would yield around 4-5 lbs. It'd be nice, but I also dont have co2. We'll see how it goes soon!


Sounds good  Looks like you have most of the kinks worked out now too...best of luck to you, I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Feb 18, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> No clue! The first harvest was 4000w for 2 lbs 11 oz, but those plants had a loooooooooooooot of issues, it was just a 'lets get it going now' harvest. The new plants with 44 or so under 3000w of lights that get harvested on the 21st I hope would yield around 4-5 lbs. It'd be nice, but I also dont have co2. We'll see how it goes soon!


 so first are you going to be adding co2? Now onto a different topic I just started DWC and have some vegging right now but i noticed the other day a ring around the bucket of hyroton dust, was wondering if this is normal? or did i just not wash it enough?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 18, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> so first are you going to be adding co2? Now onto a different topic I just started DWC and have some vegging right now but i noticed the other day a ring around the bucket of hyroton dust, was wondering if this is normal? or did i just not wash it enough?


When I add water cooling to the lights I will add co2 around the same time.

If you have Hydroton "dust", then you have "dirty" Hydroton. It isnt really "dirty" as it is just parts of the clay pellets crumblihg apart and making "dust". Rinse it and clean it, you didnt do a good 'nuff job the first time around. It takes me two rinses to clean "used" Hydroton, and three or four to clean "new" Hydroton because its just been dry and dusty the entire way from Germany to Canada. Once its wet and being used it doesnt really get that dusty or dirty, but still clean every harvest with a tiny bit of bleach (1-2ml / gallon to rinse out the first time) and a little FloraKleen on secondary rinses.


----------



## Majesta (Feb 18, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> When I add water cooling to the lights I will add co2 around the same time.
> 
> If you have Hydroton "dust", then you have "dirty" Hydroton. It isnt really "dirty" as it is just parts of the clay pellets crumblihg apart and making "dust". Rinse it and clean it, you didnt do a good 'nuff job the first time around. It takes me two rinses to clean "used" Hydroton, and three or four to clean "new" Hydroton because its just been dry and dusty the entire way from Germany to Canada. Once its wet and being used it doesnt really get that dusty or dirty, but still clean every harvest with a tiny bit of bleach (1-2ml / gallon to rinse out the first time) and a little FloraKleen on secondary rinses.


its fun to see im not the only one to get brown walter color after a grow cleanup.

do the hydroton gonna lost all his coating after a long period of use ?


----------



## CultivationArt (Feb 18, 2011)

iv always changed it, but idk. it possible, mine seem smaller after harvest, and im cleaning netties out.
like from a marble to a rock lol


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 18, 2011)

After each harvest, the Hydroton isnt really dirty usually. The last week of the flush with just water and Royal Flush makes the rocks clean up clear water for the most part. I've *never* seen a reason to replace hydroton, its meant to be re-usable. Since its baked as just clay, there isnt really a coating or anything that goes away over time. Its just a clay pebble. As long as ph and ppm are maintained and the rocks are clean to begin with, they'll last for years............


----------



## Majesta (Feb 18, 2011)

i mean coating because when y snap a hydroton, you see its black inside, so i was thinking that was a coating.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 19, 2011)

love this grow kitty u inspire me i have been here watching from the beggining and will follow till the end if u ever decide to end it lol dont you just love canada i know i do all i can say is wow and you and mr kitty seem like me and my wife just chilled back canadians who love natural mother natures medicine rock out with your cock out kitty RESPECT


----------



## streets (Feb 19, 2011)

hey kitty, how far away do you set your lights in flowering?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 19, 2011)

Majesta said:


> i mean coating because when y snap a hydroton, you see its black inside, so i was thinking that was a coating.


Everyone calls Hydroton clay pellets, its really a shale. From Wikipedia: "Shale is a fine-grained, clastic sedimentary rock composed of mud that is a mix of flakes of clay minerals and tiny fragments (silt-sized particles) of other minerals, especially quartz and calcite. The ratio of clay to other minerals is variable.[1] Shale is characterized by breaks along thin laminae or parallel layering or bedding less than one centimeter in thickness, called fissility.[1] Mudstones, on the other hand, are similar in composition but do not show the fissility." ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shale ).

The clay is pelletized and then fired in a kiln. The kiln firing is what changes the outer color, the inside is the same material as the outside. The reason the outside half of the shell is fired, is to create extra pores and make it a solid 'piece'. The inside isnt porous as much, or heated thoroughly so its a different color and texture.

I referenced another poster in another thread here as an idiot for continuing to push using granite instead of Hydroton. I think everyone who doesnt look into it assumes its a rock, but it isnt, hence it works. Any fashion of a granite replacement has no pores. Sure, its not a smooth surface, but it aint porous at all! They are ganging up on me in there its kinda funny. They say I have attitude that if someone does it another way that I beat em up. Thats not really true, I beat em up if they do it in a way that sacrifices yield for trying to be bill nye the science guy in the grow room with no experience at it.  Let em try to hack ebb & grow, they fail, we win with Hydroton.  



ledgrowing said:


> love this grow kitty u inspire me i have been here watching from the beggining and will follow till the end if u ever decide to end it lol dont you just love canada i know i do all i can say is wow and you and mr kitty seem like me and my wife just chilled back canadians who love natural mother natures medicine rock out with your cock out kitty RESPECT


Thanks   



streets said:


> hey kitty, how far away do you set your lights in flowering?


As low as the heat will allow. I generally leave them a little higher when beginning flowering, for no more reason than not to give them "all" the light at once, lower em over the course of a few days.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 21, 2011)

Harvest day...................................... Got 42 plants to chop today................. Back in a bit!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

wow...that sounds like a lot of work, especially the trimming. just you and the hubby do all that or do you have help?

enjoy chopping down all those pretty ladies, thats always my favorite part of growing them.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 21, 2011)

if you need a trimmer i know a few girls out in bc who travel


----------



## phyzix (Feb 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Harvest day...................................... Got 42 plants to chop today................. Back in a bit!


By hand? I can do maybe 5-6 plants in a day...


----------



## coonword (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet cant wait to see this harvest update!


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 24, 2011)

Right on big harvest !


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like someone's been busy..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

I used hydro-tron years ago and what I remember most is it's like trying to keep 100 three year old kids in one spot, good luck, marbles all over the place, a big pain in the ass. So I am giving RDWC a try and what I did was poured it into a mesh laundry bag and dropped it into the washing machine. The pumps in them are very forgiving and all the little stuff goes throught the bag and out the drain. I always use the extra rinse and the stuff comes out spotless. I put bleach in the softer despencer so they get it twice, wash and rinse #1. Added bonus is all the small stuff is gone, so it don't fall through the basket. You can always use a laundry mat. LOL

Great job Kitty FYI I get 1400 to 1600g with 40 plants under 2K in organic soil with co2 @ 1800ppm (I know should be 1500ppm I have my reason) I just water them. In the rooms without co2 I get 25% less. Money wise I should have co2 in all the rooms but I need to keep the electric cost reasonable. don't want to attract any attention. Co2 + heat = AC = $$$

This is 1 week before chop no Co2.


----------



## Majesta (Feb 24, 2011)

laudry mat ? i could pay to see this one ! LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 24, 2011)

My plants arent huge, so each one takes about 30 minutes to trim and hang. Its pretty quick. I had 2 others helping with this harvest, so it was very fast (and done). I didnt snag any harvest pictures, but will be taking them from the dried finished plants tonight or tomorrow morning.

Still waiting for plants in veg to get bigger right now 3000w of lights are off waiting for more pre-vegged plants............ Did manage to harvest about 5g of pollen from a few of the males we plucked so that'll help for making new seeds later.


----------



## theinhibitor (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey kitty!
Im new to this site and I must say your op is amazing! Your op is definately something I will unfortunately never be able to do.
Im just starting to grow indoors in a micro hydroponic unit. Since im an electrical engineering major, im making my unit almost completely self contained with a wireless PIC32 board that will let me remotely control the height of my lamp, air intake, and feeding times and such.
Im very envious of your "800 grapefruit diesel seeds". I have like 15 seeds total :/


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 25, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Hey kitty!
> Im new to this site and I must say your op is amazing! Your op is definately something I will unfortunately never be able to do.
> Im just starting to grow indoors in a micro hydroponic unit. Since im an electrical engineering major, im making my unit almost completely self contained with a wireless PIC32 board that will let me remotely control the height of my lamp, air intake, and feeding times and such.
> Im very envious of your "800 grapefruit diesel seeds". I have like 15 seeds total :/


 Shit man hook me up with a automated setup, what kind of light you going to use?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 25, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Hey kitty!
> Im new to this site and I must say your op is amazing! Your op is definately something I will unfortunately never be able to do.
> Im just starting to grow indoors in a micro hydroponic unit. Since im an electrical engineering major, im making my unit almost completely self contained with a wireless PIC32 board that will let me remotely control the height of my lamp, air intake, and feeding times and such.
> Im very envious of your "800 grapefruit diesel seeds". I have like 15 seeds total :/


Sounds pretty awesome. Check out the attitude deal for March 20th, you can get a lot of nice seeds for cheap to expand your horizons.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

you mean the March 4th promo at attitude?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 25, 2011)

My bad if I posted it wrong, it's on the website. 

Back on topic...let's get some pictures!


----------



## theinhibitor (Feb 25, 2011)

Probably HPS (400 W) since its the most versatile. It will be mounted on a ballast with a movable chain to lower and raise it when needed. 
The funny thing is, simple semi-automated systems are pretty easy to make nowadays with the availability and resources of programmable boards like the Arduino. Im basically using a board I had from a robotics competition. Most of the stuff I'm going to leave (like the photodiodes and temp sensors). Just need to add a camera and IR led so I can always see the plants .

Sorry for taking over the thread for a page .

I agree with phyzix. Moar pics plz !!


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Two goofy things:

1.) Timer failure, lights were on for 24 hours. We'll see how bad that fucks stuff up. The timer is totally dead, blank screen and all, so it just left everything in the "on" mode. Why dont the MLC-16X controllers (or all of them) include a built in timer? So stupid to have to use a separate one on a 120v trigger cord.

2.) Digital camera pictures are toast, the SD card is unreadable in three computers. I grabbed a new one at walmart this morning ($5.99, man they are cheap now!), but no pictures of the last harvest are going to be up.

Shit. 






On the Arduino note, its a cool platform, but expensive!!


----------



## MediMary (Feb 26, 2011)

bummer, but could be worse


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Ya, I figure report the accomplishments and the defeats all in the thread, trying to keep it as real of a journal as possible with all the pitfalls and the fun at the same time =) I've never had a timer failure like this, so I've no clue what the "damages are"................ 8 lights are flowering right now.


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you will be ok from the timer failure. Now if it was more than 2 days to a week or more then there may serious issues


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think you'll be ok kitty. ive read a few posts on here about people's lights staying on for 3 or 4 days and it didnt noticeably effect the plants.

cant believe how cheap SD cards are now...last time i bought one is was $30 usd for a 2 gb card.

that all sucks, but its to be expected, shit always goes wrong somewhere...especially in a setup as big as yours.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Harvest #1 was 2 lbs 11 oz off of 4000w. (.311g/watt)

Harvest #2 was 2 lbs 13 oz off of 3000w. (.435g/watt)

With the lack of a full pound per 1000w light, we are purchasing CO2 this week.  I'm thinking of a wall mounted unit from C.A.P. hooked up to BBQ Propane tanks. Hows that sound, and what's a good inexpensive but useful controller for them? So many units its hard to figure out how they all connect and work. I dont want to lug around CO2 Tanks.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 26, 2011)

I have used a CAP controller and Co2 Monitor for the last few years and have had no issues with it. I use GreenAir Co2 generators with BBQ tank. A tank lasts me 7 to 9 days in a 10x16x7 room 1792 sq f. I like the greenAir for the safety switch and the easy to clean burner.

Controller I have the second one down on this page
http://www.randmsupply.com/dept.php?navid=30

and I use this room controller as it controls all the fuctions you need for Co2 + the monotor.

http://www.growwurks.com/cap-xtreme-greenhouse-controller-xgc-1e.aspx

Just a side note on Co2, it will give you a boost of up to 25% if you have everything else dialed in. Most people do not get much of an increase in yield because they think just adding Co2 is a automatic 20 to 25% increase, needless to say lots of disappointed people out there.

You will need more cooling and your plants will eat and drink more, they may also finish faster. You should also dial the Co2 back in the last 2 weeks of flower. I don't as I have 3 generations in one of the rooms all the time.

If you don't like changing tanks you can get Natural Gas one's if you got NG at your door. Or just get the dual BBQ adapter or by the big tanks.


Or there is this

http://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=387&navid=6

Co2 generator NOTE!! Make sure you do not run air pumps in the same room as Co2!!
https://www.greenair.com/browse/co2-generators.html

They have a calculator to figger what you need on this page also.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 26, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Harvest #1 was 2 lbs 11 oz off of 4000w. (.311g/watt) *Hummmmm this the ones you had issues with?
> *
> Harvest #2 was 2 lbs 13 oz off of 3000w. (.435g/watt) *Getting closer to the average of .5 per watt.*
> 
> With the lack of a full pound per 1000w light, we are purchasing CO2 this week.  I'm thinking of a wall mounted unit from C.A.P. hooked up to BBQ Propane tanks. Hows that sound, and what's a good inexpensive but useful controller for them? So many units its hard to figure out how they all connect and work. I dont want to lug around CO2 Tanks.


They have a saying around here you can buy the hay before the cow eats it or after. Buy a good controller and room controller and it will last a long time and give you no grief. What ever you buy get the same monitor and controller.


----------



## wanabe (Feb 28, 2011)

i wanted pics =(
da fuck theres walmarts in canada ass well?


----------



## knottehbetseh (Feb 28, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Two goofy things:
> 
> 1.) Timer failure, lights were on for 24 hours. We'll see how bad that fucks stuff up. The timer is totally dead, blank screen and all, so it just left everything in the "on" mode. Why dont the MLC-16X controllers (or all of them) include a built in timer? So stupid to have to use a separate one on a 120v trigger cord.
> 
> ...



i took pics ... i can post them if that is ok? or email them to you. 

btw ... pineapple express is beyond my new all time fav. the aroma fresh is so sticky and sweet you need a huge glass of water!


----------



## medicine21 (Feb 28, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Co2 generator NOTE!! Make sure you do not run air pumps in the same room as Co2!!
> https://www.greenair.com/browse/co2-generators.html


I have an air pump oxygenating my rezs and a CO2 propane burner in the same room. What's wrong with this setup? Didn't see anything on the link you posted...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 28, 2011)

wanabe said:


> i wanted pics =(
> da fuck theres walmarts in canada ass well?


There gonna put a walmart on the moon.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

knottehbetseh said:


> i took pics ... i can post them if that is ok? or email them to you.
> 
> btw ... pineapple express is beyond my new all time fav. the aroma fresh is so sticky and sweet you need a huge glass of water!


Send em to me first, let me make sure I remove your iPhones GPS data from each picture and can crop some stuff out   (seriously!)


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I have an air pump oxygenating my rezs and a CO2 propane burner in the same room. What's wrong with this setup? Didn't see anything on the link you posted...


"they say" that the extra CO2 in the room will decrease the amount of oxygen that your air pumps can provide to the reservoir. I dont see how this is possible since the air we breath is 21% oxygen (210,000 ppm) versus our CO2 is around 0.039% and in a grow op its 0.078% (1200 ppm ish). Does that extra 0.04% CO2 really make your reservoir water less oxygenated?


----------



## flamdrags420 (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> "they say" that the extra CO2 in the room will decrease the amount of oxygen that your air pumps can provide to the reservoir. I dont see how this is possible since the air we breath is 78.08% oxygen (780,800 ppm) versus our CO2 is around 0.039% and in a grow op its 0.078% (1200 ppm ish). Does that extra 0.04% CO2 really make your reservoir water less oxygenated?


That must not be true then. The math doesn't add up. Unless some other gas is being intoduced to the environment? Water has mass even as a gas. Another biproduct of co2 generation is water vapor. You can check this out to see how much your rh changes when using a co2 gen.


----------



## Dipsomaniac420 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Kitty! So I'm subbed into the journal...thanks for all your hard work in the grow room and in the forum.

So you had a timer failure...bummer! I've had lights left on before and know well the consequences. I assume, because of what you're doing, that you're aware of the possible consequences. But I believe I read that you've never had such an issue so you may not know exactly what's to expect.

Ed Rosenthal, a god amongst growers (imo), writes about phytochrome and how and why plants use light to switch from vegetative growth to flowering and back.

Irregular light stress though will often times produce hermies or more correctly, but often confused with, monoecious plants (there's a difference). I've had this happen before and there isn't much you can do about it, if its close to harvest then I'd say ride it out, otherwise you have to pull anything with male flowers (obviously). I know this is again, obvious, but when the male pollinates the females you only have so much time before seeds begin to form. So if you can harvest before that happens, that's one option.


----------



## Dipsomaniac420 (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Harvest #1 was 2 lbs 11 oz off of 4000w. (.311g/watt)
> 
> Harvest #2 was 2 lbs 13 oz off of 3000w. (.435g/watt)
> 
> With the lack of a full pound per 1000w light, we are purchasing CO2 this week.  I'm thinking of a wall mounted unit from C.A.P. hooked up to BBQ Propane tanks. Hows that sound, and what's a good inexpensive but useful controller for them? So many units its hard to figure out how they all connect and work. I dont want to lug around CO2 Tanks.


I bought a refurb'ed CAP PPM-3 from here: http://www.growsmarthydroponics.com/REFURBISHED-PPM-3-CO2-Monitor-Controller-_p_1668.html?gdftrk=gdfV22646_a_7c984_a_7c3714_a_7c1668

It still has the same 5 year warranty as a new one...


----------



## kush fario (Mar 1, 2011)

holy shit in full swing this would be beautifull keep it going and great setup!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 1, 2011)

I see what "they" are saying seeing that CO2 is bad for your root system. But from what you were saying is that youll be running either an LP or NG burner, and we all know hot air rises so IMO if your pumps are closer to the ground they should be pulling in cooler air with the lower CO2 content, and as flamdrags said the math just dont add up.


----------



## doc111 (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> "they say" that the extra CO2 in the room will decrease the amount of oxygen that your air pumps can provide to the reservoir. I dont see how this is possible since the air we breath is 78.08% oxygen (780,800 ppm) versus our CO2 is around 0.039% and in a grow op its 0.078% (1200 ppm ish). Does that extra 0.04% CO2 really make your reservoir water less oxygenated?


The air we breathe is around 21% Oxygen, 78% Nitrogen, and .033% CO2.





http://www.buzzle.com/articles/composition-of-air.html


Awesome setup, BTW!!!!!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

doc111 said:


> The air we breathe is around 21% Oxygen, 78% Nitrogen, and .033% CO2.


that is what ms kitty gets when she tries to talk physics. I've edited the post to fix her math/oxygen error, thanks for that =) mrk



Good idea about the air pumps on the floor too!


----------



## doc111 (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> that is what ms kitty gets when she tries to talk physics. I've edited the post to fix her math/oxygen error, thanks for that =) mrk
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea about the air pumps on the floor too!


No problem. It looks like you just had Nitrogen mixed up with Oxygen as far as percentages. Did you recently have a timer malfunction? I just had one a few days ago myself. Mine was more human error though. I must have bumped the damn thing and hit the button that switches it from auto to manual. Luckily I discovered it about 2 hours after lights should've gone off. Needless to say I am checking them like an obsessive parent. I haven't noticed any issues yet so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Have you noticed any problems?


----------



## Short Bus (Mar 1, 2011)

CO2 has a much higher molecular weight than other stuff in the air, sinks like a stone due to that carbon atom in there. Not trying to be a nay-sayer, but regardless of heat that CO2's gonna hit the floor before long. Elevating your air pumps would be better.


----------



## jwop (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> "they say" that the extra CO2 in the room will decrease the amount of oxygen that your air pumps can provide to the reservoir. I dont see how this is possible since the air we breath is 21% oxygen (210,000 ppm) versus our CO2 is around 0.039% and in a grow op its 0.078% (1200 ppm ish). Does that extra 0.04% CO2 really make your reservoir water less oxygenated?


none of that math makes sense ... even after the edit


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 1, 2011)

just read this before i posted...
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_carbon_monoxide_rise_or_fall_indoors


----------



## phyzix (Mar 1, 2011)

Short Bus said:


> CO2 has a much higher molecular weight than other stuff in the air, sinks like a stone due to that carbon atom in there. Not trying to be a nay-sayer, but regardless of heat that CO2's gonna hit the floor before long. Elevating your air pumps would be better.


We have a winner. All the CO2 will sit on the ground and cause the oxygen to float up to the top of the room. So, an air pump sitting on the floor or at the level of your plants will blow CO2 on the roots. 

Go around with a meter, and figure out a place that has a high level of oxygen for your pumps. This should be above the canopy, because CO2 should reach the top of the plants. Above that it's wasted. 

Air circulation will seriously mitigate this issue, but it will proportionately lower PPMs of CO2 at the levels of the plants, unless you compensate with more CO2 in the room as a whole.

If this doesn't make sense I can explain further.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 1, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> just read this before i posted...
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_carbon_monoxide_rise_or_fall_indoors


CO is not CO2. Carbon *mon*oxide versus carbon *di*oxide.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

I should have known co2 would sink because of the mushroom stuff. Why do I post here after bong rips. Argh.   Anyway, OK so pumps on the ceiling rather than the floors for air.  Thanks!!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 1, 2011)

Now let's see some more plant pictures


----------



## Dipsomaniac420 (Mar 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I should have known co2 would sink because of the mushroom stuff. Why do I post here after bong rips. Argh.   Anyway, OK so pumps on the ceiling rather than the floors for air.  Thanks!!


Putting an air pump on the ceiling will bring the warmer air to your reservoirs. I understand you're doing it to get the air that's richer in O2, but warmer air going into your reservoir ok with you? (i.e. you must then have a way to chill it?)

My suggestion is to place an air pump wherever it is convenient for you and if you worry about the quality of air, in particular the richness of the O2, then try pumping more air in (with a larger pump). Even though you have to get a bigger pump, you can achieve the same goal and not have to stand on a latter every time you want to access your pump. You can either pump in low amounts of high quality air or high amounts of low quality....I hear 1watt/gallon is the standard, but I use 10watts/gallon and I have a virtual wave pool of bubbles in my reservoirs.


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think you're overkilling it with 10w/gallon. You can only oxygenate up to MAX 9ppm at 20C water temp anyway. The colder your water, the more O2 it can hold. Here is an interesting email exchange I just had with General Hydroponics tech rep on their air pump...

Me:



> Hello GH,
> 
> I am looking at your Dual Diaphragm Air Pump to oxygenate my reservoirs. I have a flood and drain setup.
> 
> ...




GH Response:



> Hello,
> I don't know about 9ppm @ 20 deg C, but 100 gallons would be the max I would go. Also, if you reservoir is too deep it will not work. If you use air stones, they will not produce bubbles at a depth of 3 feet or more. Personally, I wouldn't use air stones. They harbor bacteria and don't actually create that much more dissolved oxygen Just weigh down the open airlines so they are resting on the bottom of the res and let them bubble up. Four open air lines at the bottom of a 100gal res. is plenty.
> Thank you,


----------



## Dipsomaniac420 (Mar 1, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I think you're overkilling it with 10w/gallon. You can only oxygenate up to MAX 9ppm at 20C water temp anyway. The colder your water, the more O2 it can hold.
> [/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


10w/gallon is definitely overkill, even 5w/gallon is overkill.... Here's why I do it...based on science, there are two ways to guarantee that you're getting enough oxygen in your reservoir. 1) completely over do it on the air pump 2) Use a meter to test the oxygen in your reservoir. Me, well I like the flexibility of having a large air pump like that and its one less thing I have to constantly test...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 1, 2011)

Might be just as easy to put the pump in another room. If left in the same room when your using Co2 it can play havoc with your pH.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 1, 2011)

*I think you're overkilling it with 10w/gallon. You can only oxygenate up to MAX 9ppm at 20C water temp anyway. ( not quite right but the right idea) The colder your water, the more O2 it can hold.* ( up to the saturation point)

*For oxygen, the approximate saturation level at 50° F. is 11.5 mg/l, at 70° F., 9 mg/l, and at 90° F., 7.5 mg/l.*




The earth's basic air envelope is made up of about 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen, and 0.03% Carbon Dioxide. There are also traces of several other elemental and molecular gasses but they will be ignored since they have no known effects within the pond environment. Concentrations of these gases within water is a whole different story. The concentrations are much smaller and are measured in milligrams per liter (mg/l) or somewhat equivalently, in parts per million (ppm). A typical pond at a temperature of 70° F. will have concentrations of about 13 mg/l Nitrogen, 9 mg/l Oxygen, and 35 mg/l Carbon Dioxide. As the air components dissolve into the water, a point is reached where no more can be added. This point is called saturation. The saturation points are different for each of the gases and are dependent upon several different factors but temperature is the most important. As the temperature increases, the water simply cannot hold as much of each type of gas. For oxygen, the approximate saturation level at 50° F. is 11.5 mg/l, at 70° F., 9 mg/l, and at 90° F., 7.5 mg/l. (See Figure 1) Impurities added to the water (i.e. salt) further decrease these saturation levels. Four pounds of salt per hundred gallons of water (5 ppt) will decrease the oxygen saturation levels about 1 mg/l. 
*Oxygen Saturation vs Temperature*






Figure 1


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 1, 2011)

Dipsomaniac420 said:


> 10w/gallon is definitely overkill, even 5w/gallon is overkill.... Here's why I do it...based on science, there are two ways to guarantee that you're getting enough oxygen in your reservoir. 1) completely over do it on the air pump (*doing this can cause precipitation of your nutrients and mess up pH. Visible as a white powder on pails*) 2) Use a meter to test the oxygen in your reservoir. Me, well I like the flexibility of having a large air pump like that and its one less thing I have to constantly test...


*A pail of water at 50 degrees would hold more DO in it than your bucket at 75 degrees and all the pump and air stones you want.* Now stop fooling around.


----------



## Dipsomaniac420 (Mar 1, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *A pail of water at 50 degrees would hold more DO in it than your bucket at 75 degrees and all the pump and air stones you want.* Now stop fooling around.


Ok maybe I'm wrong...but I need to understand why.

I understand the DO and temperature relation and I get what you're saying. 

However, lets say your container of size Z with a solution at Y degrees of temperature in it... and has X amount of O2 atoms in it. Then is it not possible that a container of size greater than Z with a solution at Y+1 degrees temperature have X+1 amount of O2 atoms in it?

If you understand that, then my point would be there has to be a line that is crossed...at some point even though you have a gallon of 50 degree water that's at 9ppm O2, if I bring in a tanker, like a semi tanker, full of water at 75F at a lower PPM, then I would assume that there are more atoms of O2 in that tanker full of water than in a pale at any temperature. 

Oh and Woodsman, where can I find information about how adding such a big air pump (10w/gal) can precipitate nutrients? And what are these pails (pales?) that you speak of, got any pix of them with white powder? Not trying to be silly...just trying to get on the same page.


----------



## asdf1 (Mar 1, 2011)

DAMN...... Its getting pretty scientific up in here!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

I go by the 1 watt per gallon rule although I'm low on that rule right now. 

Regardless, more air flow isnt overkill, even if you cant add more oxygen to the water. The extra water flow acts as a free nutrient mixer to keep everything nice and moving around.  In otherwords, overkill isnt too bad unless its splashing water out of the barrel!!


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dipsomaniac420 said:


> However, lets say your container of size Z with a solution at Y degrees of temperature in it... and has X amount of O2 atoms in it. Then is it not possible that a container of size greater than Z with a solution at Y+1 degrees temperature have X+1 amount of O2 atoms in it?


It's not the total amount of O2 that matters. It is about concentration of O2, hence the PPM designation. In other words, your water is more oxygenated if it has a higher concentration of O2 measured in Part per million. Total amount of O2 is irrelevant.



woodsmaneh! said:


> *I think you're overkilling it with 10w/gallon. You can only oxygenate up to MAX 9ppm at 20C water temp anyway. ( not quite right but the right idea) The colder your water, the more O2 it can hold.* ( up to the saturation point)
> 
> *For oxygen, the approximate saturation level at 50° F. is 11.5 mg/l, at 70° F., 9 mg/l, and at 90° F., 7.5 mg/l.*


My bad, I was off 1.111111111 degrees C in my statement.  But you do make a good point that the nutes in the rez drop the max saturation a little bit.



researchkitty said:


> Regardless, more air flow isnt overkill, even if you cant add more oxygen to the water. The extra water flow acts as a free nutrient mixer to keep everything nice and moving around.  In otherwords, overkill isnt too bad unless its splashing water out of the barrel!!


First, apologies for getting off topic in your journal. Second, that is indeed a good point on the side benefit of air pumps. Still water is not our friend!


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> First, apologies for getting off topic in your journal. Second, that is indeed a good point on the side benefit of air pumps. Still water is not our friend!


No, water is just a double edged sword waiting for us to slip up and slit our own throat  a lot of interesting information here, thanks all.


----------



## shotfun (Mar 2, 2011)

smart girl 



researchkitty said:


> Send em to me first, let me make sure I remove your iPhones GPS data from each picture and can crop some stuff out   (seriously!)


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 2, 2011)

shotfun said:


> smart girl


There really should be a sticky on the forums about smartphones and the GPS data that is stored on it.

I have my camera phones GPS pinpointing turned off and when I take pictures I make sure to turn my phone on air plain mode just for overkill.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Not too much time to update today, but here's some pictures from two days ago. They go in order from veg room, to flower room A (week 4) and Flower Room B (week 6).

ALL of the big nugs pictured are Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack. Room B was vegged less than Room A, which is why they look about the same height even 2 weeks of flowering away. I like Room A's larger size than B's.

Sorry for the lack of commentary or making them big pictures, RIU takes too long to work images in threads I've bitched about it forever.  


Thanks everyone!!!

Kitty


----------



## 29menace (Mar 3, 2011)

way too much porn for 1 day lol, 

this has to be 1 of the sexiest grows ive seen , keep up the gd work kitty. ;o)


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 3, 2011)

This is beautiful


----------



## phyzix (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you're going to enjoy the results of a longer veg. Flowers look really nice already.


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Your garden looks real good! Dont slip on a clay pebble!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 3, 2011)

gumball said:


> Your garden looks real good! Dont slip on a clay pebble!


I know she is small and all, but I am pretty sure she will still smash them like I do, they aren't like marbles or anything.


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I know she is small and all, but I am pretty sure she will still smash them like I do, they aren't like marbles or anything.


I was just kidding really  I was thinking while I looked at all the plants how much hydroton she had in all, and how much it cost!!! Then I seen it all over the floor and thought damn after dealing with all that hydroton I would never clean that shit up either!!!


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 3, 2011)

I used Hydroton once.......... NEVER AGAIN.
I spent more time cleaning and chasing them around the room than anything else.
Not for me.


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> I used Hydroton once.......... NEVER AGAIN.
> I spent more time cleaning and chasing them around the room than anything else.
> Not for me.


perlite's no better, but I havent used a chunky perlite. that dyna-rock stuff sounds cool.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Hydroton on a concrete floor and socks on really hurts.  The pebbles dont crush at all when I step on them!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

hey researchK got any more shrooms going yet?


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> hey researchK got any more shrooms going yet?


Oo shrooms  How hard is it to grow and how fast can they be harvested?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> hey researchK got any more shrooms going yet?


No........  My buyer for them is out of the game for a while, and I dont really know what I'd do with that many mushrooms again. If I do it again, it'd be summer time probably and then only on an automated system with gigantic trays rather than tons of jars.



DirtPoor said:


> Oo shrooms  How hard is it to grow and how fast can they be harvested?


Funny you should ask........ Here's my grow journal for shrooms featuring something like 150 or 200 cakes fruiting at the same time. 

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/375578-lets-grow-mushrooms-beginners-gigantic.html?highlight=gigantic+tek


----------



## Psychild (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you grown Pineapple trainwreck or G-13 lately?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 4, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Have you grown Pineapple trainwreck or G-13 lately?


Just harvested and sold all my pineapple (G-13's). I still have a few nugs, its yummy smells like lemons. I've never tried growin Trainwreck. Seems like it's one of those strains you see boyz n the hood asking for in 80's movies


----------



## Psychild (Mar 4, 2011)

that's what I thought Lol.....I just remember hearing my boy talking about how he was getting it straight from the grower who just so happened to be a girl. Saw you were groin pineapple express so I thought I'd ask


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 4, 2011)

Ha, unless your in Ontario, and not the one in california...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hydroton on a concrete floor and socks on really hurts.  The pebbles dont crush at all when I step on them!


 Yea I walk with authority they dont stand a chance.


----------



## 29menace (Mar 4, 2011)

trainwreck is the doggies bollocks kitty, ive been growin it for the last 12 months n i can safely say its 1 of the best alrounders ive grown.


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

29menace said:


> trainwreck is the doggies bollocks kitty, ive been growin it for the last 12 months n i can safely say its 1 of the best alrounders ive grown.


I have heard the same thing!


----------



## doc111 (Mar 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> I have heard the same thing!


I thought trainwreck was supposed to be prone to get nanners?


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I thought trainwreck was supposed to be prone to get nanners?


I followed TamJams trainwreck loft grow and don't remember it getting nanners. I guess depends on breeder.


----------



## choop (Mar 4, 2011)

this thread should just be stickied. i'm fucking blown away


----------



## Psychild (Mar 4, 2011)

The trainwreck I had was definitely the best quality weed I've bought in a while


----------



## doc111 (Mar 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> I followed TamJams trainwreck loft grow and don't remember it getting nanners. I guess depends on breeder.


I'll have to check it out. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a decent cut. I've heard it is supposed to be pretty dank.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 4, 2011)

Which breed TW is good then?  I'll grab some next seed run.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Mar 4, 2011)

what page or post number is the last pics taken? ive bin following along but this thread just moves so quick lol. thanx


----------



## Short Bus (Mar 4, 2011)

The wreck's a good commercial strain, big weight thrower, hardy plant. The taste isn't amazing, but that's just my opinion. A buddy of mine ran that stuff outdoors for 3 seasons in a row due to the hardiness and yield. Never saw any nanners trimming the stuff. No idea whose genetics it was, tho. Sorry! TGA does a real interesting TW cross called Qrazy Train, I've been eyeballing it for a little while.


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Which breed TW is good then?  I'll grab some next seed run.


GreenHouseSeeds Trainwreck is the one I followed. Dont remember any problems and it was grown in a UK loft in summer under 400 or 600 HPS


----------



## hypr004 (Mar 4, 2011)

NICE! This grow is total BEAST!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuckin Sweet.Sub'd


----------



## Wraith2767 (Mar 4, 2011)

Grow looks awesome! Just wanted to chime in on the CO2 sinking/airpump location discussion. At the ppm levels used in growing the CO2 is not going to sink at all. It will quickly disperse throughout the room, you can check it with a monitor at different heights to see for yourself. Gases don't stratify like liquids do and CO2 molecules move at a speed of somewhere around 407 meters/second. They don't move very far before they bounce off another molecule of one type or another but my point is that the CO2 is being released slowly enough that it will disperse long before it has a chance to sink. Put your air pump wherever you want to with confidence.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2011)

I've counted at least 20 different types of trainwreck going around. The Arcata cut is good smoke but the plant and buds are stringy as hell.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive grown trainwreck quite a few times and love it. its hardy and fairly bountiful when you grow it right.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 6, 2011)

Outstanding Work Kitty mr. & ms. This is pure Inspiration!!
All the Best!!


----------



## gumball (Mar 6, 2011)

you go and change your avatar, come on, how are us guys suppose to look at bud porn with that up here  Nice pic  I am sure it is just the beginning of the cats meow


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey kitty i read awhile back about you wanting some one to send you pics before he/she posted them because you wanted to strip data.... how do i do that I would like to post pics of an issue i have with one of my seedlings and of my latest harvest/


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 6, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> Hey kitty i read awhile back about you wanting some one to send you pics before he/she posted them because you wanted to strip data.... how do i do that I would like to post pics of an issue i have with one of my seedlings and of my latest harvest/


To remove any EXIF metadata before uploading a picture to RIU, save it as a PNG (Portable Network Graphic) instead of a JPG/GIF. Any photo editing software can do this. PNG's dont store EXIF data, and are actually much better intended for the web and for server loads. My pics are still generally jpg's since my camera is really old and doesnt store any metadata. Camera phones are pretty much what you have to worry about.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 6, 2011)

damn talk about quick response can i send you the photos so you can see if they have the metadata. or how do i tell


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 6, 2011)

No, I dont personally assist others in posting photos on here, but feel free to head to the tech support forum and ask a question if you need further assistance.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 6, 2011)

Those plants look even better with ya lounging around em.Sweet op.


----------



## tllx99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the work you guys are doing, read through every page..... +rep for some serious good looking buds


----------



## Allister (Mar 7, 2011)

Just throwin' some love your way for the new Avatar guys!! I'm jealous!


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wraith2767 said:


> Grow looks awesome! Just wanted to chime in on the CO2 sinking/airpump location discussion. At the ppm levels used in growing the CO2 is not going to sink at all. It will quickly disperse throughout the room, you can check it with a monitor at different heights to see for yourself. Gases don't stratify like liquids do and CO2 molecules move at a speed of somewhere around 407 meters/second. They don't move very far before they bounce off another molecule of one type or another but my point is that the CO2 is being released slowly enough that it will disperse long before it has a chance to sink. Put your air pump wherever you want to with confidence.


This is important info that goes against the conclusion made earlier - to mount the air pumps as high as possible in the room. Thanks for sharing. Are you saying that levels of O2 and CO2 are the same at the top and bottom of the room? Have you done these tests yourself and what were the results?


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 7, 2011)

i only clicked on this thread to see the avatar.


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 7, 2011)

rk, do you have a full size of your avatar? I love the glasses and the stockings...

Fantastic grows!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2011)

Look for the thread "Hottest Girls Of RIU" a few killer pics of her awesomeness.


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 8, 2011)

wow..its too bad I didnt follow from the begining, now its gona take me a week to get through the first 80 pages....LOL


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

Biological Graffity said:


> wow..its too bad I didnt follow from the begining, now its gona take me a week to get through the first 80 pages....LOL


Kept me up till the early hours when I re-read the other night, haha.


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 8, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Look for the thread "Hottest Girls Of RIU" a few killer pics of her awesomeness.


So true...


----------



## Psychild (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitty's slacking .....we need some update!


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey here is Humbold nute ? 4 u kitty if a gallon of "grow" was frozen and now all the heavy copper sludged at the bottom....would putting it into the paintcan shaker bring it back? I know I should just toss it but I'm cheap....LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 8, 2011)

The hot riu girls thread would still be up if it werent for a few dorks there that got it closed. Sometimes you cant just have fun. Sigh.



Biological Graffity said:


> Hey here is Humbold nute ? 4 u kitty if a gallon of "grow" was frozen and now all the heavy copper sludged at the bottom....would putting it into the paintcan shaker bring it back? I know I should just toss it but I'm cheap....LOL


Strange question, I have no idea. Humboldt's Grow and Bloom are both transparent liquids. Should look like water. Only the Micro is colored, and its a dark maroon in color. Neither should ever sludge. You can call Humboldt and ask what happens since your gallon was frozen. (88 420-7770 is their #, and a word of advice, dont hit the customer support/tech support option, you'll get voicemail most of the time. Just hit 1 for sales, its the same people, but sales are 'priority' calls in their phone system. Let us know what you find!

Speaking of HUmboldt time to reorder HydroDeuce, Royal Flush and a few others. Why cant ONE Hydro Store stock ALL Humboldt products? I have to keep shopping for a gallon of this here and there at various stores to get everything on my moderate feed sheet.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Look for the thread "Hottest Girls Of RIU" a few killer pics of her awesomeness.


Seems the original Hottest Girls of RIU is nowhere to be found...at least I couldn't.

*Awesomness NOT found*
*Self Destructing 5*


O.O


----------



## Psychild (Mar 9, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Seems the original Hottest Girls of RIU is nowhere to be found...at least I couldn't.
> 
> *Awesomness NOT found*
> *Self Destructing 5*
> ...


 https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/409260-hottest-chicks-riu-poll-6.html


----------



## gumball (Mar 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The hot riu girls thread would still be up if it werent for a few dorks there that got it closed. Sometimes you cant just have fun. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey R.Kitty, on your predicament with going to different hydro shops I may have a solution. I only have one hydro shop local, and they barely carry anything. So I asked them if they could order, and come to find out I only pay list price no extra shipping. I figure you asked your prefered shop if they could do that, but wanted to share the info. Maybe another shop you dont prefer will do it also. Just some options, happy growing


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 9, 2011)

gumball said:


> Hey R.Kitty, on your predicament with going to different hydro shops I may have a solution. I only have one hydro shop local, and they barely carry anything. So I asked them if they could order, and come to find out I only pay list price no extra shipping. I figure you asked your prefered shop if they could do that, but wanted to share the info. Maybe another shop you dont prefer will do it also. Just some options, happy growing


Thanks........... The problem is the hydro stores can get anything, but its always at MSRP. They discount 10% if you go over $1000, which still isnt enough compared to *any* retailer for the most part! I find shopping.google.com, bghydro.com, those two usually have everything I need and very inexpensive too...........



New pictures soon, new torch today for mr. glass so we have some rearranging to do in prep for that first =)


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

It's been awhile since I was on this thread but nice av and work


----------



## Allister (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok. when I threw love your way for the new avatar, I didn't realize that it was a picture of the "Real" Mrs. Kitty..... I triple dog throw some love at that! Mrs. RK, you fuckin' RAWK!!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 9, 2011)

Allister said:


> Ok. when I threw love your way for the new avatar, I didn't realize that it was a picture of the "Real" Mrs. Kitty..... I triple dog throw some love at that! Mrs. RK, you fuckin' RAWK!!


Yep that's me.  We both use the account (mr & ms)


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yep that's me.  We both use the account (mr & ms)


Researchkitty why did you post those pics, ill never get them out of my head.

I thought you would be hot but god damn girl, your BF better throw a ring on that finger or ill fly out to Canada.

Your stunning.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 10, 2011)

Got me one of these







and made this







some clones just clipped......







Veg is gettin full, we are flowering these all around 10 days from now when flower room b is empty again.







Flower Room A - week 5 1/2







Ice Cream, Grapefruit Diesel & Hash Plant Haze







Ice Cream, Grapefruit Diesel & Hash Plant Haze





Ice Cream, Grapefruit Diesel & Hash Plant Haze







...the chart for room A







....the chart for room B







To the guy who asked about g/m/b's color and consistency here's what mine looks like







now to flower room B, week 7 1/2. 10 days or so to go till they chop chop







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack







All are grapefruit diesel x hijack





.....thats all for now thanks everyone!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 10, 2011)

Loved the grow and show. Excellent job RK.


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice Team Kitty


----------



## Psychild (Mar 10, 2011)

grapefruit diesel x hijack....it looks beautiful!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 11, 2011)

I see the phenos


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 11, 2011)

phyzix said:


> I see the phenos


I'm a novice to phenos. Feel free to elaborate.  There's a lot of variations probably about 6 or 7 different slight variations....... is that a different phenotype and what are they anyhow?

The stuff that is week 7 1/2 is the same size as the 5 1/2 week plants nug-wise right now. That extra few inches in veg sure pays off.


----------



## gumball (Mar 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'm a novice to phenos. Feel free to elaborate.  There's a lot of variations probably about 6 or 7 different slight variations....... is that a different phenotype and what are they anyhow?
> 
> The stuff that is week 7 1/2 is the same size as the 5 1/2 week plants nug-wise right now. That extra few inches in veg sure pays off.


think of strains and phenos as races and the such. You have Black, White, Indian and various races. Within the Black race, you have people of various cultures, and different shades of color pigment. This is the same for most races. These different characteristics are analogous of different phenos. With cannabis and phenos though it could be that one pheno is a fast and vigorous grower, but not as potent as the next pheno. Of course you have different characteristics too like indica dom or sativa dom. 

Hope this helps


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

Or we are all the same strain, and that each race is a different phenotype. Let's not get into the best human pheno haha. 

Plants all look wonderful kitty. Room B looks huge!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 11, 2011)

the best human pheno are the grower type.


----------



## gumball (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, grower pheno's are bestest 

But everyone's down in my book


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## knottehbetseh (Mar 11, 2011)

sis, i cannot look at your avatar! hahaha  good think you didnt look like DAD!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 11, 2011)

In the 60 70 and 80's you did not have to deal with different phenol types as most seeds were land raced based not the GMS seeds they sell today. Your dealing with F2 at best and you can have every other plant showing different characteristics. Dam shame sorting them out, and wasting time growing crap.


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> I agree, grower pheno's are bestest
> 
> But everyone's down in my book


You writing a book gumball?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> think of strains and phenos as races and the such. You have Black, White, Indian and various races. Within the Black race, you have people of various cultures, and different shades of color pigment. This is the same for most races. These different characteristics are analogous of different phenos. With cannabis and phenos though it could be that one pheno is a fast and vigorous grower, but not as potent as the next pheno. Of course you have different characteristics too like indica dom or sativa dom.
> 
> Hope this helps


LOL, thats a funny way to create an analogy for Phenotypes.

They are the different characteristics of anything, you can get short/tall plants from the same seeds they are just different phenotypes. So pick your favorite and clone the shit out of it.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 12, 2011)

knottehbetseh said:


> sis, i cannot look at your avatar! hahaha  good think you didnt look like DAD!


Kitty is this your brother, damn the whole kitty family is up in this bitch.


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> You writing a book gumball?


I wish I could coherently gather my "thoughts" into a book, lol!!


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> LOL, thats a funny way to create an analogy for Phenotypes.
> 
> They are the different characteristics of anything, you can get short/tall plants from the same seeds they are just different phenotypes. So pick your favorite and clone the shit out of it.


 
Thank you jimbazzle!! I was a tad worried someone may find it offensive which was not the intent. I am glad everyone liked the analogy! 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 12, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Kitty is this your brother, damn the whole kitty family is up in this bitch.


That's my sister, yup!


----------



## frogster (Mar 12, 2011)

We are all glad she doesnt look like "DAD" well, at least the guys on here... I missed the RIU Girls pics that were taken down  .. so i am Kitty-spamming for a P.M .. Thats an insane cool avatar if I have ever seen one.. even if it wasnt you... it may be on posters of teenage boys walls soon,,lol can I buy the rights to that pic?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 12, 2011)

$1,000,000


----------



## Psychild (Mar 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> $1,000,000


Not gonna lie, it might be worth that Lol


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> $1,000,000


It's no fair, lol. Because 2 of you are posting we never know who's who. Would have been curious what the other would have posted...


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 12, 2011)

Its like the guy in the mr's glass thread who keeps asking to buy glass because i'm hot. Sigh. I dont even make pipes =)


----------



## asdf1 (Mar 13, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Got me one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so beautiful i want to cry


----------



## Ferredoxin (Mar 13, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> $1,000,000


That's a big number considering the size of the pic! I think he needs to see a 1600 x 1200 version before that many zeros get tossed around! =)

On a side note....where did you get those fertilizer totes kitty? Are those the 5gal size from HN with the spigot included? I buy the 2.5gal GH bottles, and I have to unscrew the cap and pour out every time - how uncivilized!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a little grapefruit diesel x hijack porn. I will remove the pictures if you don't want me posting on your journal - just ask


----------



## sensisensai (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks amazing. It did look as if a few of them were askin for somme cal mag thi. Idk if ur using a supplement or not. Either way they look top shelf. Howd u luck out finding the warehouse? Ive basically neen looking for exactly that for 2 years now. Any tips?


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 14, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Here is a little grapefruit diesel x hijack porn. I will remove the pictures if you don't want me posting on your journal - just ask


 I just busted...those nugs look bomb


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Ferredoxin said:


> That's a big number considering the size of the pic! I think he needs to see a 1600 x 1200 version before that many zeros get tossed around! =)
> 
> On a side note....where did you get those fertilizer totes kitty? Are those the 5gal size from HN with the spigot included? I buy the 2.5gal GH bottles, and I have to unscrew the cap and pour out every time - how uncivilized!


Yup! Those are 5 gallons with spigots from the hydro store not humboldt (same thing, all standard). They were between $115 and $150 for 5 gallons each by using shopping.google.com.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 14, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Here is a little grapefruit diesel x hijack porn. I will remove the pictures if you don't want me posting on your journal - just ask


Its all good  I love images as long as they are relevant to the thread, and these sure are! I hope to have some prize nugs like that to show off from this batch. Probably not with the shorter veg time, but the next batch is only 2 weeks behind for GD/IceCream/HashPlantHaze.  Hope for some purples like that too!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 14, 2011)

sensisensai said:


> Looks amazing. It did look as if a few of them were askin for somme cal mag thi. Idk if ur using a supplement or not. Either way they look top shelf. Howd u luck out finding the warehouse? Ive basically neen looking for exactly that for 2 years now. Any tips?


Took a year to find it for me too, just gotta keep your eyes open and have a good cover story! 

For the Cal Mag, I was using it, but then discontinued it. The tap water is 100ppm so there's suitable calmag in it already. With calmag the leaves really like to yellow up fast, which is why it was discontinued (about 2 months ago or so).

The veg plants did look a bit yellow, but the 1000w veg lamp was too close, after moving it up a foot last week those have greened up quite a bit too.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you going to veg more for the next batch, you still have at least 1 foot under the lights your not using from the look of your plants. This will also give you a better yield than last time.

Your tap water being at 100ppm does not mean you are getting a Cal-mag substitute from your water for free. The 100ppm could be almost anything from Phosphates, Nitrates, Iron to Calcium. Have you had it tested? If you have excuse me. I have found using Cal-mag at 1/4 recommended for 6 weeks works wonders.

Sure does look nice, great work as always.

Wish my lady took an interest in growing.


----------



## NONHater (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn girl doin big things over there! Lovin the hash! Need me one of them!


----------



## kush fario (Mar 14, 2011)

one of the best grows i have ever seen! props RK!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome gardening, REsearch Kitty, subbed. lol


----------



## sensisensai (Mar 17, 2011)

Right on. Gets frustrating.. And i meant no offense in my previius post. Just an outside perspective. Clearly u know what ur doing lol. Ill definetly be watching this one.... And lmk if ya move out of it? Lol i will jump on that lease yesterday


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 17, 2011)

were oh were has the Kitty gone


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 17, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> were oh were has the Kitty gone


what, you want pictures every time a plant grows 1/4"? =P


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

every time i see that avatar i grow a few inches..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Research Kitty, 
I really enjoy reading your journals. When I first came on RIU your growing mushrooms journal was the first one i read. I was blown away by it.. it was kinda why i decided to start a journal of my own. I really respect you because your very intelligent, motivated, confident,knowledgeable ...and you take no shit.
I know this is a side note from your grow here.. but i just wanted to ask..
Have you ever been to the Tulluride Co Mushroom festival?
Peace, Amber


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Research Kitty,
> I really enjoy reading your journals. When I first came on RIU your growing mushrooms journal was the first one i read. I was blown away by it.. it was kinda why i decided to start a journal of my own. I really respect you because your very intelligent, motivated, confident,knowledgeable ...and you take no shit.
> I know this is a side note from your grow here.. but i just wanted to ask..
> Have you ever been to the Tulluride Co Mushroom festival?
> Peace, Amber


Never heard of it! Google says its in Colorado, never been there either =) =) Burning Man would be a fun one! Keep up with those mushrooms.  Thanks!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 17, 2011)

lol and no dont want pics every time it grows just hadnt seen you post in a couple days didnt know what happen. I was wondering what was the blue thing in your last set of pics?


researchkitty said:


> what, you want pictures every time a plant grows 1/4"? =P


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 17, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> lol and no dont want pics every time it grows just hadnt seen you post in a couple days didnt know what happen. I was wondering what was the blue thing in your last set of pics?


The blue thing (I think you mean the blue and white square-ish looking machine) is a hash washing machine. Its about $220-$250 on eBay with the bags to make hash with. Real easy stuff, toss it in for 15 minutes, strain it and you get hash.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 17, 2011)

damn thats even cheaper then bubble bags that ive been looking into.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 17, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> damn thats even cheaper then bubble bags that ive been looking into.


http://cgi.ebay.com/5GAL-BUBBLE-NOW-MACHINE-5GAL-5-BAG-KIT-BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-/260752979347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb616b593

There ya go  Different seller but same exact everything.


----------



## Chocha (Mar 17, 2011)

If I didn't just sign a 12 month lease I'd offer to come intern! (free of course, minus some quality smoke


----------



## eps (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitty,

My Mind = Blown.
My Keyboard = White and sticky.

I LOVE THIS THREAD! SO GREAT!

www.shroomery.org

I've been growing shrooms for about 2 years


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 17, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> damn thats even cheaper then bubble bags that ive been looking into.


I got bubble bags off ebay for 50 bucks, where are you looking that they are over $200.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 18, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I got bubble bags off ebay for 50 bucks, where are you looking that they are over $200.


sorry to fill up your journal with this kitty http://www.freshheadies.com/catalog/bubble-bags-kits-21/5-gallon-8-bag-kit-31.html?osCsid=534805fdffc210974aca1b54e6d6c9f9


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 18, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> sorry to fill up your journal with this kitty http://www.freshheadies.com/catalog/bubble-bags-kits-21/5-gallon-8-bag-kit-31.html?osCsid=534805fdffc210974aca1b54e6d6c9f9


 These are what I bought, they worked like a charm 59 bucks. Before you say they are cheap and probably dont work, I already used them for the trim from my last grow. I grew one plant and got 12ounces of bud, I didn't weight the trim just made hash but I got 17g of hash. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=150544521601&si=PVx3ENxQs7SNHUPClOyjDugEhD4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4600wt_905


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 18, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> sorry to fill up your journal with this kitty http://www.freshheadies.com/catalog/bubble-bags-kits-21/5-gallon-8-bag-kit-31.html?osCsid=534805fdffc210974aca1b54e6d6c9f9


its all good  That bag kit, while unreasonable in price, does give you 8 bags for 7 "qualities" of hash. (bag #1 is just throwaway). So yea, that'd work, but it's hell-a-expensive! Unless your running a LOT of hash through it OFTEN the different grades wont matter for crap. If you have enough to ball up into golf ball sizes then go for the 20 gallon washing machine. For a grower like me, this 5 gallon one is PLENTY for the hundreds and hundreds of plants I get.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 18, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> its all good  That bag kit, while unreasonable in price, does give you 8 bags for 7 "qualities" of hash. (bag #1 is just throwaway). So yea, that'd work, but it's hell-a-expensive! Unless your running a LOT of hash through it OFTEN the different grades wont matter for crap. If you have enough to ball up into golf ball sizes then go for the 20 gallon washing machine. For a grower like me, this 5 gallon one is PLENTY for the hundreds and hundreds of plants I get.


 How long does that machine run for before the hash is done. And can u customize how long it runs.

It took me 5 hours to do everything, I did two separate batches though because I had a bunch of little buds that I was too lazy to trim that I wanted to keep separate, to see if it was better than the hash from the leaf.

Making hash was some strenuous work, those machines are nice.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 18, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> How long does that machine run for before the hash is done. And can u customize how long it runs.
> 
> It took me 5 hours to do everything, I did two separate batches though because I had a bunch of little buds that I was too lazy to trim that I wanted to keep separate, to see if it was better than the hash from the leaf.
> 
> Making hash was some strenuous work, those machines are nice.


Easy.

1.) Freeze your smashed up bags of trim after you get rid of stems

2.) Fill machine 2/3 with ice, the top to the ice level with freezing fucking cold water.

3.) Insert about 1 lb of trimmings into the bag and then into the machine.

4.) (Time till now, 4 minutes)

5.) Leave the machine on for 12-15 minutes. (There's a timer on the washing machine, the max time is 15 minutes)

6.) Empty machine into buckets via the hose

7.) Pull up each bag and use a silverware style spoon to just scoop out the hash

8.) Set each scoop on the screen and let dry

Total time for after the shits frozen till when its done is about 25-30 minutes. You can smoke the hash within an hour if you press the finished hash in the screen folded up with paper towels on the outside to dry it faster.


----------



## Chocha (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish I knew me some growers like you guys!!! I'm starting! Got 6 sprouts, ranging from 1-3" tall. You've inspired me.


Planning a 240W or 320W blackstar LED grow in a tent. Can't wait til I get everything all sorted out as far as what I need. 

Keep it up you two, a-m-a-z-i-n-g team is all I have to say!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> its all good  That bag kit, while unreasonable in price, does give you 8 bags for 7 "qualities" of hash. (bag #1 is just throwaway). So yea, that'd work, but it's hell-a-expensive! Unless your running a LOT of hash through it OFTEN the different grades wont matter for crap. If you have enough to ball up into golf ball sizes then go for the 20 gallon washing machine. For a grower like me, this 5 gallon one is PLENTY for the hundreds and hundreds of plants I get.


so if Im only running 20 plants a month its not worth it???


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 19, 2011)

20 plants could be small could be trees, I dont know without knowing their size. Each 1000w lamp should give you about a QP worth of trim for the hash machine, so go by that.  It holds a full pound in the 5 gallon machine. Its worth it if you want to sell hash, sure. If you get 4% hash by weight of what you start with your right on track. Do the math and see if it works for you!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 19, 2011)

as for size you can see them in my tent those two just got moved in. and thanks for the info. helps alot thinking ill give Jims bags a shot to start with and go from there


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldnt waste your money with a tent and a hash machine unless you have like 3 tents.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 20, 2011)

*20 plants should pay for the machine damn near off the first grow right? I just started doing alcohol extraction for small batches it's painless for smaller quanties . *


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 20, 2011)

20 of my plants, yes. 20 plants under a T5 in his grow tent, no.  Alcohol extraction in a half gallon sized $10 walmart mason jar is what I'd use for that smaller quantity. The machine would be too much space if I only had space for a tent. Keep in mind I only look at the commercial prospects of something, rather than the "cool factor" or "fun". I still like the machine though best.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Research Kitty, 
What type of music do you like to listen to while gardening?
Peace Amber


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Research Kitty,
> What type of music do you like to listen to while gardening?
> Peace Amber


[youtube]V7-_xUr8nPc[/youtube]


+daft punk
+david guetta
+roger sanchez
+gaga/kesha
+more


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 22, 2011)

You have earned complete and total respect from me that's pretty hard.... Very nice grow what are those plants I saw that were all bud?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> what are those plants I saw that were all bud?


They were marijuana plants, sir!  Haha seriously I'm not sure which post # your mean but the strain is usually listed under the photo. I have harvest pictures from yesterday to post today, chopped down 66 plants and flower room B is empty for cleaning now before it gets restocked. Room A is 2 weeks from harvest as of yesterday too. All of these are Grapefruit Diesel in the pictures coming up, and there's a half dozen different pheno types in the batch since all were seeds


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2011)

Oops...........


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

A tiesto fan! Saw him last summer at a UK festival, was so awesome.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> This was my first setup


Nice, but wrong thread try the glass one this is the grow one


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 24, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Nice, but wrong thread try the glass one this is the grow one


D'oh! I don't know how that happend..


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 24, 2011)

Its because you were a secret spy reviewing all my threads. Caught you!!  (Harvest pics later tonight)


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

Mother fudger, Im gonna be out and miss all the action. Might drag my ass back on the computer later just to see the harvest. That's what these scale grows can do to a small time grower like myself!


----------



## bigsourD (Mar 24, 2011)

We want more pics! When's the next update?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 24, 2011)

pics or the puppy dies


----------



## knottehbetseh (Mar 24, 2011)

this was by far the grosses process i have seen since workin in a lab. looked like someone threw the grinch in a blender. but i'd do it cuz that hash was kinda delish <3



researchkitty said:


> Easy.
> 
> 1.) Freeze your smashed up bags of trim after you get rid of stems
> 
> ...


----------



## knottehbetseh (Mar 24, 2011)

*psst* sis ... my birthday is next week. grapefruit diesel x hijack looks so nice ... hmmmm (Scratches head)


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Pics please!


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cops busted the door down two nights ago. We just posted to get out, court is on 14th of May. Sorry guys, first chance we had to post here........... Needless to say, closed.


----------



## Samatha Green (Apr 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Cops busted the door down two nights ago. We just posted to get out, court is on 14th of May. Sorry guys, first chance we had to post here........... Needless to say, closed.


April Fools I hope. If not


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 1, 2011)

It's an April's fools joke... the date of the court gave it away.

Unless they have court on Saturday where she's from... lol


Nice one RK!


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck. The court date got me? Bah. I used it as a cheap excuse to delay pictures till tomorrow. =P I'm still gonna delay em, Starcraft II calls............. Please negative rep me.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been april foolsed 5 times now, fuck my fucking life. allthouggghhhhhh, on my time when you posted it was 2.4.2011 2.13 AM ha! looking forward to next update, next harvest is right around the corner no?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahaha, RK you're pretty witty, I'll give you that!

Amazing grow as well, best of luck and great job so far!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

Im in love.


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 3, 2011)

amazing grow!
I remember seeing this journal when you had electrical problems and many of the rooms werent completely setup but now....wow. So cool. I wish i could grow this many someday!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## jeeba (Apr 5, 2011)

Good read.Subd


----------



## kush fario (Apr 8, 2011)

wow this is pretty much my dream settup!


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 8, 2011)

Kitty! Shits lookin awesome! On a side note, ill be sendin ya some PM's soon... FINALLY ordered my spores, just gotta get the pressure cooker now (i know its been like 6 months haha) ;D


----------



## djfloms (Apr 17, 2011)

she still around?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

Dont leave us hanging mr and mrs kitty!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 18, 2011)

Almost 3 weeks with out a peep? 

Did another site lure her away?


----------



## grow space (Apr 18, 2011)

i think it was the pigs


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 18, 2011)

lets hope not!!



grow space said:


> i think it was the pigs


----------



## 420Marine (Apr 18, 2011)

don't think so...let's keep our fingers crossed that they're OK


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Almost 3 weeks with out a peep?
> 
> Did another site lure her away?


she has mentioned thcfarmer in hushed tones before, we must retaliate!


----------



## kush fario (Apr 18, 2011)

this is getting fishy maybe shes just flat out too busy im keeping my fingers crossed that everythings all G.


----------



## djfloms (Apr 18, 2011)

has anyone tried to pm her? i hope everything is ok.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 19, 2011)

Shes come and gone over the time ive known her on these forums (which im sure is a lot less than most of you have known her), but gettin caught? Never pegged her for someone to get busted. 

Sure hope all is well Kitty!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Fuck. The court date got me? Bah. I used it as a cheap excuse to delay pictures till tomorrow. =P I'm still gonna delay em, Starcraft II calls............. Please negative rep me.


We all get busy... no worries here.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 21, 2011)

starcraft marathon


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 21, 2011)

I think a talent scout saw her pics and decide she should be a center fold.........she's lost to the dark side...maybe a hormone thing LOL


----------



## kush fario (Apr 21, 2011)

fuck been a pretty long starcraft marathon i hope your still giving your plants all the attention they need peace


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually Ive had my suspicions about this thread for sometime. I believe that this thread is actually being posted by LEO in the hopes of luring more people to feel comfortable posting their grows. I believe actually these pictures were likely confiscated during a raid and they decided to put them to use by coming here and posting as a contributor. 

Notice there are no NEW pics. Only the first grow, and even then there are no dates confirm able. I guarantee "ms kitty" will never post a picture with a date written on a paper or something in the grow room which could reference RollitUp (which would confirm s/he is legit). This is also why there are no new pics...because there are literally no new pics. 

The real Ms. Kitty you see in the pictures is likely rotting in some prison cell with no clue that her work is being shared here. 

There is my conspiracy theory for the day. 

This site is CRAWLING with LEO. Be careful guys!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 25, 2011)

paranoia is a real bitch

EDIT: you do realise the kitties have sold many of the glass pipes. I don't think any LEO agents would be part time pipe/ bong/ dildo maker lol.


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> EDIT: you do realise the kitties have sold many of the glass pipes. I don't think any LEO agents would be part time pipe/ bong/ dildo maker lol.


You do realize that undercover agents have been known to play the part for YEARS, smoking with lower level guys... completely living the life...until the day they show up at your door wearing the funny blue vest with the golden shield on it. 

Dude Ive been in the game for over 20 years and spent a good 7 of it in the grey bar hotel. Heard plenty of stories from folks with the same naive attitude you have...and they were just as shocked to find out their "homeboy" was actually "officer friendly". 

Be safe man, and question EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Are yiu saying anyone who bought kitty glass should be looking over their shoulders?


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 26, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Are yiu saying anyone who bought kitty glass should be looking over their shoulders?


If there is anyway to connect that purchase with the real person behind the purchase, and if that customer has things in their residence which would be a big deal if LEO rolled up with dogs...then yes. If not...then dont sweat it. They wont waste a resource like this to bust a few low level smokers. They want the grow houses, the bigger the better. And they share information with other LEOs. In other words if their operation uncovered what looked like a operation in Minnesota for example, they would contact the local LEO with a tip off. 

And anyone who thinks the RIU servers are in Canada or whatever they are not. They are in a data center in the mid-west of USA parked in a hosting company. A little bit of net investigation will prove that. Do a whois search then ping the RIU servers and see what their IP data tells you.

ETA: This is why I operate behind the TOR server, and even then I post through a proxy server. Depending on the day it will appear I am posting from South Korea, India, Japan or Russia.


----------



## smkinmouse (Apr 26, 2011)

so rollititup servers are controlled by who the police maybe lol?


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 26, 2011)

smkinmouse said:


> so rollititup servers are controlled by who the police maybe lol?


No but if the information on the servers are under subpoena during an investigation physically having them in the United States makes it much easier to get the information. Actually the hosting company would hand them over with not even a fight (unlike if RIU actually owned their servers and had them housed outside the states). 

That information on those servers includes your: IP Addresses, meta data from photos if you didnt strip it, real email addresses (whichever you used to register with).


----------



## grow space (Apr 27, 2011)

like is sated before, pigs, pigs, pigs !!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> Be safe man, and question EVERYTHING.


I definitely agree with you if you're running a big operation, but I'd rather not live in a world of constant paranoia so I keep it all personal, it's so much easier that way, for me anyway. Man would I laugh if you were right, the amount of sex mail the LEO agent would have gotten cause of kitties pictures, maybe he's gay and likes it


----------



## Only God Can Judge Me (Apr 27, 2011)

insane dude nice love ur work!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

you love popo


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lesson here, grow for yourself and not to make a living.


----------



## djfloms (Apr 27, 2011)

kinda scary(brings on a little bit of MORE paranoia) is that through all this chatter we haven't heard from kitty at all. Not really disproving anything. HMMMMM.......makes you wonder if something is wrong, or the leo's are involved.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 27, 2011)

All speculation, but who knows could happen, if your growing that large WTF telling everyone, security rule number #1 tell no one, now if your legal that's different but you could get jacked. Anyway's she was nice to have around but, woman are like buses, there will be another one in 15 minutes. If they were coming for you, you would not be posting right now it would all be over but the crying. If it is a sting shame on all of us for taking part, over a woman, lesson here guys, quit thinking with your dicks.


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 27, 2011)

there are not cops its not a her its a them she posted a pic with riu for hottest riu member how the fuck would the cops just happen to have this?


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 27, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> there are not cops its not a her its a them she posted a pic with riu for hottest riu member how the fuck would the cops just happen to have this?


Dude if they confiscated her camera(s) you think she wouldnt have had some sexy pictures of herself on it in addition to the growing pics?? Hell on my PC alone (and digital cameras) I have tons of personal pictures. Its not much of a stretch to say they would use any and all photos to give "her" online personality credibility. Posting sexy pictures is actually perfect in that sense. As someone said upthread us guys tend to think with our dicks, so who is gonna question the sexy girl? Makes perfect sense actually.


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 27, 2011)

She already said that her icon pic that we all drool over is NOT her.
Secondly, I recently saw her posting in other threads either here or on the farm
so I think she's ok. She seems like a real smart cookie. So I'm not overly worried for her.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 28, 2011)

She hasn't posted here since April 1st and it was in this thread and you can look that up in her profile. I hope your alright kitty.


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 28, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> She hasn't posted here since April 1st and it was in this thread and you can look that up in her profile.


Agreed, and she said that that pic WAS her, in this thread. Looks like someone is trying to do some damage control now that the secret is out. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe they just cant be fucked to get on riu and post not all of us sit here daily.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> All speculation, but who knows could happen, if your growing that large WTF telling everyone, security rule number #1 tell no one, now if your legal that's different but you could get jacked. Anyway's she was nice to have around but, woman are like buses, there will be another one in 15 minutes. If they were coming for you, you would not be posting right now it would all be over but the crying. If it is a sting shame on all of us for taking part, over a woman, lesson here guys, quit thinking with your dicks.


Dont know about you guys but I followed this thread cause of the massese of fucking weed they were growing haha, I can go look at porn if I wanna see random women naked. 



xxRolandxx said:


> Agreed, and she said that that pic WAS her, in this thread. Looks like someone is trying to do some damage control now that the secret is out. Why am I not surprised.


The pic the other guy was talking about was the picture of the hello kitty she had for ages, not the actual picture.

People take breaks from the boards pretty often but these big grows tend to take longer breaks.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 28, 2011)

^^true that!^^

Bet you they're just ridiculously busy with all those plants and pipes to make! Give them a break


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^ Nope... Who ever it was posting is still posting somewhere. Fourm junkies just don't quit.


----------



## Indefinately (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> ^^^ Nope... Who ever it was posting is still posting somewhere. Fourm junkies just don't quit.


I would say I might be addicted to RIU....
I spend more time smoking and reading on RIU then growing.thats for sure.
My flower room has been empty for more than a month.
Damn weed and RIU!
LOL

P.s
Where are you Mr & Mrs Kitty?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 29, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> Dude if they confiscated her camera(s) you think she wouldnt have had some sexy pictures of herself on it in addition to the growing pics?? Hell on my PC alone (and digital cameras) I have tons of personal pictures. Its not much of a stretch to say they would use any and all photos to give "her" online personality credibility. Posting sexy pictures is actually perfect in that sense. As someone said upthread us guys tend to think with our dicks, so who is gonna question the sexy girl? Makes perfect sense actually.


I have a suggestion, give the conspiracies a break man. Your out there bro, I mean how do I know you not a cop?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 29, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:


> She already said that her icon pic that we all drool over is NOT her.
> Secondly, I recently saw her posting in other threads either here or on the farm
> so I think she's ok. She seems like a real smart cookie. So I'm not overly worried for her.


Yea a real smart cookie that grows hundreds of plants, a lot of mushrooms, post it on the internet, and lets us know she lives in Canada.


What a smart cookie.


----------



## fatality (Apr 29, 2011)

all i can say is if she has gone to the joint, then she is definately gunna be some stank ass burly gals bitch for sure.......... the plot thickens.......EEEEK


----------



## kush fario (Apr 29, 2011)

i hope shes not in the pen i havent herd of anything on the news or on anysites that sound like her grow leo,s could have got her put nothing past them they sometimes blow my mind with how they bust people but ususlay its a rat some one who has a reason to hate rk and who would or could hate her and those pics could be any one i mean what do u have just word that they are her any one know her personaly or tryed to contact her? and see whats realy up.


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 29, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I have a suggestion, give the conspiracies a break man. Your out there bro, I mean how do I know you not a cop?


Riiiight, because a cop would totally be warning everyone to be careful about this site and not share any personal information. Have you even seen my personal security threads? Maybe if you took a look at what ive posted and WHY Im so paranoid you would understand. Doing over 7 years in prison and hearing so many stories of so many people fucked over by so many undercovers...yeah Im fucking paranoid. And this thread stinks of LEO.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 30, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> Riiiight, because a cop would totally be warning everyone to be careful about this site and not share any personal information. Have you even seen my personal security threads? Maybe if you took a look at what ive posted and WHY Im so paranoid you would understand. Doing over 7 years in prison and hearing so many stories of so many people fucked over by so many undercovers...yeah Im fucking paranoid. And this thread stinks of LEO.


Well I can understand your concern, but I have been growing since 08 and posting on this site and I have yet to have a problem. So maybe its not posting on this site that gets you in jail but doing stupid shit that put u behind bars.

Thanks for the whole the sky is falling routine though, just because u went to jail doesn't mean everyone else will. I have been smoking pot since 1999 and I haven't even had an encounter with the police involving marijuana.

Again how do I know your not a cop?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 30, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> Riiiight, because a cop would totally be warning everyone to be careful about this site and not share any personal information. Have you even seen my personal security threads? Maybe if you took a look at what ive posted and WHY Im so paranoid you would understand. Doing over 7 years in prison and hearing so many stories of so many people fucked over by so many undercovers...yeah Im fucking paranoid. And this thread stinks of LEO.


Did you already sign up? http://www.leo.gov/usrApp.html


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

go KITTY,,,,,,


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 30, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:


> She already said that her icon pic that we all drool over is NOT her.
> Secondly, I recently saw her posting in other threads either here or on the farm
> so I think she's ok. She seems like a real smart cookie. So I'm not overly worried for her.


How is she smart by posting hundreds of pics of an illegal grow operation? Derp-de-derp

I loved this thread but I was wondering when something would happen. I mean she delved out so much information....warehouse, near a lake, not a residential or commercial district, massive grow operation, bought lots of Humboldt Nutrients, family is in the business, etc. PLAYS STARCRAFT <--- never say something as dumb as this. The number 1 way of something finding out your true identity is by browsing other sites/games you registered for and looking for usernames and data that relate. 

She even wrote about WHERE and WHEN she bought products offline. The only thing a federal agent needs to do is ask the company which sold the product to divulge their customer data for that time period. And how many Canadian, 20-30 yr olds, with shady credit history, who also purchased Humboldt nutes etc. do you think there are? 5?

I hope she's ok, but some people need to learn a lesson: don't grow weed illegally for a living and if you do, dont post hundreds of pics about it.


----------



## xxRolandxx (Apr 30, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Well I can understand your concern, but I have been growing since 08 and posting on this site and I have yet to have a problem. So maybe its not posting on this site that gets you in jail but doing stupid shit that put u behind bars.


Actually it was an asshole who got busted who snitched on someone, and that person got busted and snitched on someone...and that someone happened to be involved with me at the time. He was under surveillance and unintentionally led them to me and my grow operation. And the only reason I know all of this is because of pre-trial discovery (thats where the prosecutor releases all evidence prior to the trial FYI). 



> I have been smoking pot since *1999* and I haven't even had an encounter with the police involving marijuana.


Jesus son I have bongs older than you. Way back before you were even a twinkle in your mommas eyes I was doing business. Shit when you first started smoking I was almost through my prison stint. 

Ahhh to be young and naive again. Seriously man you have no clue how this works, and with your lackadaisical attitude you are a bust waiting to happen. Be thankful you are now in a period of MUCH more lenient attitudes towards cannabis prosecution. I came up during the heart of the drug war and until that war is over (at least in regards to cannabis) I will be on point and yes...paranoid. Its kept me safe for the last 9 years, and will continue to do so. 



> Again how do I know your not a cop?


You DONT! And this is the attitude you should have at all times. Trust NO ONE. Because when the shit hits the fan, that is exactly who will be there for you...no one. Oh you might think you have some solid home boys. Might think you even have a "ride or die" bitch at your side who you can trust no matter what. But when those people are sitting there in the interrogation room...oh how quickly they turn. I watched my very best friend in the world...someone I would have literally killed for... sit on the stand and point the finger at me. 

So like I said..trust no one.

ETA: I checked out your 2nd scrog diary. Nicely done.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 30, 2011)

I would not be suprised if she did get busted myself. Her 'commercial' op was not very pro, I've learned that the guys who really do commercial don't advertise and produce a lot more with that number of lights. We're legal here and I'm still moving our op off grid, I also will not post pics until after the room I'm posting has been shut down. Stay safe prison is not worth Internet rep . . .


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 30, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> Actually it was an asshole who got busted who snitched on someone, and that person got busted and snitched on someone...and that someone happened to be involved with me at the time. He was under surveillance and unintentionally led them to me and my grow operation. And the only reason I know all of this is because of pre-trial discovery (thats where the prosecutor releases all evidence prior to the trial FYI).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you man, but I wont ever get busted because I would have to rat on myself. See When I started growing I started because I was tired of buying shitty weed at overpriced prices. I grow, harvest, dry, and put into jars that stay in my house, if I go out with my friends ill bring a nug with me. I dont sell, I have no profits to gain and thats why I am carefree because I know their are so many idiots like Kitty out their trying to make a living keeping the pigs busy.

And the whole OMG your young let me mock you is so annoying. I am sorry I wasn't born when you were I cant help it, and I am glad you have bongs older than me I ahve already gone through 7 glass bongs.

And I know you shouldn't trust anyone, your probably right about the cops being all over RIU, when I had my journal up I was terrified the whole time but it was my first shot at hydro and since it was just one plant I couldn't risk losing it I wont post again. The internet is losing a lot of its security and anonymity so I try and keep myself off. Its crazy what can pop up just by googling your own name and I am not disagreeing with you at all about that.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder how many peoples bitch she has become.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 1, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> go KITTY,,,,,,


Yes go directly past go and straight to jail.


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

do not pass go - do not collect 200

maybe roll double 6's



jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Yes go directly past go and straight to jail.


----------



## fatality (May 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do not pass go - do not collect 200
> 
> maybe roll double 6's


maybe roll off her bunkee


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 1, 2011)

Maybe her 2nd to last post wasnt an april fools joke.

Hope all is going well Kitty...


----------



## phyzix (May 1, 2011)

Pictures of Grapefruit Diesel x Hijack proves the newness. Those seeds were made available last Fall (2010) to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## bigmindhack (May 2, 2011)

I bet she is sitting back, eating some popcorn and laughing at all of the conspiracy theories.


----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)

well no one can know for sure


----------



## 420Marine (May 2, 2011)

Will the real Mr. and Miss Kitty please stand up? LOL


----------



## researchkitty (May 4, 2011)

The big tan dog had puppies. I've been busy.  I admit, we both had a HARD laugh at the last few pages of the thread. 

Right now Flower Room A is empty, Veg has the usual tray of plants almost ready to go in A in the next day or two, and then Flower Room B is on week 5 of 6 lights worth. There's another 150-ish sprouts ready to take the veg space soon.

We decided multiple harvests was too difficult. It put too much of a clock on veg to get it right every time or be late and suffer. So, we do A every 8 weeks, and B every 8 weeks, spaced 4 weeks apart.

Do I really need a newspaper with todays date? I dont even get the newspaper =P


----------



## researchkitty (May 4, 2011)

bigmindhack said:


> I bet she is sitting back, eating some popcorn and laughing at all of the conspiracy theories.


Replace popcorn with bong and you got it.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 4, 2011)

lol this thread went all crazy for a bit welcome back you crazy canuk


----------



## researchkitty (May 4, 2011)

Ya, everyone went apeshit. LOL


----------



## Indefinately (May 4, 2011)

Welcome back Kitty.......

All the conspiricy theories have got to go back to whether Bin Laden is dead or not.
LOL

Stay safe Kitty & Welcome BACK!
&
Happy Growing!


----------



## 420Marine (May 4, 2011)

Glad your back kitty(s)..without you guys I couldn't get glassware, look at an amazing grow or drool over Miss Kitty (sorry couldn't resist) Hope all the pups are doing great as well as you guys..


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2011)

You had me worried sexy lady!!

Glad all is well ;]


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> BUSTED





NewGrowth said:


> BUSTED





jimbizzzale67123 said:


> BUSTED


lol, better luck next time fellas. Glad to see your back mr + mrs!


----------



## mccumcumber (May 5, 2011)

They forgot the fundamental rule of law enforcement: Attractive women never get arrested.
Have you ever seen a pretty lady in the drunk tank... hell fucking no
I've never been to a jail (aside from drunk tank), but I highly doubt that they arrest hot chicks, I'm pretty sure they're born with get out of jail free cards.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> I'm pretty sure they're born with get out of jail free cards.


they're called boobs, lol.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

Returned from hunting bin laden then !


----------



## Dropastone (May 5, 2011)

Welcome back Kitty. You had us all worried there for a bit.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Says a lot about us doesn't it. One person doesn't post for a couple of weeks and an E-war breaks out lol.


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2011)

Maybe it was ME who killed bin laden?!~ I could be a Navy SEAL contractor hired by the Crown by the USA for O-shot-cha bin laden


----------



## mantiszn (May 5, 2011)

Reporter interviewing Navy Seal after killing Bin Laden

Reporter: "What did you feel after shooting the most wanted man in the world?"
Navy Seal: "Slight recoil..."


----------



## kush fario (May 5, 2011)

wow good to c your acctualy posting back on this RK went all crazy had me sketched out for abit!


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Maybe it was ME who killed bin laden?!~ I could be a Navy SEAL contractor hired by the Crown by the USA for O-shot-cha bin laden


I should have known when they mentioned the MJ plants growing around the compound ;D

Glad to see your back, and expect those PM's soon from me, my first cakes will be done consolidating tonight! (i know, its only been like 6 months right lol)


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2011)

Holy shit, still the same batch of cakes? Surprised they havent dried out!


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Holy shit, still the same batch of cakes? Surprised they havent dried out!


 Mwuahaha no no no, not the same ones. I never even started it last time! I lost my job and shit, so getting a good PC and some spores had to be put on hold =(

But, that's all solved now, my PES Amazonians are going in the birthing tank tonight, and into the SGFC tomorrow =D


----------



## fatality (May 9, 2011)

good to hear from ya, meow meow, post new pics of your butt , thanks


----------



## abe supercro (May 10, 2011)

I'll settle for some new details about how to run the ship w/ efficiency. I like the whole A room and B room ea turning over every 30 days... the perpetual thing probably was too much work. Considering doing similar but w/ only about 48, or less plants. Peace


----------



## bigmindhack (May 10, 2011)

I wanna see pictures of the puppies!


----------



## xxRolandxx (May 12, 2011)

bigmindhack said:


> I wanna see pictures of the puppies!


There wont be any new ones. As stated before the person posting as kitty is likely a cop who has taken over the account. "Her" recent posts have done nothing to show anything different and they wont. They know this, and know that the secret is out..and tried to post to cover it. Notice no new pics still? Notice just a "hi Im here" post. You will not see a recent pic. If I am wrong then do like they do on /b/. Post new pic with the plants and write rollitup with the date on a piece of scrap paper up to the cam. 

But you wont see that. The REAL kitty who grew those amazing plants is sitting in a cell, unaware that her pics are being used in this operation.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> There wont be any new ones. As stated before the person posting as kitty is likely a cop who has taken over the account. "Her" recent posts have done nothing to show anything different and they wont. They know this, and know that the secret is out..and tried to post to cover it. Notice no new pics still? Notice just a "hi Im here" post. You will not see a recent pic. If I am wrong then do like they do on /b/. Post new pic with the plants and write rollitup with the date on a piece of scrap paper up to the cam.
> 
> But you wont see that. The REAL kitty who grew those amazing plants is sitting in a cell, unaware that her pics are being used in this operation.


Well I just received a pipe from the fucking popo then. 
Thanks kitty, even better than the pic.

So like, you got any pics of the corpse? lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

don't you get it cruz, that's all part of the master plan! haha


----------



## researchkitty (May 12, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Well I just received a pipe from the fucking popo then.
> Thanks kitty, even better than the pic.
> 
> So like, you got any pics of the corpse? lol.


Glad you got the pipe  I'm almost delaying pictures here just to fuck with the nay sayers lol..........


----------



## researchkitty (May 12, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> There wont be any new ones. As stated before the person posting as kitty is likely a cop who has taken over the account. "Her" recent posts have done nothing to show anything different and they wont. They know this, and know that the secret is out..and tried to post to cover it. Notice no new pics still? Notice just a "hi Im here" post. You will not see a recent pic. If I am wrong then do like they do on /b/. Post new pic with the plants and write rollitup with the date on a piece of scrap paper up to the cam.
> 
> But you wont see that. The REAL kitty who grew those amazing plants is sitting in a cell, unaware that her pics are being used in this operation.



Hi,














Bye.


----------



## researchkitty (May 12, 2011)

Ok, so where were we before all the assholes got here...... 

There isnt really that much I can keep posting. There's two rooms. They both grow plants. You've seen 4 harvests worth, here's some more. 

I wont be regularly updating the pictures just to keep showing bud porn. I *will* however, be updating it as its *worth* updating. New equipment, new genetics, cool shit, random pictures here n there, etc...... Happy to continue answering questions etc as always too!

Each picture takes time. Snap it, bring it home, get it off the memory card, change it up in photoshop since RIU takes shitty size pictures only and photobucket is less than friendly, upload it to RIU, describe it, insert it into each post.

For every, fucking, photo. lol. Its not that its too much trouble to share and have fun, it isnt!! I just wont be spending that much time for pictures that today look the same as last months as last months and as the same as last months before.

So, here's what we got right now.  I'll let the pictures self describe themselves other than:

Flower Room B just harvested one lights worth of mutant plants that rather than throw away we flowered because we had the space. They're hanging up now drying. Then there's 5 lights worth that get harvested in 2 weeks. Then, 2 lights worth that just began flowering, along with the 4 other lights in Flower Room A which are the same cycle. After we pluck some males out we'll toss them all in Room A.

We've decided also to scrap the existing genetics we have. The bud is great, but see the stuff in room A? That's FIVE WEEKS of veg to get a foot tall plant. Nothing we do makes a plant grow faster, so this sativa dominant slow grower indoors will have to go. The seeds will be perfect for a friends upcoming outdoor grow, which we'll get to later perhaps. Likely Endless Sky from Greenthumb and a bunch of good ones from Nirvana to make mommies out of then switch em out via clones all at once.

Veg right now is also getting the 1000w MH taken out and replaced with another 436w T5HO 8 bulb assembly like you see now in the pics. Seeds are in now waiting to germinate to then be in veg, so a little equipment upgrades over the next few days to do. We'll then, in a month, sell our existing light to a friend who needs one and replace it with a 1000w MH (again!) but in a 4x6' capable Raptor Reflectors that have the built in diffuser. Then the new 436w one pictured will be for mommies and clones.

Thanks everyone who looked after the thread while I was away. To everyone who didnt, well, lets all leave you rep with comments like "douchebag" lol.......


----------



## kush fario (May 12, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2011)

I wanna see the puppies!!

Take that any way you want ;]


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2011)

Five weeks!? 10,000 watts equals $250k/ year op. 24k watts runs at over $500k/year. Five weeks does not add up especially with ebb and flows. You can call me an ass hole but five weeks equals 4-5ft. You have the space and equipment to do that and be the only chick I know of that can REALLY grow pot. I'm not another drooling boy here kitty, I like your style but your plants would appreciate some humility


----------



## xxRolandxx (May 13, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, that was fun. Hope u didnt take it too seriously. I was having fun doing my best Glenn Beck impression.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2011)

I have a question. Couldn't RIU have a 'queen ganja' distinction? I want to run around in your rooms.


----------



## researchkitty (May 13, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Five weeks!? 10,000 watts equals $250k/ year op. 24k watts runs at over $500k/year. Five weeks does not add up especially with ebb and flows. You can call me an ass hole but five weeks equals 4-5ft. You have the space and equipment to do that and be the only chick I know of that can REALLY grow pot. I'm not another drooling boy here kitty, I like your style but your plants would appreciate some humility


I think the pricing would vary depending on where you are. Hell, if this was in Florida, you'd get 3x the prices since even bongs are illegal to sell there! I cant really grow yet, I'm still what I consider an "advanced novice". But yea, in 5 weeks under a 1000w mh you'd think that they'd grow more than 2" a week!! All the temps and nutrients are spot on of course, its just the sativa dominance that I see unfortunately......



lordjin said:


> I have a question. Couldn't RIU have a 'queen ganja' distinction? I want to run around in your rooms.


That can be taken many ways.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2011)

"That can be taken many ways.  "

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm very glad you noticed. Because it was given many ways.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 13, 2011)

Have you ever thought of vegging for two-three weeks? I notice alot of empty canopy space. 
I like the style. But you either need to crowd them more or grow bigger plants. With sog you need alot of plants. Im talking 4 per sqaure foot.


----------



## Ractagon (May 14, 2011)

Good work on your grow, looks lovely.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 15, 2011)

There's no rocky mountains in Florida . . . If $$$ does not make sense then maybe this will? 10 Lights equals 15-20lb/3mo 24 lights equals 42-48lbs/3mo.

Your ebb and flows are too big to do a sea of green, grow larger plants or dump the ebbs cut down your light and put those babies on flood trays. The 5 gal ebbs can EASILY grow 6' plants . . . Trust me  Less ligOremore yeild is a win in my book. 

Ps- don't blame your strains either, Sativas grow tall fast. Hell even OG lush grows fast in an ebb. Also people pay me a lot to give them advice like this. Attentive people get it free on the Internet.


----------



## researchkitty (May 15, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> There's no rocky mountains in Florida . . . If $$$ does not make sense then maybe this will? 10 Lights equals 15-20lb/3mo 24 lights equals 42-48lbs/3mo.
> 
> Your ebb and flows are too big to do a sea of green, grow larger plants or dump the ebbs cut down your light and put those babies on flood trays. The 5 gal ebbs can EASILY grow 6' plants . . . Trust me  Less ligOremore yeild is a win in my book.
> 
> Ps- don't blame your strains either, Sativas grow tall fast. Hell even OG lush grows fast in an ebb. Also people pay me a lot to give them advice like this. Attentive people get it free on the Internet.


I have 200 seedlings that just sprouted up. What could I change to make them veg "faster" than one foot tall in five weeks of vegging? 436w T5HO (Sunlight 4 and Humboldt Nutrients!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 16, 2011)

Don't use T-5's 400's work great for veg. Seedlings are too slow and inconsistent you're spending money on males too. Start cloning for faster veg times and more mature flowering plants.


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2011)

Out of the gate, clones can't handle hid lighting, but seedlings can. *Get a 1000 MH above them soon*, gradually (over a week) crank it down to nearly 18" above canopy. To conserve on wattage, perhaps rotate groups of seedlings between weaker lights and the 1000 MH. I don't recall if you veg 24hrs, but that can be a problem if you are looking to get internodal stretch. Continuous light keeps em compact. You can also induce stretching by adjusting the DIF, by creating a colder temp during dark period in contrast to day temp.

There is really no substitute for weeks and weeks of vegging, but a few 1000 metal halides have been the closest thing I've ever seen to a 5th gear! Selection of a few mothers will get you towards an incredible season this fall. Maybe you can reveg a few special individuals after your crop if you don't want to deal w/ cuts now. I may chime in about topping and canopy management at some point... good luck


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

do u know what temps ur getting at soil level on your new veg ? hps often cause to much heat for new plants stunting growth. i prefer fluoro for veg personally.


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Don't use T-5's 400's work great for veg. Seedlings are too slow and inconsistent you're spending money on males too. Start cloning for faster veg times and more mature flowering plants.


T5HO at 436w is bad for veg? That's what Sunlight Systems sells the light as. Most people in most threads here veg under something similar............ I do know we're spending money on males, but that's OK, the seeds were free. 2000 free seeds is a nice gift. We will be changing the genetics anyhow, which is why we arent focusing on mommies for right now. Everyone used to tell me that 1000w MH's were bad for veg and to use the T5HO. 



Ontheball said:


> do u know what temps ur getting at soil level on your new veg ? hps often cause to much heat for new plants stunting growth. i prefer fluoro for veg personally.


At the Hydroton level, temperatures are 78(f). The 1000w MH lamp was is about 30" above the plants. I just took it down and replaced it with a second 436w. 





abe supercro said:


> Out of the gate, clones can't handle hid lighting, but seedlings can. *Get a 1000 MH above them soon*, gradually (over a week) crank it down to nearly 18" above canopy. To conserve on wattage, perhaps rotate groups of seedlings between weaker lights and the 1000 MH. I don't recall if you veg 24hrs, but that can be a problem if you are looking to get internodal stretch. Continuous light keeps em compact. You can also induce stretching by adjusting the DIF, by creating a colder temp during dark period in contrast to day temp.
> 
> There is really no substitute for weeks and weeks of vegging, but a few 1000 metal halides have been the closest thing I've ever seen to a 5th gear! Selection of a few mothers will get you towards an incredible season this fall. Maybe you can reveg a few special individuals after your crop if you don't want to deal w/ cuts now. I may chime in about topping and canopy management at some point... good luck


When we did have clones, we let them root under a 96W lamp. Then when they had suitable roots and were ready for veg, under the veg lights. We veg for 18/6. 24/0 provided us with worse results many months ago, 18/6 seemed to be much nicer on the plants.





So now we have people telling me use 1000w MH (if we do, it'll be the Raptor 4x6 capable reflector), even though I HAVE been using it for the last 2 years. Even still, the 1000w MH and the 436wT5HO are next to each other on the same tray same genetics and the 436w ones grow JUST AS SLOW as the ones under the 1000w MH. In fact, the 1000w MH ones grow slower and "less green" by a small margin.

In other grows (Check the 6000w grow from last year) the plants vegged HUGE and FAST. Change strain, no equipment nutrients or anything else changed, just strain, and it takes 5 weeks to veg a foot.

That's why I keep thinking its genetics....... What do you folks think?


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

Im defo a supporter for raising young plants under the t5's , it could be the strain but i find that unlikely , theres too many factors to be considered but im probably out my depth here so im going to sit back and read , good luck kitty.


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Im defo a supporter for raising young plants under the t5's , it could be the strain but i find that unlikely , theres too many factors to be considered but im probably out my depth here so im going to sit back and read , good luck kitty.


Its out of my depth too, so lets hope the pros show up soon!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 16, 2011)

I would stick with the T5's I run two of the 2ft 8bulbs like yours. And love them they work wonders and they keep temps low, and you can keep them with in an Inch of your plant. I cant tell you why your babies are only getting to 1ft after 5 weeks but the only suggestion i can make is that you try running 4 of the 6500k and 4 of the 3000k and see if that helps any.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

Considering the money you are saving sticking to the T5HO, i would keep with em.

Most of the time, a MH will only benefit your plants more if it happens to be pumping out more lumens that they can actually use. As seedlings, this is rare, and i have actually seen bleaching in some strains from moving from T5's to HiD's or MH's.

T5HO's are the perfect amount of heat/light/energy/lumen combined. Couple that with the fact that they are a little more gentle (which makes them great for seedlings and clones) i wouldn't see a need to switch. Stick to your T5's for veg =D

-edit- Have you got a lumen tester? T5 bulbs only have about a year or two lifespan, and they usually dont just 'die'. In fact, they just start slightly dimming over time, which can have two different effects. 1. The lumen output would drop, and 2. The spectrum of the light could potentially be affected (though not by much).

That could be why you are noticing slower growth, but it really is hard to say.


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

The T5's are outgrowing the MH. I do have a lumen tester, but have NO IDEA how to use it. It was 80% off at the hydro store so I grabbed it for giggles.  It has a lot of settings, what should they be set to? There's pictures of it on teh nutrient shelves over the last years i'll grab the make/model if its necessary too.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 16, 2011)

ever consider trying led for veg i and other are getting great results in veg just a thought


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> ever consider trying led for veg i and other are getting great results in veg just a thought


The only LED I like is you.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 16, 2011)

lol fair enough i just figure 600w of led would veg that 4x8 pretty nice something to think about who knows maybe you will like them after a try but if not i hear ya there too


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The T5's are outgrowing the MH. I do have a lumen tester, but have NO IDEA how to use it. It was 80% off at the hydro store so I grabbed it for giggles.  It has a lot of settings, what should they be set to? There's pictures of it on teh nutrient shelves over the last years i'll grab the make/model if its necessary too.


Kinda hard to say really, you may need to pull those specs up. Ive seen some where you just flat out put it under the light and wait a minute, ive seen others that adjust for god knows what.

As for your T5's outgrowing the MH, im honestly not all that surprised. I personally am convinced it has to do with the spectrum/intensity that they give out. Again though, strain 'could' have something to do with it. I have 3 AK48's that are vegging now. its been almost 2 weeks and they are like 2 inches tall, where my last strain was like 2 ft in the same time.


----------



## kush fario (May 16, 2011)

whoa! technical talk ill just sit back and lern some shit


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

I do wonder, speaking of needing to buy seeds, are they as expensive in the state of california as they are to buy online from attitude/nirvana/etc?


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

why not grow ur own ?


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I do wonder, speaking of needing to buy seeds, are they as expensive in the state of california as they are to buy online from attitude/nirvana/etc?


I couldnt tell ya, but in MY area, they run roughly the same from local vendors, except they arent in original packaging. Id always feel safer ordering from the source personally.


----------



## researchkitty (May 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> why not grow ur own ?


I cant make strains from magic, I need a seed to start.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 16, 2011)

mr and misses kitty your in box is full. but answer to your question no problem all good


----------



## NewGrowth (May 16, 2011)

T5's don't compete with HID lighting in the least. I never use MH, HPS has higher usable light output and work great all the way through. 
T5's are great in closets or tents but if you have warehouse space they're a joke. Trust me you get way more bang for your buck out of an hid. High Output is just marketing term by the way, I can sell you some 115w VHO bulbs if you want to pay $50 a bulb. Don't by into hydolroponic marketing it's not geared towards the commercial grower, think farm supply, wholesale, and simple is better. How much have you spent on humbolt additives? I bet it would add up to a split A/C which would be MUCH more useful too.

To the Abe guy who has no clue what he's talking about:
All my clones are lit by 400w and 1000w HPS lights they grow fine under it, some freshly rooted cuts can be pulled further away from the light. If you think a 1000 HPS light is bright try the sun at altitude; the plants coming out of 1000w HPS to the sun get sunburned.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> T5's don't compete with HID lighting in the least. I never use MH, HPS has higher usable light output and work great all the way through.
> T5's are great in closets or tents but if you have warehouse space they're a joke. Trust me you get way more bang for your buck out of an hid. High Output is just marketing term by the way, I can sell you some 115w VHO bulbs if you want to pay $50 a bulb. Don't by into hydolroponic marketing it's not geared towards the commercial grower, think farm supply, wholesale, and simple is better.


Wrong? Sorry dude but you need to look into usable spectrums. Notice where HID is in the graph. Keep in mind that T5HO's usually come in the 6500k range, FAR more usable spectrum than HiD. *As long as you have the wattage to put out the lumens you need, T5's spectrum is more usable than an HiD's*, plain and simple.
View attachment 1604258



NewGrowth said:


> To the Abe guy who has no clue what he's talking about:
> All my clones are lit by 400w and 1000w HPS lights they grow fine under it, some freshly rooted cuts can be pulled further away from the light. If you think a 1000 HPS light is bright try the sun at altitude; the plants coming out of 1000w HPS to the sun get sunburned.


Well if you actually read the posts, you would see it was me, not Abe. But that's ok, you obviously are blind to anything but your own opinion.

Do some reasearch, look into light bleaching. Its there, and the science is behind it. Do i believe YOU haven't had a problem? Absolutely! That doesn't mean those problems don't exist.



NewGrowth said:


> How much have you spent on humbolt additives? I bet it would add up to a split A/C which would be MUCH more useful too.


I dont use any additives. In fact, im a firm believer that the *only* thing you need to concentrate on (unless a deficiency arises), is keeping foliage. If you can go beginning to end without losing a leaf (or more than a couple) youve done great.

Kitty, I hope i helped a bit, and i dont mean to Hijack your thread =D if you have any questions i may be able to help with, go ahead and shoot! Youll be getting q's from me soon on my 'Fun Guys' =D


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 16, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Wrong? Sorry dude but you need to look into usable spectrums. Notice where HID is in the graph. Keep in mind that T5HO's usually come in the 6500k range, FAR more usable spectrum than HiD. *As long as you have the wattage to put out the lumens you need, T5's spectrum is more usable than an HiD's*, plain and simple.
> View attachment 1604258
> 
> 
> ...


Hey KlosetKing,

What do you do in your grow to keep from losing a single leaf?


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Hey KlosetKing,
> 
> What do you do in your grow to keep from losing a single leaf?


Well like i said, a single leaf might not be possible, but i tend to not lose more than a few. The key really, is keeping your nitrogen up. I keep a higher N count than most do, keeping basically all my leaves a dark green til almost the very end.

I also don't flush, but that's a different topic altogether (and no, my bud is NOT harsh =D)


----------



## NewGrowth (May 16, 2011)

I'm not here to argue with "klosetking"  I'm not knocking T5's dude just saying for kitty it's a terrible application. Now go on with your charts.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

I dont see how cutting your energy use, and providing a more usable light is 'terrible application' but ok.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 16, 2011)

Because you have never grown cannabis in a warehouse.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 16, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Because you have never grown cannabis in a warehouse.


Sigh. Once again, you provide 'nothing' but anecdotes. How do YOU know i haven't grown in a warehouse? Just because im 'KlosetKing' doesn't mean that's my strict expertise.

So please, tell me, why would it be better? Because it costs more? Because it has LESS usable light for vegetation phase? Because it generates MORE heat? You have provided nothing but "i use these, and they are better cuz i say so".

Now you caught me trolling again. Many apologies Kitty.


----------



## roachclip420 (May 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Sigh. Once again, you provide 'nothing' but anecdotes. How do YOU know i haven't grown in a warehouse? Just because im 'KlosetKing' doesn't mean that's my strict expertise.
> 
> So please, tell me, why would it be better? Because it costs more? Because it has LESS usable light for vegetation phase? Because it generates MORE heat? You have provided nothing but "i use these, and they are better cuz i say so".
> 
> Now you caught me trolling again. Many apologies Kitty.


not necessarily MORE usable light comparing the two. But MORE usable light when talking watt for watt  not to mention heat. But thats another subject and I wont get in the middle of this.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> not necessarily MORE usable light comparing the two


Iam sorry, i didnt clarify it well, I did not mean 'more' as in quantity, i mean 'more efficiently' if you will.

But yes, you are correct =D


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

Something i found useful, which also made me lean towards hps.


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Well like i said, a single leaf might not be possible, but i tend to not lose more than a few. The key really, is keeping your nitrogen up. I keep a higher N count than most do, keeping basically all my leaves a dark green til almost the very end.
> 
> I also don't flush, but that's a different topic altogether (and no, my bud is NOT harsh =D)



In looking at your journal, the blackjack plants look nitrogen deprived. Are you referring to a different grow? Personally I feel the same way about both topics. 

Kitty, what is your thinking around training for single cola harvests and your use of all that hydroton? You have so much space, I'm jealous!


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Something i found useful, which also made me lean towards hps.


Those are great images, and demonstrate LUMENS quite well. But your still missing the point on spectrums. What that DOES show, is that HID's lose less lumens due to distance, but it doesn't not show the efficiencies of spectrums for phases of growth.



rosecitypapa said:


> In looking at your journal, the blackjack plants look nitrogen deprived. Are you referring to a different grow? Personally I feel the same way about both topics.


That grow was my experiment 'kloset' grow, and i had ALL sorts of problems with them ;D

I want to reiterate that just because I made mistakes and didn't succeed, does not mean the science is not behind what im saying. It is.


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

hijack the threads all you like guys, its good discussion, thanks for having it.  

Here's some cliffnotes:

- HID lighting (MH or HPS) is going give more heat than T5HO's
- In my veg room it is 78(F). A/C cant possibly help.
- Nutrients are always the same, and have not changed, the veg time only increased AFTER we switched to grapefruit diesel
- Blue light is best for veg, HPS red light is best for flowering. It has to do with imitating the suns red shift not the actual color of the light.
- It does not matter if you grow in a warehouse or a closet. A plant is a plant. Instead of just planting a dozen like most folks, we're planting hundreds. The results should be the same as a single plant grower if the same time care attention and environment is provided........

So, here's what I somewhat propose to fix this issue once and for all.

THE KITTY VEG TEST

Take 50 grapefruit seeds. Take 50 Endless Sky, Bubblelicious, whatever other strains we will be grabbing seeds for. Germinate and sprout them all. Put 25 of each under the 1000wMH and 25 of each under the 436wT5HO. See how long they veg.

Would this be an effective way settle the "its gotta be your lights" and the "its gotta be the strain" debate?

Thanks very much everyone


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Kitty, what is your thinking around training for single cola harvests and your use of all that hydroton? You have so much space, I'm jealous!


The way the grapefruit diesel looks now its basically all single colas anyway. The strain doesnt bush out at all, it's just one big nug stick. That's whats kililng me now is the lack of a canopy and the huge veg times.............


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Take 50 grapefruit seeds. Take 50 Endless Sky, Bubblelicious, whatever other strains we will be grabbing seeds for. Germinate and sprout them all. Put 25 of each under the 1000wMH and 25 of each under the 436wT5HO. See how long they veg.
> 
> Would this be an effective way settle the "its gotta be your lights" and the "its gotta be the strain" debate?


Sounds like a pretty solid plan to me =D


----------



## meetjoeblow (May 17, 2011)

i have a question which i no has probably answered in the volumes of previous post but how many harvest's have came from this grow opp and how much dried herb did u get. also what kind of set up r u running. i want to start a small grow and i figure id ask someone who had a massive opp for pointers


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

meetjoeblow said:


> i have a question which i no has probably answered in the volumes of previous post but how many harvest's have came from this grow opp and how much dried herb did u get. also what kind of set up r u running. i want to start a small grow and i figure id ask someone who had a massive opp for pointers


Hi joe blow (funny name)!

The system is called "Ebb & Grow" for the flowering rooms, and for the veg room it's an "Ebb & Flow". Both are the same, just one is a tray one is buckets. My grow is identical to every small grow, I just have more plants and more lights so its more of the same thing often. 

We've pulled 5 normal harvests plus a mini harvest or two from beat up plants that we just had space for rather than throw away. Yield, if you're under 1 lb per 1000w lamp you need help. THat's where I'm at now but it seems to be more strain related, I've gotten up to 2 lbs per 1000w lamp before with other strains like Bubblelicious, White widow, Northern Lights. The Kushes were fun to grow but the yields really stunk on them.

Go to thepiratebay.org and type in "marijuana" then sort it by seeders (SE). Download the top 20 files you see there and you'll have books, jorge cerventes and high times grow dvd's etc........ I still watch these often, despite how repetative each one is I seem to pick up something new to remember each time and it helps.

Make a thread on your grow too. Newbies asking questions usually get answers, but newbies asking questions in a grow journal thread full of pictures will get you a LOT more help and its a hell of a lot more fun too.  Most folks are great here, it's a 99/1 ration of good-ppl/trolls. Good luck!


----------



## 420Marine (May 17, 2011)

Kitty just curious maybe I read it wrong but why would you do 2 different strains if your testing your lights..I think it's a phenomenal concept but I think if the lights acted as the "variable" in the equation (I can't for the life of me think of the correct scientific term) but if you use 50/50 hps//mh vs t5's it should become clear..personally I used both and had a lot of great success with the t5's....the main thing I noticed was stretching with the mh


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Kitty just curious maybe I read it wrong but why would you do 2 different strains if your testing your lights..I think it's a phenomenal concept but I think if the lights acted as the "variable" in the equation (I can't for the life of me think of the correct scientific term) but if you use 50/50 hps//mh vs t5's it should become clear..personally I used both and had a lot of great success with the t5's....the main thing I noticed was stretching with the mh


Two different strains, but equal quantity of each divided among the lights. The T5HO holds 95 plants, the 1000wMH fills the rest of the tray up with twice that many or so. This way we test two things at once: Each strain under each type of light. Then we'll know which is the winner, the strain, the lights, or both. 


--- 436wT5HO ---
25 grapefruits
25 something elses
25 something elses
25 something elses

1000wmh

50 grapefruits
50 something elses
50 something elses
50 something elses

if the grapefruits lag the entire way and "something else" vegges real fast, we know its the strain. If the T5HO thrive and the MH are weak, we know its the lights.


----------



## 420Marine (May 17, 2011)

Ahh Ok gotcha now sorry I did misread it...btw you guys still doing glass work or are you pretty jammed with the new pups and the new "ladies"


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Ahh Ok gotcha now sorry I did misread it...btw you guys still doing glass work or are you pretty jammed with the new pups and the new "ladies"


Mr K does glass a lot now. It actually looks nice now, within the last month is when he figured it out. He's been busy cranking out a few custom orders from here, he spends so much time on them it annoys me  I made a pipe last week, it's got a few cracks in it as usual.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2011)

Nice, I like the orange and black handle.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 17, 2011)

I love how you immediately dismiss my advice simply to feel "right". Use T5's and plant seeds, 78 is so perfect just forget a split A/C that allows you to run CO2 and control temps precisely. Hell just check out Jorge Cervantes' grow bible and get your advice from high times. If you want klosetking may even show you his warehouse 
I'm out


----------



## fishwhistle (May 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Mr K does glass a lot now. It actually looks nice now, within the last month is when he figured it out. He's been busy cranking out a few custom orders from here, he spends so much time on them it annoys me  I made a pipe last week, it's got a few cracks in it as usual.


Mr K needs to find some time to take a few more pics of kitty for us...


----------



## brownbearclan (May 17, 2011)

^^^ LOL Fishwhistle that name cracks me up! =D


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> I love how you immediately dismiss my advice simply to feel "right". Use T5's and plant seeds, 78 is so perfect just forget a split A/C that allows you to run CO2 and control temps precisely. Hell just check out Jorge Cervantes' grow bible and get your advice from high times. If you want klosetking may even show you his warehouse
> I'm out


Sigh, ok dude. Thanks for more anecdotal evidence and sarcasm. But hey, who needs science if you have a warehouse right? Warehouse > proven science.

Anyways, hes kinda right. If you are going to be doing a full blown C02 enrichment, the heat is no longer a problem, so long as you don't let it get much above 95 or so. I cant find the graph, but heres an article that shows VERY similar results to the marijuana specific chart that im (still) searching for.

Since you have a higher threshold with CO2 enrichment, you 'could' move to a warmer light, like a MH like NewGrowth says. Only thing i would say is, it will probably warm it more than you want, and you'll need to implement ac. That's a whole lot more energy, imo. Your current temps will still utilize that co2 just fine, so i don't see the need personally.

-edit- Its also important to note, that split A/C that allows you to run CO2 IS a good idea. But i was getting the impression that you were looking for similar efficiency with less cost. Obviously if you want to blow a ton of money on your warehouse, fully automate everything, and have bells and whistles to go with it all, then sure, you can do that.


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> I love how you immediately dismiss my advice simply to feel "right". Use T5's and plant seeds, 78 is so perfect just forget a split A/C that allows you to run CO2 and control temps precisely. Hell just check out Jorge Cervantes' grow bible and get your advice from high times. If you want klosetking may even show you his warehouse
> I'm out


I didnt dismiss your advice. Had you read the *entire* thread, you'd have seen numerous posts about quote "When we add Co2 we'll also be using a river to water cool all of the lights and then seal the rooms up. Since the water temperature remains cold all year round, this is an excellent free source of electricity versus a/c units which require a lot of power to offset so many btu's...."

So, when we do go Co2, instead of a very large fresh air intake that we already have, a/c wont really even be needed. Right now the temperatures and air control and "the ability of leaves to flutter" remain solid. Air flow is great. THe water cooling setup will run about $150 per light and then about $200 for the barrel and wort chillers and pumps. This, versus the cost of a/c and then the electricity for that I'll be ahead financially within an actual 5 months. 

Additionally, I should point this out, that Co2 has zero impact on plants in the vegetative state. Co2 is really only requested of the plants in a higher ppm than normal when you begin putting weight on the buds, not even in the first few weeks of flowering.

Not to argue or ever really be the arguing type, but the co2 suggestions and cooling suggestions are thoughtful but not really plant improvers for the situation that is a concern right now (the 5 week veg time). The plants do great in flower!


----------



## Cptn (May 17, 2011)

Hi Kitty.
One key factor in comparing HID lights vs. T5HO is depth of usable light.
With HID, you must maintain significant distance from the source to prevent damaging the plants. Lets call that distance the "heat buffer."
(I think they are too aggressive stating that you can run plants 9" - 10" from 1000 watt bulbs without damaging the plant. My experience shows 12" as an aggressively close. No cool tubes back then, not sure if it changes things.)
You can see in the charts that the "ideal" light level ends at 5000 lumens.
The distance between the heat buffer and 5k lumens is the depth of usable light.
This is the main metric that HID advocates use to argue the superiority of their platform.
Because of the higher power levels of these *point-source* lights, the depth of useable light ranges from 20 to 26 inches (or 18 to 24 if you think the chart is wrong with the closes safe distance.)
The T5HO light delivers 5000 lumens 12 inches from the tube. 
Although I can comfortably hold my hand on the tube, young sprouts and delicate tops have been known to be damaged by sitting against them all day. Allowing for a 1" heat buffer, I would say that there is an 11 inch depth of usable light.

That is comparing these 2 VERY different types of light sources "apples to apples."
I describe HID lighting as point source lighting. All the light emanates from a small (~4") tube in the center of the bulb. 
The T5HO light is not a point source light like the HID, but rather works more like a panel of light the same size as the grow space below.
Why does this matter? Contrary to common opinion, HID light does not blaze right through plant veg. Flowers, leaves and stems create shadows underneath with greatly diminished light levels.
Because HID is a point light source, those shadows are only filled by light reflected from walls or other surfaces of the grow space. This is where T5's have a huge advantage. Because the source of the light is the entire area above the grow space, shadows are filled by light from other parts of the light "panel."
The result is the dramatically improved branching and node development.

Ultimately, the intensity vs penetration argument is a tradeoff.
T5's have other qualities that may weigh into your decision:
Less heat
Extremely flexible control of the light spectrum (combining different numbers of a broad selection of tubes in your fixture to dial in specific lighting tailored for the changing needs of the plant lifecycle.)

It is just as easy to find a grow style that takes advantage of the T5 light packaging as it is to find one that puts it at a disadvantage to HID.

If you want to see what T5's are capable of, check out this thread by BendMMC on 420mag and tell me the T5 "can't penetrate."

Finally for roachclip420, I agree that T5's for blooming in commercial grows are extremely uncommon these days, but given the amount of technological inertia i the trade these days, that doesn't necessarily mean it's not a good idea . . . 
Bust of amazing commercial grow using T5s for veg

Good luck Kitty. I am a big fan 





Ontheball said:


> Something i found useful, which also made me lean towards hps.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Not to argue or ever really be the arguing type, but the co2 suggestions and cooling suggestions are thoughtful but not really plant improvers for the situation that is a concern right now (the 5 week veg time). The plants do great in flower!


Well, i disagree with 'zero' use, but you are correct in saying that it is less. Some people have also reported lower potency if co2 was pumped the entire flowering stage, and because of that most people follow the practice of killing the co2 in the last 2 weeks or so (right as some would start their flush). A lot of that is anecdotal though, and i really don't have any input on it, as i don't use CO2 myself.

I'll admit, i was only trying to address his post, and i had not realized you you had zero concern over it, as i have forgotten much of this thread already (chalk it up to the herb =D)

Good luck K, I'll be watchin!


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

fluro for veg hps for flower its that simple why all this debate lol blue for veg red for flower pull ur fingers out lol


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Well, i disagree with 'zero' use, but you are correct in saying that it is less. Some people have also reported lower potency if co2 was pumped the entire flowering stage, and because of that most people follow the practice of killing the co2 in the last 2 weeks or so (right as some would start their flush). A lot of that is anecdotal though, and i really don't have any input on it, as i don't use CO2 myself.
> 
> I'll admit, i was only trying to address his post, and i had not realized you you had zero concern over it, as i have forgotten much of this thread already (chalk it up to the herb =D)
> 
> Good luck K, I'll be watchin!


Ya, I was yellin at the other guy not you.   

With Co2 being beneficial during some periods and detrimental others, it really makes you re-think using it in a multi-room staged harvest environment. Two rooms a month apart plus a third veg room means that they'll all be in different stages. Its one of the reasons I havent pushed co2 much yet, that'll be the final factor once everything *else* is dialed in =) =)


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fluro for veg hps for flower its that simple why all this debate lol blue for veg red for flower pull ur fingers out lol


The debate wasnt about red or blue light. The debate was about T5HO vs MH. Both I believe are the same spectrums.  Everyone here better know that blue veg red flower!!! Otherwise they get a kitty attack. rawr.


----------



## fatality (May 18, 2011)

if you must, then go with mh aircooled, more intensity, or the fancy shmanzy water cooled setup as you stated......even with the water cooled i would still run a fan in between the canopy and the bulb, it must just be me though as though i am incapacitated right now....


----------



## NewGrowth (May 18, 2011)

This thread should be re-named kitty's disinformation program. Roll it up has declined quite a bit . . .
BTW- If you ever want to fix your "light controller" PM me I'll teach you about high power relays. 
CO2 detrimental? You should read up on plant biology.
Those who never think never learn
I'll be unsubscribing now, don't want to keep reading this. Good luck.


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> This thread should be re-named kitty's disinformation program. Roll it up has declined quite a bit . . .
> BTW- If you ever want to fix your "light controller" PM me I'll teach you about high power relays.
> CO2 detrimental? You should read up on plant biology.
> Those who never think never learn
> I'll be unsubscribing now, don't want to keep reading this. Good luck.


Later douchebag, lets all leave you rep with nasty comments. I am right now!  By the way, the light controller was replaced almost 6 months ago. Learn to read the entire thread, as usual.  When your done doing that and have learned a few things then try reading up on when co2 is most beneficial to plants. Till then, since you unsubscribed, I guess you just wont see this will you? =P


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The debate wasnt about red or blue light. The debate was about T5HO vs MH. Both I believe are the same spectrums.  Everyone here better know that blue veg red flower!!! Otherwise they get a kitty attack. rawr.



Hahaha ive been growing under my warm glow house bulb bring it on kitty kat  (jokin.)

Reason i went with the blunt basic line is fluro has a better *veg* spectrum then mh not much but it does 



researchkitty said:


> Later douchebag, lets all leave you rep with nasty comments. I am right now!  By the way, the light controller was replaced almost 6 months ago. Learn to read the entire thread, as usual.  When your done doing that and have learned a few things then try reading up on when co2 is most beneficial to plants. Till then, since you unsubscribed, I guess you just wont see this will you? =P


how fun  i left him the rep award for riu's biggest boon


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 19, 2011)

Dumping all my envy right here.


----------



## Psychild (May 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> its that simple why all this debate lol blue for veg red for flower pull ur fingers out lol


This has to be the most rediculous thing I've ever heard. Do some research for a change. Think outside of the box, and study all plants, not just marijuana.


----------



## researchkitty (May 20, 2011)

Psychild said:


> This has to be the most rediculous thing I've ever heard. Do some research for a change. Think outside of the box, and study all plants, not just marijuana.


"rediculous" is spelled "Ridiculous". Anyway, why is it ridiculous? Is he *wrong* that blue light is for veg and red light for flower?  I think he's right! Sure, you can use both spectrums if you like. All you managed to do is insult someone with your mis-spellings and then provide no argument of what you believe is right.



FOLKS if your going to CRITICIZE things or OTHERS here in this thread, DO SO WITH AN OBJECTIVE or some CONSTRUCTIVE THOUGHTS on what you think is RIGHT.  I'm tired of all the peanut gallery coming in and saying "yer wrong yer a retard yer wrong". Lets change the pace to "your wrong, here's why, and here's the research or some links that can explain it". That way we are all learning instead of trying to grow our dicks.


----------



## fatality (May 20, 2011)

show me dem boobies


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 20, 2011)

fatality said:


> show me dem boobies


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 20, 2011)

Seriously though, fuck seeing your plants ans setup we wanna see you.


----------



## fatality (May 20, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Seriously though, fuck seeing your plants ans setup we wanna see you.


 i second that motion, butt shots are welcome as well


----------



## fatality (May 20, 2011)

put a cola in it..... in your hand of course !


----------



## researchkitty (May 21, 2011)

I'll show you a big black dick if you keep it up!


----------



## 420Marine (May 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'll show you a big black dick if you keep it up!


RAWR...hehe..feisty kitty...personally I like both types of pics grow and "other"


----------



## fatality (May 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'll show you a big black dick if you keep it up!


didn't your mother ever tell you them things is bad and to not play with them


----------



## Ontheball (May 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> "rediculous" is spelled "Ridiculous". Anyway, why is it ridiculous? Is he *wrong* that blue light is for veg and red light for flower?  I think he's right! Sure, you can use both spectrums if you like. All you managed to do is insult someone with your mis-spellings and then provide no argument of what you believe is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*hugs* my kats got klaws


----------



## ledgrowing (May 21, 2011)

what is up with you guys kitty is not some meat to claw at this is a grow site not a porn site kitty is a grower not a porn actress if your so hard up buy a fukin hooker


----------



## meetjoeblow (May 21, 2011)

lol damn everyone in this thread is brutal.. but i have two questions. can anyone tell me the down sides of each hydroponic setup exp.. dwc, ebb and flow, etc.. i currently have a dwc setup and everyone ive spoken to has advized against it but cant tell me y. and the second is an open question. i currently have 16 different strains and im trying to figure out which 3 to grow next:

Green House - Super Lemon Haze
Nirvana - Master Kush 
Barney's Farm - G13 Haze 
Barney's Farm - LSD 
Green House - Hawaiian Snow
Green House - Arjan's Ultra Haze #1
Serious - White Russian
Big Buddha - Cheese
Medical Seeds - No Name
Kannabia Seeds - White Domina
Kannabia Seeds - Smile 
Mandala - Beyond The Brain 
Barney's Farm - Acapulco Gold 
Barney's Farm - Pineapple Chunk
Green house - Jack Herror
Dinafem - Critical + 


any suggestions


----------



## abe supercro (May 22, 2011)

DWC is too complicated for most people to have success with is my guess. (see your friends can't even begin to explain it). SLH and LSD. good luck


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'll show you a big black dick if you keep it up!


Im curious, go ahead.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 22, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> what is up with you guys kitty is not some meat to claw at this is a grow site not a porn site kitty is a grower not a porn actress if your so hard up buy a fukin hooker


It can be anything, she is the one flaunting her shit we want MOAR.


----------



## fatality (May 23, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> It can be anything, she is the one flaunting her shit we want MOAR.


no kidden, dont flaunt your hotness on here, cuz ya know we all horny sums-a-bitches..... i am sure kitty doesn't get too offended by it, in fact, i bet she likes it, all girls like attention, whether it be from internet freaks or from RL flesh and blood, kitty, your hott, get over it


----------



## fatality (May 23, 2011)

meetjoeblow said:


> lol damn everyone in this thread is brutal.. but i have two questions. can anyone tell me the down sides of each hydroponic setup exp.. dwc, ebb and flow, etc.. i currently have a dwc setup and everyone ive spoken to has advized against it but cant tell me y. and the second is an open question. i currently have 16 different strains and im trying to figure out which 3 to grow next:
> 
> Green House - Super Lemon Haze
> Nirvana - Master Kush
> ...


i would go with serious -WR , been havin a blast with that strain, she be some straight killa , she will also become littered from head to toe with buds, its a damn good yielder bro, if ya can wait 10 weeks


----------



## mccumcumber (May 23, 2011)

Hey Kitty! Or... kittens (mr and ms right?) Just found this thread today, and boy was it a fun read! Sorry to hear about your current troublesome strain, I'm pretty eager to see if t5s are better for vegging than a MH, I'm going to assume that a MH is better, but hey, the test will tell us what's what.


> *I'll show you a big black dick if you keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does Mr. Kitty feel about this?... Or is it Mr. Kitty?!? Biracial relationships ftw?


----------



## dankshizzle (May 24, 2011)

Buttscratchers¿


----------



## coonword (May 24, 2011)

this thread went in a totally different direction


----------



## mora (May 26, 2011)

i am liking this. still on page 3


----------



## Ontheball (May 26, 2011)

mora said:


> i am liking this. still on page 3


*LOL* (p.s. dear riu my message is not too short ya shlags)


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 26, 2011)

Tits


----------



## kush fario (May 27, 2011)

lol can we get back to information you stoners can hardy keep on topic


----------



## researchkitty (May 30, 2011)

Yay, harvest day. Chopped em down Sunday night, took 4 hours for 5 people and 80+ plants.

Now flower room B is empty, awaiting veg plants. A is full now, on week 4 today (day 2.

As for what Mr Kitty thinks, who do you guys thinks takes the picutures?


----------



## 420Marine (May 30, 2011)

Very Nice Pics...oh and nice to see you as well..but it looks like you got your watts/ounce prob down.


----------



## researchkitty (May 30, 2011)

We'll see marine..... Once the weigh in goes down this friday/saturday!


----------



## coonword (May 30, 2011)

back on track?


----------



## KlosetKing (May 31, 2011)

Lookin' magnificent Kitty! You and the 'Mr." have some fun ahead of you ;D

Keep it comin'!


----------



## kush fario (May 31, 2011)

nice harvest those colas look fucking tasty and im not sure who takes the pics i was thinking it would be mr. kitty taking the pics you are in. But then i remembered that cameras have a delay. and it could infact be you taking pics of yourself. then i thought what if mr. kitty is a photographer!  wracking my brain with this one lol.


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

hey guys im new to riu and havent had much luck getting people to respond to my threads or track my grow journal. i am a first time indoor grower and have a large space and alot of wattage(3000hps+400 hs) but ive recently dun into some "good" problems and havent got many answers! my plants r growing too gaddamn BIG! plez take a look at my set up, there r very few ppl ive found on here running large, high wattage rooms so id appriciate all the help i can get! BTW ur system looks AWESOME! thanks again


----------



## researchkitty (May 31, 2011)

sudynim said:


> hey guys im new to riu and havent had much luck getting people to respond to my threads or track my grow journal. i am a first time indoor grower and have a large space and alot of wattage(3000hps+400 hs) but ive recently dun into some "good" problems and havent got many answers! my plants r growing too gaddamn BIG! plez take a look at my set up, there r very few ppl ive found on here running large, high wattage rooms so id appriciate all the help i can get! BTW ur system looks AWESOME! thanks again


Reduce the vegitation duration by about 20%. Easy fix!


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

noted. i think it might be too late for that what do i do now though?


----------



## researchkitty (May 31, 2011)

Depending on HOW tall they are, you have a few options:

1.) Re-pot it and bury them deeper (Only gives you a few inches, and only recommended with Hydroton)

2.) Tie some string on the top of the plant and make it, over a few days, bend lower.

3.) Raise the lights higher

That's about all I can think of really, hard to say without a picture.

Regardless of what you do, around week 4 or 5 trim off the bottom 1/3 of the plant. It'll allow you to get nugs instead of long fluffy weed.


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the advice kitty. i caged them (all my sativas in the right 3 trays) and tied them of yesterday and heres some pics(sativas before and after cages). from bottom left to bottem right (3x5gal mesh bottom pots per 3x3 tray drain to waste hydro-hybrid): ak47, cheese, sour deisil, lemon drop, lemon drop. check out my grow journal if u have a chance. thanks for lookin. ps all my sativas are around 3 ft(some more some less but pretty even growth)


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

ok i turned my lights on and raised them and tied my girls up like turkeys! they look good and i also noticed their h2o intake has almost doubled in the last wk and a half is this norm(for day 13 of flower)


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 1, 2011)

How long are you gonna veg for the next grow. You will be pulling around 10 pounds with that kind of setup. I would veg each plant for a month but run two differnt cycles in the same room. So if you have 6 1000's. Three lights with week 4 buds. And three lights with plants that just got put in the room. I would take clones before i put the plants in the flowering room. Since hydro has really fast growth so you see really fast turn arounds. In that setup i would do 50 per three lights. With a three week veg. Since you have a cloning/vegging room you can do a perpetual grow. You could be pulling 5 pounds a month with free clones.
Or you could run mothers and do one full cycle. And veggin for 6 weeks if you wanted.
But if your gonna run two differnt crop cycles in the same room always make sure you have an even canopy. So if you have to raise them then do so.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice harvest Kitty.

Lots of trim.Sorry if i missed it but what do you guys like to do with all the left overs?


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 1, 2011)

sudynim: Your setup is fine. Just keep the lights a few inches from the tops and keep raising them as they grow. You should be fine.

Mr Smiley: We ordered Endless Sky and are ordering a bunch more strains from Attitude as well. The Grapefruit Diesels will keep us together until those mothers are ready for clones from the new strains. Then we'll be pulling in the weight, I hope! 

Dank: Hash! The trim is so weak compared to other strains trim, so oil is real weak and wasteful for this strains trim. We've been making bubble hash out of it instead using a washing machine and five bags. I keep the oil made with straight nugs instead, its a lot cleaner.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Dank: Hash! The trim is so weak compared to other strains trim, so oil is real weak and wasteful for this strains trim. We've been making bubble hash out of it instead using a washing machine and five bags. I keep the oil made with straight nugs instead, its a lot cleaner.


You should build yourself a carousel for dry sift....if your into dry sift that is.My favorite.


----------



## fatality (Jun 4, 2011)

october 28'th ring a bell kitty ?


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 4, 2011)

fatality said:


> october 28'th ring a bell kitty ?


Other than being 3 days before halloween, nope........ What's special about Oct 28th?





Final weight 2lbs 10oz off of 5000w of light. That's the worse you could ask for. Endless Sky and others are already on the way. Hell on earth over soon.  Lesson learned, dont grow sativas indoors.


----------



## farmboss (Jun 4, 2011)

yes, sativa's indoors only if you have 20 foot ceilings, and want to surround the plants in light. 1000w don't penetrate 6+ feet down.

saying c02 not beneficial in veg is like saying that lance armstrong wouldn't be any bigger if he started steroids at age 10. it what you WANT out of it. cutting veg time in half not "beneficial"?

does the hydro store sell TIME ? sorry, fresh out.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Final weight 2lbs 10oz off of 5000w of light. That's the worse you could ask for. Endless Sky and others are already on the way. Hell on earth over soon.  Lesson learned, dont grow sativas indoors.


*ouch.. that sucks to hear, 5kgl = 2lbs 10ozs  i grow sativas indoor 'hybrids/landT/heirs'.. and they always have had decent yeilds (not the best but good enough) --super crop them till they look like old twisted ladies and LST, that what works for me when dealing with sats 

..oh wells, goodluck on the next one.


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 4, 2011)

I cant wait for more of the bubblelicious. So easy to grow, such big nugs. Pulled off 12 plants under a 1kw with them and had 4oz each plant. That's the shit I want in again!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I cant wait for more of the bubblelicious. So easy to grow, such big nugs. Pulled off 12 plants under a 1kw with them and had 4oz each plant. That's the shit I want in again!


very nice


----------



## Copycat (Jun 4, 2011)

4 oz off each plant aint bad at all


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 4, 2011)

Copycat said:


> 4 oz off each plant aint bad at all


Makes you go from 1/2 lb per light to 2 lbs per light too.  It's a nice upgrade! I might even drop my price with that much weight.


----------



## 2ez (Jun 5, 2011)

great thread i'm subd


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey kitty,

How long were they vegged for to get 4 oz per plant?

@
4 oz per plant
12 plants 
= 48 oz per 1000 watt
= 3 pounds total

Excellent work!


----------



## niallo91 (Jun 5, 2011)

*like to start by saying thanks for this thread it is kick ass very good to read and i have learned lots from it ..... this is prob 1 of the best threads i ever read....*​


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (Jun 5, 2011)

loving the grow, been poking around the thread since it started, very nice  must be like heaven going to work everyday.....


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (Jun 5, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yay, harvest day. Chopped em down Sunday night, took 4 hours for 5 people and 80+ plants.
> 
> Now flower room B is empty, awaiting veg plants. A is full now, on week 4 today (day 2.
> 
> As for what Mr Kitty thinks, who do you guys thinks takes the picutures?


lol i take it you always do you chop in ya undies? LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 5, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey kitty,
> 
> How long were they vegged for to get 4 oz per plant?
> 
> ...


If memory serves right it was 3 weeks under 1000w MH bulbs. Started with two lights, and 24 plants per light, then added two and spaced em out further. We had to, they were too big.


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 5, 2011)

thatoneguy1991 said:


> lol i take it you always do you chop in ya undies? LOL


No, but when you spill a bunch of water on your pink sweatties then you have to take em off =)


----------



## Copycat (Jun 5, 2011)

mr kitty walk around with a bucket of water all the time?


----------



## sparkafire (Jun 5, 2011)

Scribed and in tune


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats a sick picture ur buds are now my desktop background


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Thats a sick picture ur buds are now my desktop background


LOL, thats not why its your background...


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

or maybe the fact shes admiring her crop ? we dont all think with our dicks.


----------



## kush fario (Jun 6, 2011)

your right they have minds of their own.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 6, 2011)

I've scrolled through this whole thread. Great work, amazing setup! Sexy ass pictures of your plants and you as well. Good job to you and everyone else involved.


----------



## D M (Jun 7, 2011)

I really hope Mr. Kitty was your idea for a nickname. If he chose that one I might have some concerns...  

Beautiful job! Keep sharing the healing and the love with as many people as you can!


----------



## fatality (Jun 8, 2011)

october 28th, i'm sure my memory doesn't mistake me and i am off by a day, but it is possible........ CANADA........LOL


----------



## ValleGrown (Jun 14, 2011)

What was the dry weight? And can we see some dry pictures as well? I am interested to see how much the buds shrank


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll get some bud pictures up still hae a bunch in boxes and in bags still.

Endless Sky from Greenthumb showed up. Will get some pictures here shortly, just got done re-arranging the office here and all the cables and shit are still being plugged in.  Also got the new Predator reflector that takes care of a 6x4 space with a thousand watt MH lamp for the babies.


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 15, 2011)

subed this one now!


----------



## kush fario (Jun 15, 2011)

sounds good cant wait to see the new pics


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 16, 2011)

Screw the pictures send me fat cola its so dry here atm save me kitty lol


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's my sacks:


----------



## phyzix (Jun 19, 2011)

How do I get one of those $?


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 19, 2011)

One of what?


----------



## coonword (Jun 19, 2011)

where do u purchase them bags?!?!


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 19, 2011)

next time you spill water on your pink sweaties can you turn around so we can get a pic of the backside of those buds also?LOL,great thread kitty,keep up the good work!


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 20, 2011)

The bags are *very* smart to use. Not to toot our own horns, but toot toot! You can buy them on eBay, shopping.google.com, anywhere really. Look for "Stand Up Pouch Silver" on google/ebay to find the ones we use. They come in many sizes, I think ours are 6x9" for the 1oz bags, and we have 1/2lb bags as well that are 11x14" in size. The stickers I can send you the photoshop template they are just Avery labels from Staples/Office Max. The other advantage to the bags too is that NOBODY **EVER** weighs them. They see a heat sealed ziplock pouch with a "factory" label on them. I always put 1g extra in every bag just in case though. 

The stickers make it look like the herb comes from California, and the reason for that is so the buyers have no clue that their "broker" is the grower.  Plus the bags are pretty inexpensive, its about $0.50 each bag with the two stickers on them.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

Where do u sell then kitty festivals and such ? 

its all very wierd watching Canadian/u.s. grows due to your laws.

its just 100% illegal here.


----------



## phyzix (Jun 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The bags are *very* smart to use. Not to toot our own horns, but toot toot! You can buy them on eBay, shopping.google.com, anywhere really. Look for "Stand Up Pouch Silver" on google/ebay to find the ones we use. They come in many sizes, I think ours are 6x9" for the 1oz bags, and we have 1/2lb bags as well that are 11x14" in size. The stickers I can send you the photoshop template they are just Avery labels from Staples/Office Max. The other advantage to the bags too is that NOBODY **EVER** weighs them. They see a heat sealed ziplock pouch with a "factory" label on them. I always put 1g extra in every bag just in case though.
> 
> The stickers make it look like the herb comes from California, and the reason for that is so the buyers have no clue that their "broker" is the grower.  Plus the bags are pretty inexpensive, its about $0.50 each bag with the two stickers on them.


Look pretty legit...wish you were local I would pick up a zip. Hope business is going well.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Here's my sacks:


very nice looking great


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Where do u sell then kitty festivals and such ?
> 
> its all very wierd watching Canadian/u.s. grows due to your laws.
> 
> its just 100% illegal here.


Its illegal everywhere I'm pretty sure, even in Cali its still got limitations and federal laws as well. Here its just the same as anywhere really, people you know buy it and sell it.


----------



## kush fario (Jun 20, 2011)

true im in canada but i was just watching wild justice a show out of cali and they activly bust growers and people with out a 215 card. btw beautiful grow! and nice end result cant wait to see whats comming!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Its illegal everywhere I'm pretty sure, even in Cali its still got limitations and federal laws as well. Here its just the same as anywhere really, people you know buy it and sell it.


yeah know u gotta get cards n such forth fairenough were in the same boat then really.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The bags are *very* smart to use. Not to toot our own horns, but toot toot! You can buy them on eBay, shopping.google.com, anywhere really. Look for "Stand Up Pouch Silver" on google/ebay to find the ones we use. They come in many sizes, I think ours are 6x9" for the 1oz bags, and we have 1/2lb bags as well that are 11x14" in size. The stickers I can send you the photoshop template they are just Avery labels from Staples/Office Max. The other advantage to the bags too is that NOBODY **EVER** weighs them. They see a heat sealed ziplock pouch with a "factory" label on them. I always put 1g extra in every bag just in case though.
> 
> The stickers make it look like the herb comes from California, and the reason for that is so the buyers have no clue that their "broker" is the grower.  Plus the bags are pretty inexpensive, its about $0.50 each bag with the two stickers on them.


Nice one Kitty, very professional! Is the UPC a valid one, what did you do to get it? The bags also look pretty plump, would the next size up be better or is there enough room in this size to handle different volumes of different strains?


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 21, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Nice one Kitty, very professional! Is the UPC a valid one, what did you do to get it? The bags also look pretty plump, would the next size up be better or is there enough room in this size to handle different volumes of different strains?


The UPC is bullshit. Its just the first barcode I found when typing in "barcode" under images.google.com.  The size of the bags is listed above, the small ones pictured hole 1 ounce perfectly, and then there are QP, HP and LB bags if thats your style too.

They even come in gold, green, red, blues, etc...  I just liked silver.


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 26, 2011)

The fill pump on Flower Room A's 3 lights worth of plants failed and was out for about 5 days. I noticed the water in the rez not being gradually lower and the plants were starting to look weak. Looks like we lost 6-8 plants in total, but they are far enough along they will make fine hash once they are chopped in 10 days.

Flower Room B has two lights just turned on for a small batch of 32 plants. That leaves 5 lights on and 9 off right now. When the plants in A finish up, then we'll fill up A & B completely and have a surplus of plants.

Veg room has the Predator or Raptor reflector up now, it covers a 4'x6' area with a 1000w MH lamp. It's been up for about 2 weeks now actually, I just havent gotten a chance to take a pic of it yet. Its wicked nice and spreads out the light much nicer than a standard 4x4 capable 1000w MH compatible reflector would be.

Endless Sky from Dr Greenthumb arrived, germinated, and we now have 6 mothers being grown. Will keep 4 of them, flower the other two, and then we'll see how this 800ppm-max 45 day flower strain with monster yields for $200/10 seeds works out. Usually mommies are ready in 6 weeks from seed, but I'm not sure if it'll take longer or shorter given this is a strange growing indica dominant fattie. Time will tell. 

That's all for now! Thanks everybody


----------



## coonword (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry to hear about your pump fail that really sucks i had a pump fail and lost like 7 freshly rooted clones i was pretty pissed but 6-8 in flower i would of been heart broken! like u said at least the hash is an upside


----------



## kush fario (Jun 28, 2011)

ya it sucks to here you lost some plants i cant wait too c some new pics of the grow rooms. and also you should ass some pics of hash you make  i just love hash its so awesome!n


----------



## bcguy01 (Jun 30, 2011)

what strain did you grow that you were pulling 4 oz per plant with 4 weeks veg?


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 30, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> what strain did you grow that you were pulling 4 oz per plant with 4 weeks veg?


Bubblelicious and White Widow, both Nirvana strains.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Bubblelicious and White Widow, both Nirvana strains.


very nice those strains sound good


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 1, 2011)

I offered to share the templates for my bags, and got a ton of requests for them. So, here they are for everyone to download and stop buggin me via pm for em   

I uploaded it to Megaupload, its a 40mb zip file. I sent all the templates I use for it, and the stickers I use are Avery from Office Depot 10 per page.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ODMZA7Z0

Kitty


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 2, 2011)

did you ever grow nirvana ak48 before?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 2, 2011)

Never tried that one, no.......... Let us know how it goes for sure though!


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am trying to do a setup with the yield you get but am thinking of going with flood tables and was wondering if you ever used them or just the buckets? Also what was the best strain you have grown? I just ordered TGA subcool seeds "ace of spades and Jilly Bean" along with Cali Connection "larry og and Jamacian D" and some different Dinafim strains looking for a good commercial strain.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 2, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> I am trying to do a setup with the yield you get but am thinking of going with flood tables and was wondering if you ever used them or just the buckets? Also what was the best strain you have grown? I just ordered TGA subcool seeds "ace of spades and Jilly Bean" along with Cali Connection "larry og and Jamacian D" and some different Dinafim strains looking for a good commercial strain.


My yields suck right now. But that's changing. 

Best strain has to be Bubblelicious. No matter what you do to it, it lives and loves making THC.

Ebb & Flow trays and the rockwool cubes suck. Each big rockwool cube is like $4-$5 and you throw em away every time. Hydroton you wash and put back. I also like the inability to really overwater plants in Hydroton. Everyone has preferences of course, you can tell mine. I like buckets.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 2, 2011)

i am looking for a setup that can take care of itself for a day or 2 if i leave town and is cheap to start. I have no problem with 4 bucks a cube for rockwool if i can get 1 to 2 zips per plant. I am going to do multiple 4x8 tables SOG style. I need a fast turn over rate about 10 lbs every 60 days.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 2, 2011)

For 10lbs every 60 days you need 5-7 lights that are 1000w. For leaving your room every few days unattended, both systems (buckets or flood trays) are pretty much identical for your day to day maintenance requirements. You can leave em for a few days but for $100 you can also get a wifi camera so you can watch it password protected over the Internet when you are away. 48 hours away from plants probably wont hurt much, but if your new to growing, it'll KILL you! Once you know the systems ins-and-outs and little technical quirks then feel free to vacation a little.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> For 10lbs every 60 days you need 5-7 lights that are 1000w. For leaving your room every few days unattended, both systems (buckets or flood trays) are pretty much identical for your day to day maintenance requirements. You can leave em for a few days but for $100 you can also get a wifi camera so you can watch it password protected over the Internet when you are away. 48 hours away from plants probably wont hurt much, but if your new to growing, it'll KILL you! Once you know the systems ins-and-outs and little technical quirks then feel free to vacation a little.


can u really get 10 pounds off 5 lights? i mean really.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 2, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> can u really get 10 pounds off 5 lights? i mean really.


Sure, environmentally sealed room with CO2 and an excellent batch of clones and keeping everything tip top. You gotta know what your doing. 5-7 lights I reaffirm my estimate. Can HE? Well, who knows.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 2, 2011)

like i was saying i have top producing strains but am new to hydro. I only grow ith coco now and love it but am looking for one i dont have to water by hand everyday. what nutes do you recommend for hydro?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 3, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> like i was saying i have top producing strains but am new to hydro. I only grow ith coco now and love it but am looking for one i dont have to water by hand everyday. what nutes do you recommend for hydro?


Probably the same nutrients I've been using for a few years, Humboldt.  Call em up, there number is on their website. They'll get you a little kit of nutrients.


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 3, 2011)

I would recommend house and garden..but I can't tell you how good the yield is going to be first time with them but I have to say nothing but positive vibes so far


----------



## subwaves (Jul 10, 2011)

This thread kept me sitting all night long here
IT is so inspiring...
it is so interesting to see this done with so much care and effort.
I think girls who grow are sexier!
and i am on page 59!


----------



## subwaves (Jul 11, 2011)

Finally I finished reading the thread. It was like watching a movie...
It even included "horror" scene. (That aprilfool!) Maaan I was so scared and so worried...
What i like most is " Time for a photo update "

I am in love .
Smart girls are so sexy to me...


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 11, 2011)

CONTEST:

- Go to attitude seeds website. (If you need the URL, your already disqualified )

- Spend $500 USD (not GBP) on seeds

- Consider my growing conditions. Indoor. Hydro. Buckets. 1000w HPS.

- Consider my desires. Under 4ft tall finishing. Under 3 weeks veg time from clone. Indica dominant, not sativa dominant. Fastest flowering time possible, nothing over 8 weeks. Huge yields, nothing but the largest. Each pack of seeds would be used to get a mommy or two and clones from that. WE'd like a variety of strains and have 14 lights to work with so plenty of space! 

Whoevers shopping cart I pick gets a free oil dish.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

$500 of Mr Nice strains


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

I love this journal.

Sup ResearchKitty................your thread makes me wanna touch myself. Fsssssssssssst Raaaawrrrr !!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

+ some underground originals...



WOWgrow said:


> $500 of Mr Nice strains


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

livers is out of stock mantiszn


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

don was after that oldtimes OU

i knew that stuff would move quickly... glad got the original cut  apparently the seed version was supposed to be quite stable and close to the clone though..



WOWgrow said:


> livers is out of stock mantiszn


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

bet they did a better job than GHS exodus haha.


----------



## Plowboy (Jul 11, 2011)

I always love shopping with other peoples money!

BTW I read the whole thread and I have to say it was pretty entertaining. Loved watching the ups and downs of getting everything set up. Thanks for showing the good with the bad (mistakes.)Seriously though, I thought you got busted when you didn't show up for awhile. Props on the grow. I'm impressed at the amount of work you have put into this. What I wouldn't give for a partner like you. Looks like a lot of fun!

When are you going to do the "lake water light cooling project?" I'm interested to see how you end up working that out.

Happy growing!

Peace,
PB


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

this contest is way too difficult.. my basket is sitting on $1023 and i'm only just getting started


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> this contest is way too difficult.. my basket is sitting on $1023 and i'm only just getting started


Delete half of the quantity!  5 seeds feminized max!

Lets go folks we dont have all day, gotta order these fuckers soon! Help pimp our room with your strain choices.


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

​ Qty ProductCodeStockPriceLine Price




Soma Seeds Citralah 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds SOMA05/SOMA05&#8734;£75.99£75.99




Mr Nice Seeds Early Queen x Afghan Haze 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 15 Seeds MR T127/no du&#8734;£70.99£70.99




Mr Nice Seeds Super Silver Haze 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 15 Seeds MR N127&#8734;£101.99£101.99




SOMA SEEDS G13 Haze x NYC Diesel 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds SOM6107/soma27 no du&#8734;£119.99£119.99




Green House Seeds Chemdog Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds GREW21/GH27BFEM&#8734;£45.99£45.99




Barneys Farm Dr Grinspoon Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds BAR062&#8734;£34.99£34.99




Sativa Seeds N.Y.P.D 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds SATD11/SATIV16&#8734;£21.50£21.50




FREE GreenHouse GrinderFREE GreenHouse Grinder&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical JackFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Shark AttackUFOF23&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AutomaticFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds DieselFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue WidowFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:£471.44
*Basket Total:**£471.44*
if you dont like these ill do it again i just wanna win! lolol


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 11, 2011)

kush fario said:


> if you dont like these ill do it again i just wanna win! lolol


No males


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

Qty ProductCodeStockPriceLine Price




Royal Dutch Genetics Cheese Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds ROY2122&#8734;£29.99£29.99




CBD Seeds Widow 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 03 seeds CBD3304&#8734;£18.99£18.99




Connoisseur Genetics Grateful Casey Seeds Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds CON1326&#8734;£59.99£59.99




G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05&#8734;£29.99£29.99




Nirvana Seeds Ice Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds NIRA72/NSF522&#8734;£24.99£24.99




Porno Seeds Michelle Moist Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds PORO135&#8734;£39.99£39.99




Female Seeds Indoor Mix 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds FEMN132/FEM1011&#8734;£31.99£31.99




Flying Dutchmen Seeds Temple Haze Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds FDF0501 FDF0101/FDF0501&#8734;£46.99£46.99




CH9 Female Seeds Jack 33 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds CH9Q149/ch9513&#8734;£24.99£24.99




Paradise Seeds Nebula Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds PARQ71/PARA-1016&#8734;£51.99£51.99




White Label Feminized Power Plant 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds WLF0506/wlf0506&#8734;£46.99£46.99




BIG BUDDHA Haze Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds BIGT21/du&#8734;£32.99£32.99




SAGARMATHA SEEDS Northern Lights #9 Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds SAGX75/SAG507F&#8734;£41.99£41.99




Positronics Seeds Black Widow Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 01 Seeds POS5103/POS0101&#8734;£12.99£12.99




UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical JackFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Shark AttackUFOF23&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AutomaticFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds DieselFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue WidowFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:£494.86
*Basket Total:**£494.86*


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

no males


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

The Doggies Nuts Seeds Northern Lights #1 Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds THE3115/PUK66FEM&#8734;$220.80$220.80




The Doggies Nuts Seeds Abyss Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds THEO115/PUK61FEM&#8734;$352.00$352.00




UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical JackFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Shark AttackUFOF23&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AutomaticFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds DieselFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue WidowFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:$572.80
*Basket Total:**$572.80*


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

Qty ProductCodeStockPriceLine Price




The Doggies Nuts Seeds Hyper Active AKA Speed Weed Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds THEL115/PUK67FEM&#8734;$460.78$460.78




UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical JackFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Shark AttackUFOF23&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AutomaticFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds DieselFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue WidowFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:$460.78
*Basket Total:**$460.78*


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

oops i forgot about the short thing lol heres another one 




Green House Seeds NL5 Haze Mist Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds GREZ21/GH22AFEM&#8734;$39.98$39.98




Green House Seeds El Nino Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds GH04AFEM - GH04BFEM/GH04AFEM&#8734;$46.38$46.38




Green House Seeds White Rhino Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds GH10AFEM - GH10BFEM/GH10AFEM&#8734;$44.78$44.78




Green House Seeds The Church Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds GH13AFEM - GH13BFEM/GH17AFEM&#8734;$27.18$27.18




Green House Seeds Chemdog Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds GREW21/GH27BFEM&#8734;$73.58$73.58




Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds GRES21/GH26AFEM&#8734;$39.98$39.98




Homegrown Fantaseeds Afghani Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds AFGT52/HF508FEM&#8734;$56.00$56.00




Paradise Seeds Nebula Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds PARQ71/PARA-1016&#8734;$83.18$83.18




Paradise Jacky White Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds PARG88/PARA-1023&#8734;$70.38$70.38




Pyramid Seeds Tiburon Feminized (Shark) 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 01 Seeds PYRR21&#8734;$11.18$11.18




FREE GreenHouse GrinderFREE GreenHouse Grinder&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical JackFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Shark AttackUFOF23&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AutomaticFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds DieselFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue WidowFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:$492.66
*Basket Total:**$492.66*


----------



## M0de Grow (Jul 13, 2011)

nice i want all those strains!


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 14, 2011)

Plowboy said:


> I always love shopping with other peoples money!
> 
> BTW I read the whole thread and I have to say it was pretty entertaining. Loved watching the ups and downs of getting everything set up. Thanks for showing the good with the bad (mistakes.)Seriously though, I thought you got busted when you didn't show up for awhile. Props on the grow. I'm impressed at the amount of work you have put into this. What I wouldn't give for a partner like you. Looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


Hey PB! The lake water cooling project will most likely not rear its head until next spring. We're already in the middle of July, the heat is already here. Since we only (right now) have 4 lights out of 14 that are actually ON as a result of the slow vegging grapefruit diesels, we didnt think that the expenditure was necessary right now. Next spring, it will be for sure. We did add air conditioning to the room via a Vortex Fan and the buildings A/C unit, and that has helped keep temps normal over the hot period right now.



M0de Grow said:


> nice i want all those strains!


Me too! 

Pictures shortly, I've got a lot of new stuff to show everyone..............


----------



## NONHater (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice AV!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 14, 2011)

jw did i win the contest?


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 14, 2011)

Kitty would u mind giving blue critical ago ? i think its from queen of seeds i saw it years ago and have always wanted to smoke some its mental looking bud good yielder good grow time and high thc


----------



## BonedOutDino420 (Jul 17, 2011)

nice grow kitty


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 17, 2011)

lets see those pics


----------



## Sativus (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya! Where are those pics!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

Déjà vu......


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

greedy fuckers like there aint enough


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep pokin at ms kitty to take some pics. Today we have a fence being installed, so with contractors on site, we wont be too active till the end of the week.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 18, 2011)

getting your security in line?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 18, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> getting your security in line?


Nah, just some welded wire fence thats dipped in black plastic of some sort. It's only 4 feet tall. Set a perimeter, rather than scream "oh snap look here"  You can barely see the fence unless your up on it. Helps dogs piss without me wondering where they are.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2011)

hello kitty...it seems like you came up with the ppppppuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr fect grow! meow what strains are those huge buds hangin up? thanks for the pix.. peace out


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 24, 2011)

Time for a photo update...........


Flower Room A is empty. Flower Room B has 4 1/2 lights worth of plants (75 or 80 plants) that are flowering now. 2 lights are at week 5, the rest are at week 2 1/2.

Veg room has about 160 plants almost ready for flowering. Soon as they average 12 inches tall away we go!

Another 75 seedlings (GD) in rapidrooters. 6 Endless Sky mothers.

A few panoramic shots from our new camera.

Thanks!


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the panoramic shots..mind if I ask you guys what kind of camera


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 24, 2011)

420Marine said:


> Love the panoramic shots..mind if I ask you guys what kind of camera


It's a SONY DSC-HX5V

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-HX5V-Digital-Stabilization/dp/B00328HR76

Really easy camera to use, and its the only one I've ever owned that makes the black dog easy to photograph.  Be sure to disable the integrated GPS in the menu before you run around showing off weed photos of course.


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL well of course


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

well been going over this thread, you guys do good work , i swear where the fuck you find a girl who will grow with you  do i have to move to Canada or something. any way this is my first time seeing Ebb&grow( ya newb , but am really a soil guy trng to get into some hydro prolly gonna start with some DWC) , and i din't really read every page it was more like a skimming so ad like to ask why the ebb&grow for all the plants, wouldn't some NFT or aeroponic system be easier (not hating am actually really curious ) but any way all in all you guys do great growing


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 24, 2011)

All you gotta do is date someone who loves weed.  I never understood the guys who date non-stoner chicks when they are super stoners themselves......... Never works out


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

<<<< i did that shit, relationship was 50% her bitching at me cuz i was high, any way am in kenya now every one smokes pot i should just find someone not afraid of the punk ass rentacops they got here

EDIT: any way subed luv the thread, the grows and of course the loads pics of all the purrty ladies ( pun intended loz )


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> All you gotta do is date someone who loves weed.  I never understood the guys who date non-stoner chicks when they are super stoners themselves......... Never works out


ahahahaha this is true!


----------



## Cptn (Jul 25, 2011)

mugan said:


> any way this is my first time seeing Ebb&grow( ya newb , but am really a soil guy trng to get into some hydro prolly gonna start with some DWC) , and i din't really read every page it was more like a skimming so ad like to ask why the ebb&grow for all the plants, wouldn't some NFT or aeroponic system be easier (not hating am actually really curious ) but any way all in all you guys do great growing


Nute solution temps are critical with NFT/Aero/DWC. Ideal solution temps is 68°F to prevent disease and allow high dissolved oxygen and nutrient uptake. In MANY cases, this requires a chiller.

This is not an issue with Ebb-Flow or drip systems. For someone starting off with hydro, it is hard to beat a Hempy bucket. Sterile medium, gives you a chance to master all that goes along with soiless growing without a lot of complexity. Easy to automate with a drip system. Cheap to get into, easy to move onto more complex systems later with more experience.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 26, 2011)

mugan said:


> well been going over this thread, you guys do good work , i swear where the fuck you find a girl who will grow with you  do i have to move to Canada or something. any way this is my first time seeing Ebb&grow( ya newb , but am really a soil guy trng to get into some hydro prolly gonna start with some DWC) , and i din't really read every page it was more like a skimming so ad like to ask why the ebb&grow for all the plants, wouldn't some NFT or aeroponic system be easier (not hating am actually really curious ) but any way all in all you guys do great growing


Sorry, missed the question earlier.  I've tried Aeroponics/drip systems as well as ebb & flow trays in the past. The lines like to clog, the pumps like to die, and if either of this happens bye bye plants.  Ebb & Grow is great because you just add buckets. Hydroton is the worlds most perfect growing medium.

I do believe if you priced out two systems, one like mine and then the NFT/AERO/DWC style, that mine would be much less expensive in hardware, much more reliable, much easier to maintain, and much easier to re-plumb/re-wire if you want to move things around. A real long time was put into the decision to use this type of a system.

The only other system I would consider is an UnderCurrent (UC16XL!). Those are much more expensive (2-3x) plus you need a water chiller (or pond chiller ). They do, grow the best weed around, though!


----------



## mugan (Jul 27, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Nute solution temps are critical with NFT/Aero/DWC. Ideal solution temps is 68°F to prevent disease and allow high dissolved oxygen and nutrient uptake. In MANY cases, this requires a chiller.
> 
> This is not an issue with Ebb-Flow or drip systems. For someone starting off with hydro, it is hard to beat a Hempy bucket. Sterile medium, gives you a chance to master all that goes along with soiless growing without a lot of complexity. Easy to automate with a drip system. Cheap to get into, easy to move onto more complex systems later with more experience.





researchkitty said:


> Sorry, missed the question earlier.  I've tried Aeroponics/drip systems as well as ebb & flow trays in the past. The lines like to clog, the pumps like to die, and if either of this happens bye bye plants.  Ebb & Grow is great because you just add buckets. Hydroton is the worlds most perfect growing medium.
> 
> I do believe if you priced out two systems, one like mine and then the NFT/AERO/DWC style, that mine would be much less expensive in hardware, much more reliable, much easier to maintain, and much easier to re-plumb/re-wire if you want to move things around. A real long time was put into the decision to use this type of a system.
> 
> The only other system I would consider is an UnderCurrent (UC16XL!). Those are much more expensive (2-3x) plus you need a water chiller (or pond chiller ). They do, grow the best weed around, though!


well that changes my out look on hydro, i was thinking rdwc now looks like i need to do more research, i have a tomato in a DWC homemade pot and i did it to test my nutes but if i ever decided to really grow multiple plants i guess its not practical


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 27, 2011)

mugan said:


> well that changes my out look on hydro, i was thinking rdwc now looks like i need to do more research, i have a tomato in a DWC homemade pot and i did it to test my nutes but if i ever decided to really grow multiple plants i guess its not practical


Check out thcfarmer.com if you're interested in the UnderCurrent systems. RIU doesnt have any good grows with them, yet. thcfarmer.com seems to be where the craze is on the UnderCurrents, there's probably a few dozen grow journals with them being used. They just plain rock, but $$$$$$$$$$ and soooooooo many important critical parts that can break


----------



## 420Marine (Jul 27, 2011)

hey kitty ever heard of BC Northern lights..those systems are my wet dream but talk about expensive...sheesh.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Check out thcfarmer.com if you're interested in the UnderCurrent systems. RIU doesnt have any good grows with them, yet. thcfarmer.com seems to be where the craze is on the UnderCurrents, there's probably a few dozen grow journals with them being used. They just plain rock, but $$$$$$$$$$ and soooooooo many important critical parts that can break


ON GUARD

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html

or at least I think that's undercurrent??


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 27, 2011)

If you don't have a chiller, then forget about UC. I follow all those journals and initially bought into the hype. I did not see "out of this world" results though. think about all the equipment that you have running and sucking power all the time. Pumps, chiller, powerful airpump. +you probably would want a top off rez, a clever way to veg and pre-veg efficiently for this system, etc... The start up costs and running costs do not warrant the benefits over something like coco for example. At least that is the conclusion I came to after months of research. Nothing grows plants as fast as the UC though. Flowering will be the same.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 27, 2011)

420Marine said:


> hey kitty ever heard of BC Northern lights..those systems are my wet dream but talk about expensive...sheesh.


Yup, I used to have a bunch of them. They are cute, and wicked cool for small grows in apartments or condos or townhomes or whatever, but for the $$$ you can setup a 4000w ebb and grow system. I'd strongly recommend the BloomBox or the Producer, most everything else they sell is just overpriced pretty stuff. The BloomBox you'll get about a pound off of each harvest and the Producer close to 1 3/4 lb. Small indica only plants, though. Nothing that gets tall. 

You can find em used on Craigslist in Canada for about $1000-$1500, and in the USA for around $1200-$1800 used.



WOWgrow said:


> ON GUARD
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html
> 
> or at least I think that's undercurrent??


That's close. It's a home made version of the UnderCurrent. UnderCurrent is the name of the systems.

THIS: http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f158/camp-32-x-1000w-flip-flop-8-uc16xl-36522/

....is a real UnderCurrent System.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

the start up cost of those things must be ridiculous!


----------



## pedrowarez (Aug 13, 2011)

Bumpity Bump.....c'mon.....whats going on?


----------



## researchkitty (Aug 13, 2011)

oh yea, i forget about this thread sometimes. Ms Kitty is slow on pictures. We are about 4 days away from a harvest, so I'm sure we'll get it then =)


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

First you have a buncha space for blowing... then you get a bigass room for plants.. its not fair I tell you.

&& Beautiful Setup  & Plants


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 13, 2011)

im excited for some harvest pics


----------



## researchkitty (Aug 13, 2011)

The last batches of grapefruit diesels, even though they take 6 weeks to get to 10-12" tall, look LOVELY now in flowering. It was most certainly a problem of us flowering too soon, expecting them to grow like other strains. Live and learn, but this batch coming up to harvest is crystal soaked and delicious looking. Pics in a few days.


----------



## jdro (Aug 13, 2011)

mmmm grapefruit diesels..... meow.


----------



## BluffinCali (Aug 15, 2011)

Cant wait to see some pic's...just happened upon some Dream Diesel that is incredible...much respect to your dedication and willingness to share your thoughts...keep up everything you guys do....Peace!


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to the pics! That grapefruit diesel sounds so good I can almost smell it


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 18, 2011)

lets see those pics


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 9, 2011)

New room pictures coming soon. We've rearranged quite a bit, and the Endless Sky mothers have yielded around 100 clones already and still growing strong. Here's a few prodo pics:


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 9, 2011)

hey kitty what does it say on that bag with reserva privada o n it i see triple batch but i cant read what it says underneath and it intrigues me. Thanks nugs look delicous


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 9, 2011)

Triple Batch

Grapefruit Diesel, Ice Cream, & Hash Plant Haze

This bag is a triple batch, which means its full of the prettiest nugs of three straind - GD IC & HPH. These Triple Batch bags only come around a few times a year, because we are selecting the best of the best to become Mothers for the next 2 years. With this, you get a one time shot to try these distinctive phenotypes from three amazing strains.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> New room pictures coming soon. We've rearranged quite a bit, and the Endless Sky mothers have yielded around 100 clones already and still growing strong. Here's a few prodo pics:


very nice


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 9, 2011)

ah i see i see, i thought it was some crazy triple threat cross or something lol. Sounds delicous, wish i was up canada try some of that stuff.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!! I like the idea of the triple batch - you certainly have yourself a good production line going on there 
Be good, and send some of that triple batch down to Cali, won't you?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 9, 2011)

wow such a great grow op.... Im floored  My wifey is learning to grow now, it scool you and ur man grow together too..... She quickly realized 7 years ago when we meet that i HYPERFOCUS on things, and if shes doens get interested in what im hyper focused on, we dont see eachother...plus she is tiny and can fit under my scrog screen WAY easier than my big ass...
regardless you have SERIOUS skillz gurl...


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 9, 2011)

sub'd") forgot to put that^


----------



## mugan (Sep 11, 2011)

wow looking good, thos buds are pretty. and where you been kitty?


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow looking good, thos buds are pretty. and where you been kitty?


You know, here and there.  Just not much to report grow-wise till some new strains are ready to take pictures of =)


----------



## J0hnnySick0 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just read this whole thread over the last few days.
My head is about to explode.
Awesome stuff guys.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 22, 2011)

Wowzers you have been a busy bee since I was last in here


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

anything new worthy of a pic?


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 23, 2011)

kush fario said:


> anything new worthy of a pic?


Shortly........ About to begin flowering some Endless Sky's, once they are, then you will see..........................


----------



## fatality (Sep 27, 2011)

you should put an endless sky cola in between your buttcrack when it's done....... fuckin would be stellar..... you would be the new internet goddess........ then i could be your adonis.......... lol, i love you kitty, keep them fuckers pumpin out..... it's cool to know a chick through the net who has one serious set of nuts...( props to your man too..i guess ) lol peace


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 28, 2011)

Here we go, photo update time,yay! 

The big red buckets are endless sky mothers. There are 5 in mommy mode. The veg 4x8 tray has 3 trays of clones and is full still of more clones in veg. There's hundreds. Flower Room A just started flowering 3 lights worth of Grapefruit Diesel and 1 light worth of the first Endless Sky clones. In 42-45 days, we'll see how the Endless sky finishes like Greenthumb advertises. And as a bonus, there's a 6th mother that we dont need, so we're flowering it too. That's the big one in the middle of the 4 lights in Flower Room A. Yay. 

Flower Room B has 3 lights off, 4 lights on. 3 of the on lights are grapefruit on day 40-ish and the other is a small harvest that's been in there for just about 2 weeks now.

That's it, thanks!


----------



## sixteenounces (Sep 28, 2011)

holy smokes... you are setup proper


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

very nice .... looks like you setup is ever expanding and evolving to suit strain and veg room production.... sweet


----------



## mugan (Sep 30, 2011)

very nice, the plants look awesome,


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dude....Kitty. That is some crazy shit right there I made _some_ butane extract from the past two grows, but I never really had enough to make it worth more than four or five bowls. THIS is a ton! haha enjoy that, it's a bitch to work with but it's effects are wonderfully intense.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Oct 2, 2011)

bho looks tasty


----------



## Ractagon (Oct 19, 2011)

heheh awesome work, lovin the bho. keep up the great work!


----------



## bigmindhack (Oct 20, 2011)

How are you purging your honey, honey?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 21, 2011)

bigmindhack said:


> How are you purging your honey, honey?


That time, I didnt. I put it in a plate warmer for over an hour and let it all bubble away. It wasnt too smooth, I wouldnt recommend it.  I'm going to try fdd's method of just leaving the pyrex dish out for a week to dry next........




Endless Sky's are looking nice, they are on day 25 I think the wall said...... Tossed another 2 lights worth of Endless Sky's in for flowering a week ago as well. I'll post some nug shots up in a few days as they develop more......... Keeping their nutrients around 1200ppm the entire way through and being very gentle on their foliar spray...... The other Bubblelicious and Snow White (or was it White Widow) seeds are all coming along nice going to have 10 mommies out of the two strains and starting construction on the new mommy area as well........


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 21, 2011)

and here I thought you were a gadget freak

Vacuum purge 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/407883-og-butane-honey-oil-vacuum.html


----------



## naughtyscottie (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Kitty, Just came across your thread while searching for a commercial Aero set-up. & this form came up for some reason? You don't even use Aeroponics. lol... Thats the inerspace for ya.. Anyway, I did scroll through your posts. Seems like your coming along nicely. You have a nice size space! Score on that find...! 
If you dont mind. I do have some pointers if your up for some advice? I was wondering why you dont use the space to your advantage? Dont get me wrong but it seem like you have alot of dead space in that 2000sqft. & w/ the 100s of plants your growing & only getting a few lbs per crop.? Doesnt seem right. I did read you said something about having root problems at one time? You should use Hygrozyme! Worth its weight in Gold & then some!! Even if you dont have root problems you should always use this! Your roots are your MOST IMPORTANT part of the plant! The root & their capacity to store starch will determine how well your plant will grow & yield. Oxygen is also very important. People dont realize how important it really is. Most place a air stone in the res. but this is the bare minimum. Enen if you add H2O2 you can still improve your Ox intake. Try adding a few large air pumps to your room & run leeds off the main pump so you have 10+ lines running from your pump to different buckets. Drill & seal one line per bucket.
Your girls look good & your set up is fine for now. But with a few minor tweaks you should pull of 100x the amount you've been getting!! & with out really buying anything else. Well you could add a few light movers if you dont have the $ for more equipment. ie. hoods & ballasts. 
Im suggesting that you start doing a full canopy. Tie the girls down more & more evenly.(all the branches the same height on all plants) Every Branch throughout the veg cycle pull down & secure with a wire or ? It looks like you may have started to do this a little bit?? & then stop & tossed them into flower before they have any time to really grow up. I'm not sure how long your veg'n for? (I'm sure you stated it somewhere?) but if you went about 5 weeks Veg on a 18/6 light cycle for best results. (NOT 24 hours if you do this) Again im sorry if you stated this but your thread is huge & I had already read for over an hour. Anyway.. Your girls would be nice size bushes about 2'x3' (2ft tall x 3ft wide) I'm not sure if your intentionally trying to keep the size down or not? But for me this is the perfect size plant before flowering. You have so many girls you could really pull off some impressive #s!! like I said, I tie down all my girls for a full canopy & they tend to stay the same size, even with different strains. I'm happy to see your starting to cut clones & not germ from seed every time. That was another suggestion I had for you. Seeds are fine but even with the same strain of seed has phenotypes that are always different from one another. One stronger this, than that & so on.. w/ 100+ girls per room, its way too much to keep tract of. Its just nice to know what one girl will do, all her sisters will do the same thing if not better!! Anyway. that's your biz, if you want to keep growing from seed. I still do it myself but only to find a good strong pheno that I like in that strain & just clone from that. 
Oh & I did notice you said you weren't sure if it was better to Veg w/ T5s or MH 1000s? Well I'll tell you right off 1000s for Veg is too Hot for your babies. & T5s are good but not great either. I have tried everything & 400W MH work the best for me. (save your T5s for your cloner) I know this means you have to buy new gear but trust me its worth it!! Just re-use your old hoods for Veg & buy new ones for flower. I dont mean to blow up your page, im a little ripped & could go on forever.. but these little things will help you in the long run!! Promise, or your $ back ;p 
What I grow, so you dont think im totally full of shit. I have 48 girls at all times under 16 1000w XXXL Ocho's. Im pulling off about 13-22 oz per plant, every crop. (doesn't really matter what strain, my #s tend to stay the same) about 60lb a crop. Now you can see why I would luv to have more space!! Your place is sick btw. props! Really hard to find tho, I've been looking forever & a day, still nothing. So my shop is what I'm stuck with tell then. At least I have a nice outdoor spot on my property! Well Kitty, best of luck in your future ops! I hope you don't take offense to my post. I cant wait to hear your pull'n off big #s!! 

Ok... From the Top, Re-cap. 
1) Keep roots happy & healthy. Buy some Hygrozyme!
2) Try adding a few large air pumps to your op w/ multi leeds. One to every bucket. This simple step will Double your yield!! 
3) Canopy your plants! Never grow Tall Trees! Shorter is better because the nutrients have less distance to travel between the roots & the leaves. This conserves energy - that energy can be used for extra Yield!! But keep in mind. Growing a short straight up and down plant isn't the best either. When you canopy, you are increasing the sq.footage & the Node sights. = more Bud! 
4) Try to use clones & Veg w/ a 400 - 600 MH. 
Oh & Lastly use a CO2 Generator. Im sure w/ this size op you have, You use co2, so sorry if I over looked it in your posts but like I said, I just came across your post tonight & found it intriguing & thought I could help?!! Anyway. Generators work the best because nothing else can come close to matching the amount of gas as a genset. I had a tank for years but when i switched to a generator I increased my yield by 30% in the same room without changing anything else! 

Well Kitty... Thanks for your Thread. Ive enjoyed reading. Peace
~NS.


----------



## kush fario (Nov 5, 2011)

hey every one i just was wondering if any one knows stealth hydro and there


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 5, 2011)

kush fario said:


> hey every one i just was wondering if any one knows stealth hydro and there


Whats the question?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's some pictures..............

They are from a week ago now (took that long for me to get the digital camera home to do them, sorry).

TODAY, we harvested one lights worth of ugly shit in the big room. We made all of the buckets 12 pots instead of 16 as the new strains are growing too big for 16, and built an entirely new mother/clone area. I'll get pics of that tomorrow.

10,000 watts of flower lights are humming away...... Cant wait to get the rest of em going soon enough


----------



## fatality (Nov 5, 2011)

good job, so many plants.... you go guys


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 6, 2011)

I just spent 3 days reading this whole thread!....Just awesome guys....Good things grow in Ontario


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

plants look grt


----------



## WestCoastDank (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow just read through every single post, VERY interesting thread! How is everything doing now Kitty? Also was wondering if you picked magnetic's over digi's for a specific reason? 

Everything looked very professional and tidy! Congrat's!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I did have two digital ballasts, they are grey in color and were from eBay a few years ago. Both have retired, into the "oh shit I started to smoke so i got thrown in the trash". The digitals would create interference with our Tri-Meter too, which is no good, since if you cant get accurate pH and ppm then why have a meter for them, right?  While I'm sure that better digital ballasts would have a lesser chance of interfering with other electronics, it was also creating line noise on our Internet Cable modem. No good!


Today is day 45 of flowering the endless skys.... Took pictures of them yesterday and will have them up shortly tonight. I picked the ballast based on the cheapest possible self contained switchable ballast. The C.A.P. ValueLines arent bad ballasts, they do run hot, and they need locking nuts on the bottom instead of the regular ones but beyond that they work great.

Endless Sky...... So what do I have to say thats useful.... Its a fast flowerer, thats for sure. It is most certainly not 42-45 days, as it isnt done yet. It looks like it needs another week. I'm guessing day 52-55. Nutrient levels are around 1200ppm for the closest-to-harvest plants and 900ppm when they start. Its certainly a nutrient saver, that's for sure. The plants grow nice and short, and are very sticky, smells like lemon mr clean. Greenthumb, the seed maker, has updated his site to say Endless Sky is now a 42-52 day flowering strain instead of 42-45. I'll likely call and complain since even though I'm happy with the strain, we paid a $200 premium for these seeds to be an expedited flowerer and it isnt. The other strains we have getting ready to be mommies (Snow White/Nirvana, Bubblelicious/Nirvana and a few more) are 56 day flowerers, so it'll all come down to a little variety and keeping the best genetics we can.

Having mothers and cloning has helped *substantially*. Reducing the pots from 16 plants per light to 12 plants per light also gave the plants much needed breathing space. They didnt need quite that much with grapefruit diesel but that strain is such a piece of shit indoors, yet a stellar outdoor strain. I'm glad to have it gone and still have a couple seeds somewhere to try outdoor grow next spring with just for shits and grins. Never tried outdoor growing before, we want to keep around 5 to 20 plants give or take havent really decided quite yet.

That's about it from the soapbox tonight.......


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Nov 9, 2011)

Love this thread Kitty! (Him and Her)

Great to see info on lots of topics along with the pics


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 9, 2011)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> Love this thread Kitty! (Him and Her)
> 
> Great to see info on lots of topics along with the pics


Thanks! Love your avatar. The broken image icon........


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 11, 2011)

How long ya think till the Endless Skys are done? Closeups are there take a peek!


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

wow look at all that green.  , nice growing kitty


----------



## phyzix (Nov 11, 2011)

Yum yum yum. Almost ready.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 12, 2011)

just realised theres one downside to your thread kitty ....... it always makes me bloody jealous  looking good as always


----------



## Sativus (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in aw every time I look in here 
Great work you two! As always that is...


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kitty, I'm sure you MUST use a trimmer for harvest! (or you have 20 hostages in your basement trimming) If so, which trimmer do you use?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2011)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> Kitty, I'm sure you MUST use a trimmer for harvest! (or you have 20 hostages in your basement trimming) If so, which trimmer do you use?


Harvest day Mr Kitty cleans hydroton, buckets, and brings me the plants. Ms Kitty trims them all by hand.......


----------



## ClamDigger (Nov 13, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Harvest day Mr Kitty cleans hydroton, buckets, and brings me the plants. Ms Kitty trims them all by hand.......


has anyone ever told you that your FRICKIN HARDCORE?
in the best of ways.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks clam.  Find me a trimmer that actually does a good enough job and.......................................... Nah... 

fdd suggested to me that we hang the plants and just get the "big shit" off of them, and then trim them after they are dry, and its allowed us to manicure the hell out of them and its much easier. We've done that now the last few harvests.....


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hhmm, now I'm feeling a bit lazy! But fuck I hate trimming


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

is it best to use the trim right after you cut it ? or does it get better when cured like bud ?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

mugan said:


> is it best to use the trim right after you cut it ? or does it get better when cured like bud ?


I believe with trimmers you snip off all of "the big stuff" and then the trimmer gets the rest, and then you have to go over them again if you want them to look perfect-ish........... 







So, we chopped down 45 or so plants today, the first of the Endless Sky's..................  It was about 60% ES and 40% Grapefruit Diesel. Our first clones were shorter than we'd like, however the yield looks extremely nice hanging in the dry room so far! I'm going to guess between 2.5-3.0#'s........

The next harvest in a few weeks will be our first 100% ES cycle of everything where we want it........

Pictures when I get home tonight, took plenty!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's the pics! The ES were on Day 50. The next batch is being flowered till day 56.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, looks tasty!

Question though, in the 2nd pic, most of the pistils still appear white. Is there a reason you chopped?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

RollUpMikey said:


> Wow, looks tasty!
> 
> Question though, in the 2nd pic, most of the pistils still appear white. Is there a reason you chopped?


Yes, grandmother who probably wont make it past the american thanksgiving, we're going to visit........ Normally, that's why we'd wait till day 56 on these rather than day 50. It was unavoidable.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

Now I feel like a dick. 
Sorry to hear the unfortunate news. 
After they're dried/cured, you won't be able to tell the difference in the pistils;] with ES being a 90/10 dominant Indica, you'll probably get more of an uplifting cerebral upper with the benefits of a strong Indica seeing how the trich's are probably mostly clear to milky.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah dude, dont feel like a boner.  I should have mentioned it rather than seeing if someone else noticed! Props for you keen eyes


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

Agreed. 

There needs to be more non-married women abroad with your morals/ethics. Js


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

So given that they were chopped a tad early, would you think the extra-planned six days would be enough for them to finish? Every day counts and keeps our rotation in sync its hard at first when you just dont know, and had planned for 42 like the "advertisement said"   (Thanks Dr Green for changing that after I bought the beans! )

I'm hoping the extra 6 days is enough, it keeps things on a nice rotation <G>


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyday counts. 
Advertisements are luck shot with proper treatment given. 
Rotation is where the the start of everything finds its place. 
Have you experimented with a 24 or 48hr complete darkness cycle before chop to maximize resin, thc, cbd's?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

RollUpMikey said:


> Everyday counts.
> Advertisements are luck shot with proper treatment given.
> Rotation is where the the start of everything finds its place.
> Have you experimented with a 24 or 48hr complete darkness cycle before chop to maximize resin, thc, cbd's?


I thought all that was voodoo?  It would be hard though, with 2 rooms with 4 cycles though........... Whats the benefits how does it work? Usually we leave the lights on, dont water harvest day, and just chop em down.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

Turn them off. Supposedly during darkness, the plant regenerates itself and throws out more CBD's/THC. I haven't posted anything in almost a year, but my medi teen clones have all reaped the benefits of a long dark cycle before their final chop. I used to do a small closet, now I make a tent more plausible. Like Bud X by AN, the darkness tricks each individual plant into thinking it's under attack and produces more everything to carry its offspring(so she thinks).


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 15, 2011)

RollUpMikey said:


> Turn them off. Supposedly during darkness, the plant regenerates itself and throws out more CBD's/THC. I haven't posted anything in almost a year, but my medi teen clones have all reaped the benefits of a long dark cycle before their final chop. I used to do a small closet, now I make a tent more plausible. Like Bud X by AN, the darkness tricks each individual plant into thinking it's under attack and produces more everything to carry its offspring(so she thinks).


Thanks, I'll toss a lights worth of plants in the drying room and see if there's a difference next harvest in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 15, 2011)

4ish?

I wanna see: DIY THC homemade test kits. Now that's a legit business proposal plan. Quick, someone jump on it.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Nov 16, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks, I'll toss a lights worth of plants in the drying room and see if there's a difference next harvest in 2-3 weeks!


72 hrs according to someone who will remain nameless or Kitty won't do it.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> 72 hrs according to someone who will remain nameless or Kitty won't do it.


I missed the inside joke I think


----------



## Sativus (Nov 17, 2011)

I would like to know how it turns out Kitty,,,
I remember when I brought up the darkness thing and you basically laughed at me 
Best Wishes


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Sativus said:


> I would like to know how it turns out Kitty,,,
> I remember when I brought up the darkness thing and you basically laughed at me
> Best Wishes


Hehe yea  I really dont think it'll matter -- at all -- but it doesnt cost anything to try so why the hell not lol........... I figure if the suggestion would *hurt* yield, usually other ppl chime in with "Hey, dont do it!". It'll be a nice comparison since everything is now clones and there's no surprises anymore.....


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 17, 2011)

I too would like to know. 

Same clones, same nutes, same environment.. which will be heavier with resin etc.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Nov 18, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I missed the inside joke I think


According to some research that Bricktop did 72 hours of dark before harvest is beneficial.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 18, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> According to some research that Bricktop did 72 hours of dark before harvest is beneficial.


That's good to hear.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 18, 2011)

Bricktop is a very intelligent contributor, and I'd probably suspect he'll be right about 99% of the time. I'm right about 70% - if that. Make that 50%.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

ull love what darkness does kitty


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 23, 2011)

They are dark when they dry too!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 25, 2011)

the connection to the plant is kinda key lol


----------



## gangasmoker (Nov 28, 2011)

such a beautiful grow, this will be the beginning of my journey and inspiration... thanks and good vibes your way


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ganga............  Welcome to RIU!



Next harvest in 9 days........... It'll be 36 Endless Sky's, all perfect clones. They are pretty meaty plants right now. Growing them all to day 56. Overall, I think Endless Sky is a "nice" strain. I wouldnt buy it again nor spend the money on it again. It is nice and thick, dense plants. But, I think the end product looks better on other strains that are also properly grown out. We'll see once the bubblelicious/snow white clones are ready shortly, but as we've grown them both before we already know what to expect.


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

are you doing regular hand exercises LOLZ  that's gonna be a lot of trimming .. unless your gonna use a trimmer


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2011)

No trimmer! I've yet to find one that can manicure a nug properly. Ms kitty has looked a lot more exhaustively than me. Chopping down 3 or 4 lights every 2 weeks isnt terrible, only takes a few hours with two people doing the work. Sometimes we have a helper, but often its just more for the social part of that rather than 'needing' the help.

I am starting to hate Hydroton. Despite my own warnings to others about not using the Sure to Grow inserts, I'm going to give them a try myself and pick up 3 or 4 of em from the shop.




We do have the beginning of an insect problem though. We've seen whiteflies over the summer, no biggie they are easy enough to get rid of. Now we are seeing a little black insect, visible to the naked eye, and about a half mm in size. I've read numerous bug threads and havent seen one like them. This is our first problem, ever with bugs, yay but no yay at the same time. 

The bug stays on the fan leaves and ignore the buds. They fall off if you flick the leaves with your finger. And now that I'm home without the camera from the grow spot, pics will have to wait for tomorrow. 

We do have some Neem oil, and some Hygrozyme(spelling?), but havent ever used them just had them for a time like this.

So what should we do?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

ive heard neem is the only way to go , soapy water worked well for me on my bugs but as uve got the neem id go with that before they spread , u might want to think about a change of clothes for when entering your grow and a protecive overall like those white dissposable body suits , bugs can get introduced via ur clothes.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Dec 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ive heard neem is the only way to go , soapy water worked well for me on my bugs but as uve got the neem id go with that before they spread , u might want to think about a change of clothes for when entering your grow and a protecive overall like those white dissposable body suits , bugs can get introduced via ur clothes.


^^ reminds me of a scientific exploration of the known yet unknown.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2011)

Soaked em in neem before lights out last night. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Kitties, I just can not get enough of your grow!! I wish I had a setup such as yours maybe one day. Do you have any up date on the light test yet?? GREAT JOB on everything and THANK YOU for all the photos.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

Green Dragon 2011 said:


> Hello Kitties, I just can not get enough of your grow!! I wish I had a setup such as yours maybe one day. Do you have any up date on the light test yet?? GREAT JOB on everything and THANK YOU for all the photos.


Aww, thanks sugarplum.  What was the light test your referring to? I cant remember that one.............




The Neem Oil seems to have nuked pretty much all the bugs. Horray. I'll hit em again this week once lights go out again and then every two weeks after that for preventative measures.




Today we are flowering four of the Endless Sky mothers (all of em!) and making new mommies from some of their clones just to get their size down again. We have about 350 plants in veg/clone stages right now so we have pleeeeeeeenty of plants for a little bit. Plus, the Bubblelicious and Snow White mommies have all been donating to the clone domes too, and we'll want to have a pile of that before we mix it up again too. Even though we dont plan to use all of the ES mothers that we're making today, they are fun to flower a huge plant by itself from time to time and we'll do that to some of these in a few months again..........


----------



## RollUpMikey (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see the ES mothers around wk 8 of flower!

Gonna be glorious.


----------



## ant1408 (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn i want a setup like this for Christmas


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Dec 5, 2011)

The one you were doing with the 2 diffrent light set up with the diffrent strains.


----------



## kush fario (Dec 5, 2011)

sounds like you got your bug problem sorted i fucking LOVE neem any ways good luck!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Green Dragon 2011 said:


> The one you were doing with the 2 diffrent light set up with the diffrent strains.


Ya, not too sure. For a while here it was just ms kitty posting, then just me posting, then both of us, so whatever she was working on I'm not sure...... We only have had one strain for 9 months now so not sure what different strain test we were supposed to have had....



kush fario said:


> sounds like you got your bug problem sorted i fucking LOVE neem any ways good luck!


It seems like the neem did the trick. We'll see how it goes come spring.


----------



## kush fario (Dec 5, 2011)

i think last month and this month are the worst because it gets cold at night and all the little critters want to come in! could be wrong i have no scientific evidence  ::


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 6, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i think last month and this month are the worst because it gets cold at night and all the little critters want to come in! could be wrong i have no scientific evidence  ::


only take u to brush past a bush that has bugs for the to be tranported to your grow , god i hate bugs , taking soil out of the equation definatly helps also , and a thick layer of sand on top if u are using soil


----------



## kush fario (Dec 6, 2011)

sand is the shit if you cant find neem well for fungus nats any way!


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Dec 22, 2011)

WTF!? 16 days and no posts? This is the best thread on this site!! The plants don't care about Christmas  lets see some Kitty posts


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Bugs are fungus gnats. Not mites. Oops. Either way, GoGnats should do the trick. Applied it a few days ago.


Ricky: I've more posts in this thread this year than you do on the whole forum, lets see some of your grow journal too!


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Dec 24, 2011)

OMG!! Kitty is calling me out!!! I have some nice Shiva Skunk and Pot of Gold plants going now I'm about to sex (bought the seeds in Amsterdam) I'll have to do a journal.

Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!


----------



## IN33DW33D (Dec 27, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Aww, thanks sugarplum.  What was the light test your referring to? I cant remember that one.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Can you explain what you have going on with your bugs? I have had mites for like 6 months and I can't get rid of them. Have you come up with something that works well?*


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2011)

IN33DW33D said:


> *
> Can you explain what you have going on with your bugs? I have had mites for like 6 months and I can't get rid of them. Have you come up with something that works well?*


This is the first, and only, bug problem we've ever had........... The Neem Oil didnt really seem to work, the GoGnats did well, but its a matter of disinfecting 2000sqft of space so it'll take a few sprays......... I dont really have any good advice on spiter mites other than "shit, that sucks!"........


----------



## IN33DW33D (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hahahhaha yep that's what everybody else says. They're almost gone now, just have to keep at it *


----------



## afrawfraw (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumens are sometimes hard to wrap your head around. Let's think baseball. 2 pitchers are competing. The "MH" pitcher is using a baseball. When "MH" pitches his ball, it flies far because of it's density, but produces so much heat when thrown, that the catcher has to stand back to catch the baseball or it will burn him. The T5 pitcher is using a wiffle ball. This wiffle ball can be thrown just as hard, with the same strength, but it won't make it to the catcher. So the catcher moves closer,closer,closer. The catcher can now catch the wiffle ball while standing right in front of the T5 pitcher without bursting into flames. 

Hope this helps, probably not. =)


----------



## afrawfraw (Dec 28, 2011)

Why use anything else when you can dance in a hail of ladybugs! Ladybugs eat spider mights. Nom nom. It's weird when they crawl on you. It tickles.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2011)

Do lady bugs work on fungas gnats?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 28, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> So given that they were chopped a tad early, would you think the extra-planned six days would be enough for them to finish? Every day counts and keeps our rotation in sync its hard at first when you just dont know, and had planned for 42 like the "advertisement said"   (Thanks Dr Green for changing that after I bought the beans! )
> 
> I'm hoping the extra 6 days is enough, it keeps things on a nice rotation <G>


jumping in late here.
Id say those are 2 weeks early. usually I have no white hairs left when I chop. They would really fatten up with 2 more weeks! cant wait to see 56 or even 60 some days!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> jumping in late here.
> Id say those are 2 weeks early. usually I have no white hairs left when I chop. They would really fatten up with 2 more weeks! cant wait to see 56 or even 60 some days!


They are grown to 56 days now.  The last sets of pics should reflect that, if not, oops! 50 days was just for the first cycle.

We are cycling Endless Sky out, Bubblelicious and Snow White for a little while, then some other strains in the works. Our ES rotations should be done within the next 80 days and we'll be keeping two of the better mothers for a clone customer and scrapping the other six. BS and SW are great Nirvana strains, they never have disappointed in the past.

Towards spring we'll also be re-exploring the water cooling & co2 situation as well.

Oh, and Ms Kitty told me that we're doing outdoor this year too. Damn.


----------



## WestCoastDank (Dec 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> They are grown to 56 days now.  The last sets of pics should reflect that, if not, oops! 50 days was just for the first cycle.
> 
> We are cycling Endless Sky out, Bubblelicious and Snow White for a little while, then some other strains in the works. Our ES rotations should be done within the next 80 days and we'll be keeping two of the better mothers for a clone customer and scrapping the other six. BS and SW are great Nirvana strains, they never have disappointed in the past.
> 
> ...




I wonder if you guy's are going to exert the energy on outdoor, as you do indoor...?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

WestCoastDank said:


> I wonder if you guy's are going to exert the energy on outdoor, as you do indoor...?


Shit, I hope not. If we do more than 40 plants outdoors I'd be angry  I think its a waste of time when we're perfectly shielded in a commercial spot that nobody ever visits and in its basement too.......... But I'm sure we'll find a good spot for it outdoor, I just think ms kitty is nuts for wanting to do it.


----------



## bigmindhack (Jan 2, 2012)

What are your res temps like? The higher your temp (72+) the more gunk can grow, which doesn't help your gnat situation. H202 and/or colder res temps can help keep the gnats in check. Yellow sticky fly traps laid on top of the hydroton of the plants will help catch the adults as they migrate up from the roots, where the larvae are feasting away. The adults are pretty much harmless to your plants, but they do stick to the buds-not ideal! The larvae are what do the real damage, eating up the roots which can cause all kinds of problems and isn't helping your yield any. :\

The most effective way to treat a fungus gnat infestation is a combo of gnatrol (Bti) applied liberally over top of the growing medium and a healthy application of diatomaceous earth over the grow medium as well. The gnatrol kills the larvae and the DE lacerates the adults as they crawl up preventing them from laying eggs. 

If I were in your situation (and I was about 8 months ago) I would do the following in order:

1. Apply gnatrol solution (gnatrol powder mixed with water) liberally over top of growing medium
2. Sprinkle diatomaceous earth over top of medium
3. Dr. Doom bug bomb the shit out of your room
4. Repeat the gnatrol+DE application in 3-4 days

Throw down some fresh sticky traps after step 3 and you'll be able to gauge your success by the (hopefully) lack of gnats... Not to mention it'll let you know as soon as you start having a problem again, so you can nip it in the bud before you have a full blown infestation again.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips bigmindhack! I'll order some of that stuff to keep on hand if it gets out of control.....

Res temps are usually around the mid to low 60's (F). Stays that way pretty much year round. We use H2O2 religiously. So far the GoGnats has seemed to eradicate the issue. We didnt have a ton of them by any means, just enough to say "wtf is that" and correct it....... Two foliar applications as well as the nutrient addition of the GoGnats is what did the trick.......... The two foliars were a few days apart at "dusk", and we'll do it once every week just to play it safe.........


----------



## permat (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome thread, just spent forever reading it, rep given.

One little question in the early pictures I see you cloning using Grolen and they are just sitting on top of hydroton or in solo cups how are u feeding them or watering, just never seen this done before and it seems like it would help me hold clones longer in the small vegging space i have now outside of my flowering tent.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jan 3, 2012)

post up some more kitty pictures please!


----------



## rollandtoke (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont know how I have missed this thread for the past few months, but definitely glad I am now on it, def subbed. Mr and Mrs Kitty...will you adopt me? Ill work for free... lol

Awesome job, its nice to see a large-scale grow


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 7, 2012)

Pics "coming soon".....  I always say that when we are both lazy. She's been @ the grow spot and I've been workin a lot...... I will get some pics soon-ish, but I want to have something to show too!

We're gettin a few upgrades ready and should have some fun stuff to show next week......  More lights, more genetics, and another room............


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 8, 2012)

I did a scroll back afew pages after looking at your opening pages. All I can say is WOW. That's one sweet grow room you have going. I guess I need to go back afew more and see your plants. I see gnat problems? I didn't catch what medium you are using, but if you cut a cover for all your pots it will help. I know water and 'vinager' I think will drown the buggers. But the cover will keep the bugs out. Ok well hello from Oregon. I'm a newbie to this site but not to growing. I know I need to start a journal myself. But till I think I'll read afew more pages back. Hope you keep them buggers away from your plants. The are a pest. GL and Keepem Green


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW is all I can say. You got one nice growroom going. That's alot of work you got there. I give ya rep's across the board. Alot more than I could ever handel. You must supply alot of patients. I know the 8 or so I grow for keep me hopping. Funny bet ten to one ya'll started in a closet, then the room, then the 'house'? I know it does it to me. Ya'll got some strains I'm not familar with I'll have to look up. 'Endless Sky'? Well thanks for the seed info and thats 'alotta pots'. Keepem Green


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks NCW........ I wouldnt recommend Endless Sky to any grower, however it isnt bad weed -- at all. For the money there are better beans out there.  We're cycling out Endless Sky, it'll be gone within 90 days..........


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 9, 2012)

I got one of them myself. A Star Trek. It came to me as a clone only. I did it three flips and like ya said better strains out there. I see seeds aren't even on sale yet for Endless Skys least where I surfed to. But thanks for the warning. I have a staple I grow called Vantage. Good strong couch lock. From CH-9 and she has a 45 day turn over. Keepem Green


----------



## joeblow81 (Jan 11, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Aww, thanks sugarplum.  What was the light test your referring to? I cant remember that one.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i found es to be a bit down the list as far as top-shelf all around dank from gthumb. try the ogkush, the dope, or oh!zone. also, i would stake my life on his bubba kush or bubba OG...i have never grown outdoors. I flower under 1000hps only. lookin forward to the ride!! Cheers


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

joeblow81 said:


> well, i found es to be a bit down the list as far as top-shelf all around dank from gthumb. try the ogkush, the dope, or oh!zone. also, i would stake my life on his bubba kush or bubba OG...i have never grown outdoors. I flower under 1000hps only. lookin forward to the ride!! Cheers


Based on previous seeds from Dr Greenthumb, I wouldnt choose him again. Poor germination rates, hard to grow strains, and advertised strains dont grow like they should..... I know he does have nice strains, I just think there's better seed companies that arent so money hungry that they give us a value for the money....... Tried the Iranian G13, Endless Sky, OG Kush, and a few others of his.......

I can try five strains, or one dr greenthumbs.........  Hard choice!


----------



## joeblow81 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Mornin, Is this the Mrs. or Mr.?? last time he let me get 5 twf and 6ogk...instead of a whole pack of ogk... just sayin. but you are right, you could grow like 20+ strains for that price...especially with all the freebies some places give...even though the freebies are sometimes a waste imo(autos) and sometimes shit genes and just a waste of time...def impressed with your huge dam grow and interested to see what strains you rock out!! i have never seen a grow this huge in my years at grasscity...so how about a top 3 strains you have eveer grown out?? hybrid or indica dom are whats desired here...


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Got to say there are alot afreebies out there. I know my last buy I recieved 16 strains for 50$. They are all fem seeds. I love growing a wide varity of plants. I'm schearching for staple grows. The one I found was Vanatge so far. You might wanna try it once. Easy to grow bush and flips over very fast. 7 week max in flower is what I get. I almost started a SLH for my second plant, but ended up with like 6 different strains going in my grow that I'm doing now. Might be worth your while to try one. Seeeds are on the low end of there prices. GL Kitty and Keepem Green


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya, most freebies are generally throw-away seeds. Grade B seeds or just strains you wouldnt really grow. Just because a seed is free also doesnt mean its right for *this* grow environment too! We tend to collect them and plant some here and there.


----------



## Xoshua (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome thread! I'm an amateur compared to you but one day...


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 23, 2012)

Xoshua said:


> Awesome thread! I'm an amateur compared to you but one day...


We're all amateurs....  I dont think that either her or me are really good growers, we have a lot to learn still. It seems like it never ends, all the tips and tricks and all the troubles.... 

The four new strains we have are flowering well, pictures once the nugs mature a little more. Most of them are on day 18 or so, which means the nugs all are just little hairballs not real monsters yet.  Soon!


----------



## fishwhistle (Jan 23, 2012)

hopefully a few of those pics will be graced with your presence,panties and bud seem to go well together!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 23, 2012)

fishwhistle said:


> hopefully a few of those pics will be graced with your presence,panties and bud seem to go well together!


Since Ms Kitty isnt really a poster here anymore (you can burn out!), I could wear a pair of boxers for you and a big cola. Naked for $$.  Let me know, I'd prefer to shave or Veet, prior. =P


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

if it's not one kitty, it's another......

yo fishwhistle, it was MY undies you liked in the lace n frills thread. 

if i had a dab for everytime people got their kitties mixed up..... oh wait, i do!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> All you gotta do is date someone who loves weed.  I never understood the guys who date non-stoner chicks when they are super stoners themselves......... Never works out


It works out sometimes. Me and my wife have been happily married for 5 years. It was even her idea for me to start growing.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 23, 2012)

Where is this lace and frills thread?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

here you go:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/442005-lace-frills-3-a.html


----------



## gspott (Jan 23, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks NCW........ I wouldnt recommend Endless Sky to any grower, however it isnt bad weed -- at all. For the money there are better beans out there.  We're cycling out Endless Sky, it'll be gone within 90 days..........


very true... i am smoking some right now, grown o so right...

endless sky for your endless high


----------



## mudminer (Jan 23, 2012)

well.... after perusing your thread and seeing what your little stealth micro-grow is capable of hahaha..... i hope Im not out of line or being inapproproiate by saying that Im utterly engorged with pistil envy.


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 27, 2012)

I looked back and seen Joe talking his ideas and strange I just started a Bubba Kush from seed tonite. Tell ya that Sour Cream is looking shit. In a good way. Not a producer but very stoney looking with 3 more weeks. Well thats what they say. She's getting close in my eyes. Well Be intresting to see what ya got cooking. I will be back,
Keepem Green.


----------



## Triple S (Jan 29, 2012)

this is my dream turned reality in your house ....


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 29, 2012)

Triple S said:


> this is my dream turned reality in your house ....


I wish we grew at home. It'd save a lot of commute time. As it sits now its a 22 minute drive each way. The price you pay to be in the middle of no-where......  When the commercial grow op ends (nothing goes forever!) then I can see myself using a BCNL Producer and a BloomBox for a personal grow. Those are wicked easy to hide [email protected]


----------



## 5Jperday (Feb 2, 2012)

heya kitty,
last time i saw your journal, it was the first few weeks while you were getting settled in,
looks TREMENDOUS now.. 
you have the most awesome life going..

You should get an SLR nikon or something and get us some bangin trich shots


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 2, 2012)

5Jperday said:


> heya kitty,
> last time i saw your journal, it was the first few weeks while you were getting settled in,
> looks TREMENDOUS now..
> you have the most awesome life going..
> ...



What do you know, just picked up a Nikon D3100 for Ms Kittys birthday present......... Is there a trick to taking pictures so there isnt light interference patterns in the picture? Right now I'd have to wait till lights turn off, take pics, then come home and upload em. I've never been a good camera boy and always been clumsy to figure it out.


----------



## bigsourD (Feb 5, 2012)

They have filters, i think polarized, that you can put over the lens.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a grow that i dream about running one day. Very impressed.
PEACE


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> What do you know, just picked up a Nikon D3100 for Ms Kittys birthday present......... Is there a trick to taking pictures so there isnt light interference patterns in the picture? Right now I'd have to wait till lights turn off, take pics, then come home and upload em. I've never been a good camera boy and always been clumsy to figure it out.


in a pinch you can take a pic through a pair of polarised sunglasses.


----------



## IN33DW33D (Feb 5, 2012)

I use my cell phone and point it towards the ground and then quickly snap the pic when I point it back at the plants.

You'll never get rid of the coloring of the picture so I would just wait until I can get the lights off for a good picture.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 5, 2012)

She picked up a polarized filter today. We're never there when the lights turn off, generally........ So, lighted up pics will have to suffice. 

The first harvest without only Endless Sky will be ten days from today, there's a handful of Bubblelicious and Snow White in the mix. Compared next to each other, there's no doubt that Endless Skys time is over in our garden, the nug development, smell, density, everything, is way better. Sometimes its good to have good old known working strains. 

Harvested a few lights worth on Saturday of Endless Sky, its happily drying now as usual........


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive been following and saw your from Ontario and people you sell to dont know your the growers also, what are your rates like? o/qp/hp/p . . . i know people local at your production scale and they dnt deal with anything less then qp


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 7, 2012)

bigmanc said:


> Ive been following and saw your from Ontario and people you sell to dont know your the growers also, what are your rates like? o/qp/hp/p . . . i know people local at your production scale and they dnt deal with anything less then qp



I hope most sellers of pot that grow it would also try to keep the fact that they grow it a secret. Not only for the legal part of it, but for the security and anti-robbery capabilities of your crop..... We just tell people we import it from California, and they believe it, due to the proper packaging and labeling on every back. It makes things easy, and I think also allows buyers to tell you the TRUTH about the strains, whether the feedback is good or bad. If you are "the grower" people are less likely to criticize your work and provide constructive feedback...........

We have had buyers come and go over the years, they go because they move out of the area after school or get out of the biz all together. At any given time we like to have four or five total buyers. Usually one or two of them want everything you can make, and the other ones are there just to keep your prices in check and competitive.

Even though this is a commercial grow op by thread title, it's a miniature commercial grow op for sure.

With regard to pricing, it changes from time to time based on the market. Right now its a dry time for every one of my buyers, and we've been "owing" weed to one in particular for almost a MONTH now. (Which, by the way, is NOT a situation I would EVER want to be in, its embarassing!). We try to stick to full pounds at a time, unless its a good friend, then whatever they want is fine out of my stash jar. If our customers cant buy a full pound, then generally they just wont be a customer too long and we will have "stopped importing weed" for them if you get my drift.  I'd rather cut a buyer who isnt dedicated to the business, rather than a guy who just "sells what he can"........


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah same situation here, i should be getting my card in the mail this week if they ever call with a tracking number its been 10 weeks now. I got 15g a day and 73 plants. I want to lease a industrial unit and go from there


----------



## fishwhistle (Feb 7, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Where is this lace and frills thread?


So im not the only dog in the house,lol...


----------



## bcguy01 (Feb 7, 2012)

lets see some more pics


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm surprised his ban didnt kick in yet. Give it an hour or two.


----------



## Corxrew (Feb 13, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I hope most sellers of pot that grow it would also try to keep the fact that they grow it a secret. Not only for the legal part of it, but for the security and anti-robbery capabilities of your crop..... We just tell people we import it from California, and they believe it, due to the proper packaging and labeling on every back. It makes things easy, and I think also allows buyers to tell you the TRUTH about the strains, whether the feedback is good or bad. If you are "the grower" people are less likely to criticize your work and provide constructive feedback...........
> 
> We have had buyers come and go over the years, they go because they move out of the area after school or get out of the biz all together. At any given time we like to have four or five total buyers. Usually one or two of them want everything you can make, and the other ones are there just to keep your prices in check and competitive.
> 
> ...


what if one of your buyers was on RIU and saw your packaging? also nice thread


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Corxrew said:


> what if one of your buyers was on RIU and saw your packaging? also nice thread


Thankfully, I've shared the source, and the labels of the packaging with everyone here on RIU for the last year. If anyone happened to notice a similarity, that'd be pretty funny. We're small time in comparison to most commercial growers..........


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 18, 2012)

Kitty, you should try a little experiment and take the ES to 63 or 70 days to see if there is a difference in quality. I just did five from seed (purchased June 2011) at that length and they turned out pretty awesome. I found they weren't even close to done at the 42 to 52 day mark like their site suggests. Five gallon smart pots, Pro Mix BX, Dyna Grow nutrients in a 5x5 Jardin tent w 1k Digilux hps using C02 in flower. Started out with the 36 hour dark period. The ES is a big yielding plant for sure. It was topped at 6 inches and super-cropped a few times during veg until they were 12 inch bushes. The next round of clones will not get CO2 in flower (a little experiment). I have also moved to an organic soil mix of Pro Mix BX, worm castings, Ancient Forest and Kelp meal. Going TLO on this run and the plants are loving it. The ES is a bit picky in the cure, I took a persons advice from another site and didn't let it dry to rapidly before jarring it up. After 4 weeks in the jar it is developing a deep flower and fruit scent with a mean high. Two runs of the ES will be enough for me, there are to many great strains around to tie yourself to just one.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad this one is still here. Phew.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 16, 2012)

Dont worry, when RIU lost a month of posts, the thread here lost nothing. Why? I havent updated it. Ms Kitty isnt here much at all any longer and I never bring a camera when I go to the grow spot. But since its been upated for the last year, when there's something cool or worth posting, it'll be here, but I dont expect much of that any time soon. Growing is kinda repetitive.


----------



## Rickybobby0007 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ms. Kitty loose her passion to grow??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Rickybobby0007 said:


> Ms. Kitty loose her passion to grow??


I think just to Post...


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Mar 17, 2012)

NICE! Very informative thread, would love to do all of this someday.. def. cant afford all that equipment nore do i have my own spot.. im only 22 and in school but fuck would i love to just do what ur doing the rest of my life.. would love to do it legal even as long as it was worth it. Im also from ontario, im from southern ontario and recently moved northwest. Dont know anyone and need to get my passport so i can take a trip to michigan mayb and make some green thumb friends and get to work this summer.. (SOMEONE GIMMIE A SHOUT OUT) im a hard worker, gots lots of seeds ALWAYS, just need someone who knows the area and we can go to work!


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 18, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Ya, most freebies are generally throw-away seeds. Grade B seeds or just strains you wouldnt really grow. Just because a seed is free also doesnt mean its right for *this* grow environment too! We tend to collect them and plant some here and there.


sure bout that? subcool sent me freebies of ace of spades and plushberry, and I've cycled out most other(25) strains starting with the first harvest of these gems. I've received strains for free like white widow,og18,lemon skunk,ak47, kandy kush, and dozens of others that were/are stellar examples of superior genetics.

I do agree with you bout drgreen though I never tried the es. iranian yields high, sucky weed, oh zone was a really powerful girl, but not pleasant for us.

I have received shitty freebies also, like (gonna be haters, i can tell) ak48, many hazes, sours, purplies,blues,hermies, too, but they're given to the birds now to save wasted space/time. tga,dna,dinafem,caliconnect,reservapriv,barney and delicious....and we've hit the genetic jackpot for sure, these guys are at the end of the rainbow


----------



## choop (Mar 22, 2012)

Triple S said:


> this is my dream turned reality in your house ....


yup.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 24, 2012)

pharmacoping said:


> sure bout that? subcool sent me freebies of ace of spades and plushberry, and I've cycled out most other(25) strains starting with the first harvest of these gems. I've received strains for free like white widow,og18,lemon skunk,ak47, kandy kush, and dozens of others that were/are stellar examples of superior genetics.
> 
> I do agree with you bout drgreen though I never tried the es. iranian yields high, sucky weed, oh zone was a really powerful girl, but not pleasant for us.
> 
> I have received shitty freebies also, like (gonna be haters, i can tell) ak48, many hazes, sours, purplies,blues,hermies, too, but they're given to the birds now to save wasted space/time. tga,dna,dinafem,caliconnect,reservapriv,barney and delicious....and we've hit the genetic jackpot for sure, these guys are at the end of the rainbow



Its funny you quoted that now, as I was just commenting to Ms Kitty how beautiful two of the freebie strains looked. We have plenty of space so we made mommies of the free beans and they are extremely chunky colas now about a week from harvest. Blue Mystic/Mistic? and something else, I cant remember the name.

I think I would revise it from "free seeds suck" to "you get one shot at getting a nice pheno, and it could be nice it could be shit".


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Mar 24, 2012)

hook me up kitty ill be ur bitch haha


----------



## Deeproot (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey kitty, I wanted to use those templates for the labels but the megaupload site has been shut down, any way you could email them to me? I would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 30, 2012)

Aaaah, MegaUpload. I miss that place. Deeproot, shoot me with a private message (when your post count gets >50) with your email, and I'll toss em your way. Feel free to re-upload em somewhere and share them around.

On a side note, today is the final harvest in the grow room. After 2 years, we're done with it and our building lease expires in 90 days. It'll be dismantled over the next month, and probably re-setup as a much, much smaller grow for personal stashes.


----------



## Deeproot (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome, thanks! i really enjoyed your journal, you guys are a true inspiration!


----------



## Deeproot (Apr 30, 2012)

pm sent, thanks!


----------



## Deeproot (May 3, 2012)

hey man, wondering if you got my email address, i dont know if i am sending pm's right


----------



## researchkitty (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Deeproot, I did, but was busy with our final chop of the plants room cleanout, it was a lot of work!!   The templates are on my office desktop, and when I get to work tomorrow I'll send them your way ASAP.


----------



## Deeproot (May 3, 2012)

awesome, thanks man


----------



## Deeproot (May 6, 2012)

here kitty kitty kitty, lol, dont forget about me! I am gonna bug you unitl I get those awesome templates! thanks man, peace


----------



## Deeproot (May 9, 2012)

anyone heard from kitty, starting to worry something happened to him??


----------



## Deeproot (May 10, 2012)

Bueller bueller bueller???????


----------



## Darkstreets (May 10, 2012)

Hey kitty

Been following your thread for over a year now checkin in every once in a while and wow impressive!!!! Definatly wish i knew someone with an operation like yours around ontario. We'd all get along realll well 

I read your bringing the show to an end, that really sucks i enjoyed the updates even know there were fewer this year  
best of luck to you two !


----------



## Trailingpickles (May 11, 2012)

Looks excesive to me. Good luck!


----------



## jdro (Sep 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say I miss you guys, haven't been able to find yous to get in contact. But hope to get back in contact with you one day. Stay strong my friends!


----------



## kamdo (Mar 7, 2013)

insane. keep up the great work


----------



## Unbreakable (May 31, 2014)

Train 'Hard'/Rest 'Deep'/Eat 'Clean'/REAL-Food-->Be Well...


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh man I miss this thread! Hope all is well Kitty!!! I used to be in Ontario so this was epic to me haha, now I'm out in Alberta, hit me up anyone!  Cheers


----------

